# Egg Share online friends needed PART 3



## poppy05

Your new home ladies
Happy chatting


----------



## Fay2410

Poppy - thanks for the new home!!

Hope - it is infectious, I feel like I'm living on here... How old of your DS now bless him? 

Jaja - great news on the scan, my ET is roughly around the 10th as well!! 

Cortney - great news on the bloods coming back, won't be long now and you'll be matched.

Afm - ovaries are niggling a little already, but it could be all in my head. We shall find out tomorrow morning!!

Goodnight all

Xxxx


----------



## Wales81

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Fay. 

Thanks for the new home Poppy! 

Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Poppy, thanks for th new home 

Fay, thanks, I'm going to call the clinic when I get back from work as I only spoke to the receptionist and she said I should get a call later that day for the nurse to discuss this with me, but never received a call. Will ask work permission for me to keep mobile on me.

Hope your scan goes well


----------



## Fay2410

Thbak you for my good luck messages! Scan is early this morning. Not sleeping very we'll at all at the moment. Never mind hopefully only another week to go!!! 

Cortney - when you call ask them what the ratio of recipients against donors currently is, it'll give you an idea of how soon you'll get matched xx


----------



## MadameG

Good luck today Fay  xxx


----------



## Karmas

Hope - I know its been such a long time, strangely I dont feel 'ready' it feels like ive forgot everything I know about ivf as ive put it to the back of my mind for so long now, aw its great you want to go again. Im sure Coventry would be happy to have you but if you want it to go quicker you might want to look at Borne hall where Bevvy went as it was so much faster than Coventry for all the testing etc x

Thanks Bevvy, hows things with you hun? Congrats on booking the date for the wedding x

Fay Thanks looks like things have moved forwards for you too, hope the scan goes well x

Hopeful - what clinic is that ? Thats quite expensive for egg sharing, although we were at BWH before Coventry and they were pretty expensive tbh.

Poppy Thanks for the new thread, hopefully we wont cause you too much trouble lol x


Remind me all where you are so I dont have to read through 100 pages please


----------



## Karmas

Also what are you all doing or did you do before your cycles? Vitamins etc Ive been taking pregnacare and doing yoga but would like to boost my chances (I know I know its not proven) but still here is what im taking is there anything else I should be doing?

Coenzyme Q10
Selenium
Zinc
Iron
Royal Jelly
Vit B
Omega 3


----------



## Fay2410

Morning ladies, scan went well, have 20 follies ranging from 7mm - 11mm.  They said they are probably going to lower my dose next week, will confirm on Mondays scan.

Karmas I've been taking:

CoEnzyme Q10 - 2 x 35mg per day
Royal Jelly - 3 x 500mg per day
Bee proplois - 1000mg
Lipoic Acid - 100mg per day
Melatonin - 3mg per day (not available over the counter in the UK, managed to source online from the USA)
Selenium 200 µg per day
L-Arginine - 500mg per day
Pregnacare Conception
Omega 3 - 1000mg per day
Resveratrol - 50mg per day 
Pycnogenol

I'm not taking zinc as the recommended dose is 15mg and there's already 15mg in pregnacare conception, also there is enough iron (17mg) in pregnancare. 

Hope everyone is ok today, I am full of a cold so can't wait for 5pm!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks Fay for posting what you are taking, I am only taking Pregnacare at the moment so I will look into your list as i have been wondering how else I can help things along. x


----------



## rags_83

Fay - so pleased your scan went well this morning. 

x


----------



## Fay2410

There she is        - How are you feeling lovely?  Is your scan Monday? xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Fay,

Glad scan went well 

DS is 19 weeks on monday... he is getting such a little chunk!

Karmas

Thats a good thing, forgetting about IVF info as i think sometimes we know too much and what can go wrong. I know i do! Im like an IVF guru!!! Lol.

I tried bourn hall in 2013 and they would not accept me as i had 2 miscarriages. Having said that, the whole situation is different now that i have had a baby but i think i will stick with coventry. I know all the nurses and could not fault the clinic. I am happy to wait.
Are you local to Coventry? I live in Rugby.

X


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, glad scan went well  

Hope, I bet he's growing so quickly  

Hope everyone else is well  


AFM just had phone call from Debbie and she said all my bloods have come back ok and that she's given my profile out to a couple of people to think over the weekend if they want me, and to ring her on weds as she deals with it on a weds and a fri..... I'm so excited I hope I start this month


----------



## Fay2410

Hope - aw bless him! My DS was a little chunk, could eat him all up!! How heavy was he born? 

Cortney - I bet you get matched next week, if you don't hear back by a week today give Debs a call and she update you but I have a really good feeling you'll be matched next week and normally they bring you in for treatment planning the following week! I have to say that crgw are amazing for getting the ball rolling!!!! 

KDJay - your welcome! Their not cheap but they do last and I'm for the sake of £80-£100 of supplements that could potentially give us a BFP - so be it!! And to be honest my skin hair and nails are in tip top condition since taking them. They flush all the bad toxins out as well so well worth starting as soon as you can! 

AFM - I'm starting to get a little excited now, I cannot believe I'm only just over a week away from egg collection. I've done all I possibly can on this cycle, I'm having acupuncture before and after ET and after that undone think there is anything else I can add in? I may go for a full body massage on the morning of ET as also heard this can get the blood flowing and make me calm and relaxed. Debbie (my nurse) said that normally when there's 20 follies showing on the first follie scan we will be looking at getting 20 eggs so I really hope this is true. Last time I started with 11 follies after 5 days of stimms and today I had 20 after 4 days of stimms so huge difference by increasing my menopur by and extra 75iu....although I'm certain their going to drop my dose Monday. I'm not stressing though, I have full trust in my clinic and they Leno exactly what their doing!! 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## kez26

Fay - What site did you get the Melatonin from? I want to start taking that xxx How exciting!!!! thats come round really quick, I hope they do collect 20, that would be lovely   

Cortney - Fingers crossed you have a match by Wednesday    

I hope everyones ok and well 

I received a book I ordered 'It starts with the egg' by Rebecca Fett.... It's got lots of good stuff in it but also stuff that made me wish I didnt read it. Things like avoiding plastic tubs and anything perfumed, including moisturiser is making me wary of anything and everything lol  

AFM - finally got a reply to my email from the clinic and the doctor still hasn't reviewed my health questionnaire (2 weeks after they received it) rather annoying but apparently someone should call me to discuss the the next steps. Had enough of waiting now, I'm so impatient    

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Kez - I got them from smiths vitamins uk xx


----------



## kez26

Awesome thxxxx Fay  xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, wow 20 that's brilliant   I think this will be your month Hun, I have Good feeling  

That will be amazing If I get treatment planning the week after as AF is due the 20th week. Wow I'm getting excited now

Kelz, that's annoying why does it take em so long to look at things lol!  I'm too really impatient  

I've just finished reading that book and I'm too conscious about plastic bottles.... Strange how it can effect fertility!! I downloaded it on me Kindle!!


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - I'm lost?? What's this that plastic bottles can effect fertility? Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, plastic has a toxin called BPA they reckon it has potential to disrupt hormones and some other plastic food packaging contain phthalates-laden PVC which has been used as solvents in pesticides...scary!! They reckon to switch to glass.... I hope this make sense.


----------



## Bubbles12

Fingers crossed you get matched next week cortney... then its all systems go!!

Fay, DS was 4lb6oz when he was born.... he was 6 weeks early so he was a reasonable weight for his gestation... he was so teeny though!!

X


----------



## Karmas

Fay 20 is amazing well done!

Hey Rags, *waves* how are you doing?


Ive read it starts with the egg, got it on my kindle reader may have to read through it again though as a refresher, will take a look at those vits too see if I can add them to my list zipvit are quite cheap for vitamins.

I spoke to the clinic to confirm my counseling appointment, they have said my appointment with Louise should be a couple of weeks after, not sure what will happen there as its our first appt with her I think somehow our appts have been done a little backward but im not fussed as long as we get there!
We have had our bloods and scans etc but not done any of the paperwork for matching or anything like that :/ 

Hope everyone is doing well today x


----------



## bevvy82

Hello ladies,

Yet again, I've missed loads from when I was on last time!! Hope you're all well 

Karmas- things are good with me thanks. Just got a new job and busy wedding planning. It's good as I have not been matched yet and Bourne don't seem to have anyone to match me up with yet  

Leni- that is still a good amount to have ready when you are going to have ET so don't be disheartened 

Cortney- that's great news that your profile has been sent out. Fingers crossed you'll get snapped up by someone quickly 

Fay- know we've been texting but great news about having so many follies!!! So excited for you 

AFM- nothing to report really. Busy wedding planning and got a new job starting in a couple of weeks. No need on a match. Gonna call the clinic on Monday to chase it up. I always feel that the lady who does the matching never seems to hurry up or put herself out to find you a match 😡 xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hello everyone 

Bevvy, sorry you haven't got a match yet, definitely chase them up. Well done on getting a new job   You're certainly busy with wedding planning  

Karmas, that's good your counselling has been booked  
Hope things getting going quickly  

Fay, hope your well!!  

Leni, Don't worry Hun I know it's seems there's not a lot frozen considering you had 26 but 6 is still a great number roll on FET.

Kez and madam, hope your both well  

Madam, hope your ok  

Sorry just a quick and sorry if I've missed anyone


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi guys sorry I haven't been on been major busy decorating an just felt I needed a break from babies and treatment talk lol a family member is pregnant an sent me the scan yest I sat and cried lol silly I know but it's so hard  
Neway my bloods are back but forgot to go get results lol so I shall update those on Monday  an my scan is booked for the 11th of Oct an OH sperm analysis is the 10th of November  wer getting there 
Good to see some new faces on here hope your all well  
Cortney so happy for you woo hoo your so close 
Fay can't believe how fast it's gone for you to an it's nearly egg collection 
Leni congrats on 6 being frozen  that's really good 
Madame hope your ok
Bevvy congrats on new job hope your well
Hopefully speak soon guys  xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hey loopy- hope you're well. I know exactly what you mean. My newsfeed on ** this week has been full of scan pictures and I literally put all the pictures on hide so I didn't have to see them. It's getting me down when I see all these people getting pregnant so easily and then there's us ladies who struggle so badly. Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi bevvy yh I'm ok  
It is hard isn't it and I think people don't realise because they have never had to go through it. My family member got pregnant the first month of trying I've bin trying for 3 years and we had tried previously before that just doesn't seem fair does it xx


----------



## Fay2410

Hope Awww I bet he was tiny bless him! So glad that he's turned into a little chunky monkey and he's doing well bless him. Have you approached the clinic yet about cycling again? 

Leni - 6 in the freezer is amazing!!!!! That means you could potentially have 3/6 attempts of FET depending on if you have one or two transferred... Honestly Hun that would be a dream come true for me to have a freezer with 6 top grade embies!!!! It won't be long now before you have FET!!!  

Loopy / Cortney - hope you both ok

Bevvy - Great news in the job, spend this week hounding the clinic, tell them you have to be matched to fit in with major lifestyle changes and I would definitely put it on an email.

Madameg - how are you feeling Hun? When is your follow yo appointment?

Sorry if I've missed anyone, not sleeping very well that why I'm awake at stupid o'clock on my day off!!!!!

Afm - ovaries are feeling very heavy now, just hope their not getting too big too soon. I will soon find out as I have another scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi everyone hope your all well  

Fay hope your scan goes well tomorrow and EC won't be long  

Bevvy, hope you get your match this week  

Loopy, hope your ok Hun  

Madam, hope your well  

Leni, hope you get to have FET soon  

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

AFM, now treatment planning seems to be round the corner could someone tell me what to expect and when I would have my counselling.... Thanks


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi cortney I'm good thanks did you get a call back about your bloods??
Bet your excited things are so close now. 
I've been getting some really horrible pains in my pelvis and my one side they catch my breath as they come quite sharp I can't wait for my scan just to see if anything is going on down there lol maybe another reason that I haven't been able to get pregnant xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi fay sorry just seen your post I'm ok thanks I bet your excited too your nearly there hope your scan goes well xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi Loopy I'm so sorry to hear that you've been experiencing pain   Has it been an ongoing thing? I hope your scan doesn't show anything bad, which I'm sure it won't Hun!! 

Ive had my bloods back all fine and they've sent my profile out to a few people to think about it over the weekend and Debbie (my nurse) said if I don't hear from her by weds to ring her up then for a update. AF due in 3 weeks or so so hoping to start then


----------



## Bubbles12

No   OH has had a change of heart   he says he would love another baby but we cant afford one and have not got the room   
I told him he was unfair by getting my hopes up BUT he does have some valid points. We both was DS to have nice holidays every year and want for nothing, but i really want a sibling closer to his age. So we have agreed that if our circumstances change, ie, if we have to move for whatever reason then we will relook at our situation. I dont want to regret anything so i worry about that but for now, i do tend to agree with him. I just wish he thought about it thoroughly before talking to me. Hey ho!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hey ladies,

Cortney I really hope you get some fab news in the next few days   We didn't have counselling - it's not mandatory to have it, just has to be offered - as we both felt very at peace with it after initially signing the docs 3 years earlier xx

Leni six is awesome! I totally can see how you are shocked at the numbers that are left - I felt very disappointed that we got zero frosties as they are so strict on grading, even though we still had 4 going on day 6. As the others have said though, you will still get at least 3 goes at fet. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you, will it be on your next cycle? Xx

Loopy I hope the pain settles down - could it be ov pain perhaps? I normally get it for a few hours on ov day xx

Fay good luck for your scan - egg collection is round the corner!! My appointment is on the 5th (when the whole CRGW gang seem to be going  ) x

Bevvy give your clinic at kick up the backside, you have waited long enough hun. I'm also on the 'hide post' mission on ********, even down to being targeted by blooming Sudocream! My biggest peeve at the moment is the clearblue digital adverts that keep playing at the start of YouTube clips...

Hope that is pretty tough, sending some   I know it's all well and good to be rational but it doesn't stop the heart yearning xxxx

Kez how annoying! I hope they get back to you ASAP x

Karmas I hope you can get the ball properly rolling ASAP too xx

Afm I had a shoddy end to a crappy week. Ended up in hospital for three days with a suspected ectopic   as I had horrendous pain in my left side. Despite hcg having dropped to zero I had to be kept in to have it all checked out...on the early pregnancy unit. Needless to say nothing was seen, but my left ovary has got quite a few cysts although nothing bigger than 2cm. All a bit of a mystery but the pain has finally mostly settled down. I do suspect that it could be my body starting to ramp up the hormones for ovulation and it aggravating a still inflamed ovary. Apparently my womb and lining look perfect but you could tell that the ovaries had been stimulated. I'm hoping that tomorrow heralds the start of a much better week. 

Love to all xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hope- sorry to hear your hubby has had a change of heart. I Guess you nth have to decide what's best for you both and DS  

Fay- how you feeling today?

Loopy - hope you're ok. Those pains don't sound very nice 

Cortney - you should have your counselling before your treatment planning. That is just a short informal chat to make sure you know all the implications of being an egg donor and how u would feel if your recipient is successful and you're not and talk through why you wanna egg share. You should then go through your treat my plan with your doctor who will tell you the process and what meds you'll be on etc and when to start. Then you should see a nurse who will talk you through your meds and show you how to prepare and inject. How exciting that you'll be starting soon!!!

MadameG- sorry you have been having a tough time. How awful but glad it wasn't an ectopic and that the pain has gone now  

AFM- I'm gonna get on to the clinic today and see what's going on. I mean either they've got a match or they haven't. I can't see its that hard to give a straight answer to. The coordinator is awful there. I'm just gonna say to them that I obvs have to have my hysterectomy in the next year or so and I can't do the sharing after December because of the wedding and see what she says. In my head, I see it as the the recipient can't be too picky about having 100% matching characteristics if they want a child so badly and my clinic seems to only only put your profile put to an exact match. I'm getting pretty annoyed with them now 😡 xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madame, sending you  , the last week must of been horrible 
For you, good it wasn't an ectopic though!! Glad you're on the mend  

Hope, I'm sorry DH has changed his mind but it's like bevvy said you have to do what's right for you  

Bevvy, thanks for talking me through the treatment plan.... I'm just getting so excited now and just want to start lol! As AF will be here in 3 weeks

I'm sorry your coordinator is not very good.... How frustrating for you as you don't need the added stress of it, I hope she gives you some good news today   Good luck for your phone call  

Fay, good luck on your scan today... EC is just around the corner.

Loopy, hope you're feeling better   

Kez, Hope you're well and can get started soon  

Leni, hope you don't have to wait to long for you're FET  

Karmas, hope the counselling comes round quick so you can start


----------



## loopy loo1017

Guys these are my results from bloods don't think there Good though.
Serum oestradiol = 148pmol/L
LH = 4
FSH = 5

I know it's ment to have a 2.1 ration so it don't look good  if any of you have any idea what this means can you please let me know xx


----------



## kez26

Morning Ladies,

MadameG - I hope you are feeling ok. My mum used to get a lot of cysts and swear blind by Zinc, she was due to have some removed some years back and was advised to take zinc (she was taking 4-6 everyday, I don't advise taking so many as I'm not qualified to say that) and by the time she went into hospital for her operation they had all gone. Not sure what the zinc does but I know if she stops taking it she gets a cyst. I don't think she takes as much everyday to reduce the risk of them, I will have to ask her 

Bevvy - I hope they have a match for you today   

Loopy - I'm not 100% sure what they all mean either so I'm not going to attempt to try and explain, sorry. I hope it's not as bad as you think tho xx

Hope - Awwwww, so sorry to hear that, hopefully your circumstances change soon so you can try again

Fay - Hows things?? how are you feeling?? hope you're ok xx

Cortney - Thxxx.. Hopefully you get started soon as well   

Leni - Hope your embis are doing well, when's your next scan? x 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope you are all well and had a lovely weekend 

AFM - I'm patiently waiting for the clinic to call me about my health questionnaire. Fingers crossed I get the phone call this week to let me know if and when I can have my AMH tested 

xx


----------



## Fay2410

Just a quick one from me as in out on the road in Somerset today and I'm already extremely late! Had scan this morning, all 20 follies are growing prefectly and evenly. Their keeping me on same dose of menopur and they'll review it at next scan Wednesday. Egg collection for me will be a week today! Xxx


----------



## kez26

Awesome news Fay    Have a good day  xx


----------



## MadameG

Quick from me as on the road with little signal -

Loopy what cycle day were the bloods taken on as that changes everything.

Fsh of 5 should be fine though xx

Fay - fab!!

Bevvy thinking of you xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Day 3 madame xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Day 2 sorry xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

It's my estradiol level I think it too high it says on the Internet it should be around 80 it says it could be signs of egg reserve diminishing or pcos. I'm so stressed just need to know. 
It says it can be elevated if I have cysts so waiting for my scan to see what's going on xx


----------



## bevvy82

Loopy - if I were you, I would get ge AMH test done. When I had the FSH and lh test done it completely ruled me out of egg sharing as results came back as reserves low. When I had the AMH test done, my results were in the optimal range and perfect for egg sharing. Try not to stress yourself put til you know what's going on xx

Fay- that's fab news hun 

Kez- hope the clinic call you. However, I would probs give them a call as they aren't the best at following things up. 

AFM - I called the clinic and I don't have a match yet. The coordinator quite rudely said to me "you will just have to wait". I told her about the wedding plans and the fact I need to move along with my hysterectomy and when I mentioned that her reply was 'do we know about this?' So I said "yes you do" and she answered well I didmt know and told me she would be in touch and that was that. I close to just telling them to do one and find another clinic xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies a few of you know me from previous posts and still waiting to be matched  

Does anyone know roughly how long it usually takes to be matched ?? 

Seem no one wants my eggs lol or perhaps I'm just being impatient.

Hi loopy loo ! It's been a while since we chatted, hope all is going well with you. I'm unsure of your results as in with a different clinic and they go by amh levels so unfortunately I can't help with that one. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi fluttershy how are you?? 
Bevvy think I might phone Coventry tbf and see what they say as I've been told it frre there for treatment 2 xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

I'm very good loopy loo thank you, hope you are all good too  xx

Just had an email, my details have been sent off to a lady, and I'm awaiting to hear back tomorrow  sooooooo excited and nervous now lol


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, that's brilliant news glad it went well   Where abouts in Somerset are you as that's where I live lol!

Bevvy, I'd so be tempted to tell her to do one too... Can't believe some people can be so rude she shouldn't be in her job if she can't show some compassion   I hope they find you a match soon Hun  

Fluttershy, that's brilliant news I too had my profile given to a few people to think over the weekend and have to call the clinic weds for update.... Fingers crossed for us both  

Loopy, sorry can't help you Hun but maybe you should do what bevvy said and get your AMH checked as long as you've got plenty of eggs as if think that's the most important thing in IVF.... Sorry if I'm wrong I'm new to all this lol!

Madam, hope your feeling ok Hun  

Kez hope you get your phone call this week Hun  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## fluttershy1983

Cortneywils said:


> Fay, that's brilliant news glad it went well  Where abouts in Somerset are you as that's where I live lol!
> 
> Bevvy, I'd so be tempted to tell her to do one too... Can't believe some people can be so rude she shouldn't be in her job if she can't show some compassion  I hope they find you a match soon Hun
> 
> Fluttershy, that's brilliant news I too had my profile given to a few people to think over the weekend and have to call the clinic weds for update.... Fingers crossed for us both
> 
> Loopy, sorry can't help you Hun but maybe you should do what bevvy said and get your AMH checked as long as you've got plenty of eggs as if think that's the most important thing in IVF.... Sorry if I'm wrong I'm new to all this lol!
> 
> Madam, hope your feeling ok Hun
> 
> Kez hope you get your phone call this week Hun
> 
> Hope everyone is well


Thank you courtneywils,  I hope it's good news for the both of us. Have you egg shared before ?

I'm a newbie to this all, and I'm still finding my feet with it lol.  xx


----------



## pollita

Can I come join you again please ladies?

Sadly my twins didn't make it   got a meeting with the consultant next week for a follow up to see what the next step would be but as I have no frosties I'll be starting from scratch (if they let me!)

Hope you're all ok. Will have to go through all the pages and do personals when I can, I see some new faces already! X


----------



## kez26

Awwwwwww Pollita, really sorry to hear that    
I hope you're ok and hope your follow up comes round quickly for you xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, I'm really sorry and sending you lots of   I hope the follow up appointment comes round quickly  

Fluttershy, no I haven't shared before Hun so it's all new to me too


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita I am so sorry to hear your news glad to hear your going to try again  
I'm just guna wait til my scan see if they can see any cysts as that could be a cause of my results if not will get my amh level done and see what them results are.
Thanks everyone for your answers and support hope your all ok :
Cortney can't believe you could be starting soon  
Fay hope your ok
Bevvy hope things are going well for you
Fluttershy so good to hear off you 
Madame hope your ok
Kez nice to see some new faces
Sorry if I've missed anyone not feeling well atm so am all over the place xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Pollita - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news Hun, I just cried when I was telling DH  . How awful...if you need to chat feel free to pm. I know how your feeling, I miscarried at 8 weeks after seeing a heartbeat twice, it's so cruel  
As for our clinic allowing you to cycle again, they 100% will but obviously you need to let your body recover from the losses and have 2 natural AF. Amanda will have some magic up her sleeve for you for your next round! Take care of yourself now and take time to grieve! Thinking of you and sending you big hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - at treatment planning you'll get a power point presentation about the IVF cycle. You'll then have to complete a mountain of paperwork, maybe more for you as your using donor sperm. Then Debs or whoever your nurse will be will work out your dates and give you a 3/4 page instruction sheet of what to inject and when but this is only an estimate as it will depend on when your AF arrives. You'll take away a bag of injections, suprecur and sharps bin ready to start in they say they advise. They show you how to inject using a little doll shape object, it's easy peasy so nothing to worry about. Today ice been to Radstock, Shepton mallet and Yeovil!!

Bevvy - what a cheeky cow saying that to you!!!! Is ask her if you can speak to her superior next time then see how cocky she is then!!!! I really hope you get matched soon so you can cycle before you get married! Hope the wedding plans are coming along nicely! How exciting

Loopy - I don't know much abou fsh levels and the other tests you has sorry chic, my clinic only tests AMH 

Leni - how are you feeling? Do you have an idea when et will be? Sorry if I've asked you already

Madameg - when is your follow up with Amanda? How are you feeling now Hun? 

Kez - hope your ok! 

Hope - sorry to hear DH has had a change of heart about another cycle. It's good that your both talking and am discussing options, maybe in a few months he'll change his mind. I do understand what you mean about giving your DS the best, my DS is 11 and we're far from cash rich but we go away 2-3 times a year and give him the best we possibly can. My only regret is that there will be such a big age gap if I do get pregnant again. 

Fluttershy - hope you get matched soon!!

Afm - My EC is going to be a week today, at the moment I'm apparently responding too well so have to be careful not to over stimulate me. All 20 follies are around the same time, I'm feeling very heavy and uncomfortable at the moment, I'm even starting to waddle!!! Sorry if I've missed anyone this thread is on fire at the moment!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, thanks so much for explaining it to me, do u get to practice on the doll shape object as I'm quite nervous about the injections. 

My father lives in radstock, did you have a nice time? I bet you're excited about EC being so soon


----------



## Fay2410

Yes they'll let you have a go to practice! Honestly it's easy peasy, I'm just sat here drawing up my suprecur and menopur!! Yes I enjoyed being out today, although I'm getting tired now from the extra follies in carrying about. DH father just got rushed to hospital with breathing difficulties so we're on standby to go up if required xxx


----------



## bethannora

Hello ladies!

Hope you will have me back! After much thought (and a brand new niece born 2 weeks ago) we have decided to have one last go. Eeeekkkk!

Had an appt on Saturday & we're doing a few changes, so short protocol this time for me as I don't respond too well to long protocol - my ovaries don't bounce back from being shut off apparently. Also - my eggs are sticky. Anyone heard of this before? My consultant said it makes it hard for sperm to get through, and because we have icsi, it can mean the needle gets stuck & can damage the embryo as it is pulled out. Who knew?!

Anyway, we're now just waiting to be matched. Hopefully it won't take 3 months like last time.

Just a quick update as I'm on my phone, but promise to read through & catch up with you lovely lot xxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - I'm so so sorry lovely. I hope you have the support around you. Do whatever you need to do to make yourself feel better - there's no right it wrong way to be right now. Big hugs x

Fay - you're doing so well! Amazing  must be all those vitamins - I bought a load on the weekend so am shovelling them down my gob too! Eeeekkkk, only a week until ec! Such a good feeling for you x

Bevvy - hope you get matched soon doll. So exciting about your wedding though! X 

Loopy - hope you get your answers to your bloods. I agree wit  the ladies - get your amh done x

Courtney / flutter shy - hope you get matched soon x

Madame - hope you're feeling ok, sorry you've had such a tough time x

Wales - how are you? Any news on when your fry will be? X

Leni - wow 6 frosties. Fab news! X

Kez - hope you get started soon x

So sorry if I've missed anyone out - I dropped my phone on the weekend , so trying to read this through a cracked screen & a kitten trying to bite my face!!!!

B xxx


----------



## bethannora

Leni - no, normal ivf wouldn't work as the sperm would find it hard to get through the sticky outer part. Bizarre! I've got better chance with icsi, but they can still be damaged by icsi. Amanda didn't seem too bothered by it, so I'm trying not to read too much on it to be honest! Gonna try my best to chill out more this cycle. How did you find short protocol? This protocol is new to me! I'll still be on gonal f 300 & I'm having the scratch & steroids this time xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - yay! So glad your back! You'll be fine with the scratch, I just thought it was uncomfortable although I did take a lot of strong pain killers an hour before the procedure. Glad you got your vitamins, start taking them ASAP!!! Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Hey miss mega follicles - yep started them already - just waiting for the royal jelly to be delivered. What dose of q10 are you on? So confused with what the best dose is! Not long until your scan Friday....exciting! How you feeling lovely? Tired? Uncomfortable? 

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Pollita - I am so sorry to hear of your news  I hope you're ok...well as ok as you can be  

Bethan - welcome back hun  

Nice to hear that some of you have been matched up!

AFM- I have written a complaint letter to the quality of care manager and she responded today asking for 20 working days to investigate and respond...so great...another month which is gonna be wasted   I am sooooo completely peed off now about it all. They have made me totally feel second class to those paying full privce for IVF. They seem to forget that Donors are really important too. Really wanna go somewhere else now but theres no point at the moment as ill be waiting around for appts n stuff. Glad ive got my new job and wedding plans to keep me sane lol

xxx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - so sorry. Hopefully they will investigate your complaint & get back to you quicker. You never know, it might make them hurry up the matching process for you. Fingers crossed lovely x


----------



## kez26

Bevvy - I hope it all gets sorted soon, I still can't believe how rude the lady was to you!!

Bethannora - I hope you're well, fingers crossed for this time round   

Fay & Leni - I'm good thx, I hope 2 are also 

AFM - still waiting for the call, I'm going to ring them tomorrow though!!!! Not waiting any longer loool

Kez xx


----------



## Wales81

Hi ladies, 
Had a weekend away in North Wales and signal has been rubbish, lots to catch up on - this thread is so busy at the moment! 

Pollita, I'm so so sorry to hear your news hun, it's absolutely heartbreaking. Like Fay, my eyes filled up when I read your post. Take care of yourself xx 

Bethan, so glad to see you back! I've never heard of sticky eggs, it's crazy what you learn about yourself on a cycle of IVF! Hopefully matching won't take too long. 

Fay, congrats on all your follies! I know I need'nt tell you as you're so good with doing the right things, but protein, protein, protein!! 

Leni, how are you feeling. How long do you have to wait for your FET? 

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry if I've missed you. 

AFM, FET is a week today and I'm starting to feel so nervous. I can't believe my first appointment was back in January and only now I'm getting to transfer. we were hoping to get 2 egg share cycles in if we needed them this year but now as I've just turned 34 this will be it. We can't afford to self fund, so I'm really feeling the pressure. 

Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks for the support ladies  

Kez- defo call them tomorrow hun 

Xx


----------



## djjim22

Pollita I'm so sorry to read about your loss. Sending masses of hugs. Take care.xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wales, that's brilliant news how exciting  

Bethan, nice to see you back, I too haven't heard of a sticky egg before, hope this round will be easier for you   hope we get matched soon  

Bevvy, good that you filed in a complaint let's hope they take it seriously  

Leni, I bet FET can't come soon enough  

Fay, hope you're follies ain't causing you too much trouble  
That's great they'll let me have ago as the thought of doing it wrong terrifies me

Kez, hope your home call goes well it's so hard waiting  

Sorry just a quick one xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi polita, I'm sorry to hear your sad news. I followed your journey and also caz's who also sadly had lost hers. I don't think I posted on that thread but I read it everyday so I'm devastated to hear of your loss. Sending lots of   and   for you. Xx


Afm I have some good news, the lady accepted me  I got the phone call this morning. Oh so so happy  xx


----------



## kez26

Congrats fluttershy, Bet you can't wait to get started  xx


----------



## Fay2410

Fluttershy -      Congrats hun, now the fun begins!!!!

Bevvy - I'm praying you get matched this week hun I really am!!      

Bethan - Sent you a text this morning with doses I'm taking of supplements, not sure if the message has been delivered yet.  

Pollita - I hop you are ok hunny, stupid thing for me to say really but just wanted you to know I am here and thinking of you     

AFM - I really look like a fool at my desk today girls as I now have my hot water bottle on my tummy.  One of the men said 'time of the month is it Fay', silly man, gosh he felt the wrath of a very hormonal Fay in return   Hope tomorrow's scan will show that my follies are growing as they should be, then just one more to go which is Fridays!!!! Booked EC off from work Monday, I'm planning on going back to work the next day.  If I'm still sore I'll call in sick. 3 weeks today me and my two boys jet off to Portugal, I can't wait, it's my birthday out there so a BFP would be the best birthday present ever!! #

Jaja / Wales /Leni / DJjim- How many follies did you have at your second follie scan?  I'm worried I'm also going to get OHSS on this cycle.  Did you feel ill at all while stimming or did it creep up on you at the end closer to EC and after??

Kez / Cortney & Loopy - Hope you're all ok and the waiting part isn't going to slow for you all 

xxx 

xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
Hope your well
Sorry I've not been on but have been so busy with work and came to Belfast this weekend for interviews and house hunting - happy to say we sold our house last week after 4 days on the market, and I got a job yesterday so we will be moving back at the end of October woohoo
Well hubby will be going back mid October to start his job

I've been on progynova for my FET since last Thursday and my goodness it's making me nauseous ugh! 
Going for tracking scan on Friday then hoping for FET next week some time

Politta I'm so sorry for your sad loss xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you Fay and kez, I'm ecstatic !! Absolutely buzzing 

I'm due my af this week too so it is literally all go, I'm mind blown that someone wants my eggs. I can't imagine how hard it is for anyone to have to have DE so I'm so excited I was chosen, crazy as it sounds I feel very honoured lol.  xx


----------



## bethannora

Fluttershy - amazing news! It's definitely all go for you x

Jaja- exciting for your FET next week. Good luck for your scan Friday x

Fay - thanks doll. Just text you back. You are a gem  x

Wales - woohoo, amazing that your FET is next week. How many frosties did you have again? Are you having 2 transferred this time? So happy for you - got a good feeling x

Pollita - have been thinking about you so much. Sending my love x

Bevvy - hope you're OK lovely x

AFM - booked our sperm donor yesterday. We are using the same one as last time as we did have fertilisation, and he has quite a few proven pregnancies (including 2 sets of twins!). The clinic seemed pretty sure I would be matched by the time my next af gets here (Oct 23) although that isn't great timing with work. So hopefully I will be able to start on my Nov af. I just know from last time, when I am busy with work at the same time as cycling, it can really stress me out. So if I do it in Nov, I will be much calmer which must surely help. 

It will be so weird to do a short cycle - it will be so fast! Start stimming on day 1 of your period, and then 12 ish days later you're in for ec. I am just ridiculously worried that I wont produce enough follicles on short cycle. eeeekkkkkk!

B xxxx


----------



## pollita

Thank you all so much! I've missed you regardless so it's "nice" to be back in a sense. 

Working out dates, two natural cycles should get me to the new year when I'll be ok work-wise to start another cycle. 

I promise I'll read trough and catch up with you all properly - don't have the energy for it today xx


----------



## djjim22

Fay - I've just looked back through some paperwork where I've jotted some numbers down as they didn't formally give me anything with how many follies etc after each scan. It looks like at second scan (which was after 7 days of stimms) I had 8 follies on one side and 9 on the other 10-15mm each. I didn't feel ill or anything during stimms, but felt 'heavy' when I sat down if that makes sense. When it came to trigger shot they only advised me to take half so not sure whether they were thinking of OHSS so advised a lesser dose of HCG but then obviously I had a freeze all cycle. I did feel bloated and sick following egg collection for about a week so not sure whether there was a small degree of mild OHSS, but remember I flew to New York a few days after egg collection so was hardly taking things easy which I probably could have done with resting a bit more! I'm sure you clinic will do everything to lessen the chance of OHSS occurring. Fingers crossed everything works out well for you.

Pollita - still thinking of you lots and hope you are taking things easy.xxxxx

Sorry for lack of personals to everyone else! I do follow everyone's journey on here but find it so hard to keep up, haha! Happy to answer any questions though if I can help anyone as I found this thread invaluable for support when I was going through treatment.xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies 

Fluttershy, that's amazing news..... Yippee!! Hope me and bevvy are next for a match!  

Pollita, I hope your follow up appt goes well  

Wales, that's amazing about FET  

Bethan, that's good you got same donor, you're be starting before you know it  

Jaja, hope you feel better soon  

Fay, who cares what they say if it helps your eggies then why not! A holiday would be lovely for a bfp celebration  

Sorry just a quick one as I'm looking after me nephew  
Sorry if I've forgot anyone xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies, sorry if I have asked this question before but now treatment is getting nearer and hopefully be starting treatment around the 20th oct (if I have a match in time) when will I be paying for the donor sperm... Thanks


----------



## pollita

Cortney, they invoice you by email as soon as you have chosen the donor you want, but you don't have to pay right away. It needs to be paid by your baseline scan. You can call and pay by phone or pay when you leave your scan x


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita, how are you?


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, hope your scan goes well (I hope I remembered the right day lol)
Keep praying OHSS stays away Hun  

Pollita, sorry for another question just thought of it, when do they ask me to choose a donor. I hope you're ok Hun keep thinking of you  

Fluttershy, when's you're next appt at your clinic now you've been matched?  

Leni, hope FET comes round quick for you  

Jaja and wales, that's good you both have a dates for FET, so exciting  

Loopy, hope your well Hun  

Bethan, my AF is due around the same time as yours so if I'm matched by then we could be cycling together  

Hope everyone is well, I'll be phoning the clinic today as my nurse asked me to for an update on a match.... How exciting!! I hope the  ladies that had my profile over the weekend that at least one of them has accepted me


----------



## pollita

They give you the folder of donors at your treatment planning session and leave you to look through it for a few minutes alone while they make copies of all the signed forms. I was completely overwhelmed by choice though, so I asked to have more time to think it over and I did that at home. Then I called up and spoke to Jodie and told her my choice  again there's no big rush unless you're starting treatment REALLY soon (few days later)

I'm doing alright thanks. Cried a lot on Monday, didn't have time to do much crying yesterday and today feeling a bit more normal. Going to tell my Mum what's happened and what I'm doing though so trying to go through that in my head! She is going to be alone tomorrow (without her husband) so I'm hoping to do it then. 

Sorry all, on my phone still! Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies,

Sorry just a quick one...Is anyone at the Herts and Essex Clinic

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - Are you thinking of changing clinics?  Would outing the wedding back a month or two be an option as I 'm sure you'll be matched soon!!! Or could your dress be altered?  You'd be surprised what a good seamstress can do!!!

Bethan - Great that your sticking with the same donor, especially with his proven track record!!! If your not matched by the 20th Oct (before AF arrives at least) call Debs and she should bring you in for treatment planning as you would have reached your 12 weeks then wouldn't you? With me she counted from the date I got my BFN, booked treatment planning for end of August but then a week later she got me a match.  

Corrtney - I'm keeping everything crossed for you for your call today!!!    Hope the potential recipient choses you!!! 

Pollita - Hope your ok sweetie and your taking care of your self  

Djjim & Leni - Thank you for the info on your follie scans.  I feel ok, well really tired and heavy, will find out today how I'm doing

Jaja - Congrats on the new job and selling your house so soon!! Sorry to hear your not feeling too good on the Progynova, hope it passes soon. I was on this after ET for last cycle but I was lucky and didn't have any side effects.

Wales - What time are you in for transfer Monday?

CRGW Girls - Who else is in Monday the 5th?? I'm sure there's a few of us??

Fluttershy - What protocol are you on?? 

Madameg - How are you doing hun? Hope your ok  

Sorry if I've missed anyone!!

Rags - Hoe your scan goes well today hun  

AFM - 3rd follie scan is at 5.30pm today!!! Hope the day goes quick.  Feeling very tired, bloated and heavy at the moment, hopefully their still growing as they should be and I'll make it to EC Monday!!! xxx


----------



## kez26

Fay - GOOD LUCK for today    xx


----------



## pollita

Back in the land of laptops! Right, got some catching up to do!

Fay, good luck for your scan today! I hope all 20 of them are doing well  I'm in on the 6th, because they were full on the Monday (I laughed at Debbie when she told me that  it's because half of this board is there!) 

Bevvy, I've been watching your story with the clinic unfold and I'm shocked and annoyed for you. If you were closer I'd take you to my clinic myself   Good luck finding somewhere else if you can, it definitely doesn't have to be like it is with them!

Cortney, the next few months are going to be an exciting rollercoaster for you! Just remember to take it all one step at a time. Things change, plans change, you just have to roll with them. Don't let them stress you out and just focus on the end goal and enjoy each step! I personally can't wait to get started again now. 

Bethan, WELCOME BACK! I've been thinking of you and saw you pop up on the clinic thread recently so I was very happy to see you back on the wagon. 

Jaja, great news on your house sale and plans to move back to NI! I've been trying to sell my house since April and I think *knock on all the wood in the world* that this sale is THE ONE! Good luck with the move and getting new jobs etc  

Fluttershy, great news on getting matched! Everything moves SO quickly once that happens doesnt it?  

Wales, great news for your FET being so soon. I've got everything crossed for you 

OK, I've exhausted the summary of posts so I hope everyone I've missed is doing well!

AFM, I'm so-so now. Come to terms with it I think and just waiting for it all to be over with. Good news is that I lost 21 lbs since my last cycle because I was so terribly sick and I've not gained a pound back (yet!) so hopefully the weight loss will make me a little more desirable as a donor   Going to keep exercising and eating right and hopefully drop some more, be a bit healthier etc. My time will come, I know. 

xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Kez!!   xxx


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - that would be fab if we are cycle buddies! They have a donor list on their website, although their folder in house (like Pollita said) is much bigger. You can ask Jodie questions like whether or not they have had successful pregnancies etc x

Pollita - been thinking of you so much. Glad you're slowly getting your head around it all x

Fay - I'm not in on the 5th. Might come down for the party though - ha ha! Good luck for today lovely x

Bevvy - are you thinking of maybe changing clinics? So sorry you've had to wait so long to be matched again x

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi guys,

Yes I am thinking of changing clinics mainly because of Bourn Halls attitude but also because we have to pay £800 for the day 5 transfer whereas all other clinics seem to do it for free so Im thinking of changing. 

Fay- defo don't think my dress can be altered  and we've already got the dates booked for everything. Not gonna say anything to Bourn abour changing Incase they manage to come up with a match. Otherwise we will just put the ivf back for a few months 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - how did your scan go? You still growing your bumper crop? Xx

Bevvy - totally understand why you might try another clinic. Makes sense not to tell your current one either. Like you say, hopefully they will match you before they make you make that decision. I really really really hope you get matched ASAP lovely x

B x


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, hope your scan went well  

Bevvy, I don't blame you if you chose to go to another clinic... I really hope it doesn't come to it  and you get matched 

Pollita, it def is a rollercoaster and I can't wait to ride it lol! I'm glad you can't wait either  

AFM, I rang the clinic about midday to ask for update on my match as there was some ladies thinking about my profile over the weekend and the receptionist said she will send Debbie (my nurse) a message to ring me and asked if I'd be available on my mobile all day so I said I was.... But still waiting for her call.... Last fri she rang me a 6pm do I'm hoping there's still time for her to ring me.


----------



## mle83

Polita I am so sorry to hear your news. The same thing happened to me on my first cycle and its just heartbreaking. I hope that your as ok as you can be  

Bevy I cycled with Herts and Essex and hope to egg share again to try for another as soon as I am able to. Feel free to message me if you would like to.

Don't go on here often but I do wish you all the best at whatever stage your at x


----------



## Fay2410

Just a quick one from me ladies, feeling exhausted and a good friend of mine passed away in his sleep last night aged 35 leaving 4 little children 

Scan went well, still have at least 20 decent size follies but there is fluid starting to build up so they've dropped my dose to 150iu of menopur in case they over stimulate me. I have one more scan on Friday before EC so they may drop my dose again then. I'm so uncomfortable it's unreal, I can feel my ovaries when I walk and sit down  ...really hope I don't over stimulate and I can have ET a week Saturday 

Hope your all ok ladies xxxx


----------



## pollita

How awful about your friend Fay, I'm so sorry   35 is far, far too young. His poor family too

I'm glad your follies are doing well, I'm sure the drop in menopur will help with the fluid. Were you that bad before? I can't say I felt so uncomfortable with 19 xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Politta, it's heartbreaking  

I started to feel like this the day before EC last time but I have another 3 days of stimms to go!! Debs didn't seem too concerned to be honest just said there's fluid starting to build up xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, that's terrible... Poor children! 35 is to young  

CRGW ladies as Debbie only works on egg sharing on weds and fri, as she hasn't rung today does that mean I might not get a call until Friday....sorry just I need to know what days to get off work for appointments sooner the better


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks for all the responses guys  hoping or all gets sorted. I feel unable to call the coordinator now ive put in a complaint about her and she's probs aware of it now lol. 

Fay- sorry to hear about your friend. How awful  I can't believe your most of the way through your cycle now!!! 

Mle- thanks hun . Have pm'd Ya 

Xxxx


----------



## pollita

Cortneywils said:


> Fay, that's terrible... Poor children! 35 is to young
> 
> CRGW ladies as Debbie only works on egg sharing on weds and fri, as she hasn't rung today does that mean I might not get a call until Friday....sorry just I need to know what days to get off work for appointments sooner the better


I'm not 100% sure, there may be someone else doing it on the other days. There is a dedicated egg-share co-ordinator but she's on maternity leave at the moment so her role is being covered, not sure if just by debbie or someone else too. I do know that they only do set jobs on set days though - ie. profiles are sent out to potential recipients on a certain day, recipients are called back to see if they accept or decline on a certain day etc. I honestly don't remember what day is what but I think they all get the weekend to think it over as I've always had calls on Mondays offering me a match.

If Debbie (or someone else) had the information today but just didn't get time to call you she may well call you back tomorrow when she has a moment. If she was still waiting on some egg-share info to be able to call you, you probably won't hear back until Friday (unless there is indeed someone else dealing with it on a Thursday)

Confusing, huh? lol

Don't worry yourself about booking time off. You may get a call saying you're booked in for 4-6 weeks time, you may get a call saying that the recipient is ready to start THIS WEEK and you need to be there tomorrow. I've been matched twice and those both happened for me. As they will no doubt tell you, when the recipient is paying for the whole treatment the ball is in their court, not yours. Could you not just call in sick if it was a short notice booking?


----------



## Wales81

Hi all,

Fay, in answer to your follie question, I can't remember what I had at each scan, but I didn't really feel too bad until after EC. EC wasn't a nice experience, it was very painful and only after this did I start to feel ill. I hope today went well for you. 

Bethan, great that your using the same donor. Short cycle should fly by for you too! So excited for you!

Courtney, hope you have news on a match soon.

Bevvy, it's understandable that you'd want to change clinic, I'd be the same. Hope you have some positive news soon.

Jaja, good luck for your FET next week. My elleste dosage has been upped since Saturday, and I feel very nauseous too. 

Pollita, still thinking of you hun, it's good that your looking forward at dates etc. 

Fluttershy, great news on your match! 

AFM, final tracking scan tomorrow morning so I'll hopefully get a time for Monday if everything goes well. Still doesn't feel real! I'm so relaxed compared to the final stages of my fresh cycle! Still feeling a little negative though, I've been researching today which clinics take egg sharers up until age 35.

xxx


----------



## Wales81

Just realized that there were loads of replies in between posting....sorry ladies, I got distracted in between writing the post. Not much of a multitasker! Fay, I'm so sorry about your friend. That's awful news.....so young xxx


----------



## Wales81

Just a little question ladies...Do any of you share your IVF journey on ******** or instagram? I have a friend who puts everything on from pictures of needles, to pictures of herself at EC. I think she's very brave for putting it out there - I struggled to tell my closest friends, I was just wondering how common it is to share this sort of thing on social media xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Pollita, It def is confusing lol! I hope my recipient wants me to start asap as if it's nxt cycle it will be end of November and I'm away 2nd dec and they don't do EC then..... I need to stop worrying lol! I think I'm stressing as I know ov it's on it's way which means not too far for AF lol!! 

I will def have to throw a sickie if it's short notice, you're right the ball is in their court... I'm sorry to waffle on

I hope your chat with your mum goes well Hun.... I really hope she supports you and be strong for you   It'll be lovely to have her by your side on your 2nd round  
. 

Wales, hope your scan goes well tomorrow, you'll be fine it's only natural for you to be worried Hun  
Your friend is definitely brave fore posting her IVF journey on ********, I personally don't want to as nobody other than my mum knows.


----------



## Jaja1986

Wales - what date did you start your hormones?
I started progynova last Thursday with one table twice a day, I'm now on one tablet three times a day which will last up to 12 weeks when I get pregnant (staying positive) after baseline scan. I have tracking scan on Friday but then I've to start 5 days of progesterone suppositories before they can transfer. Do you have a rough date for FET? Mine is next Friday 9/10/15.
Ah I hope it goes right... Only good thing is that our wee bodies have gotten rid of all the drugs from IVF and are all settled now

Fingers crossed for us both xxx


----------



## Wales81

Morning Jaja, 

I started the Elleste on the 21st, 3 tablets a day until Saturday and then it was upped to 4 a day. Last scan is this morning and I'm provisionally booked in for transfer Monday so I'm guessing I'll start taking progesterone today if all goes well. 

I'm feeling so much healthier than I did after EC and that can only be a good thing. I do hope that perseverance has paid off for us both hun, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - Good luck for scan this morning!!! xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wales, hope your scan goes well


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you all for the replies ladies.

Fay I'm sorry to hear about your friend, it must be a very awful time for you.

Bevvy what clinic are you with ? Hope you get it sorted soon, I was matched very quickly but I'm with the lister.

Courtney I hope you get matched soon too hun.

Fay - I have no idea yet I can't take the pill, and as it stand I'm awaiting my plan of action to be emailed to me. My af started today so i'm hoping they send the drugs out soon. They knew I'd start by the end of the week as I informed them, I'm like clockwork with my af lol.

Wales thank you and good luck today !  I've kept it to just family and close friends. I find it easier to talk to strangers about it then friends lol strange really but I like talking about it on here with like minded fed people cause we are all on the same journey and the advice is priceless. I've found out so much on here. And the ladies are absolutely fab !  xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone, a big hello and hope your day is going well xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - so sorry about your friend. 35 is so, so young. I hope you're coping OK. Amazing news about your scan though - super follicle lady! x

Wales - eeeeekkkk! Good luck for your final scan today lovely lady! I also know someone who shares their entire IVF story on social media. Personally it's not for me at all, but I guess we're all different! I have only told my mum & best friend about this round - not tellign work, siblings etc x

Cortney - hope you get a call before the weekend, and fingers crossed you have been matched  x

Jaja - you're nearly there, you will be PUPO before you know it x

Fluttershy - hope you get your treatment plan soon. It makes it all so much more exciting when you have your dates on paper x

B xxxx


----------



## Wales81

Hi ladies! Thank you for all the good luck wishes  

Today's scan went great! There was a clear triple stripe pattern in the womb lining which is exactly what they look for at this stage, and the thickness was spot on too. My nurse even went as far as to say it was beautiful   
I got the dates wrong though. I'm sure she said the 5th at my last appointment, but not having transfer until next Thursday. Trigger shot is tonight which will be my last jab. Just Elleste and pessaries from now on. 

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wales that's amazing, shame ET is a week away but at least your linings good  

AFM, I still haven't heard from my clinic... A bit gutted, oh well tomorrow's another day


----------



## bethannora

Leni -  I just spat my drink out when I read about your autocorrect! xxx


----------



## djjim22

Leni - I only needed to go to clinic three times for FET. I had a baseline scan I think on day 2 of cycle, then started the oestrogen tablets and had another scan after 10 days and then the next appointment was embryo transfer, so all pretty laid back compared to a fresh cycle. Hope this helps towards avoiding pulling any 'dickies'!xx


----------



## MadameG

I stay away for a few days and you lot leave me a novel to read 

Leni - clearly you type dickies too much  hope your fet comes around soon xx

Fluttershy - so great that you have been matched and are on your way, sending you the best of luck xx

Kez - thanks for the advice on the zinc tablets, I will be raiding H&B! Xx

Politta - glad you're feeling stronger, it is just poo. I reckon because of Christmas we may end up cycling together  xxx

Fay - I'm there at half 12 on Monday, I'll be the one trying to ignore my DH sneeking out excess biscuits  sorry that you are feeling so uncomfortable, I felt like a waddling per machine after only a few days, so I feel your pain!! Only a little while longer xxx so sorry to hear about your friend by the way xxx

Cortney - a bit pants that you haven't heard back. Perhaps your recipient is taking her time to be certain or they are just super busy. I'm not saying you have, but I was turned down repeatedly, which felt like a bit of a kick in the teeth. I put it down to not having had any children before. I'm sure that your match will arrive before you know it but the good thing is that you will cycle after 3 months regardless  xxxx

Bethan - fab to see you back!!!

Wales - glad you are feeling fabulous. I don't share anything current on social media re IVF but I do share general 'awareness' stuff xxx

Jaja - great news about your house sale!! Good luck with fet xxxx

Bevvy - what absolute rudeness from your clinic. I really hope they come up with a good apology at the very least. I didn't realise about your hysterectomy hun   Xxx

Loopy hope you are well xx

I'm sure I've missed some of you so sending some love xx

Afm I am feeling a lot brighter now. I still have some flares of pain but it is much less now. Can't wait till Monday to come up with a new plan! Xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Wales - what do you mean trigger shot?
I thought it was just the oestrogen tablets then progesterone pessaries 
I'm on night duty now... Scan tomorrow afternoon! So should get a date then Eeek!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Fay2410

Sorry I haven't been on much ladies, I'm extremely busy at the moment, I'm a qualified hair extensionist so put a business page on face book and it's gone crazy!!! I'm working 15 hour days at the moment!!! 

Wales great that you have a triple kining ready for your embryos!!

Madameg - so glad your getting better each day

Cortney - hope you hear back from Debs today

Bethan - how are youn finding all the supplements, sis you buy them all I recommended? 

Leni / Jaja / kez - hope your all ok? 

Afm - bettwr get out of bed as I have my final follie scan this morning!! Xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Fay good luck with your mega follies!! X


----------



## Cortneywils

Madame, thanks I hope I hear soon as I can't wait to get going   In glad you're getting stronger by day and have Monday to look forward to, I hope it goes quick for you  

Fay, thanks, I hope I hear from her to, I sent debs an email weds night but have heard from her. I hope your scan goes well , it's amazing EC is around the corner 

Jaja, Good luck for your scan  

Leni, hope nxt week comes around quick for you be nice
To know the date of FET  

Wales, Hope Thursday comes round quickly for you  

Pollita, hope your well and hope follow up appt goes well  

Hope everyone is Well


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - Spoke to Debs this morning she said she's off on hols after Tuesday so she's spending today and tomorrow tying up lose ends so I'm certain you'll hear back from her soon!!!!!

Had final follie scan today, I have 20+ good size follies, their dropping my dose again to 75iu and I've been given my trigger shot to do tomorrow for EC Monday!!!!!!!! Also got my gemstone needles ready for Tuesay - OMG!!!! They are huge!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, I hope so, wondering wether to give her a call later!!

That's brilliant about your scan!! How exciting Hun hope weekend goes quick for you


----------



## bethannora

Fay - brilliant news!

B x


----------



## Fay2410

Debs just called me!!!!! Dropping my dose to 75iu tonight, trigger at 9pm tomorrow and EC 8.30am Monday morning!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoop whoop!! xxx

Cortney - Give her a call, she must be by the phone now cos she just called me!! xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow Fay that's fantastic you must be so pleased  

I've just rang the clinic and the lady said debs been in theatre today and she will send her a reminder message and if there is any updates she'll ring me..... I pray there is


----------



## djjim22

Fay - brilliant news!!!!!!xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks DJJim - Not long left for you now hun!!! xxxx


----------



## djjim22

Not long at all - getting induced two weeks tomorrow!xx


----------



## Fay2410

Ooh exciting!!! Do you mind me asking why you are being induced hun? xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - so excited for you! x

Cortney - really hope you hear back. How long have you been waiting since? I've only been waiting a week & it already seems like forever!

Djjjim - how exciting! Good luck x

B x


----------



## bevvy82

Hello ladies! Happy friday!

Fay - Fab news. how exciting!!!!!!! so so pleased for you 

Hope everyone else is well 

AFM - well i phoned the clinic today to see whats going on and they told me a match had been found and they will call me on monday to let me know whether the recipient has accepted me...well i got a phonecall about 15 mins ago to tell me that the lady has said yes and wants to go ahead straight away so they are just working out the synchronisation of our cycles so we can get started!! im so excited....shows that a complaint to the right person goes a long way! 

xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

It's killing me this waiting lol!!

Bethan, my nurse told me last Friday that she gave me profile out to a few people to think about over the weekend and to call her weds for an update if I haven't heard from her, so I rang her weds and was told they'll leave her a msg to ring me and haven't heard from her yet so I rang today and the said they'll leave her a msg to get back to me.... A week is def forever lol!

Djjjim, all the best on your arrival  

Bevvy, that's wonderful news I bet your glad you complained now... So happy for you


----------



## Wales81

Bevvy - Wonderful news on your match! Glad it's all sorted for you. 

Fay - Excellent news on your follies! Good luck for EC Monday.

Jaja - They give you the trigger shot to trick your body into thinking you've ovulated so it's receptive to a pregnancy (I didn't know this either).

xxx.


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies, just heard back from the clinic and they said that they have someone interested and they will let the clinic know by tues and they will ring me tues to let me know and if they want me then arrange for me to come in for treatment planning


----------



## djjim22

Thanks Bethan and Cortney!

Bevvy - great news on the match! Won't be long until you are starting!

Fay - I asked about being induced as I work on a neonatal intensive care unit and I'm petrified about going to far over my dates and everything that can go wrong! Obviously where I work we see the sickest babies and we are a regional unit so basically get the sickest ones in the region so totally the tip of the iceberg. But this means my perception of a having healthy baby is completely skewed and until I have that baby in my arms I will be worried about something going wrong. So luckily I have a good obstetrician who could see where my fears were coming from and said he would be happy to induce me anytime from 38 weeks. I might not have explained all of that very well but ultimately the decision has come after a lot of thought, weighing up pros and cons and a long discussion with the consultant yesterday. The worrying never ends from getting on the IVF rollercoaster even after being lucky enough to get that BFP.xx


----------



## kez26

Hi Ladies, I hope you are all doing well and feeling good  

Just a quick from me, just wanted to update you guys. I got an email from the clinic today (3weeks after receiving it) with a scanned copy of a letter telling me I am not eligible for egg sharing as my dad and brother are dyslexic    absolutely gutted as I can't afford to fund it myself   didn't think for a minute that dyslexia would have such a major effect. I spoke to mum after I found out, who told me that neither of them have been diagnosed with it so I didn't even need to tell them (I thought they had been obviously) I have replied to their email to find out if that makes a difference but now they know I'm guessing it won;t make a difference    

Sorry for lack of personals, just in a really s*** mood sorry  xxx

I will keep having a look at the thread to see how you ladies are getting on though... GOOD LUCK    xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Kez, that's totally unfair.... Can't you try another clinic?


----------



## djjim22

Kez - as Cortney says that seems very unfair. I would try ringing another clinic. I don't think I was even asked about dyslexia on the health questionnaire.xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Kez, I too wasn't questioned on my health questionnaire about dyslexia, I would go with another clinic


----------



## pollita

Kez, I am shocked and so hurt for you. I too wasn't asked anything like that. They asked me about birth defects or serious illnesses. Don't lose hope, if your clinic stands by their decision definitely try somewhere else x


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks for all the support my lovelies  

Kez - I am shocked about this and so disappointed for you. I would never have thought that Dyslexia in the family would stop you from being eligible!!! Although as Dyslexia is classed as a genetically inheritable, I can see why the clinic said no - they are so strict its unreal. If there is no actually confirmed diagnosis, maybe explain that to Bourn or defo try another clinic and dont mention it. Dont give up, there are lots of clinics out there that do egg sharing xxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Kez - I am so sorry hunny! I second what the other ladies day and maybe try another clinic if possible. I know you said you couldn't afford your own cycle but I contacted a clinic in Prague and Istanbul and our own cycle would cost just over 2000 with hotel, flights and treatment. Also check with your local NHS as NHS Wales only recently changed their criteria of eligibility for one partner already having another child  

Bevvy - any news on a match or another clinic Hun? 

Bethan - how you doing my valley butty? 

Cortney - Did debs get back to you? Waiting to be matched is definitely the most frustrating part of this process

Sorry if I've missed anyone

Afm - I'm now off work until Tuesday 😊 Just done last menopur a measly 75iu but my clinic said I'm at rush of OHSS so I'm not complaining! Has anyone done their own gestone injections? I'm not needle phobic at all but those bad boys scare me!!!! Xxx

Djjim - makes sense to me whip u would to be induced Hun, I totally agree it is the best option for you. I went at 36 weeks with my DS and he weighed 8.5 1/2!!!

Pollita - how are you Hun? When I was at the clinic this morning they said they have quite a few recipients waiting for donors again so hopefully you'll be cycling again before you know it

Wales - all being well with my fertilisation and embryo quality/quantity you and I will be 2/3 days away from OTD together. This time i'm not testing until 9dp 5dt if I manage to get any embryos and to blast

Madameg - I know you've already told me Hun, sorry to ask again but when is your follow up appointment?


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- yeah I called the clinic today and a match has magically appeared. They were gonna call me back on Monday to tell if the lady wants to go ahead but they called me about half hour later to say they want to go ahead and get started straight away. What are the gestone injections...is that that oily stuff?? Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - best news ever! So happy for you!!!!! Whoop hoooo! **** **** **** **** - just for you 
Because I bled before OTD last time I've been advised to have gestone injections instead as there's a chance my body wasn't absorbing enough progesterone through the pessaries and could have caused my embryos to fail to implant.....xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, yep I heard from debs earlier and she said that someone's definitely interested in my profile and that they will let her know by tues and that she will ring me by tues evening and if they want me they'll get me in for treatment planning. I wonder who I'll see if debs away for 2 weeks if they want me in soon   I really want to start this cycle  

That's brilliant if they can help your body absorb the progesterone.... This cycle seems so positive for you


----------



## Fay2410

Cortney - that's exactly what my recipient said to debs, just needed a few more days and she said yes in the end. It is a hard decision for a recipient to make - I'm sure she will say yes and Debs is amazing!! You'll probably see Yvonne xxx


----------



## pollita

Ouch, those injections don't sound too pleasant but I'm sure you'll do great! Do you still have to take them up to 12 weeks??

And great news about all the recipients! I'm hoping my pregnancy (even if it didn't end well) may work in my favour. If I have to wait 2 AFs then I won't be starting until after Christmas now anyway.

Bevvy, FANTASTIC news about a match!!!! 

Djjim, how exciting that he or she will be here in less than 3 weeks! I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see what you have in there  

Hello to everyone else - my dog is trying to climb onto my lap so I think he's fed up of me not playing with him  xx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - yaay! Super happy for you x

Fay - you have done amazingly well - roll on Monday x

Cortney - really, really hope she says yes  x

Djjjim - totally understand - like you say, you have made an informed choice as you have so much knowledge. Good luck lovely x

Pollita - hope you're OK lovely x

Kez - I am so, so sorry. It does sound odd - I definitely wasn't asked re dyslexia. Hope you can find another clinic. I'm sure your journey isn't over xxx

B x


----------



## kez26

Hey ladies,

thanks for being soo lovely   Has anyone had any experience with egg sharing with CARE? My closest one is in Northampton so just done a self referral online. 

Pollita - how are you doing? Do you have a follow up app booked yet?

Fay - Hows all the injections goin? hope you're not feeling too heavy still

Cortney - thats good news, fingers crossed you will be starting really soon 

Bevvy - thats awesome news, congrats 

Sorry for everyone I've missed, I hope you are all well and getting on well with your journey    

xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi everyone
Had my tracking scan today and lining is 8mm.... So they've booked me in for FET Monday 12th October - day before my hubby's birthday!

Wales- I've not been told to have a trigger... I thought that was only for fresh cycles. Bizarre I must ask my clinic. Suppose they all do it differently.

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Jaja - congratulations hunny! You should be 2 days behind my ET xxx


----------



## Karmas

Hey ladies, 

Bevvy - Congrats on the match hun! So pleased for you

Fay - Monday will come so quickly wishing you all the luck in the world


It seems like we are all well on our way to cycles and transfers so good luck and congratulations to you all 


Afm - we went to our counseling appointment everything went really well and we are booked in to see Louise on the 7th!! Just a week after the counseling session
Anyone know whats going to happen at that appointment, we have already been matched although I dont remember filling out the genetic questionnaire but Louise says we did with Dr Rina at the start but we must have for a match right? Officially its our first appointment with Louise so I have no clue what will happen.

What am I supposed to be doing right now apart from taking my vits that make me gag every time I swallow them apart from a good diet and exercise what else can I take/do to boost my eggs ready. Im assuming because we are seeing Louise on the 7th that we might get started on my next cycle which would be Nov so only have a little time left to make sure they are in tip top condition. Im still pinching my self that its even happening after nearly 8 yrs! 

Currently taking (any help with extras would be great as well as doses) 
300mg omega 3
30mg Q10
100mg Vit C
15mg zinc (its part of the vit C)
As well as pregnacare which has 

D - 15ug
E - 4mg
C - 90mg
B1 - 8mg
B2 - 5mg
B3 - 20mg
B6 - 10mg
Folic Acid - 400 ug
B12 - 20ug
Biotin - 150ug
Pantothenic Acid - 6mg
Magnesium - 60mg
Iron - 14mg
Zinc - 15mg
Copper - 1000ug
Selenium 50ug
Iodine 140ug

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies sorry I've not been on here replying it's been manic my end lol.

Kez I would Defo go to another clinic, I wasn't asked about that, but I don't have it in my family but I wasn't aware it's hereditary ? Xx

Bevvy so glad you've been matched !!! Xxx

I have my fingers and toes crossed for you Courtney    xx

Huge hello to everyone I have missed. Xxx

And I'm still awaiting my care plan..  is it just me or does this whole thing just seem like a huge waiting game ? I had to wait for an appointment, then I had to wait for my blood results, then wait for my consultant to get back off holiday, then wait to be signed off, then wait for my OH blood results, then wait to be matched, now I'm waiting for my frigging care plan lol. I'm going mad with all the waiting. I'm on at the mo so am I right in thinking that my treatment won't now start till my next period ? I'm unsure what happens now :/ xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Karmas, glad your counselling session went well, my clinic hasn't mentioned to me about having one.... how exciting.... is the 7th appointment for your treatment planning?

I'm still learning about all the things to help improve ivf.... Fay put a list of supplements on here a few weeks ago here's the list


Coenzyme Q10 - 2 x 35mg per day - Promotes blood flow in ovaries to increase egg quality and can prevent miscarriage
L-Arginine - 1 x 500mg per day - Helps with implantation
Royal Jelly - 3 x 500mg per day - Improves egg quality
Bee Propolis - 1 x 500mg per day - Acts as a natural antibiotic.  Evidence suggests this can increase chance of pregnancy by 20-60%
Resveratrol - 1 x 50mg per day - Fish oil based to calm the lining of the womb, also good to treat endometriosis
Alpha Lipoic - Helps with embryo cell division and healthy progression
Pycnogenol - Helps with NK cells and implantation

Fluttershy, I know we spoke on the other thread, I think treatment will start on your next AF.......although I could be wrong as I am a newbie to all this lol! It's a nightmare that they haven't given you any indication when treatment planning will be....I know what you mean I hate ringing my clinic but you have the right to know what's going on.
I definitely agree it must be so hard for the recipient having to use a donor.....journey must be harder for them.

Pollita, I forgot to ask did you manage to talk to your mum?

Fay.....2 sleeps until EC.......eeeekkkk!! Whoop whoop!

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all glad to see everyone is getting on so well with their treatment
I'm taking a backseat from the forums for a bit as tbf not much is going on my end anyway will let you all know how my scan goes and will still be keeping up with this thread as you have all helped me so much already 
I wish you all well with your journeys xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hiya,

Loopy it'll come round soon enough hun, see you back here soon 

Leni I have no idea how long you'll have to wait, did they not give you any idea? If it's after Christmas I'll be joining you for a new year very sticky bfp 

Fay sounds like everything is going fab for you, definitely cram your face with chicken tomo to keep the ohss away. I'm there at half twelve on Monday so I think I'll just miss you x

Kez that is thoroughly rubbish. I don't remember being asked about that. Definitely try other clinics - my only experience of care is DH's first SA, which was quick and professional X

Bevvy wooohoooooo!! So chuffed for you 

Cortney yaaaaaayy for you too!! Fingers crossed xxxxx

Pollita I'm sure it will work in your favour - I'm really hoping my short lived bfp helps too xx

Fluttershy do you have any idea if you are doing short or long protocol? SP is usually if you have high amh. If you're doing LP you normally start DR on day 21, so only two and a bit weeks away! X

Jaja woop not long!

Wales very exciting that ET is almost here for you X

Karmas I need to load up on all the vits too, I just took pregnacare last time. Generally just eat well and don't go mad on exercising is the normal advice I think, plus cut down or out caffeine xx

Afm the pain has returned with a vengeance tonight, I wonder if I will actually ovulate this month and if that's making it worse?


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi Madame g I have no idea if I'm short or long. I'm literally in the dark. I've asked but they haven't replied to my email. And I hate keep ringing them. They told me to ring them on the 1st day of my period which I did but that was it lol xxx

Hi loopy loo it will fly by and you'll soon be in our position hun  xxx


----------



## MadameG

Fluttershy do you know what your AMH was? Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi Madame g it is 48. Xxx


----------



## MadameG

That's a pretty strong level so they might not DR you and put you on short protocol - either way you still have plenty of time to get stated in the next few weeks  xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

I hope it means short protocol lol. But that is my impatience creeping in, but as my dad use to say. ' Rome wasn't built in a day.' 
So I'm going to focus on getting my doggies trained while I'm waiting lol. They are Chihuahuas and nice and friendly to humans, but a sniff of another dog and they turn into some demonic evil little buggers. And bark at any other dog. Apart from female dogs my male one Rocky loves the females. He's a bit of a smoothie, he also adores our female cat, much to her dismay lol. Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fluttershy, I too have high amh, so I think my clinic might put me on a short protocol, I guess we'll find out at treatment planning, in a way it'll be better for us as we're impatient lol! Sounds like you've got your handful with your chihuahuas, I'd love to have one but my landlord won't allowed pets   let's hope we both get dates for treatment planning soon  

Fay, one more sleep, are you getting excited  

Pollita, hope your well  

Madame, I hope the pain disappears   and you feel better soon, are you bothering to use opks, I'm not sure Wether still or not as I was using them when using cryos for home insemination.

Bevvy, have the clinic given you a date for treatment planning?

Loopy, look after yourself speak soon  

Wales, hope ET goes well for you  

Bethan, hope your well  

Jaja, FET a week tomorrow it's coming round quick eeekkkk!!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope everyone is havinga great weekend


----------



## MadameG

Cortney I have a clear blue fertility monitor still from when we briefly tried naturally but my body makes it pretty obvious when I'm ovulating with tons of ewcm  other than it being a predictor of when AF is due to arrive, it's probably not too important to track now that you are starting IVF  xx


----------



## pollita

Hope everyone's ok. I've had a pretty rough weekend so kept a low profile. Dreading my appointment (well, my scan) on Tuesday now as nothing's happened to I know I'll have to go to the epu now. 

I also finally told my mum what's been going on as many of you know my attempts to date have been in secret, and sadly it went just as badly as I expected. I know my mum pretty well after 30 years and what was said was very hurtful and unsupportive. I'm now wishing I'd not said anything. 

Will catch up with you all soon. Have fun at the clinic tomorrow Crgw ladies


----------



## Fay2410

Fluttershy - my AMH is 40.1 and they out me on long protocol for both cycles although on my first Coke my and was 31.8 and actually went up over a period of 6 months!! 

Pollita - I'm so sorry you didn't get the response you wished from your mum, maybe give her a day r two to absorb it all and I'm sure she'll come around in the end. Make sure your taking yourself. 

MadameG - I will probably be leaving just before you arrive tomorrow and last time after EC DH went upstairs to get meds while I was in recovery. 

Bethan - thanks for your text this morning Hun  

Bevvy - won't be long until your starting again!!!!

Cortney - hope you get your match sorts this week, I have a feeling you will

Loopy - I totally understand, I was the same after my bfn and had a while to wait for start. Hope things move a little quicker for you 

Wales - 4 sleeps to ET!!!!! God you've really been through so much to get this far bless you  

Jaja - not long until ET!!!!

Leni - hope your ok 

Kez - any luck on finding another clinic? 

Karmas - at treatment planking at my clinic it took about and hour to an hour and a half. DH and I had a mountain of paperwork to sign and slideshow presentation of the ivf process / procedure. They gave us our drugs to start, provisional start dates and EC dates so all very exciting!!

Djjim - hope your ok and resting up! Not long to go until your beautiful bundle of joy arrives!!!

Afm - for some reason I am geeling very deflated today, no excitement in me at all, I am feeling very negative and thinking omits going to all go wrong 😥...I'm sure I will feel better in the morning xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, sorry to hear it didn't go well with your mum   I really hope once it's sunk in she'll be there to support you  . It was very brave of you to tell her, I hope she can be there for your next attempt  
I hope your scan goes well tues  

Fay, will be thinking of you tomorrow.....good luck  . Try and feel positive  and will pray for a sticky bfp


----------



## pollita

Thanks ladies, I hope so too!

Fay, best of luck for ec tomorrow! Can't wait to hear how many eggs they get


----------



## bethannora

Fay - good luck for tomorrow lovely. You are amazing & should be very proud x

Pollita - so sorry it didn't go well. I do hope she will come around. Big hugs x

Sorry just a quick one from me - my battery is on 3%! Good luck to everyone else with appts tomorrow. Hope you've all had a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Harper14

Fay good luck for tomorrow I'm rooting for you!! It's normal to feel deflated it's such an emotional roller coaster go and get an early night Xxx


----------



## Wales81

Good luck for tomorrow Fay, can't wait to hear how it goes. I second what Bethan has said, you've supported so many ladies on this forum and should be very proud of how you've dealt with everything. Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## Fairlie0dd

Hi Ladies,

Haven't posted on here for a while but it's so comforting reading through all of your journeys. We had a BFN a week ago after a really positive round of  IVF. Managed to get 14 eggs (7 donated) and 3 fertilized. Took our wee Blastocyst to day 5 and left clinic on top of the world. 4 days later I started to bleed and this continued until outcome appointment. Feeling really crushed and deflated about it all. What do you all do to keep your spirits up? Clinic have a Christmas cleanse so looks like Jan before we can go again as I need to be synced with a new recipient now. 

Patience was never a strong point!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Good luck tomorrow Fay hope it all goes well !  Xxxx

Politta I'm sorry to hear about your mum, it's hard when the people in your life that are meant to love and support you don't. I don't have a mum or a dad they both died many moons ago. So I don't have safety net, But I have a brother and he can be difficult at times. It's hard when sometimes all you need is them to support your decision. After all its your life, you're an adult. How you choose to live it is your choice and responsibility. But I know it doesn't make it any easier when there's that added pressure from loved ones. Keep your chin up my lovely, what you're doing is what's best and what's right for you. Don't feel ashamed or embarrassed about any decision you make. No one else can walk in your shoes xxxx

Wales hope everything is all good with you. Are you looking forward to ET? Xxxx

Bethanora hope you're ok too hun Xxxx

Courtney I think we are both in the same impatient boat lol. but it's not such a bad thing I think we will both be cycle buddies  I hope so cause it would be nice to go through it with someone at the same time, it's kind of comforting  xxxx

Madame g hope you are doing well too, . Xxxx

Fairlieodd I'm so sorry to hear that, itsy first time doing ivf so unfortunately I couldn't answer that question. I've no idea of how hard this struggle is for any of you ladies, and I selfishly hope it works first time for me. I've been on what seems like a rollercoaster in life that I just want this one thing to go right for me lol. Xxx

Everyone I've missed my apologies, I'm on my phone and I think I'm driving the OH crazy lol it's my birthday tomorrow and he's trying to have a convo with me about what I want to do tomorrow and I'm not really listening lol. So on that note I'm going to say goodnight and pay the poor man some attention lol. 

Night ladies xxxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Fay good luck tomorrow for EC! Al the hard work is done now so try to relax

Politta I'm sorry to hear about the way your mum reacted... Plz try to stay positive and don't let it get you down. Some people just don't understand and are so unsympathetic 

Wales not long to go til FET!

MadameG hope you feel a bit better 

One week tomorrow til my FET... I've been having acupuncture regularly but will be having it before I go to theatre and when I come back on day of transfer then regularly (usually once a week) with my acupuncturist up to test date.

Hope everyone else is well. X


----------



## MadameG

Fay you've done so well and tomorrow all your hard work will have paid off. As has been said, it is a whirlwind rollercoaster, so take a deep breath and get ready for the next exciting ride! Will be thinking of you downstairs  xx

Fluttershy have a lovely Birthday and good luck with reigning in the chihauhas  xx

Pollita sorry to hear that support has not been forthcoming   You've made amazing choices for your own life and it will be worth it in the end. Hoping that things move naturally for you xxx

Fairlie I have just had an early miscarriage and though I have found it extremely tough, I am just focussing on starting again and the future   Xxx

Jaja nearly there for you! X

Love to all I've missed - follow up at the clinic tomorrow for me.... X


----------



## rags_83

Good morning lovely ladies. I hope you are all well.  Although I haven't posted, I have been following how you are all doing. 

Just a note to wish Fay super good luck for EC today. I will be thinking of you hun 

I'm also on my way to the clinic for EC today. Everything crossed that I get enough to share 

Have a lovely day everyone

X


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks you all ladies for being so supportive, feeling much better today! Bring on EC!!!!

Rags good luck today my lovely!!! I've pm you

Madameg - hope your appointment goes well 

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Good luck Mrs Mega Follies!!!

Rags hope it goes smoothly for you too xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Good morning lovelies!

I really need to stop disappearing for a couple of days as I end missing sooooo much!

Fay- good luck today chick. I know it's hard as you still have your last attempt in your mind but stay positive! I have good feelings for you this time. Hope EC goes well for you and take it easy afterwards   X

Pollita - I'm so sorry that your mum wasn't supportive. Makes me angry when people can't just accept your decision and just be there for you. I hope she does the right thing soon. You know you always have us and we give awesome virtual hugs lol   X

Rags- good luck with your EC today. Hope you get lots of lovely eggies!! X

Fluttershy - happy birthday !!! Hope u get spoilt rotten x

MadameG - hope your follow up goes well and you can get the ball rolling for your next go x

Fairlie- so sorry for your bfn  most of us know exactly how you are feeling right now. Try and be positive as you would have done everything you can   X

Kez- any luck with care Northampton or any response from Bourn hall?? X

Cortney - hope you're well chick. What stage are you at now? X

Karmas- glad counselling went fine...one step closer for you !! X

Bethan - how are you? X

Sorry if I missed anyone, trying to catch up on my phone!

AFM- the clinic said on Friday that they would get the synchronisation dates sorted so hopefully I will get a call about that today or tomorrow. Trying to think of ways to take my appts off without telling work as I am starting my new job next Monday...typical lol. 

Oh yes, I think it's about time for one of these. There are quite a few on here that I think need it right now!


Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hey a quick one as meeting with a friend, will catch up later hope your all well! 

Good luck Fay and all those with appt today


----------



## bethannora

Rags & Fay - good luck ladies. You will both do brilliantly 

Bevvy - hope you get your plan today. Exciting!

Good luck to everyone else with appts today too

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Only quick one from me as still drugged up and in recovery. Got 19 eggs so 9 for me and 10 for recipient xxx


----------



## rags_83

Well done Fay, excellent news. 

I'm still waiting


----------



## Karmas

Oh wow i go away come back and there are loads of replies!

Courtney im not sure what number appointment we are on tbh we have had so many ups and downs and delays due to swapping clinics but we are getting there slowly
Rags, Fay - Good luck today hope its a pain free as possible as you both come home with lots of eggs 

Pollita - My mum is the same, practically useless at sympathy or understanding and constantly talks about her self even when she says she is phoning to see how i am! Just know that you have come this far due to your own drive no one elses and for everything you have been through you are doing ok x

MadamG - hope your follow up goes well 

Bevvy - thats great news looks like quite a few of us will be cycling at the same times 



To all ive missed hope your all well and those that have appts today GOOD LUCK X


----------



## Karmas

Well done Fay! thats a great amount!


----------



## fluttershy1983

That's fantastic news Fay !!!! How are you feeling ? Xxxx

rags good luck today  xxxx


Bevvy I hope you hear back soon xxxx

Jaja I bet the anticipation is driving you mad, I know I'd be going crazy. Hope you are managing to relax a bit  xxx
Thank you for the birthday wishes just sneaked on here for a bit but I will catch up later


----------



## MadameG

Great news Fay!!! Well done you xxx

Bevvy   Hope you get your dates xxxx


----------



## pollita

19 is amazing fay, well done! (I'm also extremely impressed that you have Internet access haha I usually have no service at all until I get to tesco  )

And thanks all for your messages regarding my mums reaction. She's just invited me out for breakfast so it'll be interesting. Knowing her she may just ignore it altogether. I didn't sleep much last night and just feel terrible - have cried a million tears. It sucks. Oh well. 

I'll get back to messages and all later when I'm on my laptop xx


----------



## djjim22

Madame G - Hope the follow up goes well.

Rags - Fingers crossed for lots of nice eggs for you!

Bevvy - Hope the phone call comes soon!

Fay - Well done, that is a fab amount of eggs! Hope you're feeling ok. 

Pollita - Sorry to hear about your mums response. Hopefully she will come round to the idea but as Karmas says you have come this far on your own drive and determination and I'm sure you will continue to do so! Hoping your breakfast with her goes well. Sending big hugs!


----------



## rags_83

Just back from recovery. 9 eggs collected, not a huge number but it's enough to share & the best I have had collected yet. Needless to say, I am delighted.


----------



## Fay2410

Also forgot to mention that we had to pay for icsi this time as DH sperm was good but only produced 7 million not the 15 million the like to see... Xxx


----------



## emjay02

Hello lovely ladies. I haven't been on here in a while but used to be constantly during my up-and-down egg share journey! I still check in from time to time to see how everyone is doing and keep you in my thoughts and prayers. I'm 22 weeks today and just found out we are being blessed with a little girl. Proof and a reminder that no matter how many dissappointments and difficulties come your way, miracles and happy-endings DO happen. And I pray they will for you all.

Not a day goes by that I don't have to pinch myself, how unbelievably lucky I am to have been given this chance.

Rags and Fay, well done! Wonderful news, I hope it is nothing but smooth sailing until OTD!!!

Lots of love
Mj
Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Rags - il over the moon for you hunny! Sending you lots of love xxx


----------



## kez26

Morning ladies,

I hope you are all well  quick one from me as I'm at work, but thought I would check in.

Fay - congrats on the 19, thats an awesome amount  

Pollita - Thats terrible your mum not supporting you, I hope she comes round to it soon  

Emjay - thats so nice to hear good news, congrats x 

Rags - congrats on your 9 eggs  

Bevvy - good luck with your new job, fingers crossed fr your appointments  

Bethan, Karmas, djjim, fluttershy, madameG, cortney, jaja, wales - I hope you guys are all doing well and up coming appointments etc go well xxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone  

AFM -Bourne haven't replied to my email in regards to the dyslexia situation (to be honest I've given up all hope with them and can't be bothered to chase them now) I have done a self referral for CARE Friday night, to which I should receive a response to within 3 days, however I go on holiday tomorrow so it will have to wait till I get back now. 

I probably won't have good internet while I'm away so will have a lot of catching up to do when I get back!! Good luck to everyone whos having treatment and waiting to start while I'm away     

Kez xxxx


----------



## djjim22

Rags - Well done! Hope you're feeling ok.

Emjay - 22 weeks, wow! Congrats on finding out it is a little girl. I remember you had lots of ups and downs on your journey, so happy to hear of a good ending and sure this will give the girls currently going through treatment a boost!

Kez - I'm sure there will be good news waiting for you from CARE when you return from your holidays. Have a great time!


----------



## bethannora

Rags - congratulations! rest up for the rest of the day now lady x

Fay - still so happy for you x

Wales - not long until your fet. Eeeeekkkkk! x 

Bevvy - I have everything crossed that your dates fit in with your new job - it's all go for you! x 

Emjay - a little girl, wonderful news x

Kez - have a fab holiday - hope you hear from them when you get back x

Pollita - hope brekkie with your mum goes well x

Fluttershy - happy birthday! x

Fairlie - so sorry for your bfn. Big hugs x

MadameG - good luck for your follow up. Hope you can get going again asap & they answer all your questions for you x

Jaja - not long to go until your fet now! xxx

Cortney - hope you're OK x

AFM - no news with me. Still waiting to hear if I have been matched. I haven't asked yet if they have even handed my profile out. I think one of you CRGW ladies mentioned about Debs going on holiday tomorrow, so I will wait until she is back. As I am short protocol this time, I want to give it a good while to get all my vitamins etc into my system, so hoping I can do it on my Nov af anyway, so there's no real rush.

B xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Fay a bit pants about needing ICSI but I'm sure it won't affect anything. I'm not sure we've even got a million in all our vials! Xx

Bethan Amanda said today that Debs is sorting all her matching stuff out tomorrow so fingers crossed you'll get a call  

Cortney hope it will be the same for you too hun xx

Kez you should come and join us in Wales  they have lots of recipients waiting xx

Emjay congrats on your little girl! X

Rags that's a fab number! Good luck xx

Afm the appointment went really well. I'm allowed to share again and if AF plays ball I should be looking at egg collection in the middle of January. My profile will start being sent out for matching again from tomorrow and the fact that I had a good response and implantation will work in my favour I am told  I don't need the scratch as the miscarriage will provide the same response and lasts for about six months (phew - one less ouchy procedure), going with steroids and also switching from menopur to gonal f to try and improve the placenta part of the embryo. We would have had a frosty if it had been a 3BB rather than a 3BC, hence switching to an LH only stim so as to not have extra testosterone, which can affect the embryo. I hope this hasn't affected the recipent's chances, although I won't know as she chose not to tell me. Overall, feeling positive and looking forward to starting again!


----------



## Fay2410

Girls just another quicky from me and would strongly advise all of you to take the vitamins and supplements I have as I just had a call from the clinic and al 9 of my eggs are fully mature so they've all had icsi!!! So happy!!!! Just need good fertilisation rate for tomorrow!!! Xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi everyone just come back shopping with a friend I haven't seen for 10 years... Had a lovely time  

Wow alots been happening today lots it read, sorry if I miss anyone as I'm on my phone.

Fay, wow that's amazing amount of eggs.... I hope you're feeling ok! Won't be long until ET!! Yay!!! Wow that's good I have just bought more supplements today lol! Wow !!

Fluttershy, happy birthday!! I hope we'll be cycle buddies as you said it'll be lovely to got through it with someone  

Pollita, I hope brekkie went well with your mum.... Have you told her about your scan tomorrow?  

Bethan, Debs is staying on work til late tues as she said she ring me then to tell me if my potential recipient has picked my profile and will arrange treatment planning and will be away for 2 weeks as from weds..... I hope she gets you matched soon  

Bevvy, I hope you get that call soon, very tricky with fitting treatment around work especially when it's new.... I'm to wondering what excuses to use.... Have to get my thinking cap on lol! I'm just waiting to hear from debs (my nurse) to tell me if I have a match as someone's thinking about my profile lol! Hopefully will hear tomorrow  

Kez, Enjoy your holiday and hope you hear from them soon!  

Madam, Wow madam that sounds really promising  

Emjay, wow a little girl!! How lovely  

Fairlie, I'm so sorry to hear it's a bfn  

Rags, well done on your 9 eggs  

Jaja and wales not long til FET  

Djjim, hope your well  

Karmas, I'm glad your getting there! I'm waiting on my recipient to say yes to my profile to get ball rolling!! Remind me what stage your at


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, need your expert opinion, I've just bought L-arginine and just saw its also got l-ornithine and l-lysine....do you think that's ok to take didn't realise when I bought it in shop


----------



## pollita

Great news on them all being mature, Fay! I really hope you have a great fertilisation rate overnight and an early phonetical with the good news  

Madameg, very interesting and useful information you had today! Some of it applies to me (I had one which wouldn't have frozen because it was a 4BC) so I will make a note to talk about them with Amanda tomorrow too. 

Hope everyone's doing well! It's been so busy in here today it's hard to catch up  

Breakfast went...completely unrelated. She didn't mention it at all, although she did call me when we got home (and away from her husband's ears, I have a feeling she doesn't want him to know) to ask me if I was feeling better yet.

Her premise yesterday was that it was a stupid thing for me to do, that the clinic can't possibly be bona fide if they allowed me to have treatment as a single woman, and that now the pregnancy's over I can just put it behind me and pretend it never happened. She called me later in the evening saying that it's the start of a new chapter for me, which made me think she was coming around, but she just went on to say that I can move on and just focus on losing weight and making an effort in my appearance instead (even offered to buy me a gym membership...I'm not even kidding) so that I can meet a man to do things the right way. She even suggested that if I haven't met someone or been able to have a baby by my mid forties I can just adopt instead...

I'll be honest, this reaction hurts so much more than the miscarriage itself. She's hurt me beyond belief even though I don't think that was her intention, she's just gone in completely the opposite direction. I told her that I had to go tomorrow for a scan and then to the hospital for miscarriage treatment and she burst into how she was coming with me to have a word with the clinic at what the hell they're playing at. I stopped her in her tracks, there's no way that's happening. 

Seriously, I'm 30 years old and I feel like some stupid little 15 year old girl, not a fully grown adult making her own choices. I asked her if she would support me if I tried again, and that I wanted to because I am 100% happy in my decision, and she just threw her hands in the air and said she can't stop me but she thought it was absolutely ridiculous.

Sorry, that turned into a bit of a saga. I love my mum but right now I so wish my dad was still here. He was always to much more attentive and less judgmental. He wouldn't have understood but he wouldn't have been so downright rude and condescending. 

So to those of you who are single and have supportive families, count your lucky stars. I wish I had that.


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - I am so sorry. We have had similar reactions, as we are a female couple and I suppose some people also don't think we should be having children. I absolutely agree that people's reactions is often harder to take than a BFN (my case) or miscarriage in your case. But what we must remember is that we are not being silly or selfish - single people & same sex couples can absolutely bring up children in a warm, safe & rounded environment. We don't need men in our lives to bring up a boy. We don't need men in our lives to have well rounded children. Single people won't bring up children wrongly - they will bring up children to be loved and have tremendous amounts of self belief. Much like gay people having children won't mean their children will be gay (oh I have heard it all folks). We live in a funny old world where lots of people will try to have opinions on our own lives - but they're not entitled to that, much like often their opinions aren't correct. You don't have to prove yourself to anyone. 

What matters only, is what is in your heart. Whilst it helps to have support from your loved ones, it isn't a requirement - you can absolutely do it on your own. And I can almost guarantee, that in time they will come around.  

Big love xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, sending you lots of  

I can't believe your mother.... How could she bare the thought of you not trying to have your own and prefer you to adopt in your 40's.... Christ that's offensive I think I'd be really disappointed in my mother if she said that to me  

I hoped she would me supportive and understand how much this means to you considering that you've already done one round of IVF. I don't think she likes the fact your all grown up she needs to understand you are as you've got your own place and job.

I can't believe she offered to pay for the gym.... Bloody cheek!! You'll always have us


----------



## djjim22

Pollita - Sending you lots of hugs and support! Stay strong, as the others have said you have made a perfectly sensible decision for the direction you would like your life to take. You are strong and I'm sure you will continue down that path until you get your dream. I know I am extremely lucky that my family have been supportive of my decision to bring a child into the world on my own. I had made the decision that this was what I was going to do no matter what others thought as ultimately at the end of the day I'm the one who lives my life, other people only pop in and out of it. I really hope you find the strength to continue and prove to you mum what a great mother you will be. I would've been devastated if my mum hadn't given me her full support but I still would have continued. You can do it.xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita...absolutely shocking. So little understanding. Sending loads of love xxxx

Fay and Rags I hope you're both okay and not too sore. Hoping for good news for you in the morning   Xxx

Hope everyone else is okay on this very rainy day xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies  

Fay and rags hope you get a brilliant fertilisation rate on your embies.....good luck on your call  

Pollita hope yor scan goes well


----------



## pollita

Thanks again all xx

Fay and rags, hope your calls come early this morning with great news - let us know!!

Cortney, did you hear back already or are you waiting to hear from Debbie today? I have my scan with her lunchtime so I'll see how busy she is (there's a big staff meeting today from 11-3 so I know it'll be hectic anyway! Chase it up if you don't hear)

Hope everyone else is good! Really struggling on my phone - updated my iPhone software over the weekend and the autocorrects are ridicuoous!!! Apologies for any stupid errors ive made lol

Dreading today, because I've still not bled so I know it's going to be a trip to the hospital


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks pollita, she said she'll call this evening but I'm worried she might forget to ring me.... Opk was positive yesterday so I know AF is about 12 days away and it'll be lovely if the lady says yes to me and she wants to start asap as then I could start then 

I really hope a hospital trip will be avoided and your scan will be ok... I'm sure If a hospital trips needed then I'm sure they'd look after you... Sending you hugs


----------



## rags_83

Just had the call. Out of my 5 only 2 were mature. 1 has fertilised normally & they want to transfer tomorrow. To be honest I could hardly understand the chap who called so I don't know anything else other than that.

I know it's the best I have done yet but with only one left & transfer tomorrow I just feel it's over already. I'm now frantically researching advise on the chances of success after day 2 transfer.


----------



## Harper14

Rags don't feel negative the exact same happened on my last cycle and that's the one I got bfp. I had 5 eggs 3 mature but only one fertilised I was devastated to the point I nearly didn't go to transfer I thought the whole cycle was a failure. Remember it's not quantity it's quality and I think we all put so much pressure to Vegas many as possible so you have frosties but that's not the priority it's getting the bfp. My husband convinced me to continue with cycle and said that one little survivor is a strong one and she certainly is as she is giggling beside me - please keep positive!! It only takes one!!!! I'm proof of that. And day 2 is the best option the sooner they are back in the better, all culturing does is let them know which one is the strongest if you have choice but like me that choice is not there so get it back where it belongs. 

Fay wow fantastic news on the eggs hope your feeling better and have had good news this morning.

Madameg - great to see you are back and ready to go again, you are an inspiration. I was such a mess after my failed cycle so I always have so much respect to those of you that get back on it......something I wish I had the nerve to have done sooner as opposed to 6 months in a dark place.


Sorry not mentioned everyone I just briefly get on here to offer advice 

Good luck all you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Fay2410

7 out of 9 fertilised.  Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Rags definitely don't panic, that could be your beautiful sticky bfp sat right there in that Petri dish, waiting for you to take it home. It only takes one and hopefully that is THE one. Sending you lots of luck and love xxx  

Fay fab news  how are you feeling today?

Cortney fingers crossed for you xxx 

Harper Thankyou xxx I was definitely a mess straight after but I am feeling much braver now. I still have my wobbly moments but I just want to be pregnant again and I have no choice but to go through IVF to get it.

Pollita thinking of you.... Xx


----------



## Karmas

Courtney we have had our scans, bloods (about 30 times no joke) our counseling and have been matched but this is the first time we will see the egg share coordinator (tomorrow) Our treatment has been all over the place but not due to coventry due to Birmingham womens, they were the worst in our experience.
So I guess we are waiting for treatment planning or at least some information about whats going to happen next as to be honest I feel a bit lost we have been waiting so long my first appt with the consultant at Coventry was back in Feb so its taken us 8 months just to get to this stage a little ironic really as its taken 8 yrs for us to get to this point - (random fact asian culture believe 8 is a very lucky number) so im just in limbo at the moment wondering around lost.

Hopefully you will be matched soon enough x


Polita your mothers reaction is outrageous. There is absolutely nothing wrong with being a single parent, its hard to do this with out the support of your family but maybe you should just make her aware you WILL do this with or with out her support it would just be nice if she could give it to you but if not you have all of us here standing by your side feel free to send me a PM if you ever need to chat I think my mum and yours make a great pair!


Fay - Thats great news well done hun! 

Rags - it only takes one hun hang on in there x

Madam G - Well done on the appt front hope you get matched real soon 


Sorry if ive missed a few its been manic here for the last few days, i'm really fretting about tomorrow which is unusual for me i just dont know whats going to happen and that panics me a little due to my needle phobia because if they want to do bloods im not going to have any emla cream with me so wont be able to do it and im also fretting about dates over xmas and if the clinic is open when we need it to be or if they are going to delay me because of xmas. AF is due on the 12th but its going to be a few days late I know it wondering if they will start on the nov cycle :/


----------



## Fay2410

Sorry my posts have been short and about me, something horrific happened last night after me going to see another parent over my son getting bullied by a boy 5 years older than him and I ended up getting attacked by a 15 year old boy. The one who is bullying my son. I was kicked and punched to the floor and have a black eye and split lip to go back to work with tomorrow! Ive have spent the day in bed crying. I'm not hurt from my injuries, just very upset about it all. The police have taken pictures and I'm praying charges. Poor da couldn't even go to school today because he was too scared. My IVF is never going to woke at this rate, feel like an emotional mess.

Rags - Harper's storey really is an inspiration - your embie is the special one 

I'll catch up with you all properly when I'm awake as going back to sleep now xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Pollita - im so sorry that your mum was like that...thats awful that she cant just be supportive of you  I was a single mum for 2 years before i met my current partner and yes its twice as much hard work but you also get twice as much love in return! 

Rags - Like everyone says - only takes one little embie to make a baby so stay positive!

Fay - Well done on getting so many fertilised. hopefully youll have lots of nice strong embies to choose from  OMG i just saw you post. I hope you are ok honey....nasty little scumbag, i hope that you get results from pressing charges. Says a alot about his parents if he thinks he can behave like that.  

Cortney - keeping my fingers crossed for you that you can get started soon!!

AFM - Well i got a call from the clinic today confirming my recipient wants to get started asap so i am going to be starting my DR on Friday!!!! yes this Friday...talk about things moving quickly!! lol (but it what i wanted). The nurse said DR starts friday then baseline on the 21st and be looking and EC the first week of November...Im actually still in shock that we are starting so soon eeek! only problem is this new job now and trying to figure out what to say to them about these appointments...this is going to be a problem i think! 

xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies,

Fay, that's brilliant what strong embies you have.... I'm sorry you've had to go through that   what a waste of space of a family, the mother ought to be ashamed of herself to have a disgraceful son like that,. I really hope the police do something. Lots of rest  

Karmas, wow that's amazing .... the waiting is always the hardest- I'm waiting on a call from the clinic.....phone ring lol! I really hope they contact you soon as you've certainly jumped through hoops to get this far.  

Bevvy, that's fantastic! Yay!! It's certainly going quick for you  

Rags, dont stress hun it's like the others said it only takes one strong embie  

Bethan, have you heard from the clinic?

Pollita, I really hope your scan went OK   

Madamg, hope it's not long until your cycling again


----------



## bethannora

Fay - I know we have text, but amazing news about your 7 embabies. I am so sorry this has happened to you at such an important time. Big huge hugs x

Rage - it only takes one. Exciting day for you tomorrow lovely x

Bevvy - woohoo! Fantastic news  So happy for you x

Cortney - did you hear from Debs? I haven't so guessing I will wait until she's back now x

Karmas - good luck for tomorrow. Really hope you get your dates x

Pollita - how did it today lady? Hope you're ok x

Wales - not long! I have everything crossed for your fet x

Madameg - so happy you can cycle again 

No news with me still - the egg share coordinator is now on annual leave for 2 weeks, so will start asking questions and bugging her when she's back! Looks like it will probably be my Nov cycle now, but it works out better for me with dates etc so that's good!

B xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, no haven't heard from her yet   I know she said to me she'll be at the clinic late tues,... I'm a bit gutted as I don't think I'll be cycling this side of Christmas as AF will be due the 20th week of nov then I'm away 2nd dec


----------



## bevvy82

Hope you guys hear from your coordinator. Its not nice when the clinic doesn't get in touch when they are supposed to. Dont think they realise the stress we put ourselves under and how frustrating this waiting game is xx


----------



## pollita

I had my appointment with debs today and the clinic was packed, plus she's the only one in so was doing all the appontments. There may still be time, she may be there quite late - fingers crossed. 

Fay, oh my god. I'm so angry for you - I hope you're ok love. That horrible kid needs punishment, I hope he gets it. Great news on the embryos though, very pleased for you x

Rags, one is all you need! Good Luck for transfer 

Bethan, don't quote me on it but I am almost sure I saw Emma (the original coordinator!) back today from her mat leave. Haven't seen her for ages!

Hello everyone else! My phone is about to die so will do more personals later x

My appointment went ok thanks. Scan showed no change (obviously, they don't just evaporate!) so debs had to do a referral to my local hospital for me. I'm going there in the morning. 

As for my mum, she came over when i got back from clinic and we had a better chat without me crying and it went better. I told her how hurt I'd been by her reaction, she said that she was just completely shocked as it was the last thing she expected me to tell her which is fair enough. I think it's as close to an apology as I'll get. She tutted and sighed about how I'm not thinking this baby thing through properly, that she knows how much I want a family but I'm not considering the expense or how much hard work it'll be and I told her I am and that its been something I've considered for years, not just a sudden choice. I don't think she agrees but it was a better response than Sunday and yesterday. 

Still not convinced I made the right choice in telling her, in some ways I'm glad it's out in the open and it's not a worry about how I'll have to tell her in pregnant, but I kind of preferred dealing with it all myself rather than having to answer to another person and explain/justify myself. She questioned the clinics ethics, how they made sure I was going to make a fit parent or whether they will just take anyone who pays. 

We are getting there.


----------



## bevvy82

Pollita - Maybe its one of the 'different generation' things. Or was she a single mum to you growing up? if so, maybe she found it a struggle and doesnt want you going through the same thing. Could possibly be the shock of you not telling her about it. Hopefully you are on the right track with her now. Maybe if you go through the process with her, she might understand it better and realise that its not a bad thing. I still cant believe that she is so negative about it. If it was my daughter, i would support her choices no matter what.

Theres such a stigma attached to 'single mums' which is a shame. It is hard work but if youve got a good support network around you, youll be just fine 

xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, that's good you and your mum had another chat, although she may take a while to come round she might start coming round to support you I really hope she does as bevvy said of it was my daughter I'd support her decision all the way. At least she knows now I guess time will tell. I hope your hospital appt goes well tomorrow.

That would be amazing if the original egg coordinator is back... I'm wondering if that's why debs haven't rang as Emma's Back.

Bethan, I'm wondering wether to ring the clinic tomorrow as I don't think I could wait 2 weeks.... Would this be a waste of time.


----------



## pollita

It's worth a ring just to ask if there is an update. The worst they can say is no! 

As for my mum, to be honest I'm not even sure now if it's the single mum thing or what (although I'm sure that's a part). She's just worried and wants the best for me which I understand but she said all the same to my sister just after she got married and said she wanted babies straight away. I wish I could see into her mind. She was in her late thirties when she started to have children and she keeps saying that I have plenty of time. But regardless of time, I know what I want. My dad died when I was in my twenties and I wish so, so much that I had had another 10 or 15 years with him. He has left this huge gap in my life and my mum has been sick with cancer and I don't know how many years I have left with her. I don't want to do that to my children - I want as much time as I can with them. I want them to know one of their grandparents at least because it kills me that they won't know my dad. 

Sorry, another one of my essays


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fay i am so sorry to hear what happened to you I really hope the police charge him that is an absolute disgrace 
Hope everyone is doing well glad to see your all moving on with treatment 
Karma I am at bwh what trouble did you have with them? Xx


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - it's definitely worth a shot. Let me know what they say x

Pollita - I know how you feel. I lost my dad 5 years ago and big things like this always make me miss him so much more. I hate that he won't meet any children I have, but I will make sure they know all about him. Big hugs x

B xxx


----------



## Karmas

Oh Fay im so sorry to hear that how awful for you, but the good this i spose is there is no stress on the embies as they are safe and sound in the incubator I know thats not much comfort but its something


Loopy I had nothing but trouble there for a start I had 3 operations before they even considered me going for IVF, I only got appointments every 5/6 months even though we are basically paying for our treatment at the cost of £1000+ I was treated like rubbish being told I was too old to be matched with anyone and it would end up taking months. I think most of it is in my blog (in my sig) and its also on the other egg share thread just search my posts, its been a long hard road for us


----------



## MadameG

Fay that is horrific. I'm glad you are pressing charges and that you have 'only' come away with nasty cuts and bruises. As Karma says, at least your lovely embies are safe and they will be there ready for you come Saturday (?). Rest up well hun - your embies will still stick if they are meant to be - have faith girl    Xxx

Bevvy how exciting! Zero to a hundred in days! Wishing you all the best xxx

Cortney deffo worth calling. If it's Jan then you'll be cycling with meeee xx

Loopy hope you're doing okay chicken x 

Pollita glad that things were ever so slightly better today with your mum. I wonder if she finds it hard to accept that you are an adult and no longer have to ask her 'permission' to make choices in your life, especially if you are the last 'child' left unmarried in her eyes...either way I hope she bucks her ideas up and gives you the support you deserve. Sounds like it will be a hard slog for her to change though. Your Dad will still be watching you  

Karma wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow. Just breathe through it all and you'll be fine. Can you ask to lie down for any bloods? Has helped me in the past when I got a bit needle phobic. If not, could you pick up some cream from a pharmacy on the way? If it gets tough then just remember that you are FINALLY STARTING IVF and dance a little jog of joy in your mind  xxxxx

Afm I am willing my ovaries to settle the f down as they are still ouchy and I think the left one is pressing on some nerves as I am having odd sensations. Bring on December  xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, I'm sorry for your loss   You can tell your future child/ren what a wonderful man he was and show them lots of pics.

It must of been tough losing him and seeing your mum go through cancer... My mum had a throat cancer scare a few years ago.... It terrified me and when she got the all clear... Gosh I was so relieved I'm angry with her though as the doctor put her on a program to stop smoking before her throat op and she did for 2 months and she went back to smoking but didn't tell us she did it behind our backs as it was obvious and when she went to her operation she lied to the surgeon saying she stopped smoking...liar!

Will think of you tomorrow. What time you got to be there?

Karmas, hope your appt goes well tomorrow  

Madameg, I hope your ovaries settle down soon.... It'll be lovely to be cycle buddies.. Guess I was to optimistic in thinking id start this side of Xmas. 

AFM, I'm thinking maybe the lady said no to my profile hence no phone call! I would of thought I would of heard today if she said yes..... Although like pollita said she was very busy, maybe someone else will deal with it while she's away....as someone will have to take over while she's away surely they'd have no egg coordinator. I will ring them tomorrow morning... I'll be at work so will have to hide somewhere to phone them.


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies 

I spoke to The clinic today and unfortunately no match grrrr! She asked me when my bloods came back, so will it be 12 weeks when my bloods came back that they'll cycle me? 

Bethan, I spoke to Anna as debs shown her how to work the. Egg sharing database!! I guess we'll be starting jan 

Madam, looks like we might be jan cycle buddies!

Pollita, hope your hospital appt goes well!

Fay, hope your ok Hun, hope your embies doing well!

Rags, hope ET goes well 

Sorry for lack of personales as at work hope your all well


----------



## Karmas

Hey ladies are there any questions I should be asking Louise when we go today? Seeing her at 12:30 :/


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you for all your support ladies, I'm feeling a little better today and also back to work - really don't want to be here!!  

Called the clinic for an update this morning, out of the 7 fertilised 6 are growing perfectly and as they should be but has slight fragmentation so looks like we've lost one.. Started Clexane, gestone and prednisolone so hopefully these extras will give me my BFP!!  

Booked in for 11am Saturday for transfer - hope the rest of the week goes quick!!!

xxx


----------



## rags_83

Hi ladies,

I'm just on the way back from clinic. I'm officially PUPO  

Embie was a perfect 4 cell grade 1.  

Now the long wait to OTD 19.10.15  

Will do personals when I am home

x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hello ladies, sorry I've not replied much. I've been a wee bit busy.

Fay I'm so sorry you had to endure that type of abuse, it is utterly disgusting for anyone to behave in that way, even more so a child/teen. He's parent/s seriously can't be proud of that behaviour. I know it's of no comfort, but bullies sometimes have serious issues at home themselves, that they tend to unleash their anger and frustration on someone that they see as having a better lifestyle than themselves. I hope the police charge him as he needs to learn the lesson that his behaviour is not acceptable at all. I hope you rest up and try to rest as much as possible ready for your little embies to nestle in  xxx

Courtney I'm sorry you weren't matched hun, it's a horrible waiting game. I'm still awaiting my treatment plan. Although I've managed to chill out about it a bit more now. The OH put my mind at ease about it all, and he is right there's no point in me worrying or stressing over something that's out of my control. What will be will be.  You will be matched, everything happens for a reason lovely  Xxxx

Karma what is your appointment for hun ? Xxx


Polita hope it goes well today Xxxx

Loopy loo hope you are well  xxx

Madame g, betanora, hope you are well too  xxx

Rags that's fantastic news !! Hope the 2ww goes quickly and smoothly for you xxx

AFM, I'm still awaiting my treatment plan but other then that I'm all good.  xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Cortney- sorry you didn't get matched. Fingers crossed another match will be found soon or that you can do the freeze half cycle

Karmas- are you having your treatment planning appt today?

Rags - congrats on being pupo. How exciting  hope transfer was fine! 

Fay- glad you still have lots of strong embies! 

AFM- gotta go to Bourn hall Tomoz for my meds and also to have the endo scratch - Fay, any advice for preparing for the scratch 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Rags - I'm so happy for you!!!!   xxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bevvy - I honestly didn't see what the fuss was all about, it basically a smear then a catheter gets inserted and scratched the dead tissue away, this is only for 20 seconds! I toll 2 x 30mg/500 paracetamol and a tramadol 1 hour before the procedure - You will be fine xxx


----------



## Karmas

Today is our first appt with Louise sitting in the waiting room now


----------



## Fay2410

Karmas - Good luck to day hun xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Karmas, good luck! 

Fay, that's brilliant.... ET will soon be hear!

Bevvy, hope endo scratch goes well!

Rags that's brilliant!

Pollita hope your well!

Sorry it's a very quick one as on bus but had to write something while I quickly read your posts 

Hope everyone's well


----------



## rags_83

Thanks for all your lovely messages over the last few days ladies. I am at home & just chilling out. I keep looking at the photo of my little embie and  it is getting nice and comfortable.

*Karmas* - good luck today hun

*pollita* - I am so sorry your Mum isn't supporting you. Personally I think making the decision to go through IVF and then Motherhood on your own makes you an incredibly strong person and your Mother should feel very proud of you.

*Harper14 *- thank you for your message, it really did help. It was lovely seeing my little embie today & I am feeling more hopeful after reading your message.

*MadameG *- any update on when you will get started again?

*bevvy82 *- Not long until you start DR, how exciting for you. Transfer was absolutely fine, I was nervous as I didn't know what to expect but once in the room I felt ok.

*bethannora* - Hopefully you will hear from the egg share coordinator as soon as she is back from holiday.

*Cortneywils *- I always hate the wait to be matched so I feel for you. I was lucky on this cycle and was matched the same day my bloods were back. I hope you get matched really soon.

*fluttershy1983* - fingers crossed you get your cycle plan soon, the wait is the worst part.

*Fay* - How are your embies doing? Any news from the police regarding the low life who attacked you? 

xx


----------



## Wales81

Hi all, 

Sorry I've not been on, I've been reading your posts but not had a chance to reply! 

Just wanted to pop on and congratulate Fay on a great fertilisation rate. Awesome news hun! 

I'm just waiting on the news from the embryologist to tell me how my little frosties are doing. I'm off work from tomorrow onwards so I'll read through and have a proper catch up with you all then. 

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## rags_83

Wales81 - I hope your little frosties are doing really well x


----------



## maskofsanity

Hi ladies,
I hope its OK to jump in here, we are at the start of the egg sharing process, I've had the initial test and i can donate , i know there's a million other things yet to be tested for, but I'm looking forward to it strangely. 
I had IVF in 2012 after 6years ttc, but it was unsuccessful. the next month I got my BFP naturally.   and i now have a beautiful little boy who is nearly 2 & half and is wanting a baby brother  
I'd love another child, boy or girl, so fingers crossed i can get pregnant this time and help someone else get pregnant too


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks Fay- you know what a wuss I am haha. Defo gonna dose up lol. 

Mask- welcome to the group hun and good luck with your cycle  if you have any questions just ask any of us  congrats on getting your bfp naturally as well!

Wales- keeping everything crossed your frosties are doing well

Rags- think the thought of all the procedures is worse than the actual procedures themselves. Only thing I found really painful was EC but defo not looking forward to the scratch but hopefully it will make a difference!

Xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Sorry Bevvy I completely missed your post !! Huge congrats for starting this Friday ! Are you excited ?  xxx

Welcome along masksofinsanity the ladies on here are fantastic, and there's a wealth of information on here  xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Fluttershy - i am really excited but also nervous! mainly because it failed on my first cycle so quite apprehensive...but what will be will be i guess! Im scared about the endo scratch tomoz as well   Hopefully youll get your treatment plan through asap so you can get started!! xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - did the clinic call? How many embryos are they thawing out? Fx it all goes well! Big day for you tomorrow 

Bevvy - you'll be fine with scratch!!

Bethan - is Emma back from maternity leave? 

Mask of sanity - welcome to the group 

Rags - how are you feeling Bing pupo? Well deserved after everything you've been through!!

Cortney - hope your ok Hun, won't be long until your matched, my profile got refused a few times 

Afm - had to come home from work at 2pm today, been feeling unwell, rundown and very tearful after the week I've had. I've only just woken up and slept all afternoon. Still feel like rubbish and to top it off my acupuncturist who I'm booked in for tomorrow at 9am has cancelled on me and she said she forgot to tell me!!!!!!!! I'll just have to try and find someone else tomorrow to do it but I'm so annoyed as I took the time off work, well just messaged work and said I'm off tomorrow, I'm really trying to destress now ready for saturday xx


----------



## MadameG

Oh Fay, so sorry you are having a rough week. I hope you manage to find someone for tomorrow - maybe book in for a massage too to help you relax? Saturday will be fab hun, are you having ultrasound guidance? How are you finding the gestone jabs?

Rags congrats!!! Enjoy the bubble and your subsequent bfp   XXXX

Welcome Mask - we are a friendly bunch 

Karma how did it go?

Cortney that is pants but it will come round soon enough. If I'm matched, then I can start in mid December, would this work out for you too? I would normally be about two weeks behind you in dates, so we would still be cycle buddies if you are short protocol. I got turned down plenty of times too like Fay xxx

Bevvy good luck tomorrow xxxx

Sorry to those I've missed xxxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
Been catching up on all your posts
Hope your all well xx

I'm starting my cyclogest pessaries but can't remember how I inserted then last time but remember a lot of mess.(think it was vaginally) Any advice welcome?

Transfer is on Monday and will be one embryo for us!
How about you Wales xx


----------



## MadameG

Fab news Jaja! I went for the other end   and found it a lot less messy as they stayed put - oh my tmi! Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies 

Jaja, brilliant news of the FET!!

Madamg, Dec would be fantastic to start. Can I ask if my bloods came back the 21st sept and I don't have a match could that mean they cycle me in dec as AF will be due that time. It'll be lovely to be cycle buddies.

Bevvy, hope the scratch goes well!! I'm sure you'll be fine 

Bethan, hope you get matched soon.

Fay, thanks Hun, I hope so.... My profile must of been turned down oh well things happen for a reason. Hope your ok Hun...., Sorry to hear your poorly. Hope you find a acupuncture/massager soon. 

Maskofsanity, welcome Hun  

Rags, hope your feeling ok... Glad ET went well

Karma, how did treatment planning go?

Pollita, hope your well.

Hope every is well xx


----------



## Wales81

Eeek! Today's the day! I'm transferring 2. Embryologist called last night to go through everything and I'm booked in for 11:30. They won't ring this morning unless there's a problem with the thaw.  

Jaja, brilliant news on your transfer! I've been alternating the pessaries as the back upsets my stomach. 

Bethan, have you found out when you'll be cycling? 

Bevvy, hope the scratch goes well. EC was really painful for me too, but it's all worth it isn't it. Take strong painkiller before you go in hun. 

Courteney,  hope you're matched soon

Fay, sorry to hear you're having such a rough time and what you've gone through with that awful boy. Its an emotional enough time as it is without having low life's like that to contend with. Glad your embies are doing well. 

Maskofsanity, welcome hun. 

Rags congrats on being Pupo! Hope you're taking it easy. 

To everyone waiting, hope your matches and treatment plans come back really soon. The worst part of this journey is waiting!! 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales good luck today Hun!!!! Xxxx


----------



## pollita

Hello all

Good luck to those pupo and about to transfer - how exciting!

Fay, hope you're feeling better. I didn't think you should have been back to work so soon, take some time out for you and your body to recover (and not be stressed!)

Cortney and madameg, just a word of warning, Crgw doesn't usually do December cycles. When I went for treatment planning last year they said about how they are closed for pretty much for the last 10-14 days of December over the holidays so if you're due any scans, ec or et during that time they won't start your cycle until the new year. 

Afm, yesterday was another pointless appointment at the hospital. I've had my options but none really work for me (the option I want I can't have for a few weeks, and the other one sounds awful, I won't go into details) so looks like I'm waiting it out naturally for another 2-3 weeks. 

To be honest I can't imagine getting pregnant very soon after all this, definitely need a break so I'm not in any rush. 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wales that's amazing!! Hope all goes well!!  

Pollita, thanks for heads up! Oh well jans is something for me to look forward to!

Sorry your hospital appt was pointless  . I don't blame you not rushing treatment as you want time to grieve. Hope your looking after your self  

MadamG, looks like we're going to be January cycle buddies!!

Bevvy, hope your ok after scratch  

Rags, hope your looking after yourself..... Congrats on being pupo!!

Just a quick one from as I'm on phone at bus stop lol!


----------



## Karmas

Rags - Congrats on being pupo hun fingers crossed for a big sticky embie!

Fay - hope your feeling a little better hun x

Bevvy - good luck today on the scratch, we are hoping to have one so let me know how it goes im such a wuss with pain too!

Wales - hope the frosties are doing well

Mask - Welcome to the madness!

Courtney - did you manage to read my experience at BWH ? Its in my signature hun if you fancy a read, hope your experience is a much more positive one x

Sorry to those ive missed the forum goes so fast if ive not posted for a bit and I cant keep up x

AFM - Well im still not sure what the appt was for I 'think' it was treatment planning although I didnt get much input from the drugs point of view (is that normal?) we were in there about an hour and half went through so much that when I came out I felt blank and couldnt remember a bloody thing she had said, which Louise said would happen so she is emailing it all to me. We spoke about blast - they would like to get to day 5 is they can but if the embies arent doing well they want a 2 day transfer. We also spoke about the scratch (£180 incase anyone else is at Cov) and spoke about the embryoscope (£390) we are 90% sure on going for the scratch and not sure about the scope as its a lot of money. Also have said if hubbies sperm doesnt defrost very well they may want a fresh sample but wont know until the day of collection (not good for us as he cant produce without intercourse) and also that they 'may' have to do icis on the day (£665) if the sperm quality from the freezer isnt thawed well or sumit like that as I said brain fried! So thats a possible total of £1300! if we want all the extras

How may of you have used the embryoscope?

The normal ivf without icis is £150 + £75 hfea fee

Asked when we could start and I told her tomorrow! Lol then she said we could collect our drugs from the pharmacy so we did that got a blue bag full of needles (not great for a needle phobic) syringes, caps, sharps box and all the medication - we will be on menopur, also got the pessaries, pills to bring on a bleed, meds for the fridge and lots of other stuffs. She went though (very briefly) the process of injecting and gave me about 20 sheets of paper work to sign for consents and information sheets on the whole process, as I said lots of info.

She then said she had to speak to the other couple about dates and would email me once she had worked them out, just after we got home we got an email asking if we were happy to start at the end of NOV! Was a little disappointed but I know they close the lab for a deep clean in Dec and we wont be able to finish our cycle by then so we are no just waiting for the other couple to confirm the start dates and waiting to hear back from Louise to confirm but if everything goes well we should have EC/ET the first week or so of Jan so would start cycling on the Nov period which is due the 20th

EEEEKKK still cant believe this is real and have to keep pinching myself that we have even got this far, feel like im holding my breath for another setback So it looks like quite a few of us will be cycling together! So thats us WAITING again lol story of my life that is









All the drugs we picked up, excused the creased sheets I dont iron them lol


----------



## maskofsanity

God so much has changed since cycled, whats the scratch and embryio scope?

thanks for the warm welcome ladies!


----------



## Wales81

Ladies, I'm officially Pupo! I've waited so bloody long to say that!  Transfer went very smoothly and I had two top grade beautiful embryos transferred.  Clinic has said to carry on as normal but I have the overwhelming urge to lie down for the rest of the day  

Xxx


----------



## Karmas

Whoo hoo congrats Wales! Hope all goes well x


----------



## pollita

Congratulations on being Pupo Wales!! I was so afraid to walk around too


----------



## bevvy82

wales - congrats on being PUPO!! 

Karmas - How exciting that youve got all your stuff (well except the needle part haha - defo get some Emla cream for injecting if you feel you need to. made it a lot easier for me last time). I have no idea what the embryoscope is my clinic have never mentioned it to me! The scratch doubles the chances of the embryo(s) sticking so i think its defo worth the money.

Fay - Have you called to see how you Embies are doing?

Pollita - Sorry to hear that you didnt get the desired outcome at your appt today. big hugs  

AFM- Scratch went ok and was over quite quickly. I took painkillers before hand and found that it was uncomfortable but defo not unbearable. I have had cramps since then which have been quite bad but thats easing off to now. Bloody clinic are doing my head in tho, said i could have the nasal spray this time then yesterday said no and i had to do the injections and today when i got there they said the doctor agreed to the nasal spray...so i am very happy that i dont have to do injections for DR. They also tried to charge me for the nasal spray until I reminded them that i was egg sharing - the pharmacy nurse was like 'oh i never checked that'. FFS!! lol. Anyways i start my DR tomorrow and they have provisionally booked me in for my baseline on 21st xxx


----------



## Karmas

Oh bevvy glad it went well!
Here are a few links to the embryoscope 
http://www.uhcw.nhs.uk/ivf/embryoscope
http://www.createhealth.org/fertility-treatments-services/techniques/embryoscope-time-lapse-imaging

Is it normal to not have a say in the DR drugs? They have told me to take Menopur but havent told me my dosage or anything like that :/ I assume that was my treatment planning appt so if I wanted the scratch it would have to be done on day 21 of my Oct cycle if we are going to start on my Nov cycle, but if I start on my Nov cycle I wont have to take the meds she has given me to induce a bleed? Oh this is all so confusing lol

/links


----------



## rags_83

*Wales81* - good luck today hun  Just seen the update. Welcome to the PUPO club, fingers crossed for us both . Did you get a pic to take home? When is OTD for you?

*pollita* - sorry you had a pointless appointment hun 

*Karmas* - WOW exciting day for you  I've never had the scratch but I have heard good things.

*maskofsanity* - Big warm welcome to you hun 

*bevvy82* - glad scratch was ok for you today. I wish I had done it to be honest.

AFM - has 2 weeks past yet?  Trying to keep myself busy to pass the time but I am going . Even though I know I have just as good a chance as anyone, I am convincing myself it's all over. I know it's crazy but I think it's just the way I cope.

xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Karmas,

I had both the scratch and the embryoscope at Coventry.
I fully recommend the scratch. 
The embryoscope is personal choice. I chose it for a number of reasons, firstly being that at day 5, my embryo's are always either at morula stage or early blast so with them not keep on taking the embryos out to check (when cultured the normal way) i figured that this would benefit my embabies. Secondly, i thought the price was really reasonable, some clinics charge double that and i wanted to optimise my chances of a BFP as much as possible (we all do).

Now, this is my first and only cycle where i had blasto's at day 5... i had 2... i had both transferred but 1 of them was cultered the standard way and 1 was cultered in the embryoscope. I got my BFP and found out at 5w5d that i was pregnant with twins. Sadly, i miscarried 1 at around 8 weeks. I will never know which one my son was. I feel that it was both of these (embryoscope amd the scratch) that made me lucky enough to not only get another BFP but to actually stay pregnant and let me be the mummy i really needed to be. I would say go for it.

As for the drugs, sadly, as egg sharers, we dont get a say, at least not at coventry. I didnt respond at all to menopur for the first 11 days of stims and we were on the verge of cancelling, but then my bloods showed an increase of my hormones and we continued to which i then ended up with 38 eggs and OHSS! 
But i asked at the time that if they did cancel and i was lucky enough to go again, could i change drugs (my 3rd cycle was also menopur to which was slow and got my least amount of eggs, its obvs that with menopur, im just a little slower to respond too) and i was told that if i wanted to change drugs, then i would have to pay for them myself as i think they opt for the cheapest drug.

They will let you know when you start bleeding what doseage to have but if you have a normal AMH/FSH level, they normally start you on 150ui.

Hope this helps
Good luck 

Hope xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hi all,

Karmas great that you have got a big bag of meds, are you doing short protocol? I expect they'll tell you how much to inject at your baseline. Our clinic includes embryoscope as standard as it has shown improved success rates. I personally think that it is a fab bit of technology as you are not repeatedly exposing the embryos to a different environment (unlike the nice stable conditions in the womb) and the quality of the embryos is determined through thousands of images instead of just 'at this moment'. I would also go for the scratch too as it has shown promise. For me, I would rather chuck everything at one cycle, rather than planning for repeats. Everyone is different though and I totally appreciate that money unfortunately is a factor in this game. I hope you get a call with some quick start dates xx

Rags stay positive hun and enjoy it    Xxx

Wales congrats!! Do whatever feels right hun, even if it is wrapping yourself up in cotton wool xxx

Pollita sorry that it wasn't a good appointment. Hoping that things start going soon and that you are muddling through as can be   I think I can start DR in December as my baseline wouldn't be until the start of January. They are the dates I was given anyway, I triple checked to make sure I wasn't imagining it! All depends on whether I actually get matched this time round and goodness knows what my body will do with AF xx

Bevvy glad that it wasn't too awful. What a headache with the drugs but at least things are finally moving now! Xx

Cortney hopefully there will be a match waiting for you on Debs' return   If not then we shall be bfp buddies  xx

Afm one of my bestest friends messaged me today to say that she is 13 weeks pregnant   so happy for her but I know this is the start of the next round of announcements amongst friends and family. I felt so guilty that she wrote that she had been agonising over how to tell me - I hate that infertility makes everything taboo   Yes the news hurt, yes I cried but I am still happy for her. It is just such a painful reminder. Bleugh, shoddy night. Just got to look forward to the next round, plus we are off on holiday 3 weeks today  xx

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madamg, that'll be lovely if we're bfp buddies. It's always horrible to think a friend is anxious on telling you something like that, lots of   if there is a  match waiting for me on debs return would they cycle me in Nov as AF will likely be more near the middle of the month and I'm away 2nd dec.... ooohh! Where you of on your holidays?

Wales, hope you enjoyed the rest of the day resting!  

Karams, I really hope they tell you soon when to start.....that's certainly a bag full of meds. I haven't yet read your journey hun but I will. I would discuss endo sractch at your next scan as I'm too thinking about having it done.

Rags, hope your looking after yourself  

Fay, not long now until et! Hope you're OK  

Bevvy, wow DR starts tomorrow how cool you got started so quickly  

Pollita,  hope your well  

Bethan, let's hope we have a match waiting for us on debs return


----------



## MadameG

Cortney we are off to Madeira, never been before and I'm so excited! When you cycle will also depend on where your match is in her cycle as you may need syncing. Either way I'm sure it won't be long - enjoy doing all the things you won't be able to once you start! Xx


----------



## Karmas

Thanks for the info Hope, we are really considering it we will likely end up doing the scratch but still a little unsure on the scope although its likely too

Madamg Im assuming the long protocol as she has told me to take the buserelin on day 2 of my nov cycle and she has my baseline provisionally booked for the 21st Dec


----------



## bethannora

Just a quick one from em as I am in work.

Wales - congratulations on being PUPO! Yaay  Good luck with the 2ww x

Bevvy - glad the scratch went well. It's all go for you now  x

Fay - good luck for transfer tomorrow. You will be PUPO and on the way to your BFP before you know it x

Cortney & MadameG - lets hope we all get matched asap so we can be cycle buddies x

Rags - hope you're OK PUPO lady x

Jaja - good luck for transfer x

Masko - welcome  x

Karmas - exciting time for you too! That's a lot of drugs & needles - definitely makes it all so much more real x

Still no update on whether or not my profile has even been sent out, let alone had a match. I am tempted to phoen for an updates but have no idea who has taken over from Debs in the next 2 weeks. Do any of the CRGW ladies know? I am so confused (doesn't take much) xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls just a quick one I've just phoned bwh and ask for help with my bloods and I told her the results and she said they were fine gosh you wouldn't believe how happy that has made me  I have my scan Monday will let you all know how that goes
Just lately tho my stomach had been very swollen and painful can't wait for scan so if there is anything wrong they will see it

I'm so happy to hear how well all your journeys are going you all come so far I will be keeping an eye out for how you all get on I have everything crossed that all you ladies get that long awaited bfp xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hey ladies hope you are all well. Loopy loo that's good news hun.  


Well I'm still awaiting my plan to be emailed over I've been told I'm on short protocol so I'm happy about that. Although I have to wait till my November cycle - end of this month, which I'm happy to finally get somewhere lol.  

Hope you all are doing great sorry just a quick one I'm rushing around at the mo xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, that be good all of 3 of us cycle buddies   Did you get my pm?  

Loopy, that's brilliant news it's nice to have something/appt to look forward to  

Bevvy, hope DR goes well for you!!  

Fluttershy, How annoying your still waiting... Good doing short protocol as it will be quicker  

Fay.... 1 more sleep woop! woop! Tomorrow you'll be pupo....yay. Hope you sleep well tonight  

Pollita. Hope your well!!  

Ladies at CRGW when you don't get matched and after 12 weeks you start treatment, if my 12 weeks up is 21st dec..... Anyone have an idea of when they'll bring me in for treatment planning. Thanks


----------



## pollita

If you're not matched in 12 weeks you'll be booked in for treatment planning whenever they can fit you in but be warned they probably won't be in any rush if there's no recipient, so probably 2-3 weeks later. I think they only book a set number of patients per week or two weeks as there's only limited appointments for scans, EC, ET etc. 

Hopefully we will all be starting in January time  I think Amanda said my profile is being sent out again this week but the recipients will be warned that I'm not ready to start immediately. She's supposed to call me today (only just remembered actually!) so I'll ask more then. 

Unlike MadameG, I only have to wait one cycle to start again, but possibly that's because I'm further from all the IVF meds than she was so they're out of my system already?? No idea!

I'm still bloomin' waiting for surgery at the hospital though - they can't fit me in for a few weeks unless it becomes an emergency so I'm waiting it out at home instead, so my 'one cycle' won't be for at least 6-8 weeks at this rate, so I'll be starting after Christmas now anyway.


----------



## Fay2410

So sorry I've been quiet ladies, I've had the week from hell. Had acupuncture this morning and then had a scare by nearly crashing my car, so felt like acupuncture was a waste of money as I've been shaken up and in tears over it. Apparantly 6 of my embryos are doing really well. ET is at 11am tomorrow, feeling very deflated and pessimistic. I've been a total ***** to DH all week because I'm  so angry from Monday nights antics, been off work sick all week which had helped slightly. I feel like I'm a mess at the moment, just want to lie in bed and cry as I'm so scared of getting another BFN. Sorry for lack of personals, I'll catch up with you all later when I'm home and settled 

Love to you all

Fay xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, thanks for your reply if it's 12 weeks at Xmas then I will hope to start jan   
I guess it be you, me, Bethan and madmeg hopefully January cycle buddies 

I'm sorry the hospitals taking their time to see you   It's horrible thing to have to drag out.

Fay, I'm sorry you've had a rubbish week. You must of been terrified on both occasions.... But on a good note it's great your embies are doing well I guess you might be able to have some in the freezer.


----------



## pollita

No worries   Hopefuly you will get matched soon enough and can start pretty quickly!

Fay, aw hun you have had a week from hell. Hopefully tomorrow will be a huge weight off your shoulders in terms of stress once you have your embryos on board AND in the freezer, and things will start looking up for you from next week.  

Right, I think I'm off to get myself a chinese. It's only now I'm finally able to eat more than a couple of snacks a day since JULY so going to make the most of my appetite x


----------



## rags_83

*Fay2410* - sorry you've had a rubbish week . Have a good cry, let it all out and hopefully you will feel better tomorrow ready for ET. Good luck, I will be thinking of you.

Feeling exhausted today, assume it's just the drugs and hormones. Did anyone else have the same during 2ww?

Hi to everyone else. Wishing you all lovely weekends

x


----------



## MadameG

Rags I was absolutely exhausted and it's only this week that I am starting to get more energy - I hope it's a good sign for you   Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Fay - sorry you have had a horrible week. Try and have an early night, things always seem better in he morning.

On a positive note... just try and think that this week was destined to happen... if would have made you feel 10 times worse though if it had happened next week when you are PUPO. Its out of the way now so surely only good things can happen now 

X


----------



## MadameG

Good luck today Fay - this is your time   Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks ladies! Up already!! Im excited!!!!! 😁😁😁😁
Am I allowed to eat before ET, I can can't I? Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- good luck today honey. Have everything crossed for you!  I'm pretty sure you can eat and drink normally as you don't  have sedation or anything.  Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, good luck Hun will think of you today   I know it's hard but try and forget last week Hun a concentrate on being pupo later xx


----------



## pollita

Good luck today fay! And yea you can eat  so excited for you! x


----------



## Bubbles12

Good luck fay 

Think sticky  

Xx


----------



## rags_83

GOOD LUCK today Fay. So excited for you. I have everything crossed for an easy transfer x


----------



## Karmas

Good luck Fay hoep everything goes really well for you hun x


----------



## Wales81

Good luck Fay. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks for all your good luck messages ladies! I'm officially pupo!! Grading not as high as last transfer so got a bit upset at the clinic but the embryologist assured me that I have two excellent blasts on board, one is 4BA and the other is 4BC. Transfer went very smoothly and feeling much more positive this time xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Congrats on being pupo fay!
Wales and rags - how are you both feeling?
I'm nervous but excited for my transfer on Monday!
One more long shift to do tomorrow tho then I'm on night duty on Monday for 4 nights

On the countdown to my last shift at the hospital 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## MadameG

Congratulations Fay!!! Xxx


----------



## Karmas

Congrats Fay fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## Wales81

Great news Fay,  well done you. 

Jaja good luck for Monday hun! 

Rags, I'm also exhausted! I think for me it's just relief that everything is done, I've been running on adrenaline up until now. 

Hope everyone else is OK. Seems like we're all in waiting one way or another. 

AFM, Ds has been chosen to take part in a tall ship challenge next year so we're just on the way to the bay have a tour of the ship he'll be on. A nice distraction from symptom spotting as I drove myself mad yesterday,  I'm only 2dp transfer! 


Xxx


----------



## rags_83

*Wales* - Glad it's not just me feeling exhausted. Symptom spotting is driving me crazy also. Other than feeling exhausted, how are you feeling? When is your OTD?

*Fay* - Congratulations & welcome to the club. We the rest ok to freeze? When is OTD?

*Jaja* - I'm feeling ok, just tired and bloated. Keep switching between telling myself it hasn't worked then getting a wave of excitement about seeing a BFP! 

How's everyone else doing today? x


----------



## djjim22

Congratulations Fay! I had a 4ab and a 3bb put back, obviously I don't know which one took but one of them did! The 3bb was frozen on day 6 (must've been a little slow coach!) whereas the 4ab had been frozen on day 5 and although I know dating isn't an exact science but my dates match the 3bb one! So you have two good guys in there, hopefully anchoring down for the next nine months.xx


----------



## pollita

Fay2410 said:


> Thanks for all your good luck messages ladies! I'm officially pupo!! Grading not as high as last transfer so got a bit upset at the clinic but the embryologist assured me that I have two excellent blasts on board, one is 4BA and the other is 4BC. Transfer went very smoothly and feeling much more positive this time xxx


Those are great grades!! You've got such a great chance  did they scan you this time?


----------



## Cortneywils

Congrats Fay on being pupo   like the other ladies have said I'm sure they're getting comfy snuggling in.  

Rags and Wales , hope symptom spotting isn't driving you to mad  

Jaja, not long hun......good luck for Monday  

Bethan, have you rang the clinic?   think I'll next ring when debs is back  

Pollita, hope your well and enjoyed your Chinese  

Wales, that sounds exciting  

Madamg, djjim, hope your both well  

Karmas, hope the clinic contacts you soon about treatment planning  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Bubbles12

Congrats fay 

My best embryo's were a 3BB and a 3BC, both took (sadly miscarried one) but one of them resulted in my perfect little boy 

A friend of mine had a 'ungradable' embryo and she is 36 weeks pregnant.

X


----------



## Jaja1986

Starting to get nervous just want this to work so badly.... Roll on tomorrow afternoon and il be in the pupo club providing the thaw is successful!

X


----------



## Fay2410

Hope - thank for the reassurance!!

Karmas - you've waited so long and now your finally there

Bethan - how are you? Have text you 

Bevvy - how's the nasal spray, have also text you  

Rags - how are you feeling Hun? When is OTD? Have you tested yet?

Wales - how are you Hun? Have you tested yet?

Jaja - can't wait for you to join us in the pupo club!!!!

Djjim - thanks for your kind words and reassurance, hope at least one sticks this time

Cortney - hope you get good news on a match this week 

AFM - spent the day on the seteee watching films and relaxing. The clinic called we have two hatching blasts today that are grade 5bc and 5cc, they recommended not freezing them but I disagreed and now we also have two Frosties xxx


----------



## djjim22

Jaja - good luck for tomorrow.xx

Fay - Feeling very positive for you. Will keep everything crossed. I'm sure this time is your time. Congrats on the frosties too!xx


----------



## Fay2410

Djjim - I hope so Hun, not feeling very positive again but I guess that's natural after getting a bfn x


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
Need advice on what you eat to aid implantation?

Just wondering if I need to stock up on anything xx


----------



## Wales81

Jaja, good luck for tomorrow! I'm not really eating anything special. Lots of veg, nuts, and protein but that's my usual diet really. Also carrying on with my vitamins. 

Fay, how are you feeling? Glad you're taking it easy, and congratulations on the frosties!! 

Courtney,  hope you're OK hun and you get a match soon. 

Bethan, how are you? Any news? 

Bevvy,  hows Dr going? 

rags, any more symptoms?

Hello to.everyone else! 

AFM, I don't plan on testing until otd. I'll get too stressed if I start now and it's a bfn.  I'm feeling very positive though. I've had a few symptoms but I know that's probably the progesterone. The biggest one is that I feel kind of floaty and lightheaded. I also feel very content, although I think this is because I've taken so long to finish a cycle so I'm just relieved to finally be here. Who knows what the next week or so will bring! 

Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hello ladies,

Fay- hope youre ok. Chin up hun and stay positive! And stuffed after Ya afternoon munch hehe xx

Wales - I don't blame you for not testing early. I defo have that intention this time round. I drove myself mad and skint myself testing constantly!! Everything crossed for you hun. What's your otd??

Jaja- how you feeling hun? Good luck for tomorrow.  I didn't eat anything in particular last time. Just tried to eat healthy. 

AFM- day 3 of DR. The nasal spray is giving me headaches and really not pleasant if it goes down Ya throat lol but it's fine. The pharmacy nurse said sometimes it's not as effective as the injections so was a bit worried but my friend who did ivf used nasal spray on get first attempt and had twins so it must be ok and I don't have to worry about those bloody needles lol. Have been so busy with kids birthday parties and making cakes. I'm glad the weekend is over lol xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi everyone  

Fay, hope you enjoyed your lazy day and the munchies and a big congrats on the frosties  

Wales, I don't blame you waiting until OTD as when I tried with cryos last I drove myself crazy testing from 8dpo and got upset everytime I saw that horrible bfn  

Bevvy, sorry to hear nasal sprays giving you headaches, everytime you use it its a step closer  

Rags, hope you're OK hun and not being driven to crazy by 2ww  

Jaja, good luck tomorrow hope you get some sleep  

Bethan, hope we get matched soon  

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies,

Jaja - best of luck for tomorrow just eat super healthy with some extra protein xx

Wales - I'm not as strong as you to wait till otd, glad you are feeling so chilled. The ship challenge sounds awesome xx

Fay congrats on the frosties, they sound great. I didn't know you could push to freeze as DH took the phone call   how are you finding the gestone injections? Think positive hun plus you are off on hols soon right? Xxxx

Bevvy I'm so not looking forward to the DR headaches again! I'm sure it must be fine as otherwise why would it be an option? Good luck hun xxx

Cortney and Bethan 10 days till we might get a phone call   Xx

Rags hope it's not driving you too loopy xx

Afm spoke to my mum yesterday and she asked if the clinic had discussed surrogacy with me yet...    I'm not sure why I'm surprised as she has repeatedly told me that it's my fault I can't get pregnant...how can I get pregnant without sperm?! I think I'll give it a while before I speak to her again xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madam, I'm not sure about your history of treatments but that's a bit of a shock from your mother and very insensitive of her!   I hope she realises she's upset you and apologies to you and start being more supportI've and sympathetic.  

I can't wait until debs is back, although she's away for 2 weeks does that means she's back to work the 21st or shall I wait until 23rd as debs said she deals with egg sharing on the weds and Fri


----------



## Fay2410

Madameg - I asked for them to be frozen as their your embryos and to me the graves didn't sound bad at all!!! She also said they freeze much lesser quality grades and get success, yet they called me yo first of all to say they are advising they get destroyed!!!  With regards to going away again so soon, DH and work around the clock and I should really say one holiday a year is enough but since last year we've had 4!!! 😂😂 xxx


----------



## MadameG

Fay I wish I had taken that call, I wanted to give anything a chance if it had made it all the way to day 6. Oh well, I'll know for next time. Very jealous of your holidays  why not eh? Two and a bit weeks till we're off too - yipee!! Poor DH will really need it as he is on day 8 out of 12 today. How are you finding all the steroids? Xx

Cortney that is what is so ridiculous - that was my one and only treatment. I've never had the opportunity to get pregnant as I lived in fear of it as a teen and was on the pill from age 16 to when I met DH (with his vasectomy   ) She can be pretty cruel to me and kept questioning why I hadn't had to have a d&c. Considering that she did have a couple of miscarriages herself alongside three children, I would expect her to be more supportive but she just slips straight into blame me mode   xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madam, it's so horrible when parents are unsupportive   I really hope she realises how she's making you feel and starts being more understanding.....Look forward to yor holiday  

Fay, it's definitely true you should be able to tell them to freeze them after all its your little embies    your holidays going to be a bfp celebration   

Jaja, good luck today hun  

AFM,I really can't see me cycling before Christmas    as Oct AF is the 18th and Nov af is due 15th (only if I have another 28 day cycle as it could be later) then I'm away 2nd dec......grrrrrr!

Sorry to grumble......hope everyones ok


----------



## bevvy82

Morning everyone 

Madameg- sorry to hear that your mum is being unsupportive  

Cortney- sorry to hear that you may not get to cycle this side of Xmas  if it's any help, I don't know what protocol your on but I did most of my DR whilst on holiday so depends what your treatment plan is like.



What is it with our mothers and being so unsupportive. The other day my mum said to me that if this cycle doesn't work that we should just give up trying and accept its not going to happen. We have since had a bicker over a birthday card and she is refusing to talk to me and put the phone down on. It was so tiny and insignificant it's unreal but she's just like a petulant child. So immature that I told her ive got bigger worries and stress that I'm not dealing with that as well. I sometimes wonder if she has a maternal bone in her body!! On top of that, I'm supposed to start my new job today but my little man decided that today is the day to get a bug and is giving the exorcist a run for its money in the puking stakes 😷😂 what a start to the week lol...sorry rant over lol. 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Madameg - So sorry your mum isn't being very supportive, mine isn't either, she very rarely mentions anything about IVF.  First day back to work today and I really don't want to be here  .. to top things off DH has just quit his job!!!!  Argghhhh - there is no chance of me getting a BFP!!      X Oh and we jet off a week tomorrow, it couldn't have come at a better time!!! The same happened to on my last cycle, I didn't even ask them if I could freeze them they just said they weren't good enough!!! So glad I disagreed as we have 2 snow babies in the freezer now xx

Bevvy - Sorry your little man is ill and today of all days!! Is your new employer ok with you? xx

Cortney - Get on the phone today hun, someone must be covering Debs work!! 
xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- my new employers are so lovely. They said not to worry and start tomorrow instead and that I shouldnt worry as these things happen and they are not concerned in the slightest - thank god lol. Why has hubby quit his job? Xxx


----------



## rags_83

I am quite shocked at how unsupportive your Mother's have been. As if this journey isn't hard enough as it is.  to you all.

*Wales* - every twinge, mood, sniffle, quite honestly any feeling that I get has me wondering if it's a symptom . I have been getting acid reflux late at night but again I wonder if it's all in my head! How are you feeling? I always said I would test early but now I am here I think I am going to wait. OTD is Monday 14th so I might test 1 day early on the Sunday as I would rather OH is with me. If it is bad news at least we have the day to be sad together instead of him being at work.

*Fay* I am slowly going bonkers and I still have another week until OTD, how are you coping? Excellent news that you have 2 snow babies, im so pleased for you. Why has DH quit is job? Sorry you are feeling so stressed hun 

*Jaja* - good luck today 

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls do any of you know if I can still egg share if i have got endo?? That's what the woman from my scan today reckons I have gutted  we have such bad luck that we both have to have issues I think I'm slowly starting to realise I won't be a mummy again xxx


----------



## pollita

loopy loo1017 said:


> Hi girls do any of you know if I can still egg share if i have got endo?? That's what the woman from my scan today reckons I have gutted  we have such bad luck that we both have to have issues I think I'm slowly starting to realise I won't be a mummy again xxx


It depends on how bad the endo is to be honest. My clinic will allow you to share if your endo is mild but not if it's more severe. I'm sure some clinics will write you off altogether unfortunately, but there are some willing to let you do it as long as it's not too bad


----------



## loopy loo1017

Ok thanks pollita I'm not sure how bad it is yet I've gota have more tests yet xx


----------



## Fay2410

loopy loo1017 said:


> Ok thanks pollita I'm not sure how bad it is yet I've gota have more tests yet xx


Loopy - Sorry to hear this, I hope you can still share. Start taking resveratrol as it is used for end and calms the uterus xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy I'm sorry to hear that, do you know how bad it is?  

Fay, Just rang clinic up and they've left a message for someone to get back to me and Amanda's name came up, so I think debs must of done a handover to her too. The receptionist also said it's busy today as their down 2 nurses.

Bevvy, that's good to have such an understanding boss.  

Madame, your mother sounds awful, hope she snaps out of it soon.   

Wales and rags, hope 2ww isn't dragging too long  

Jaja, are you pupo yet?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thank you Fay wil try it out can c make anything worse can it 
Cortney not sure yet? Got to have more tests done just haven't got a clue where I stand now xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, so sorry hun but like Pollita has said it depends how bad it is as it its only mild some clinics may still accept you to eggshare  

AFM, just had a phone call from the amazing Amanda from my clinic and she told me before debs (egg sharing coordinator) went on annual leave she had handed out all the sharers profiles to the recipient's and for the recipient's to let her know their decisions on her return and once debs return she'll sort through it and will call me next week...... I hope there's still time to start this side of Christmas but I think I'd be OK to wait after if needed.

Crgw ladies waiting to be matched looks like we may get a call next week......YAY!!!


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
I'm officially pupo... My 1st embie thawed nicely And has been inserted. 
5aa which had already started to hatch onboard!  
Please stick little one

I had pre and post transfer acupuncture and will go back to having weekly acupuncture later this week to help implantation. 
OTD 26/10 not Gona test before hand xx


----------



## bevvy82

Loopy - sorry to hear that  my clinic also says it's ok unless it's severe. Hopefully you will still be able to egg share! 

Rags- symptom spotting is the worst...I drove myself mad last time doing that! Lol

Cortney- I havent even started the job yet and they have already been so wonderful. I'm very lucky. Fingers crossed that you can still get started before Xmas

Jaja- fab news being pupo yaaaay! 

Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Ladies how much does acupuncture cost and what happens in the consultation?  

Jaja, that's brilliant congrats on being pupo!


----------



## pollita

Congratulations on being pup, jaja! Good luck waiting out the 2ww  

Bevvy, I'm so glad that your new employers are so understanding! Good luck for your first day tomorrow and hope little one feels better x

Fay, aw hun I hope you're doing ok. The 2ww is bad enough without all the added stresses you've had lately!! Not long till holidays, you definitely need it!

Madameg, so sorry to hear that your mum hasn't been supportive. You've got this though   You don't need that kind of negativity during all this.

Cortney, wow I wasn't expecting Amanda to say that we would have to wait for Debbie to come back to hear more! I really thought that someone else would cover for her. Oh well! I'm in no rush for a match (my profile is officially out again now) but it would be nice to know I have one ready to go. 

Hope everyone else is ok. I'm working my little socks off trying to catch up on the last few weeks, soooooooo behind it's not funny


----------



## bethannora

Wow - so much to catch up on. We are a busy bunch!

Jaja- congrats! You are PUPO  Hope these next 2 weeks fly by x

Fay - I know we have text, but awesome news re your frosties. Hope you're OK lovely - what happened with DH & his job? x

Cortney - fingers crossed for next week's call then. Eeeeekkkk! Acupuncture cost £50 for first appt, then £45 thereafter. I went with Jackie Brown at CRGW, but had my treament in her Whitchurch clinic instead x

Wales - so glad you are finally PUPO. Hope the 2ww isn't driving you mad? I ahve everythign crossed for you x

Rags - how you getting on PUPO lady? When is OTD now? Good luck x

Bevvy - your poor DS :-( Fab that your work are so supportive though - bet ti makes you feel better about having to ask for time off for ec & et in the near future. Not long now lady xxx

Loops - I am so sorry. I really hope your clinic let you continue x

Pollita - how are you feeling? When do you have to go back to hospital? So sorry you are having a rough time with it. Big hugs x

MadameG - hope you get matched soon too! It's horrible all this waiting x

AFM - I have emailed my clinic for an update on where I am with being matched. I haven't heard back yet, but normally hear back mega late at night. Really really hoping I don't have to wait until Jan, but will make the best of Christmas if that is the case!

B xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Jaja - Congratulations hun, that's what my last one was 5AA hatching blast....     yours is nice and sticky

I'm already depressed and worrying @ only 2dpt!!!!!!!!!! I'm praying I'm going to strong enough to hold out, at least until the morning we go away a week tomorrow.  I can feel something in my uterus if that makes sense, so must be very very mild cramps I', experiencing - I'm hoping so and that my slightly lower quality embies are nestling in nicely!! 

Pollita - Thanks hun, your going through the mill yourself    Yes holiday couldn't have come at a better time.. one week tomorrow and we're off to sunny Portugal! 

Cortney - I had acupuncture Friday, cost me £45 for the first session, then the next sessions are £40

MadameG - Hope your feeling better this afternoon

Bevvy  / Bethan - Hope your both ok

XXXX


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, you can prob feel your embies getting snuggly in your womb Hun... 2ww always seems to drag but you've got a lovely holiday to look forward to  

I didn't realise CRGW did acupuncture.

Pollita, I'm too def shocked that nobody is filling in for Debbie... I guess there short staffed. I guess debs will have alot to sort out when she gets back. sounds like your busy!!

Bethan, hope we get phone calls nxt week!!!

Madamg, hope you too get a call!!  

Thanks for all the messages about acupuncture something I now need to look into


----------



## rags_83

Just got back from dinner with a close friend. Guess what she told me................ she's 5 weeks pregnant!!!!!

I am of course delighted for her but at the same time, I just want it to be my turn - gosh that sounds terrible doesn't it.

She doesn't know about my treatment but I did try to show some sympathy when she moaned it had taken her 3 LONG months to fall!!!!!

I sound like a terrible friend don't I?!

The 2ww is dragging, I don't really have any symptoms, I just feel it's going to be BFN. I read somewhere today that I have less that a 30% chance of it working. 

Sorry for the moaning post

x


----------



## bevvy82

Rags- of course you are not a bad friend. I think it's safe to say that we have all been in your position and have all felt exactly the same. You just get the thought of 'why does it happen so easily for everyone else but not me'. Don't beat yourself up about it  

Try and stay positive hun. You're pupo, so try and stay upbeat. The whole 2ww drives you slowly insane I think. You try and symptom spot and then when you think you've got a symptom you then wonder if it's a good or bad sign stay strong chick 

Xxx


----------



## Karmas

Hey ladies hope youre all well 

Fay, MadamG hope your not driving yourselfs mad on the 2ww

Loopy enquire at coventry if BWH say no hun they are an amazing bunch all you have to do is take your notes from Brum with you (costs about £75) they do generally say as long as its not classed as severe and tbh if you have had no issues with it up till now Id say its not 'severe' as if it was im sure you would have been to your GP with the issue already as the symptoms can be awful. 

Rags you are not a bad friend hun, Ive just spent the weekend with my god daughter 6m old and wow it was hard, I spent the whole time looking at her thinking your mum doesnt know how bloody lucky she is, my friend has foot in mouth issues even said when we were in boots 'oh i dont see why they put the sanitary products in the baby aisle'  I asked her why and she said 'well cus you know those women who cant have kids they must stand here and think oh great another AF and staring at the baby products, you know it must be hard to be a woman who cant have kids and have to be in this aisle' Thing is she knows all about our ivf she is the only friend of mine that does and she didnt even realise what she was saying ! could have slapped her tbh lol

Bevvy hope the little man is feeling a bit better hun x

AFM no news from us just trying to figure out a plan of action and fit in all the things I need to do before treatment starts I wanted to decorate before xmas but im thinking of leaving it until after treatment just incase i need to take my mind off of things. I also wanted to create my own treatment plan in regards to things like when to eat brazil nuts, when to start eating more protein, when to drink pineapple juice - so any tips would be great or ill have to re read it starts with the egg :/ 

Sorry to those ive missed hope you are all ok x


----------



## bethannora

Just a quick one from me ladies - I've been matched! Eeeeekkk. Hope everyone else waiting for their match gets matched super quick too xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Aww Bethan that's fab news! Do you know when you'll be getting started?? Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - Have text you but huge congrats hun!! xxxxxx


----------



## bethannora

No idea yet - my recipient will be going in for treatment planning soon & then I'll find out. Didn't expect it to happen so fast! Work is crazy at the beginning of nov so it's not the best timing wise as I know I'll be really stressed getting time off as there are certain dates where I physically won't be able to get it off xx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan that's great news!! Hooray!!

Karma unless you know something I don't, I'm not on the 2ww  I think you mean the other Welsh gals xx

Sorry I'm at work but will catch up better later xxxx


----------



## pollita

Great news Bethan!!! x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karma will defo be looking there as looked on their site last night and says nothing about not having endo in the criteria thanks again  
Hope all you girls are doing well
Good luck to all on their 2ww and also to the ones who are just getting matched and starting swimming so excited for you all xxxx


----------



## Wales81

Ladies I've done something stupid! 

The test in the cupboard got the better of me so I did it.....and its positive. Very faint but definitely there. The thing is I only did trigger 13 days ago and have heard it can stick around for two weeks. Now I'm going to have to test to see if it's trigger for the next few days which is going to be excruciating!  Why did I do it?? Why why why!! 

Xxx


----------



## Wales81

Sorry for the me post I'm just tamping with myself xxx


----------



## pollita

Not to get your hopes up or anything, but I would say although possible it's very unlikely that the trigger is still in your system! Mine was out of my system in less than a week. 

You know the only way to figure this out is to buy lots more tests and do more over the next few days to watch that line get darker


----------



## Cortneywils

Wales.... I really hope it's positive because of pregnancy Hun    
Not not clued up with the whole trigger thing but I agree with pollita I think it's a very strong possibility you're pregnant!!!

Jaja, fay and rags, hope 2ww is going quick and you're not going to mad!!

Loopy, I really hope endo is not too bad to affect cycling!! It's like karmas said it's not like it's affected you so hope you'll get snapped up by a clinic  

Bethan, I know I've pm'd you.... Congrats on being matched Hun I'm so excited for you!! I know it's hard not to worry about work but just concentrate on yourself and what you'll be going through and everything else comes last especially work lol! I'm too was getting worried about taking time of work but I've been telling myself my future baby is more important lol! Hope they get you started soon  

Madam and pollita,let's hope we're matched soon   Hope you both are well!!

Karmas, I can't believe they haven't had you In for treatment planning yet!! Hope you do soon  

Bevvy, hope your well and DR going well!!  

AFM, I spoke to Amanda (consultant) yesterday and she says that a lot of recipients were given out donors profile to let debs (egg sharing coordinator) know if they accept any and to let her know on her return to work. Then this morning I had an email from Anna to say I haven't been matched (old email sent for update), but how does she know if debs hasn't gone through matched yet? Someone must be doing debs job as Bethan was matched!! I'm confused as I'm being told different things.
Also Anna said if I'm not matched by the 14th Dec that treatment planning would be booked... So I'm happy to have some sort of date in my head lol!

Sorry to rant thought I'd share these dates with the CRGW ladies waiting to start treatment.
Last dates of EC before Christmas is the 7th dec and the first date starting EC after Christmas is the 11th jan.


----------



## Wales81

Thanks for your advice ladies. I'm really trying to not get my hopes up but it's so hard. I haven't seen that second line since ds 15 years ago.

Bethan just saw that you've been matched already! Go you! Fabulous news hun. 

Courtney, sorry it's taking so long for you hun, at least you have an idea of dates mks though. 

Jaja, Fay,  Rags,  how is the 2ww treating you all? 

Loopy. Sorry to hear you may not be able to share, I'm crossing my fingers that they let you chick. 

Hope everyone else is OK xx


----------



## Fay2410

Congratulations wales - trigger would be gone now Hun!! Xx


----------



## bethannora

Wales - congrats! My trigger was out of my system before et, so I definitely think it's good news for you!!!! X

Cortney - so hoping you get matched & we can be cycle buddies! Like you say someone must be doing it as I have had a match. I've got everything crossed for you x

Madame & pollita - hope you both get matched soon too and we can all cycle together! X

Jaja & rags - how's the 2ww going? X


Bevvy - how are you lady? When's baseline again? Not long!!! X

Fay - we've text but I feel rude leaving you out on here! Big positive vibes for your bfp xx

Loopy - I have everything crossed that you can share. When do you hope to find out? X

Karmas - hope you get your plan soon so you know your dates etc. I'm just quickly checking in on my phone, but when I'm on my laptop I will remember the tips I had re diet etc during ivf x

So sorry if I've left anyone out - it's hard to keep up on my phone! Still can't believe I've already been matched - it took the full 3 months last time. This time it's only been 17 days! The clinic will call me soon with a treatment planning date. Makes it all real when you have your dates & drugs. I'm on short this time so it will be crazy fast!! 

B xxx


----------



## Wales81

Ah Bethan I forgot you were on sp. This time will fly for you! 

Thanks for the congrats ladies but I'm still pretty convinced it's left over ovitrel.  Its very early for a bfp. Only time will tell xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Wales when is your OTD date?? And thank you 
Cortney I'm hoping it's not too bad and thank you And cortney you will be matched in no time 
Bethan I'm not sure yet going to give the clinic a week and then contact them if they haven't contacted me I think I need a lap or something like that not too sure 
Fay stay positive  I'm sure you will have some good news 
Jaja and rags hope the 2ww isn't taking its toll good luck to you both  
Bevvy hope your well 
Madame and pollita I'm sure you will be matched and starting treatment soon  good luck
Karma not long now  you've waited long enough I have everything crossed for you
Sorry if I have missed anyone
I feel so lucky to have all of your support and I don't think I'd have got through this with out my fertility friends xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Wales- I agree that trigger should be gone now so if it's a true positive then massive congratualtions hun xxx

Loopy- stay positive hun, I'm sure everything will be ok  

Bethan - so excited for you! Hopefully you'll be able to get started really soon! 

Ladies on your 2ww - hope you are all well. When are your otd?? 

AFM- headaches starting to subside now. Nasal spray is working hopefully!! Got my baseline scan on 22nd so just over a week away then hopefully be ready for stimms. 

Xxxx


----------



## Harper14

Loopy try not to worry I had severe endometriosis had a laparoscopy to treat and I was still able to egg share fay has gave you great advice take resvetarol as it stops inflammation but try not to stress I have Pco and endo and was still accepted. 

All you ladies on 2ww hope your holding up one peice of advice which I didn't do first cycle but did second was not to test until at least 12 days after ec if I'm being honest it made the 2ww go quicker and each day I was more and more proud of my self for resisting. Tbh I was trying to hold out to otd but that didn't happen I caved but it certainly made the first week of the 2ww more bearable - but believe me I know it's easier said than done first cycle I was an absolute addict some days testing 2/3 times a day cost me a friggen fortune.

Hope all you other lovely ladies get matched soon my first cycle was around Christmas beg of jan and if I'm being honest I didn't feel like I got the best care because everyone is in holiday mode, phone calls and email were not answered as well as normal and it stresses me out also I couldn't drink over Xmas and new year which made me miserable (sound like an alcoholic) so although it's frustrating waiting the new year will soon come around and it might work in your interest 

Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thank you Harper which clinic did you go to?? 
I just hate the not knowing cuz if I can't egg share I won't be able to go private as it would take time to save the money and I don't want my lil boy going without when he doesn't have too xx


----------



## Harper14

I egg shared at Manchester fertility clinic and they were fine with it you find all clinics have different criteria but there will be one that suits you and helps you achieve your dream - we wre the same if we couldn't share we wouldn't have afforded private cycles 

Good luck and remain positive there will be an option x


----------



## Jaja1986

Hey all
Congrats Wales will keep everything crossed for you huni  
I'm doing ok... Day 1 is over now, onto day 2. I'm on nights so sleeping during the day so making it easier.
Defo Gona hold out to testing until 26/10. so much so that I won't buy a test until 25th lol

Also need to get booked in for bloods on 26/10 as clinic like to test on test day but also 2 days later if positive
And I WILL get a BFP!!  

Hope your all well xx


----------



## Wales81

Jaja, glad you're OK. Your good waiting until test day, I had every intention.. 

I've had a slightly darker positive on a tesco test this morning. Starting to think this could actually be real, but still terrified it's going to be chemical xx


----------



## rags_83

Hi ladies,

*Wales* - congratulations hun, I am so pleased for you.

*Jaja* - how was ET?

*bethannora* - congratulations on getting matched

AFM - I type this message not as the normal me but the crazy mental person who has taken over whilst on 2ww. I never thought this wait would be so hard. I am convinced it's the end of the road but I don't know why, just a feeling I guess. I was sure I would feel some symptoms by now but nothing other than a few cramps.

x


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - Congratulatuions!! 

Rags - I'm feeling exactly the same today hun, my moral is so low, cramping has stopped and I have no symptoms at all today - just like last time!! I'm 4dp 5dt, have no urge to test yet but still feel like it's all over     xxx


----------



## bethannora

Wales - eeeekkkkk, so exciting! I know it's sensible to be cautious & you have to protect yourself in that respect. But I am so hoping this is your time x

Fay - I am feeling super positive for you my lovely friend. Stop symptom spotting - not everyone gets symptoms when they get their BFP. Big hugs x

Rags - you will be OK, honestly. Think positively  Like I said to Fay, not everyone has symptpms and they still get their BFP x

jaja - good positive thinking lady! x

Loopy - I really hope you can still egg share. If your clinic doesn't let you, would you travel to a clinic that does allow you? x

Big love to all you other ladies x


----------



## Karmas

Omg MadamG im so sorry hun was typing out on my phone and was meant for Wales 

Wales - Congrats a line is a line hun that trigger will be out of your system by now

Beth - congrats on getting matched

Fay -Rags - dont worry if the rest of the symptoms are not apparent cramps are certainly a symptom 

Courtney - they have had me in they just didnt call it treatment planning ive got all my drugs and dates to start and my baseline has been booked for the 21st dec  with EC/ET the first week or 2nd week of Jan as the first week only has the fri sat sun as the 1st is a friday so we are prob looking at the 2nd week which would mean OTD is right on top of my hubbies 30th birthday :/ which is strangely eerie as all ive ever wanted is to surprise him with baby news on his 30th how cool would that be! Hopefully my dreams will come true. 


Hope the rest of you are moving along nicely im taking about 10 vits a day :/ and still think im missing some lol


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bethan I would travel but I've got work and college and placement as well as looking after my lil one so it's hard to find the time really thank you though  
I can't wait until I get an answer as to whether I can egg share feel like I'm in limbo just need to know either way whether there is a chance I can have another baby  waiting is so hard xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hey ladies, I've been keeping a close eye on the thread, but haven't jumped in as I didn't have any news to share and I didn't want to keep butting in half way through your posts.

Congratulations Wales I hope the rest of your journey is smooth and stress free as possible Xx

Bethanora congrats at getting matched Xx

Bevvy any news on being matched ? Xx

Jaja,fay,rags how are you all keeping ? Any advice for keeping sane on the 2ww? Xx

Loopy don't give up hope, I know it's easier said then done. I hope you get your answer soon, and that it's good news my lovely xxx

Karma that's good news you have your dates !! I've just got my dates and EC all being well is on my OH bday the 13th of November, so he's excited about that bless him lol. Xx

To everyone else I've missed hope you are all doing well ladies.

AFM I've got some dates but only been told two lots of meds to take. Merional and aspirin. I'm on short protocol and my scan is the 30th of October. But I'm ubber excited to have some dates. Makes it all seem a bit real now. Is anyone else cycling then ? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fluttershy congrats on getting dates and getting started hope it all goes well  
I'm going to phone my clinic tomorrow as I want this endo sorting asap before things get any worse xx


----------



## MadameG

Fluttershy just had to google merional as I had never heard of it. How exciting that you have your dates, your cycle  will go so quick now!! Xx

Loopy I hope they say all is fine as like the girls have said, I'm sure you would have had a lot of problems if it was severe xx

Fay and Rags - stay positive you two   There are so many threads on here where the ladies had zero symptoms. Plus cramps are a good sign - they were for me too, even if it didn't stay  xxxx

Wales so happy for you!! What fantastic news   great that it is getting darker - just enjoy it I say Xxx
Pollita hope you are ok xx

Bethan hope you get some dates soon xx

Cortney I hope you are okay xx

Karmas Don't apologise, I was hoping you were psychic  if I get matched I should be just behind you xx

Bevvy glad you are feeling better, not long till stimms xx

Afm still having some pain, wish it would sod off now! Had a very philosophical chat with an old colleague today at a trade show about IVF. Felt good to speak to someone that has been through the whole rollercoaster and eventually come out triumphant xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
I'm good thanks, working nights and sleeping during the day so I think it has helped me
My sister arrives tomorrow night as hubby heads to Belfast on Sunday, so I'm lucky that il be looked after and spoilt by her. Plus we've got the house to get ready and cleaned (no manual handling) ready for our departure on 31/10. 

Trying to keep positive that it will be a BFP on 26/10. Still eating pineapple core and Brazil nuts... Plus pregnacare. Progynova and cyclogest.

Stay positive ladies


----------



## MadameG

Glad you're doing well JaJa - busy month for you xxxx  Xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Morning ladies 

Fluttershy- great news on your cycle. I have been matched up and started DR on Friday. Baseline is on 22nd so we aren't too far apart!


AFM - well my DS is over his bug so great news... Not so great is that me and the OH both got it last night and have been sick (and the other end) all night!!!


Xxx


----------



## Karmas

Madam G not psychic per-se but Ive read tarot cards for the last 15 yrs, although i never do a reading based on pregnancy or relationships.
Im sure you will be matched soon enough x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Madame G I'm new to all this and I'm still unsure of most of the drugs lol.
I've no idea why I'm on that, I can't go on the pill,  but my AF is regular. I'm going to be on aspirin too, but not mentioned any other drugs so I've absolutely no idea. I just know I've got a scan on the 30th of October, then again on the 4th of November then scans every 2/3 days with possible EC on the 13th, all being well. I've not started any drugs yet. But they said all being well I start 150iu merional on the 30th.  xx

I thought short protocol was 4 weeks and long was 6. I'm on 2 weeks. But I'm new to this so I've nothing to compare it with.


Bevvy that's fantastic !! Are you on long or short ? I will be keeping everything crossed for you hun xxx 

Hope everyone is ok. Weather is rubbish though, sooooooo cold and my hearings decided it's going to pack up  bugger lol.

Could I ask if anyone has been in merional ? If so do you know why they chose that particular drug ? Is it due to amh levels ? Xx


----------



## bevvy82

I thoufh short protocol meant no DR? So I'm not sure. Started DR on 9th, baseline on the 19th and all being well, EC will be scheduled for first week in November xxx


----------



## MadameG

Fluttershy I think it is very similar to menopur (which I used) - it contains both LH and FSH. Perhaps that's just your clinics preference for a brand. That's the limits of my knowledge  xxx

Bevvy hope you feel better later. I'm pretty sure short is no down regulation xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Yep no down regging for me. I just meant I thought long protocol was 6 weeks from start to end and short was 4 weeks from start to end, as in taking meds. 

By the looks of my plan I'm on meds for two weeks all being well. But nothing is ever straight  forward for me, so I'm expecting some hiccups :/ xx

Back in August the drugs they said I would be on are all different to the ones they are putting me on. It's all confusing but I will ask on the 30th all the whys, and what's lol. Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

I don't know what those drugs are either. I did gonal F injections for my stimming last time xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Does anyone know how long I would have to wait at Coventry?  As I phoned bwh today and they said they have no follow up appointments until March and I'm in in Jan and I've got a feeling they won't have me in earlier to get the lap done which means waiting even longer after Jan xx


----------



## bethannora

Hey ladies

So sorry - mega quick one from me: treatment planning is October 28th so not long to wait! Can't believe it's happening so fast - hope I've been on my supplements long enough! 

Hope you're all ok and the 2ww isn't driving the you too mad! Have everything crossed you get your bfps x

Good luck to anyone with upcoming appointments & scans - exciting times! 

I really hope those waiting to be matched, get matched ASAP 

Big love xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Bethan- that's fab news. So pleased for you hun xxx


----------



## poppy05

Hello ladies


Just reading through your posts and i just wanted to say to fluttershye, that i was on merional on my last cycle, my cons said she is putting me on that as i have quite a high AMH (for my age) and i over stimmed on menopur, there is less chance of over stim on merional, i didnt feel to bad on it either, where as menopur i felt rubbish but that could poss be down the my levels shooting through the roof! 


best wishes to you all, i love reading your posts, it brings it all back to me when i was an egg sharer, good luck to you ladies   


poppy xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hey loopy unfortunately I'm not with Coventry so I couldn't possibly comment hun. Xx

That's fab news Beth !! Two days before my scan and when I start meds  xx

Poppy thank you for your reply, I do too have a high AMH, so that's probably why then. 
I'm very up and down emotions wise, not in a bad or down way, just very excitable, then I'm calm then excitable then calm lol.  xxx


----------



## Karmas

Loopy hun im with Coventry as long as you have all your test results inc the CF and Karyotyping done its not that long and the ladies are lovely their you need to get a referral from your GP to Dr Rina Agrawal you need to apply to brum for a copy of your notes at the same kind of time your GP does the referral which can take up to 42 days. Ive had a few delays at Coventry but that was only due to Brum taking the micky. The only thing their seems to be an issue with at Cov at the moment is their are more donors than recipients. BUT saying that we were told we had 7 couples in front of us who needed to see the Egg share coordinator (Louise) and about 6 weeks later we were matched and then giving an appt for Louise 2 weeks later. We are now well on our way to treatment we start in DR in Nov baseline is Dec 21st and EC/ET the start of Jan. 
Hope84 and Kezzywoo were also at Coventry if you go on to the part 2 thread here there is loads of info from those ladies about Coventry 
http://www.uhcw.nhs.uk/ivf Coventry link

/links


----------



## Fay2410

Morning ladies, hope your all ok, sorry I haven't been on much this week I have been extremely busy with work and my new business venture fiting hair extensions!!  I caved at 4dp which was bfn but yesterday @ 5dp 5dt I got a very very very faint line, tested again today @ 6dt 5dt and the line is still very faint but definitely more visible than yesterday!! Just praying this doesn't turn out to be a chemical now     stick with me bubba/s!!! xxxx


----------



## rags_83

*fluttershy* - I was first put on merional after being on gonal-f for my first cycle. My 2nd cycle I was on 225iu merional and my last cycle 375iu merional. I was told it was to help with maturing the eggs. I also have low AHM (11).

*Fay* - The line is defo there hun, so pleased for you.

How's everyone else today?

x


----------



## Bubbles12

Loopy...

Like karmas said, i was at Coventry. If you have any questions, i will try to help 

Fay... congrats on your BFP. Dont become a testing addict like i did! I still have every single test i did (apart from the digi ones) cant bring myself to throw them away. I have even framed them  xx


----------



## Bubbles12

You may have to zoom but thats what i have hanging in his nursery xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Hope - AWWWW that is so lush!!!! very creative 

Thank you, I'm not going to lie I've already spent well over £30 on tests and I am going to test everyday just in case it's a chemical... we jet off to Portugal Tuesday so perfect time for a break. xxx


----------



## Wales81

Congratulations Fay!! Fab news!  I've been testing everyday too, I'm petrified it's going to be chemical. My lines not getting darker now and is still very faint, but I have been using 25miu tests. Think I'm going to get a first response today. 

Bethan, fab news that you're starting so quickly! 

Hello to everyone else, I'm on my phone so can't scroll far back, will catch up on the weekend xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Rags- I'm totally confused why I'm on it tbh. I will ask when I go and have my scan on the 30th, as that's also when I pick up my meds. 

All I know is my AMH is high, my thyroid are normal. I've no problems what so ever. I had a blood clot a few years back so that's why I'm not allowed the pill. Xx

Fay a huge congratulations !!!   xxx


Hope it's a positive for you too Wales. You both sooooooo deserve this xxx


----------



## Karmas

Fay thats amazing! Well done hun must be all those vits youve been taking! When is OTD ? 

Wales when is your OTD hun? 

Can you both not go and have bloods done at the GP or the clinic? to check for the levels?


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Karmas, yes plus the scratch, doxycycline, prednisolone, gestone and clexane!! OTD not until 23rs so a week today xx


----------



## Wales81

My otd is next Wednesday 21st. Like Fay I got my first bfp 5dp5dt. Today is 8 days past so I'm finally believing it's not still the trigger! Just praying it sticks! Xxx


----------



## Wales81

I dont believe our clinic do beta tests so it's going to be a long few weeks until scan xx


----------



## MadameG

Wales still fab news for you. Our clinic does do betas if you ask - it cost me £30   Its still quite early so 25 could still be high ish  xxx

Fay - congratulations!!! So chuffed for you!! I don't blame you for testing I did and would do the same. Praying for you xxx  Xxx

Hope I love that. I have kept mine from my angel xxx

At work but love to all xxxxx


----------



## Harper14

Ahh fay congratulations I knew it would be your time you changed everything like I did and it worked - try and believe.

Tbh I became an addict but the got betas because I was working myself up by deciding if the lines were getting am darker and I got betas for a few weeks to put my mind at ease tree cost me 100 a time so if you can get them for 30 I would recommend.

Ahh I'm so pleased for you x


----------



## Fay2410

Wales81 said:


> I dont believe our clinic do beta tests so it's going to be a long few weeks until scan xx


WALES - They do hun - £30!! I'm not going to bother with betas not until I come back from my hols xxx


----------



## Fay2410

MadameG said:


> Wales still fab news for you. Our clinic does do betas if you ask - it cost me £30  Its still quite early so 25 could still be high ish  xxx
> 
> Fay - congratulations!!! So chuffed for you!! I don't blame you for testing I did and would do the same. Praying for you xxx  Xxx
> 
> Hope I love that. I have kept mine from my angel xxx
> 
> At work but love to all xxxxx


Thank you MadameG!! XXX


----------



## Fay2410

Harper14 said:


> Ahh fay congratulations I knew it would be your time you changed everything like I did and it worked - try and believe.
> 
> Tbh I became an addict but the got betas because I was working myself up by deciding if the lines were getting am darker and I got betas for a few weeks to put my mind at ease tree cost me 100 a time so if you can get them for 30 I would recommend.
> 
> Ahh I'm so pleased for you x


Thank you Harper - Your the one that helped me change most of it!!! I'm so glad I stalked and pm you so much    xxx


----------



## bethannora

Wales & Fay - woohooooooooooooooooooooo! Couldn't be happier for you both 

B xxx


----------



## KDJay

HI, I have been reading posts when I can but find it hard to follow as this thread moves quite quick but I had followed your posts Fay and were hoping this time you would have good news so big Congrats and big congrats to Wales too! (I managed to pick this much up lol!)


----------



## Fay2410

KDJay - Thank you so much xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - Thanks hun, your turn next xxx


----------



## Wales81

Thank you ladies! 

Fay can I ask, what tests are you using hun? Do you know which tests pick up below 25 at all? 

Xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Wales - Asda & Tesco own brands are 20- 25 HCG
Normal First response are 25 HCG
FRER - 12.5 HCG 
Superdrug own brands - 10 hcg

I've been using superdrug and FRER and getting better results from the FRER tests.  I did get a very faint positive on Asda own brand this morning as well.  I've been serial testing as petrified of a chemical.  I drink a lot of water through the day 3-4 litres so no point in me wasting anymore tests until FMU tomorrow

Fay xx


----------



## KDJay

I'm hoping I can get more involved and follow everyone's stories a bit better, I just get easily mixed up!


----------



## Wales81

KD I am absolutely rubbish at keeping up sp don't worry about it. You're very welcome to join in whenever you can xx

Thank you for the info Fay. I'm going to get myself a frer. I really want to see if the line is darker on one of those xx


----------



## rags_83

I think FRER are on offer in superdrug at the moment  

x


----------



## djjim22

Congrats Wales and Fay! So happy for you on your BFP's! I was the same (as I think most are) with the serial testing as you think it's going to disappear! I tested everyday from my first BFP at 5dp5dt right up until OTD then started to calm down (slightly!)xxx


----------



## Harper14

Fay this is why these forums are amazing because without it I would not have researched and made changes and hopefully our successes and stories help others we will never know what change worked but it gives hope to others

Have an amazing time on holiday and can't wait to keep up with your pregnancy 

Good Luck to everyone else x


----------



## pollita

AMAZING news on the BFPs ladies!!! Very happy for you


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Pollita - hope your ok and taking care of your self   xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies, wow slots been happening, just a mega quick one as friends on their way for dinner,

Wales and fay, a massive congrats to you both!! 

Bethan, brilliant news on the treatment planning  


Hope all you ladies doing ok, good luck for appts/scans! Sorry haven't been around much but been keeping up to date with all of you ladies, I haven't got anything to report!.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karma I still need all tests doing only just had scan which they said has shown endo so I've got to have that sorted before I can have anymore tests but bwh don't rush themselves 
Congrats girls on the bfps  xxx


----------



## KDJay

Harper and fay - what were the changes you made that made a difference ?


----------



## Harper14

Kdjay after my first "perfect" cycle where I responded well got lots of eggs, great fertilisation & blasts and a bfn I decided to research implantation issues and also I'm unexplained secondary infertility so figured there must be some underlying issues.

Now I can't say which on of these changes were the reason it worked second time round but I can list what we done different

1) took different vitamins (first cycle only took pregnacare) 2nd cycle took resvetarol (meant to calm down any inflamation) and took omega 3 fish oil apparently improves egg quality

2) sent off for hidden c test which came back positive for ureplasma (such a low cost simple test that I really wish I knew about this before starting ivf journey) treated with course of antibiotics for me & dh)

3) had the scratch wow that hurt but again low cost and proven to increase chances of implantation

4) we didn't have the money to investigate nk cells and immunes so treated empircaly so took prednisolone and clexane with this cycle

I will never know what of the above was the reason or maybe it was a mixture of everything but I got all this advice from serum and this forum and have to say of all the woman (about a dozen of us) that have tried the above we have all since had a bfp so it's worth looking into 

Any other questions please ask I'm always happy to help xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
Hope your all ok... I know there have been a few ups and downs but stay positive!  
I'm ok now finished my night shifts and slept most of today... Off for the weekend then back in Monday and Tuesday then I'm off work to get the house sorted for the move.

Had acupuncture yesterday which was day 4... Have another session next Wednesday which will be day 10. Fingers crossed it is helping the embryo to embed. 
I'm day 5 today and FET a tad nauseous but not sure if that's just my night shifts. Also I've been quite constipated from the progesterone so feeling a bit better now having been to the loo TMI sorry X

Keeping positive x


----------



## trina123

Huge congratulations  ladies i have been reading thinking of egg sharing  again x


----------



## KDJay

Thanks Harper that's really helpful x


----------



## Karmas

Loopy you havent had any bloods? At all? This was my issue with BWH they move slower than my grandmother! If you havent even had your virology tests I dont see why they have scanned you yet. Coventry are quicker with their testing etc and you could get a referral from the GP it takes about 3 weeks to get an initial appointment and you wouldnt have to tell BWH you have even been. Start at the beginning with Coventry and they will do all your screening bloods first as well as your partners, then an abdominal scan, you need to have had a smear done too which you can have at the GP.
Give them a call you have nothing to lose 

Fay, We will all expect you to tell us what your taking how much and where you got them from lol fill me in im already taking about 10 vits a day


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karma I will phone them Monday and see what they say as I'm not happy with bwh the waiting times are far too long 
Thank you for your help  
They said they wanted to make sure there was nothing wrong with me first that's why they did scan but like you said would be best to do bloods first to make sure I'm suitable for egg sharing 
The only bloods ive had done are my day 3 bloods xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I'm excited now to phone Coventry Monday lol there 325 pound cheaper than bwh and screening and consultations are free  I still don't want to start until after Christmas but I mite get further than what I am now lol 
Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies, 

Hope youre all having a great weekend.

Quick question - has anyone had GA for their Egg collection instead on IV sedation?

xxx


----------



## MadameG

I am pretty sure Caz did Bevvy but not sure if she is still around. Is it standard for your clinic? Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

No, i had just the sedation last time but i found it really painful even with sedation and pain killers...and gas and air lol xx


----------



## pollita

Bevvy, I found a great EC sedation V GA thread on here somewhere before mine...I'm on my phone but if you  look for it (I think it may be in the IVF section) there are loads of ladies who had different methods who may be able to help. 

Did you discuss your pain/experience with the clinic? Maybe they just didn't give you enough? I don't know. I remember having 3 doses (if I had more I wasn't with it enough to realise) and it was enjoyable, but I think if I'd just had the first, or maybe the second dose it would have been a different experience.


----------



## rags_83

*Bevvy* - I have had GA at all 3 of my egg collections. It's standard at my clinic so I can't compare to sedation. I think I would rather be out of it and unaware what they are doing - i'm a bit of a baby with things like that!!!

x


----------



## bevvy82

Pollita - thanks hun will look it up!

Rags - Im the same. I actually jerked in the chair and the nurse with the ultrasound stick had to push hard on me to keep me still. it was awful  ive had the light GA a few times with my cancer treatment so i dont mind being knocked out. Did you have to stay at the clinic a long time after? The only thing i worry is that i had had really bad reactions to GA in the past - usually when theyve used gas. when i had my cervical stitch put in place, i vomited so badly after coming round that i popped all of my stitches open.

I did say to the nurse at EC that i sometimes i have a bad reaction to sedation so i wonder whether they tried to give me a lower dosage?? I have my baseline scan on Thursday so will speak to them about it as they may not let me have it...who knows. 

Hope you ladies are both well xxxx


----------



## rags_83

*Bevvy* - I am quite lucky and have never had a bad reaction to GA (i've had several over the last 10 years). My clinic only give a light GA as well as the anti sickness injection. I have always come round quickly and have gone home a couple of hours later after eating and going to the loo. There are so many different types of GA, I am sure they can find something that will work for you. Fingers crossed for you hun.

AFM - I'm ok, still on the horrid 2WW, OTD is on Monday 

x


----------



## bevvy82

They always give me extra doses of anti sickness when the put me out. But even with 4 different types of anti sickness jabs I was still puking. Horrendous. I'm usually ok if they keep that gas away from me lol. 

Are you being strong and not testing or have you been a poas addict lol. 

Oooh 2 days to wait not long now hun.  Did you have one to two transferred ? Keeping everything crossed for you. 

So hard to keep up with everything especially if you miss a day lol xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Hi Bevvy - the plan at my next ec is to have loads of Valium, some steroids (which can help with sickness apparently), loads of anti emetics and the tiniest bit of morphine. It is the opiates that I just cannot tolerate so hopefully I will be too dosed up on Valium to notice it all. I have had three GAs and the first two I vomited for about a week. The one I had last year they used ketamine which was amazing and I literally felt fantastic as soon as I woke up. I asked, but my clinic will not use it for EC as it is might not be good in IVF apparently (although I have read boards in the USA where it is sometimes used). Could well be that it just hasn't been trialled xxx

Rags you are staying very strong! Xx

Wales and Fay I hope you are seeing darker lines   Xx

Pollita I hope you're doing okay chicken xx

Loopy good luck with the call tomorrow xx

CRGW girls hopefully we may get good news in the next few days!


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi girls sorry haven't been on here for a few days, hope everyone is well!! I have been reading posts and been thinking about you ladies  

Madam, I hope we have some news soon as it's killing me hahahaha! Amanda emailed me yesterday and reckons Christmas won't get in the way and that I'll be on long protocol!!


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - so glad Xmas won't get in the way for you - fingers crossed you have some good news when Debs gets back to work this week x

Madame - hope you have some good news re matching this week too x

Pollita - how are things with you? Did you have to go to hospital in the end? Have been thinking about you. Hope you get a match this week too x

Bevvy - poor you with your reactions to GA, and pain during ec. Hope you get something sorted. I can't remember how much pain relief I had, but I know mine really hurt. Ouch! I have really bad asthma, so they couldn't give me too much pain relief as my breathing slowed down dramatically during ec. For the same reasons I struggle a lot with GA. When's your next scan? x

Fay - how are you lady? So excited for you! Not long until holidays either  x

Wales - is that magical second line still getting darker? I am so happy for you x

Rags & Jaja - good luck both for OTD. I have everything crossed for the both of you x

Loopy -hope you get everything sorted & you can cycle asap. All this waiting is often the worst part x

Karmas - well done on all the vitamins! I shove 12 down my gob a day - I retch nearly every time. Some of mine absolutely stink!! x

Leni - so sorry to hear about the polyp. I hope it's sorted asap so you can have your FET. Any idea on time scales with how long you might have to wait? x

Trina - how exciting you might egg share again! Good luck xxx

Sorry if I have missed someone out - hope you are all doing well too.

10 days until my treatment planning appointment on the 28th. My af is due on the 23rd and as I am on short protocol, I presumed my Oct af start would be out. However, the lady in my clinic said they still might start off my Oct af, but put me on norethisterone on day 21 to induce a bleed. Although this seems odd as you tend to go on norethisterone mostly for 5 days, then it can take a while to bleed. So this could mean I start bleeding later than when my nov af is due? Doesn't make sense to me. Anyone had any experience with norethisterone used in this way?

Thanks

B xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks madame and Bethan  I hope I'm doing the right thing though do I stay on at bwh at first? As my oh has sperm analysis in a month and wandering if things don't go to plan with cov then can still carry on at bwh 
You just never know if your doing the right thing xxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy it seems crazy to me that there is such a long wait for something as basic as a SA. We have had them at Care Nottingham and CRGW (x3) and booked them just a few days ahead. Hope you find what's right for you xxx

Bethan I am totally lost with your meds - I hope it gets clearer for you! Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

They said they had problems or something I wil defo fone cov and see what there waiting times are like xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, I agree with MadameG that it's ridiculous that it's taking you so long to get from one stage to the next. I'd definitely enquire elsewhere - you won't regret it (and you don't even necessarily have to tell BWH - just see who sees you first!)

Cortney, great news from Amanda! Honestly, by the time you have a match you will forget all of the waiting for one because time will fly by  

Fay, I hope you're blissfully in BFP and pre-holiday mode! Get packing!

Wales, I hope your BFP is getting darker!

Jaja & rags, wishing you all the best for test date x

Leni, such bad news about the wait again but I hope it can all get sorted quickly for you

Bethan, great news that it's coming up so soon - strange about the potential start dates from the clinic though. Since IVF isn't often time critical, as much as we want to do it NOW surely they would just wait those extra few weeks? Hope it all goes well for you x

CRGW ladies, hope our matches come through soon - Debs is back in a few days!  

Hello to anyone I've missed! Taking a break from editing newborn photos (  ) and I've missed so much in here lately!

AFM, still no   bleed. I will be booking in for the surgical option not this week but next week if nothing has changed. I have builders in all of this week refitting my bathroom, and nobody to take me or pick me up from hospital as my family are away, so another week without being able to do anything. I'm not in any rush, not at risk for infection or anything, but I'm just waiting for the inevitable and it's annoying. My mums home a week tomorrow so she can take me a week wednesday so that should be fine. I'm taking Evening Primrose Oil daily to try to get things moving, apparently it's supposed to help?? It's only been 2 days so fingers crossed.


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks everyone. Feeling very low today and worried I may be having a chemical   my tests aren't darker today, superdrug tests which are supossed to detect the lowest (10-15) are very very faint, though the normal first response which is supossed to detect 25 are much clearer but the same as yesterday's...I stupidly tested on a clear blue digital and it came up 'not pregnant' so been in tears all afternoon. I'm having constant cramping, I never get AF cramps so I'm taking that as a positive sign. I've also tested with asda tests with a sensitivity of 25 and it's come up very very faint so I'm guessing my hcg is no higher than 25 possibly a lot lower. I just feel like it's going to be over in a few days  ...OTD is not until Friday but my clinics OTD is around 4-5 days more than other clinics. I'm 8 dp 5dt at the moment, so 14 days from EC tomorrow. I go away on hols Tuesday so not sure if I should go for beta test on Tuesday morning or should I just leave nature take its course??

Fay xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - those bloody digital tests! Please don't panic just yet. I have seen your tests & they are more than very very faint lines - they're really quite clear. I can't imagine how hard the uncertainty is for you right now. Big huge hugs my lovely friend xxx

Pollita - oh, I am so sorry you still haven't had a bleed. Hopefully by the time someone can take you, nature would have taken it's course anyway. You poor thing though - this really has been a drawn out process for you. Hopefully you will get good news off Debs Tuesday to cheer you up  x

Leni - must have been such a shock when you found out. Really hope you get seen quicker than 6 months, but at least you have time to prepare your body for your FET. Waiting sucks, so I am glad your DP is good at finding positives to help you both  x

Loopy - I agree with the other ladies. Go for a seocnd opinion at another clinic - you needn't let your current clinic know. You have nothing to lose, but possibly a lot to gain. Good luck x

Madame - I am sure I will find out at treatment planning, i just have the patience of a fly! Ha ha x

B xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Fay stay positive and wait until test day! You are meant to test 14 days post transfer not collection so just hang in there... If ur getting positives from cheapy tests go by them... Clear blue aren't necessarily the best just because they are digital. Keep positive Hun you've been through an awful lot.

This is the reason I'm not buying a test until the day before OTD... Last time I became obsessed despite never even having a faint line appear.

It will be a week post transfer tomorrow for me - I had transfer on 12/10... Test day is 26/10.
  

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Fay - CRUSH THOSE **** DIGITALS!!! They suck and they are too harsh to read. You wouldn't even have missed a period yet hun so still plenty of time. Your urine hcg may also be totally different to what is going on in your blood. Personally, I would get the beta done as either you can have a blissful bfp holiday or a blissful cocktail holiday and really get stuck in. You WILL be having the former though   Xxxx


----------



## Wales81

Fay I havent even bought a digital for that reason hun. I've just stuck to the tesco tests so that I can gauge any change in the darkness of the line. I've read so many posts about those digital tests causing upset.
I know it's hard but try and relax, you've done everything right and there's no reason why this is not going to work for you. I do know how you feel, I too am feeling like it's all going to be taken away at any moment, just trying to get through one day at a time. I agree with MadamG, book a beta in then you will have some reassurance and be able to relax on your holiday xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks ladies, been asleep since 7.30 and only now waking up, just tested with the superdrug test and it's slightly darker so feel a teeny bit better and I have betas booked in for Tuesday morning - I'm absoukyelt petrified of the result!!! Xx


----------



## Harper14

Fay chin up sweetie you are doing exactly what I did and warned you about you become a poas addict and mentally torture your self with the lines getting lighter or darker etc. I've just looked back my phone at all the pics of tests I took and some tests and days were darker than others and then otd was actually quite light line on superdrug. I never had the nerve to test on clear blue until I was 2 weeks over otd and betas has come back positive because I read so much horror stories about seeing "not pregnant" even when I tested on it when I was around 3 weeks it still said 1-2 weeks so they really are not accurate so try not to worry.

I know it's so easy to say but I really have been in your position and if I'm being honest I actually found the next 3 weeks until the scan the hardest part because you become so worried and think to your self you can't be that lucky but try and stay positive and occupied. Get the betas which I'm sure will ease your mind and then you can enjoy your holiday which will hopefully take your mind off it somewhat

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita so sorry to hear that things aren't progressing naturally. Hoping that they do before next week. I think there is another herbal supplement that can trigger a bleed as I looked into it years ago when my periods stopped, I'll try and google it xx

Cortney hopefully only a few more days! I haven't even had an AF yet though so there's no rush for me me xx

Wales hope you're okay xx

Fay hope you are feeling far more positive today!! Even the control line varied on the ones I took Xxx

Jaja keep positive!! Xx

Leni rubbish news about your polyp - I hope you get lucky and nab a cancellation spot or it comes round sooner xx

Have a good week all - holiday for me in 10 days!!!!


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks for all your support ladies but the line is hardly there this morning so look like it's all over. To say I'm devastated is an understatement...I don't know wether to go into work this morning, I'm feeling very emotional and even crying typing this message xxx


----------



## MadameG

Fay big bear   Praying it's just an anomaly hun and that it gets stronger later. Stay curled up on the sofa if it makes you feel better although work may make the day go faster until your beta. Be kind to yourself girl xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - I'm so sorry. Don't go into work if you don't want to. Have a duvet day & do whatever you can to get you through to your betas tomorrow. This whole journey can be so cruel. But you did everything you could to get a bfp, you should be so proud. I still have everything crossed that your betas are good xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Got to work, broker down so sent me home and now at the clinic waiting for beta test. Don't see the pony really even first response showed up very very faint today  xx


----------



## Karmas

Aw fay ive got everything crossed for you huni, huge hugs to you xx


----------



## pollita

Aw Fay, that must be heartbreaking. I'm thinking of you - hopefully it's much better than you think. Glad you're not at work, this is much more important   Let us know what they say when they get the results xx


----------



## MadameG

Rooting for you Fay xxx


----------



## Wales81

Sending you lots of love and good luck Fay.  I hope with all my heart this isn't as bad as you think xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks everyone, but even the clinic said its not looking good! Get results between 4-5 they said at my stage they like the hcg to be anything over 20 xxx


----------



## MadameG




----------



## loopy loo1017

Fay i am so sorry hun take care of yourself xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

So sorry Fay,    xxx


----------



## bethannora

So sorry lovely lady x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Tried phoning cov but no ansa had to leave a message not off to a good start xx


----------



## Wales81

Oh Fay I'm so sorry. Sending you big hugs   xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay- know we've text hun but sending massive hugs. I have everything crossed that you get good news from the clinic  


Pollita- sorry to hear things haven't progressed. Hope you are ok hun  

Loopy - found with my clinic that even when you leave a message they don't always get back to you so keep calling! Xx

AFM- nowt much to report. Started my bleed today so thats a good sign and have my baseline on Thursday so hopefully be ready to start stimming. My OH's mother has a catholic background and she told me yesterday that she had ordered some holy water and wants to run it on her belly. Apparantly she had fertility issues and she did the same and got pregnant with my now gorgeous hubby to be so although I'm not religious - I'm up for anything at this point!!!

Xxx


----------



## Harper14

Fay I am so sorry to hear this and really hoped that the beta says differently 

Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## KDJay

I'm still rooting for you Fay, how can they say it is not looking good when the results are not back till later? Sending love x


----------



## rags_83

*Fay* - I know we have been txting but I just want to say how sorry I am you are going through this. Keep us posted later on results, you never know


----------



## Cortneywils

Fay, hope your tests come back good.... Thinking of you Hun lots of   

Bevvy, that's good hopefully linings nice and thin for stimming  

Pollita, hope hospital appt comes round quick so it can get sorted Hun  

CRGW ladies not long until debs back let's hope we get matched lol! 

Bethan, not long until treatment planning and you'll get all your needles  

Hope everyone's ok.... Just a quick one from me as I'm off out soon


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karma how long did it take you to get matched? I just spoke to cov and she said 6 months plus for a recipient I'm going to refer myself to cov an get all testing done so I know where I stand xx


----------



## Fay2410

Had the call it's only 6 so all over for me...thank you all so much for your support, I'm having a break from FF as I just can't take no more heartache, after 3 ectopics, 2 miscarriages a negative cycle and a chemical I just don't feel like living at the moment. I'm absolutely heartbroken, just feel like a failure!!! I wish you all the best for your cycles

Lots of love xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Again fay I'm so sorry and it's not your fault so don't ever feel like a failure all the best fay xxxx


----------



## poppy05

Sending you hugs fay, i was hoping to read good news from you, its so unfair   im so sorry, take as much time as you need, ff will always be here to support you 


poppy xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fay - hun you are not a failure. There's no explanation as to why these things don't work but it's nothing that you've done. I am so completely heartbroken for you that it has not worked. I'm so sorry 😕 lots of love and hugs. Don't be hard on yourself. We all understand if you take a break off here. I'll text you xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Awwww Fay!! Life can be so cruel   ... Please don't blame yourself Hun it's not your fault, take as much time as you need Hun and we'll be here when you're ready for FF again. Be kind to yourself!! Lots more


----------



## bethannora

Fay I'm heartbroken for you. I so hoped this was your time - you deserve it so much. You're not a failure, you're an incredible woman. Totally understand that you need a break. Try to enjoy your holiday - spoil yourself. Thinking of you lady xxx


----------



## pollita

Oh Fay, I'm so so sorry. My heart breaks for you   Nothing we can say can help right now, just take the time you need to take care of yourself. We are here if you need us to chat and vent to xx


----------



## Wales81

Fay I'm so sorry to hear this. Its so cruel, I'm heartbroken for you. There's nothing we can say but please know that we are here for you. Try and take a break and enjoy your holiday. Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## rags_83

Fay - I am so truly sorry, I have been in tears for you this evening. After everything you have been through I really wanted this to be your time. Take a break and have a rest on holiday. Always here if you ever need a chat


----------



## fluttershy1983

This really is a big rollercoaster of uncertainty, disappointment, heartache, excitement, relief, hope, faith, luck and at the root fate or mother nature, depending of beliefs. I've looked through so many many posts on this forum some happy ones, some angry ones and some upsetting ones. It never gets easier to see someone else in pain. Some of us haven't yet had that horrific experience, and unfortunately some of us have. I don't think words could ever ease your pain, but please know we will always be here for you. Take all the time you need, we will all be here for you. Xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Oh Fay I am so so truly sorry. It's such a horrible experience and fertility treatment really is such a cruel game at times. Definitely spoil yourself on holiday and take all the time you need. You are certainly not a failure - you are so strong! Look after yourself sweetie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

fay...

Stay strong xx


----------



## KDJay

I am so sorry fay, can't imagine to understand the roller coaster of emotions . Sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Fay I'm so sorry love xxx


----------



## pollita

Fay, been thinking of you all night, sending lots of love. Just want to say please try to have a wonderful holiday despite the circumstances. You deserve this break, you need it more than anyone  

Afm, sorry if tmi but had some murky looking cm this morning which I'm praying is the start of the end!  A little acehy but no more than the last couple of weeks. And to top it off I think I have a blooming sinus infection - currently flat on the couch with a hot water bottle on my face (and the builders are drilling and sawing away making my headache worse   )


----------



## rags_83

Well said Pollita  . I have been thinking of you also Fay. I really do hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday. 

Pollita - Fingers crossed it is the start of the end for you, I can only imagine how hard the wait has been. 

Hope everyone else is well today

x


----------



## Karmas

Aw Fay huni you have done everything you could this is certainly not your fault. Your not out yet hun you still have the frosties and you will get there in the end you truly deserve it xxx


----------



## MadameG

Fay hope the sunshine brings some smiles despite it all. Have a well earned break xx

Pollita I hope it is too. Keep yourself cosy with painkillers within reach. I was much earlier than you but the pain wasn't too bad. Heat wraps helped xxxx

Rags hope you're good xx

Love to all - I'm on the lookout for an (unsurprisingly) missing AF, let me know if you see the pest  xxx


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - I do hope this is the start of it for you. I know it must still be such a tough time for you. Hope you're OK x

MadameG - hope she arrives soon for you! x

jaja & rags - when are your OTDs? Good luck xxx

Wales - how are you feeling? When is OTD for you? xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Got an appointment at docs to be referred to cov yay
Hope your all ok  xx


----------



## bethannora

Fab news loopy - hopefully things will move quicker for you now x

Fay - still thinking of you lovely x


----------



## bethannora

Ps - crgw ladies, I hope you get some good matching news today x


----------



## Wales81

Pollita, I do hope this is the start of it for you, can't imagine what you've had to go through. Hope you are being kind to yourself.

Loopy, glad things are moving along. Hope that this move quickly with the new clinic. 

Madam, hope AF is on the way! 

Bethan, how are you doing? Are you going to change any meds or vitamins for this cycle?

Jaja & Rags, not long until your OTD's now! How are you both feeling?

Courtney, any news on matching? Is Deb back yet?

Karmas, Bevvy, KDJ, Fluttershy, Leni, hope your all ok. 

Fay, you are still in my thoughts, hope this holiday will bring you some peace x

AFM, OTD is tomorrow. After promising myself I wouldn't test early I've tested every day since 5dp5dt! I'm not going to go in for a beta, I'll only want to do another one to see if it's doubled and so on. I've decided to do a last test tomorrow, ring the clinic to give them the news and then put my faith in what will be will be. Hope has got me this far at least. I'll be reading to see how you're all getting on, but I'm not going to post on this thread from here on, I don't think it's fair to talk too much about bfp's (technically I've outstayed my welcome anyway seeing as my egg share cycle was back a few months ago!). I would like to say thank you to you all though for your support, your knowledge, and basically for being there whenever I've needed to vent or have a mini meltdown! Lots of love to you all x x x


----------



## bethannora

Wales - I will have everything crossed for you. Please keep us updated - seeing BFPs gives us all hope 

I am taking about 12 vitamins a day! I retch every time because they stink and some are massive!! The biggest change this time will be that I am on short protocol and not long, as they think my ovaries don't bouce back from being shut down from the downregging. My AMH is 28 so I should respond a lot better than I do. They are still going to start me on gonal f 300 again, and also add in steroids this time. I didn't bleed last time before OTD, so sticking to the same support after ET - utrogestan & Elleste. Is that what you are on? I am also going to pay to have the scratch done this time, and gonna have 2 put back in (same as last time). 

B x


----------



## Wales81

Thanks hun. I obviously won't be able to completely drag myself away from you lovely ladies, but I am mindful that it's not what everyone needs to see. I'm on 2 cyclogest a day -morning and night, and also 4 elleste. I hope all the changes work their magic chick, it's great that they've learned from your previous cycles, gives you a much better chance xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks bethan I'm so excited for you starting your journey bet your excited  
Thanks Wales I just hope I have more luck with this clinic  and congrats on your bfp it's so nice to hear success stories xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, really hope It is the start for you Hun as you've been through a lot and can't bear to think what you've gone through   Hope you're looking after your self and that you get better soon.

Loopy, that's brilliant hope they can get it done sooner for you  

Wales, a massive congrats Hun   I think debs is back tomorrow, haven't had any news yet.  

Bethan, it's going to so quick for you Hun now you're doing short protocol   Hope this protocol goes better for you  

Fay, still thinking of you  

Jaja and rags, hope otd is too far away!!  

Madam, Hope your well and AF turns up for you!! My AF came today so I'm having a chilled out day (well after work lol!) and doing no housework lol!   

Leni, karmas and bevvy, hope you ladies are well.  

Sorry if I've forgot anyone as I'm using my phone lol!


----------



## rags_83

Hi ladies, 

Just a little update, my OTD was actually yesterday but in light of the upsetting news from poor Fay, it didn't feel right posting.

Still in shock but its BFP for me 

Absolutely thrilled but equally nervous.

x


----------



## Cortneywils

Rags, a massive congratulations Hun!!!! Yipeeee!!!!!


----------



## MadameG

Rags


----------



## bethannora

Congratulations Rags - wonderful news! I'm delighted for you x


----------



## pollita

Aw great news rags!


----------



## bevvy82

Aww rags that's amazing news honey. So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Wales81

Lovely news Rags! Congratulations!! Xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Worried that I've not had many symptoms other than tiredness (however I'm a nurse so work long shifts), some niggling and ache low down, and clear discharge - no spotting.
I had transfer last Monday so not sure if this makes me 8dp5dt or 9dp5dt... What should I be feeling?
OTD is Monday 26th
Trying my hardest not to test earlier 

Staying positive   and continuing with Zita west relaxation 2ww cd each day
Last day at work today so I'm resting from now til I start new job on 2/11. Have the move to do on 31/10
Xx


----------



## trina123

So sorry fay its so unfair x wales please keep us updated  rags big congratulations  hunny xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Jaja- some people don't even get symptoms when they are pregnant. I had no idea til my period was late with my ds so please don't symptom spot and panic. No bleeding is a good sign. Aches and cramps down there could b a sign of implantation. I think you are 8dpt5dt hun but someone pls correct me if I'm wrong. Try not to test til otd but having been there myself it's harder than you imagine! Xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Rags huge congratulations X

Thanks ladies


----------



## rags_83

Ah thanks ladies for all your messages. Feeling very loved  

Jaja - I don't have many symptoms, just slightly sore boobs and some on off cramping. 

x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Congrats rags so happy for you  xx


----------



## MadameG

Jaja you are 8dp5dt  don't worry about symptoms as a lot of people get zero, plus it is so so early on in an pregnancy. Plus the progesterone meds could well just be the cause of people's symptoms too! Glad you can have a nice rest - otd isn't too far away for you now, keep going lady xxxx

Wales I don't mind you being here - keep us updated, such wonderful news xxx

Any CRGW girls get a call today? Debs must be swamped bless her xxx


----------



## Karmas

Oh Wales huge congrats hun and dont abandon us knowing that its working gives us all a little hope!

Rags huge congrats hun 

Fingers crossed for you both xx


AFM - we are fine, just waiting for our start date in Nov it should be about a month from today !! Cant believe its finally coming


----------



## KDJay

Congrats Rags!!!!

wales- I love hearing success stories so always nice for you to keep around you havent outstayed your welcome!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Congratulations rags !! It's lovely to hear bfp's gives us all hope. I hope it's a smooth ride from here onwards  xxx

Loopy I'm glad things are moving a bit faster for you hun xxx

Wales we will all be thinking of you too lovely I hope for you too you have a happy healthy pregnancy keep us updated and check in from time to time  xxx

Jaja, as the girls said some women get symptoms and some don't. As hard as it may be try to relax as much as you can. How have you resisted the urge to poas ? Lol im sure when it's my turn next month I'm going to be an addict. I have Noooooo patience what so ever lol xxx

Karmas, I'm cycling next month too !! But I'm on short protocol so all being well Its the beginning of the month. Xxx

Everyone else I hope you are all well sorry if I missed any of you, it's just a quick check in with you all.  xxx

AFM, not much to report, I go for my scan next Friday if my AF turns up next Thursday. Other then that I'm just reading through your posts in here and trawling the forum lol. 

Weather is poop though, and my bloody heating is on the blink grrrrrrrrr  but such is life, not long till 🎅🎁🎄 is anyone shopping yet ? Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Why is there short or long protocol? Just thought I'd ask lol
Karmas and fluttershy bet ur so excited to start  
Love the fact that cov do your scan and bloods on first consultation 
I just keep finding out that people are pregnant and most really don't deserve it so frustrating 
Was at work today and saw a pregnancy test and thought God I hope I will be able to use 1 of these again next year lol silly isn't it xxx


----------



## bethannora

Loopy - re long vs short. It often depends on your AMH - typically short protocol is used for poor responders, but it can also sometimes be used for people with a particularly high AMH too. There are some anomalies too, so I have a normal range AMH (2 so I should respond a lot better than I do. Because of this I have tried long protocol twice, but this time round I will be doing short protocol to see if I respond better. Fingers crossed! x

Karmas & fluttershy - I have my treatment planning a week today, so hopefully I will be cycling at a similar time to you both. Exciting! x

Jaja - don't panic! Like the other ladies have said, a lot of women have no symptoms. Good luck for OTD x

Rags & Wales - still super happy for you both! When are your first scans booked in for? x

Pollita / Madame / Cortney - any news yet on a match? Hope you get matched soon ladies x

Bevvy - how are you doing lady? Not long until baseline scan for you. Exciting times ahead x 

B xxxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

O rite bethan I get it now thanks for explaining it  I have my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## MadameG

No news yet Bethan, I'm just going to wait as I'm not allowed to cycle again yet anyway xxx

Fluttershy not long till you'll be jabbing X

Loopy it's the same here - the next round of pregnancy announcements have started   xx

Karmas so chuffed that you are finally starting xxx


----------



## pollita

I've not heard anything either, but I can't cycle yet either (at this rate it'll be years   ) 

Argh, the pregnancy announcements. One of my good friends was pregnant the same time and stage as me (naturally, though it took her three whole months and she's SO grateful it happened because she was starting to think she was infertile.................................yeh). She means well, I know, but she messages me to see how I'm doing and that's lovely, but then she ends her message with how horrible her morning sickness is, or how expensive maternity clothes are...I know she just doesn't get it, but I'm finding myself avoiding her messages for days. I don't want to push her away, I am so happy for her, but I just can't handle it right now. 

Rant over. I know you ladies know how I feel!


----------



## MadameG

Pollita it's so so tough   I'm utilising the unfollow function on ******** rather a lot at the moment... I hope she realises that it's just not what you need to hear st the moment or you can perhaps imply it face to face. Have things progressed at all for you? Xxx


----------



## Karmas

Aw Polita I know how that feels hun when I thought we would be starting last yr a friend of mine fell pregnant at the same time and now her baby is 6m old I look back and think WOW its taken me 18m nearly to even get here what the hell! 

All the baby xmas stuff is out and all the first xmas bits and I hate it ever second of it. I love the children I have more than life itself but its so much more difficult when you find out that the most natural thing that can happen to a woman wont happen to you. Devastating. 

over the last 18m 9 maybe 10 of our friends and family are either just had babies or are expecting I try everything I can to just avoid them all tbh


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame I know I thought I might be used to it by now but I'm not 
Pollita it must be so hard for you especially after what has just happened and the fact that it still isn't over yet I hope your ok and things start to progress so you can try and get on with things  
Karmas I seen a baby's first Xmas bauble the other day and I wanted to buy it but I stopped myself I no I'm very lucky to have my lil boy but to have all them firsts again would be amazing
It is so true that it's devastating not to be able to have the one thing that comes naturally to so many women/couples
This forum is so nice to be able to talk to people I feel like my family and oh are getting sick of me talking about it xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Which pregnacare tablets do I need girls? 
There conception original max I'm confused lol xx


----------



## pollita

Loopy, I was told that as long as I was getting 400mg of folic a day any would do until I was pregnant. I picked up Seven Seas Trying to Conceive & early pregnancy vits (they were on offer in tesco, and the pills were tiny and more manageable for me!) but when I looked at the ingredient list they had everything that most of the other, more expensive brands did!


----------



## loopy loo1017

O ok will go and have a look tomorrow thanks pollita xx


----------



## MadameG

I have the pregnacare conception - the tablets are huge! Will deffo have a look at the seven seas xx


----------



## bethannora

I'm on the same as madameg and they are mahoosive!!!


----------



## MadameG

...and they turn my pee fluorescent green


----------



## loopy loo1017

Haha madame I'm going to steer clear of those lol 
Seven seas it is xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Any ideas on what's best for men? Lol I ask too many questions lol sorry xx


----------



## MadameG

Ha Loopy - it is to do with the b vitamins in them, at least it reminds me that I have taken it  there is a pregnacare man plus there are tons of other stuff he can take...but it was hard enough getting mine to take the one   Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Morning ladies,

Sorry not been in touch. Started my new job this week and have been knackered lol. Hope you're all keeping well. 

Loopy- I have only been taking folic acid as my clinic said that as long as I'm taking that, they are happy. Everyone has their own opinion but in my opinion, I didn't shovel all these pills when I got pregnant first time round and didn't do it on my first ivf and although I know it failed, I had a good cycle and everything. The clinic were actually baffled as to why it didn't work. I'm get really freaked out taking tablets of any kind so I would defo struggle with all the ones you lot are taking. Hats off to you all!! 

I know how all you guys feel about others being pregnant. My best friend told me she was pregnant two days after my cycle failed (she didn't know about the failed cycle at that point) and I was bitter to say the least. I do a lot of unfollowing and hiding people's posts. We just have to keep our Chins up and believe it's our turn soon 

AFM- off to the clinic this morning for my baseline scan so hopefully they will tell me I can start stimming. I'm still having my bleed tho and find it all a bit embarrassing when they have to poke around down there what I'm bleeding :-/ hopefully the nasal spray has been doing it's job!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Good luck today Bevvy fingers crossed you get good news x


----------



## Cortneywils

Good luck bevvy


----------



## MadameG

Good luck Bevvy! my clinics advice is just folic acid too xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies, 

Loopy as bethanorra said, if you have a high amh or you are a poor responder. Also if you had a low ovarian reserve on last attempts, and age could also mean being put on short protocol as far as I'm aware. But I'm all new to this still and only found out by trawling literally hundreds of post and threads on here lol.

Do you think you'll stick with Coventry loopy ? Seems to move a bit faster then birmingham. 
As for vitamins I'm the same as Madame, I'm only taking well woman pregnancare but also fish oil omega 3, and the OH is taking fish oil omega 3 and well man conception. I looked through pages on different vitamins on here, I even took a few more but I hate taking pills, i've got no problems with my insides so I didn't feel for me that I need to take more then what I'm on now, But that's just my decision. It's entirely up to you what you want to take, I just felt it was too much for me, they are huge the pregnacare and fish oil lol.

Sorry you all are hearing the pregnancy booms from other people, I know it's not easy hearing the news. Especially as Christmas is looming and families gather together. Keep your chins up ladies, it will happen to us all, we just have to relax and wait unfortunately. But try to remain positive even through the most negative times. Xxx

Bethanorra and karmas I'm so glad we will by cycling together, I hope we have positive journeys  xxx

Good luck today Bevvy !  xxx

How are you doing today jaja? Xx

Madame g when will you be cycling again lovely ? Xx

Hope everyone else is good  xxx

AFM just plodding along, awaiting AF, I know it's looming, my boobs are sore, and annoyingly my gut expands grrrr, still waiting for my heating to be sorted out too. 
On a totally different subject do any of you shop at H&M ? I do and have done for years. But I haven't bought trousers or shorts from there since July. And I have to say I'm shocked at how their sizes have shrunk. Now I know that sounds stupid and you all probably think yea yea you're just putting weight on lol, but I kid you not, I'm usually a 6/8. So I went in there picked up some trousers and thought they look a bit small but I'll try them on when I get home. Got home and omfg they wouldn't get past my knees !!!! I thought f**k me I've put some weight on !!!   so I took them back and picked up the next size up 8 and they weren't any better ! I reluctantly picked up a size 10 which fit, although a little tight, but I refuse to buy a 12 as I know full well I'm not. I was horrified that H&M have reduced their clothes sizes so much!! Now I'm not body conscious in the slightest, but dear God that can not be good for girls with eating disorders surely. It made me think I'd put on a ton of weight since the summer, I was gob smacked. Sorry to trail off there but I thought I'd share it with you all in case any of you shop there, beware lol. Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fluttershy- I agree about h&m. I bought some trousers in there for the first time...size 10 like every other shop and couldn't get them past my thighs...and they arent exactly chunky!! Lol. 

Thanks for the messages ladies. Scan went well. They said my lining is a little thick but that's coz I'm halfway through my bleed. Nurse took some bloods but said the scan looked fine so will be starting stimms tomorrow - unless they see something in my bloods that say otherwise. So yay I'm starting but waaaa I hate the injection part lol xxx


----------



## bethannora

Amazing news Bevvy - woop! Buy that emla cream in bulk x


----------



## KDJay

My clinic also said just to keep to the pregnacare but my gf has bought Maca as well so i am taking that and maybe I will get some Omega 3 and Royal Jelly but I am not sure if you are meant to stop the rest once you start treatment, does anyone know? 

Sent pictures to the OD nurses this week that they wanted for matching and they are going to start matching once my gf has finished her monitored cycle which hopefully will be the end of this month - just want to get started now!


----------



## bevvy82

Beth - haha I've been getting my mate to steal it from work for me lol. Got a good supply building up hahaha. I'm dreading this part. It's not so much the needle now coz the cream is amazing it's the fact of having to hold the gonal injection in you for so long that makes my legs go a bit funny lol.  You got your start dates yet? 

Jd- how exciting that you'll be getting started soon 

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy - you have to hold the gonal f in   Bleugh I like it just to be over and done with! Glad you can hopefully start xx

Kd hope you are well on your way soon - is your gf going to carry then? I think I missed a bit on here xx

Fluttershy I tried some on this week and thought they were small too! I have to keep a mental checklist of what size I am in each store   Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - amazing that she's been stealing it! Oh no, I have been on gonal f and wasn't told to keep the needle in. Do you have the pre filled syringe ones then? You will be fine lady - all worth it when you get your bfp  x

KDJay - hope you're not waiting too long to be matched x

Flutterhsy - how annoying re H&M! Hope af comes soon x

No dates for me yet - treatment planning is in 6 days. Eeeeekkk!

B x


----------



## bevvy82

Yeah I have the prefilled pens. I've been told both times that you push the red button in then push the end all the way in til the dial gets to zero then hold the syringe in for a further 10 seconds to make sure the dose has all been dispensed then release the button and then pull the needle out   I hate it lol. 

Ooh not long to wait now Beth yay. My friend is a paramedic so when she's been in A&E she's been asking the nurses for it lol. Saving me a small fortune lol xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy, that's good you saved some money, I work in a hospital so I might start raiding the nurses store room to see if they got any  

Bethan, not long then until treatment planning... How exciting!!  

Fluttershy! I've only ever shopped in H&M once and bought a lovely top.... Glad you mentioned about the sizes as I've lost 4 stone and now a size 8/10 and I would of been upset to have to buy a bigger size but now I'm prepared lol!
Hope AF comes soon  

Hope everyone is well and will be starting cycling soon!!

Jaja!! Hope OTD comes quick Hun!!  

AFM, no news on a match yet, I was going to email/phone to ask but I think I'll wait until they contact me or maybe wait another few weeks as I don't think I will be cycling this side of Christmas


----------



## KDJay

Fluttershy - there are certain shops I def avoid as they will get me down in the dumps about sizes, Zara is the worst I think!

Madame - Yes My gf is carrying with my eggs, all very exciting! She is doing a monitored cycle at the moment and so far so good she is not getting any side effects from the drugs and the first scan was all good. 

Bevvy - I am not lookign fwd to the injections especially as I cant get the gf to do them as she is away for work a couple of days a week!


----------



## bevvy82

KD- I can't recommend Emla cream from the chemist enough. It's a god send when doing the injections. Just remember to put it on an hour beforehand so it has time to work  luckily my other does them coz there's no way I could. Think he likes to play doctor anyway haha. Failing that, my brother and best mate are paramedics so I can always recruit them to help lol. 

Cortney- defo take advantage of sneaking some freebies coz it's almost £4 a tube to buy and you know how tiny they are! Well done on losing 4 stone chick. What an achievement !! 

Xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame I know I'm going to struggle to get my oh to take any vets lol
Thanks girls for the advice with the vitamins  
Fluttershy I loved h and m up until about 2 months ago they reckon I've put 3 inches on my waist lol don't get me wrong I have put weight on but I needed too hated being skinny I'm about a size 10-12 but I'm 5'7 so it's better I've put on 2 stone woops I just love food. I got stuck in a size 12 dress there 2 haha o dear
I'm defo staying at cov as I still haven't heard a thing from bwh regarding my scan so I'm not happy at all 
Bevvy glad your scan went OK  
Hope everyone is well and things are progressing xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Morning everyone,

So me and the oh have been having a chat about a day 2/3 or day 5 transfer. The clinic seem to push for a day 5 for obvs reasons but I think it's also because we have to pay £800 if they do this. Also , we want to have 2 put back in this time and on our last attempt only 1 embryo made it to day 5. Was reading that some embryos don't make it to day 5, not because they were always destined not to make it but because they don't like the artificial environment. My last day 5 perfect blast didn't take and I seem to read quite a few stories on here where the day 5 hasnt worked and day 2/3 has. Sooooo confused as to what to do! Personally, I think if it's gonna work , it's gonna work. So we are kinda swaying at day 2/3 transfer and get them back in to their natural environment asap. Esp as we want to have two out back. 

What's your opinions ladies? Xxxx


----------



## pollita

Bevy, you never know! Like you say sometimes environment is a factor. My clinic doesn't charge for 5 day but still pushes for it however to see how they progress. Does your clinic use embryoscope? If not I am not sure I'd want them in and out for 5 days when they check, that's bound to mess them up!


----------



## bevvy82

Pollita- I don't know hun, they have never mentioned it. Although the embryologist last time was saying something like they leave them on day 4 so don't know how well they are developing on that day so I'm guessing they don't. Like you say, I don't like the thought of them being moved about n stuff every day. Such a dilemma. I'm thinking that we maybe go for 2/3 day transfer this time and if it doesn't work we will use a different clinic that does the blast for free. Know we should put in everything we've got but £800 is a lot of money for us right on Xmas and with a wedding too and last time with it failing, we might as well have thrown £800 down the toilet xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy I have also been having that dilemma with myself, despite the use of embryoscope and free blastocyst culture. I was toying with the idea of having a day 3 transfer with the best looking one and freezing any blasts...soooo many choices xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Madame- glad someone else is going through the same dilemma as me! I just see so many conflicting stories so don't know what to do. Whats swaying you to go for day 3 transfer? Did you have a day 5 last time? Xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi all
Dying to test but I'm holding out til Monday morning
My husband is in Belfast so we are Gona FaceTime the test lol even the peeing on the stick the wants to be part of it. Unfortunately he had to move to start his job before mine so won't physically be there on test day so this is the closest he will be with me. Tmi I know lol

I actually said I wasn't buying a test til Sunday however looking through a drawer for something earlier I found a clear blue one - not a digital.  However I quickly put it back in the drawer but temptation has increased

Today I had lower back ache, tummy cramps and now my boobs hurt. I feel exhausted too.
Trying not to read into symptoms but hoping these are positive signs tho know it can be the progynova and cyclogest. I think I'm 10 days post 5dt today.

I hope your all ok xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy I had a day five transfer last time. It just plays on my mind that we are expecting these little balls of cells to grow in such an alien environment when really they may be fine if they were back where they belong and turn into a healthy baby. It's all such unknowns... I have seen clinics abroad that will do a day three transfer AND a day five two days later, although I imagine this has its own risks of infections etc. I guess it depends how they look like they are developing, although realistically the appearance doesn't tell you how chromosomally normal they are and is open to interpretation by the individual embryologist. Is enough to send you loopy! 

Jaja you are so strong, it would be driving me berserk!!! So hoping it is good news for you - all good signs   Xxx

Afm I feel pretty down today. I have really lucid dreams and dreamt that I had a natural bfp with the two lines. I checked everything to make sure it wasn't a dream and told DH - the lines were so dark and I was ecstatic....then of course I woke up. Pretty silly but made me so sad.


----------



## bevvy82

Madame - you are defo on the same wavelength as me about it. I think we will risk the 2/3 day transfer and hope for the best. its all a game of chance anyway i think as you are never guaranteed for it to work. aww bless ya. i keep having the same sort of dreams. Think the whole IVF process completely consumes you...well it does me!

Jaja- Well done for holding out missy. My plan is to do the same as last time i was a complete poas addict and it did my sanity no good whatsoever lol. Keeping everything crossed for a BFP for you 

xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Jaja - well done! I think it's lovely you're doing it over Skype. Good luck x

Bevvy - I think the only real benefit with day 5 is selecting the best. Apart from that, day 3 vs day 5 are the same. £800 is a lot so if I'm honest, I would go for a 3 day transfer too. Get them back in their mummy  how was your first stim jab? I don't have the pre filled pens, I draw up my gonal f each time x

Madame - I have had those dreams too. It's horrible when you wake up. Big hugs x

B xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Thanks ladies
I'm busy sorting out my dressing table and wardrobe today so keeping busy. Then tomorrow I'm meeting up with a few friends from lunch and tea so will be occupied: then Sunday I will start on my spare bedroom then it will be Monday! It's Sooo difficult tho 
Just praying for a BFP!


----------



## bevvy82

Beth- thanks hun, I think I'm defo gonna do the 2/3 day - not sure what my clinic offer. I've got my first stim jab tonight...am dreading it :-( I thought everyone had the prefilled pens lol xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I think if I ever get that far I'm going to have 2-3 day transfer as I'm worried that they may not get to blast and then I would be gutted I never had transfer earlier but until I'm in that situation I spose I don't no :/ 
Hope your all well xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi everyone  

Jaja!! You're being very strong about testing, I work of caved in by now lol! Hope the next few days goes quick for you as it seems you'll be busy  

Re day transfer... It's a very tough choice as it must be better for the embie to be put in mummy sooner as its so natural for it.  

Bevvy, hope your stimm jab goes well!!

Madam, what a cruel dream... Our minds can be cruel... I've had dreams similar!! Hope you're well!

CRGW ladies I've had a phone call from debs and she reckons they have lots of recipients but they seem to want blue eyes- and mines brown... Typical!! She said that if I'm not matched by 2nd nov she'll get me in for treatment planning and day 21 will be 9th Nov and I'm going on holiday the 2nd dec so looks like I'll start in jan maybe!! I'm not sure how long, long protocol takes!! Any ideas??

Hope everyone's well... Sorry for lack of personals as I'm on my phone


----------



## MadameG

Cortney I've got brown eyes too, ah well. Still waiting for AF anyway (and then the one after!). I don't think you'll squeeze it in hun - no chance of changing the holiday? It takes about six weeks to get to egg collection from day 21, depending on how quickly you stim. 

Jaja good plans to keep you occupied! 

Bevvy good luck with the jab, you'll be fine  xx

Loopy it's tough choices indeed x

Bethan thanks lovely X

Cheers for the love girls, needed it today xxxx


----------



## pollita

Strangly enough, I was told the same thing when I was last at CRGW - that recipients really want blue eyes. How strange! But ladies, rest assured that this blond haired, blue eyed donor still hasn't found a match (although I'm not entirely convinced I've been made available yet...) Amanda said she'd call me 2 weeks ago and I think she's forgotten (I keep forgetting to call her). 

I'm sure we will all get matches soon, just annoying having to wait x


----------



## Cortneywils

Madam, have you heard from debs? I'm not sure wether to change holiday dates as they said they don't do EC after 7th dec so it'll only give me extra 5 days so not sure there's any point.... But then I'm being told different things as I got told they stop EC after 7th dec then first EC will be 11th jan (Anna's words), then when I spoke to Amanda she said that Christmas won't get in the way of treatment... So now not sure if I'll be starting Decembers cycle or January's, I guess I'll find out at treatment planning, which Anna told me it'll be after 14th dec and now debs told me it's after the 2nd Nov which I'm not complaining as its sooner lol!  

Pollita, can't believe she hasn't rang you yet, they must be super busy as it took Amanda days to email me back. I wonder why they all want blue eyes as it doesn't mean to say the baby will have that eye colour


----------



## bethannora

Crgw ladies - how odd re eye colour! I was never told that. I have green eyes & was matched super fast, so hopefully it's not the case. So hope you all have good news soon x

Cortney - if day 21 is nov 9 then ec will be week starting 7 dec. so it might be worth changing your holiday dates if you can? Oooohhh it's possibly not long away for you at all x

Pollita - how is everything going with you? Have things moved on naturally? Really hope they have. Poor you, it's been such a drawn out process. Hope you get your call soon x

Madame - hope your af comes quickly (and the one after that again). Waiting is always horrible x

Bevvy - first stim jab tonight! Woop x

Rags - how you feeling lady? Do you have your scan date? X

Wales - when's your first scan? Hope you're feeling ok x 

Jaja - still so impressed you haven't tested. Well done x

Leni - how are things with you? Xxx

Kdjay - how are you and your gf doing with your treatment? X

Flutter shy - did you get your clothes from elsewhere in your correct size? X

Loopy - hope Coventry moves loads quicker! When's your first appt again? I've got a memory like a sieve x

Fay - if you're reading, I miss you on here x

Treatment planning for me in 5 days! Eeeekkk! Still shoving 12 supplements down my gob everyday. Bleurgh! Af arrived today too. Thinking of taking baby aspirin too - do any of you ladies take it? Have read good things.

Have an awesome weekend everyone xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, how exciting that treatment planning is nearly here!!

I am thinking about changing holiday but the only problem with that is I'm going with my sister and I have no idea what I can tell her the reasons why I want to change dates... Not sure if she'll be happy to do it as we've had to pay £100 to change destinations... And the holiday might be more expensive to go later, I might have look on Thomsons website for the week after


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi bethan I'm not sure yet tried ringing today to make sure they have had my referral just waiting for a date now can't wait  can't believe treatment planning is so close good luck 
I can't believe people want blue eyes so much I have green so I'm hoping at that point green might be wanted lol its mad as like you said it's not saying they are going to get blue eyes anyway xx


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - why don't you cheekily ask if you can do short protocol instead? Always worth a try! It wouldn't affect your hols then. Where you going? X

Loopy - a date will be with you before you know it! Hopefully green eyes are wanted in your clinic too x

B x


----------



## loopy loo1017

I agree with bethan cortney worth an ask 
Hopefully bethan I just can't wait until I get the ball rolling a family member has a gender scan 2morrow and I'm excited but I'm gutted as it's so exciting finding all that stuff out so I think it's going to be a tough weekend xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, hope they get a date for you soon!!

Girls I might ask!! I guess there's no harm, will I have my treatment planning with debs, shall I wait for my treatment planning to ask or shall I ask before? Thanks girls


----------



## Cortneywils

Just worked out if I go on short protocol it be the same issue as I'm on CD4 now so AF will be about 20th Nov and if AF is late then it be too late lol! Typical!

Also ladies does the stimming drugs need to be kept in the fridge? Trying to think of a way to hide it as sisters unaware of IVF xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks cortney 
I'd prob ask before if it was me but I have no patience anyway xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

You may have to get a mini fridge for your room if it does need to be kept in fridge cortney  lol the things we do ay xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Yes exactly was I was thinking of getting   Thanks loopy!!

Anyone know what temp it had to be kept in x


----------



## pollita

I'm going to go against the grain and say don't you dare change your holiday! If you have a match and your holiday interferes, then you'll both just have to wait a month. If you don't have a match then you can start whenever you want. 

The timelines vary so much, think how annoyed you'll be if you pay to change your holiday and find that it either messes up dates more than it would as it is booked now, or wouldn't have affected it at all. 

It's annoying to wait but at the end of the day it's only 4 weeks difference and you're too far out right now to guess dates. Every time I have tried to guess my dates I've been wrong


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks Pollita, you're right as like you said you can't control this treatment at all! I will keep to my holiday and enjoy it and I will just wait


----------



## loopy loo1017

Pollita I defo think you are right tbf it may stress you out more changing your holiday and you need to be as relaxed as possible 
I'm stressing myself out all the time with waiting now at least you have something to look forward to xx


----------



## Cortneywils

That's true loopy   Thanks ladies


----------



## MadameG

Yes deffo to sticking to your dates, as it gives something concrete to work around. Especially as when you have never cycled before, it's not known how quickly you'll respond to the stims etc. Much easier to have it in the new year when you have free time. Saying that you could get a match next week and be all systems go  just hang in there hun and enjoy not having to cram 100g protein a day into your mouth  the stims drugs do need to be kept in the fridge but they are tiny little vials xxxx it is the trigger pen that is mahoosive and needs to be in there xx

Bethan it is coming round quick! I am going to ask for clexane but they effectively do the same I think xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I don't know why I do it but just sat and watched fertilisation to birth videos on baby centre I love to see it all but end up feel sad xx


----------



## KDJay

I'm trying to work out dates etc too and I am so confused so any help would be appreciated especially as I am getting everything second hand through my girlfriend who has been going to the clinic for scans etc in her monitored cycle. They told her today that hopefully she wil finish her monitored cycle next Friday 30th. They have given her the pill to give to me so that I can start taking it next week (27th on day 2). They have said it will take a couple of weeks to be matched. The clinic closes between 23 december to 4th january (last EC 10th December)- so does that mean that I wont have time before christmas to do all the meds for EC etc, im doing long protocol!


----------



## MadameG

Hi KD, I don't really know how things work out if you have the pill, but perhaps after that two weeks you would start dr and then it takes around 4 weeks lsh to get to egg collection, depending on stims. Really really don't take my word for it though! X

Loopy I know what you mean hun. I used to love watching one born every minute but stopped a few years ago after throwing the remote at the tv in tears after too much frustration x


----------



## MadameG

...well AF is here. Feeling relieved that my body hasn't gone too out of whack. NOW I want a match   xx


----------



## Karmas

Courtney they will work around your hols hun email the clinic and let them know when you will be away.

Polita hope things have moved forward for you hun x

Jaja not long now fingers crossed for you xx 

MadamG Whooo hooo bet its one of the first times you have wanted AF to arrive lol 

Bevvy hope the jabs are going well 

Beth the pills are a nightmare not long now hun till you get all your dates x

Wales/Rags hope your both doing ok xx

AFM I think ive booked the dates wrong from my scratch :/ Is it meant to be on day 21 of this cycle? Thats what ive booked it for as my Nov cycle is when I start the actual first injections?


----------



## bethannora

Madame - woohoo on af! Fingers crossed for a super fast match now x

Karmas - in having the scratch too. I can't remember when I need to book it either. Sorry! X

Kdjay - re dates, it's often different per clinic / person. Roughly though, on day 21 (long protocol) you start injecting and then ec is about a month after that. It's all dependant on how you respond though x

B xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Girls who have tested early and got BFP
Did u test first thing or later in the day and still get BFP?
We are tempted to test today or tomorrow 

Xx


----------



## MadameG

Jaja I got my bfp on 7dp5dt in the afternoon (although when I dug the mornings one out of the bin there was a fainter line there). That was 6 days before otd. If you test early just remember that you ARE testing early and it is more accurate with first morning urine. Good luck!!! 

Karma not sure how long before ec it needs doing but it is supposed to last for 6 months after xx

Bethan yep I am relived  come on double me - walk into the clinic and ask for a donor  xx


----------



## Jaja1986

I've tested (couldn't wait any longer) and there's a very faint line there that took a few minutes to appear
I'm feeling positive and hope that tomorrow mornings test and OTD (Monday's) will be darker again.    

Have a headache!
I just want to cry... I've been praying for that second line for so many years! 
Please pray that it continues to get darker xxx


----------



## MadameG

AWESOME NEWS JAJA!!! Congratulations my dear - sending positive thoughts your way xxxxxxx


----------



## pollita

Great news jaja! I tested at 5dp5dt in the afternoon, just made sure to hold my pee for 3-4 hours and not drink too much in that time when I got my BFP. It was faint but got darker as the days went on


----------



## Jaja1986

Thank you! I'm so excited but don't want to get over excited just yet til I see them getting darker each day!

I don't know if you can see it well enough in my pic... Don't know how to attach a better pic on here to show you
I hope it's not my imagination.... But it defo got darker in front of my eyes. 
Just need to keep testing but first thing in the morning! I think I did well despite giving in at 12dpt but gutted I didn't make it to 14days OTD!

If the line continues to get darker il be booking in for betas on Monday morning x


----------



## bethannora

Congratulations jaja  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Congratulations jaja I'm sure I can see a faint line? What test did you use? Xx


----------



## Jaja1986

FRER xx


----------



## Bubbles12

I can deffo see the line jaja.

Congrats


----------



## MadameG

I can see it too  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I say it defo sounds like your pregnant 
I just found out family member having a girl I'm happy for her but dint realise how much it would hurt  xx


----------



## bevvy82

Jaja- mahoosive congratulations on your bfp hun. Defo can see a line on your pic. So pleased for you hun  you did very well getting to 12dpt before testing! 

Karma - you can have the scratch between days 19-24 but best is day 21 and is done just before you DR. I had my scratch and started DR the next day lol 

Madame- glad AF has showed our face. I think the start of treatment is the only time in our lives where we actually look forward to AF visiting haha. 

Hope everyone else is good

AFM- first jab went well. Numbing cream working wonders. Just about to do my 2nd jab now. Hope the cream is working as well today lol xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Bevvy ive got it booked for the 6th Nov my baseline is booked for the 21st Dec My AF is due on the 21st Nov does that sound about right?

Jaja well done!! you can upload the pic here its anonymous http://postimage.org/ upload it then it gives you a link to the photo 

/links


----------



## bevvy82

Karmas - yes sounds about right. I only had mine just before my DR coz my treatment was started all very last minute! Im so chuffed that you are actually getting started hun. you so deserve it  

Jaja - those links dont work hun 

xx


----------



## MadameG

Jaja that looks like a decent line to me! Ladies if you change the red writing to the site Karmas suggested (it won't let me type it!) then the link works for me. So pleased for you xx

Bevvy glad it was ok for you with the cream xx

Loopy   Xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Glad you can see it Madame xx

Eeek just praying it sticks


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks madame xx
I just used that link and did what madame said and it worked jaja there is deffo a line there  so happy for you xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Loopy loo I'm so glad others can see it!
Don't know what I'd do without you girls because I've been dying to show it to my family and friends.
Just praying it gets darker, will test tomorrow and Monday then get betas if the line continues xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi everyone just a quick one from me as I've been doing so much traveling and just got home and now I'm ready for bed lol! But wanted to say congrats to Jaja! Will said lots of positive thoughts your way and wish you a very sticky bfp xx


Karmas, I have told them the dates in away for and they don't seem bothered Hun so hope will be ok! Hope your scratch goes well!

Hope everyone else is well... I am now off to bed lol! Night!


----------



## Jaja1986

Thanks Courtney xx


----------



## bethannora

jaja - I can see the line clearly in those pictures too  Super, super happy for you. Congratulations lady xxx


----------



## Karmas

Jaja - The link is a place where you can upload the photos and then once uploaded you get a link that you can paste in to the forum to enable us to see the picture. In the same kind of way you would upload a photo to ** and then share it with your friends its the same kind of thing 

I cant see your profile pic properly but it looks like 2 lines to me

Bevvy - I know we have waited such a long time I thought we would have started when you had your first cycle but I should have known better as our journey is always full of delays. I am trying to contain my excitement to start just incase the outcome doesn't go our way but I cant help it my whole body aches for another baby - sounds silly I know just   it works for us first time


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi karmas
Thanks! I've tried to copy the link it gives me on the site but the girls have managed to work it to view the two pics xx


----------



## MadameG

Did you retest this morning Jaja   Xx

Afm I am in so much pain from AF - the worst that I can ever remember x


----------



## Jaja1986

Yeah and it's just the same...
Think il just have to get bloods done and go from there
Just praying that this treatment has worked for me


----------



## MadameG

I'm sure they'll be fine  enjoy it hun xxxxx


----------



## Wales81

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing well. 

Just popped on to say a massive congratulations to Jaja! Amazing news hun! 

I have my scan on the 9th November,  so still another 2 weeks for me. Apart from tiredness I have no symptoms whatsoever so I'm really nervous. 

Xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck for your scan on the 9th wales. I will have everything crossed for you. Are you still testing? I know you're nervous, but it's still very exciting x

Jaja - so glad you're still seeing the 2 lines! Fab news x

Bevvy - hope the second jab was ok?

B x


----------



## Wales81

Thanks chick. I haven't tested since last Wednesday which was otd - I had a 2-3 weeks on a digital. I think I'm going to get another digital today to see if its gone up to the 3 weeks xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

I'm too scared to get a digital until I get bloods
Feeling positive but nervous as hell X


----------



## Wales81

I'm not having bloods so felt like I needed to see the word pregnant there in black and white! Got my 3 weeks + today! Good luck for your bloods, I'm sure they'll be fine xxx


----------



## MadameG

Congrats again Wales   xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Congrats Wales xxx
Going to phone cov Monday to hopefully book an appointment and make sure they have my referral just wana get this moving xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Brilliant Wales!
I'm too scared to see not pregnant! Ugh


----------



## MadameG

Having seen those horrendous words Jaja, I won't personally risk it until I'm well over 3 weeks in the future xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Yeah MadameG I'm dreading it think I'd rather have bloods and know the craic once and for all X
Keep everything crossed that I get another BFP tomorrow then can get bloods xx


----------



## MadameG




----------



## MadameG

Called for an update - a lady is deciding between me and one other (non egg share) donor, hoping that she picks me and I can get going again before the end of the year   Xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Happy days MadameG.
Beta was 10.9 so game over for me
Don't know if I can go through this again
I feel emotionally drained


----------



## Cortneywils

Jaja, I'm so sorry Hun     Life is one big battle xx

Madam, that's brilliant hope she picks you  

Wales, a massive congrats  

Loopy, have you rang cov?

AFM, eek a week today that I can be booked in for treatment planning if I'm not matched!!

CRGW ladies will debs ring me next Monday to book me in or am I expected to contact her? Not
Sure how it works!!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## pollita

Quick one from me,

Jaja so incredibly sorry Hun   Take care of yourself right now x

Madameg, fingers crossed she picks you! 

Cortney, the clinic will ring you Hun. Sometimes it's debs, sometimes just a staff member. Fingers crossed they don't keep you waiting too long for an appointment!

Hope everyone else is ok! Will do more personals and reply to pm when m battery isn't 10%


----------



## bethannora

Jaja - I am so sorry. Take care of yourself. Big hugs xxx

Madame - fab news! Fingers crossed 

Cortney - the clinic normally ring you, but sometimes it doesn't hurt to remind them! Good luck x

Xxx


----------



## KDJay

Jaja I am so sorry hun to hear that!!! I cant imagine how you must feel right now but be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies, think I'm just worried as I'm been given 2 dates that if I don't get match by they'll get me in for planning!

Bethan, not long now for treatment planning Hun!  

Pollita and KDJay, hope your both well!!


----------



## KDJay

Courtney it wont be long and they are going to start matching me too! How long have you been waiting? 

I am hoping they will start matching me this Friday, ordered sperm today argh!!!!


----------



## Cortneywils

KDJay, to be fair I haven't been waiting that long my bloods came back 21st sept but had my first consultation on the 17th August... I'm just so impatient lol!

How exciting!! I hope they match you soon... I can't wait to go sperm shopping lol!


----------



## pollita

Hmm, if your bloods only came back on Sept 21st you've only been on the match list for 5 weeks so I think next week may have been incorrect? Hope not but try to remain grounded just incase  My 12 weeks were definitely calculated from the date my bloods came back ok, not consult, and I was matched the first time just a week before the 12 weeks were up


----------



## loopy loo1017

Jaja I am so sorry hun try and stay strong xx
Cortney I phoned them but she said it may have gone straight to booking as she couldn't find it as it was faxed over and to phone back in a week so hopefully I will hear off them soon fingers crossed
Hope everyone else is ok  xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Pollita, I too thought the date was incorrect I guess I will just wait and see!  

Loopy, I hope they do get back to you


----------



## KDJay

Courtney - my clinic wouldn't even start to match me until they have received the sperm, hopefully that's because it wont be long to match they have said it will take 2 weeks. I find choosing a donor really stressful unlike my gf who would be happy for anyone to pick for her!


----------



## loopy loo1017

An me cortney just want to feel like I'm getting started finding it really hard atm as everyone is getting pregnant and I find myself getting upset alot more it's such an emotional roller coaster xxx


----------



## MadameG

Oh Jaja that is so beyond rubbish - I am so, so sorry hunny. Be kind to yourself and we are here for you no matter what xxxxxxxxxxxx

Cortney I think Pollita is right - you normally have 3 months from the day your bloods come back and your donor profile goes live. You could always call next week and ask (I was told to call when the 3 months was up to book treatment planning). Hopefully you get a match anyway xx

KD it'll come round so quick - how exciting! X

Pollita hope you're okay xx


----------



## bevvy82

Jaja - im so so sorry to hear your news hun. Big hugs   . like the other ladies say - be kind to yourself.

xxxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Thank you ladies
It means a lot! You have all kept me sane throughout this journey but it was defo tougher this time round especially having the freeze all and fet really dragged the process out!
Have 3 left in the freezer but just don't know if I can go through it all again x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Maybe u need a break for a bit jaja but them 3 frosties will be waiting and maybe it will be alot quicker next time as you won't have the ohms I wish you luck in whatever path you choose xx
Guys how come you have to wait 3 months after bloods?? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Got my vitamins today as well for me and oh for 3 months seven seas for me and wellman for OH told him he has to take them even if things don't happen naturally I'm hoping it will help for when we have treatment xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Jaja, loopy's right Hun have a break from it Hun as you need time before starting again... Sending lots of hugs  

Loopy, CRGW still goes ahead with treatment even if you haven't been matched within a 12 week timeframe, as they will freeze half the eggs for any future recipients Wanting frozen eggs.


----------



## loopy loo1017

Cov won't do that I have to wait to be matched  but am hoping by next week will have an appointment xx


----------



## bethannora

Jaja - in time you will know when you are ready to go again. After our last cycle, we were adamant we were going to go straight to adoption. But alas, here  we are, trying again. Be patient, and let yourself heal & grieve. We are all always here for you x

Cortney - I was the same as Pollita - on my first go, I wasn't matched until the very end of my 3 month wait. They wouldn't bring me in before the 3 months was up, but I hope they have changed things, and you are right. I know the waiting seems like it goes on forever - but once you start, it is crazy how fast it goes x

Loopy - fab news on the vitamins! Hope you hear about your appointment dates soon x

KDjay - fab news on the sperm...not long now hopefully x

Madame - I know I have already said it, but I hope she picks you! x

Bevvy - how are you lady? Decided on 3dt? I bet emla cream is still your best friend right now! x

How are all you other ladies? Anyone with scans or appts this week?

AFM - 2 more sleeps until treatment planning. Eeeekkk! We are having a wood burner stove fitted this week, so my house is covered in dust! My DP has taken the kitten into work with her as we had visions of her running up the chimney!!

B x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bethan you must be so excited xx


----------



## bevvy82

Loopy - Bourn Hall dont do the freeze half cycle. I have had to wait to be matched as well...luckily i havent had to wait too long luckily.

Bethan - I bet you are so excited for your appointment so you can get started!

Jaja - just take your time to grieve for this cycle. Your embies will be ready and waiting for you if you want to go ahead again. we're all here for you

AFM - Jabs going well...i hope lol! Tonights one stung like a b***h but thats coz i had to use up the gonal f from one pen and then do the remainder of the dose from the second pen so i had to have two jabs tonight and dont think the cream had had long enough to work!  Got my scan on Wednesday so will see how my dose is working!! 

xxx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck for Wednesday Bevvy! What dose are you on this time lady? Oohhhh, you're nearly there! Is ec scheduled for sometime next week? Eeeeekkk x


----------



## MadameG

Sending loads of love Jaja, such a mean twist for you. Enjoy some wine or whatever you have been missing (I was all over multiple strong cups of tea!) and take some time just for you. As Bethan says, you'll know when you are ready to take your next path xxx  

Bethan me too! Apparently the other donor is altruistic? I didn't realise they did that at our clinic? Hats off to those ladies that do donate like that - IVF is so tough on your body. Very jealous of your wood burner - we have filled up our lounge with fish tanks instead   xx

Loopy as Cortney says they have an egg bank with frozen eggs instead of just egg share. 

Cortney I hope you get some good news soon xx

Bevvy how are you finding the stims? Xx

Afm I have got some Royal jelly, extra zinc and extra folic acid (can you have too much folic? I see some ladies are on 'high strength' for miscarriage issues?) in hope that this helps...and for hoping that I actually get a match! Xx


----------



## bethannora

Madame - wow, I didn't realise they did that either. I agree - that's an incredible thing for someone to do. Still hope they pick you though ;-) I'm excited for the wood burner too! That's the last thing we are doing to the house though, it's like a money pit - we just can't stop redecorating! Not sure re your folic acid question sorry. Hopefully someone else will be able to answer it for you 

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Bethan - im on 125 this time round. Last time i started on 100 but didnt do anything so i went onto 150 and my follies went crazy so this time theyve started me on 125 and we'll see how my follies do on that. 

Madame - Hope the recipient picks you hun. Fingers crossed for you!! Finding the stims ok, although all these hormones make me a bit of an emotional wreck...i cry at the smallest of things at the moment haha. my clinic recommend no more than the standard 400mg of folic acid. didnt know you could even get extra strength. 

The clinic said that Egg Collection would prob be the first week of november so yeah im guessing next week. Im a bit nervous! We are defo gonna go for the day 3/4 transfer. We've weighed up the pros and cons and done a lot of research and think this will be our best option. 

xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bevvy how long did u wait to be matched??
Coventry said 6 months plus :/ slightly worrying but o well xxx


----------



## bethannora

Oohh fingers crossed you will have another bumper crop Bevvy! x

Loopy - hope you get matched quicker than that x


----------



## bevvy82

6 months seems awfully long hun. I was matched within 2 weeks the first time round and this time it took about 3 weeks so was quite quickly. Have you got another clinic nearby at all? Yeah hopefully I get lots and manage to freeze some this time xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan yes I've got lovely eggs pick meeeee  Ive got loads of things I want to do in my house - i should have a platinum account with IKEA   I wonder if the altruistic donor is with the in conjunction with IVI Valencia clinic that they do? 

Bevvy glad the jabs are okayish but not so cool with the hormones! I hope your scan goes well. You'll be at egg collection before you know it  glad to hear that you have made a choice with the transfer too. Yeah HB had 800mg folic acid in there. I did look around and think that's rather a lot of funky stuff to play doctor with! Especially as they all say do not exceed the stated dose of three times a day, despite them all having different strengths and being way over the recommended daily. xx

Loopy I hope it doesn't take that long either. Deffo get your other half on his vitamins as it takes 3 months to make and mature sperm xx

Hope everyone else is okay xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Apparently cov have more donors than recipients which is why the wait is longer and I was at bwh but they are a nightmare 4 months between appointments and 4 months for SA. 
Thanks bethan  
Thanks madame  Yeah we have started them today I still would like it to happen naturally but if not then we will be ready for treatment xxx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy I'm sure you already know this but make sure he has cut out smoking and alcohol, cut down on caffeine, no baths, laptops on laps, cycling and break long drives down too. Wishing you every success - even if it takes 6 months to be matched it'll fly by with Christmas on the way etc xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

We don't smoke we haven't drank in 2 years lol and we don't do any of the rest lol actually we've been really good  but thank you tho madame and I'd be happy if we started about March just hoping I can get most of testing done before Xmas and I will be happy  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Will i definitely have to have a laparoscopy if I have endo? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Good girl  I don't know anything about endo sorry Loopy, I would imagine it depends how bad it is xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hey ladies hope you are all well. 

So so sorry to hear your bad news jaja   this whole ivf thing can be so cruel. Don't give up, take some time to recharge your batteries. You will get through this. Xxxx

Bevvy that's great news you'll be in having you EC in no time ! My EC if all goes to plan should be the 13th of November. And of course is a frigging Friday   !! Lol. Xx

Madame g I hope you get picked ! So I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed for you  xx
As for the trousers issues, I stuck with the H&M size 10 reluctantly but wasn't impressed after one wash they seem to have shrunk  so I took them back and had a moan. I bought a couple of jumpers from there at the same time which again shrunk in the wash, so they went back as well. Royally peed off I was. But I'm over it now. I'm never shopping there again.

Apart from that, I'm anxiously awaiting AF, she should make an appearance tomorrow, but i don't think she will. I think as the old saying goes the more you want something to happen and the more it's on your mind the less it will happen. So I'm just going to forget about it today and wear white knickers till it comes lol.

Could I ask you lovely ladies what clinics you are all having your treatment. ? Xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi loopy
I had Endo undiagnosed for years was passed off as cysts etc and nobody did anything about it - I then had first cycle and it failed
I got diagnosed last year and had excision surgery. I'd try to line ur IVF up as close to having excision surgery or even diagnostic surgery as you can. Does your Endo specialist know you are funding IVF? Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi jaja I haven't met them yet waiting for first consult at coventry 
Had first consult at bwh that and had a scan a month later and they still haven't got back to me after the woman said it looks like I may have endo and my next appointment not till Jan so don't think they was even going to see me about the endo til jan.
Will tell them at my scan at cov that I want the endo removing before I start treatment I think xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

They know I want to be an egg sharer xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fluttershy- Ooh not Far behind me then... Can you change the egg collection date hahaha. I'm having my treatment at Bourn Hall in Cambridge. Where are you having yours? lol defo stick to white pants and trousers, AF will defo turn up then. You end up on knicker watch constantly lol

Loopy- sorry I know nothing about laporoscopy. That's a shame cov have more donors than recipients at the mo. Hopefully there will be an influx of recipients after Xmas

AFM- Ovaries are started to get a little painful when im sitting so thats a good sign that the stimms are working! i forgot how uncomfortable the stimms make you :-/

Xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

They can see Endo cysts knowing as haemorrhagic cysts or chocolate cysts on ultrasound but apart from that the only way to diagnose is Mri scan or diagnostic laparoscopy!
Make sure you see an Endo specialist Hun tho because I was under the care of many gynaecologists but they misdiagnosed me because they didn't know what to look for.

It's a hard journey and despite surgery it may never go away!
However it didn't stop me being allowed to egg share and shouldn't affect the quality of your eggs xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah I'm sure I will have to have a laparoscopy but I don't mind so long as it diagnoses me
I haven't really got any symptoms the only 2 is pain whist having interiors and also sometimes light bleeding after and that's only started recently I had no idea I had anything wrong 
Thank you jaja  I really appreciate your help I was worried I wouldn't be able to egg share so am happy you have said that 
How are you hun?? I hope your taking it easy and relaxing stay strong xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Intercourse not interiors* lol sorry if tmi xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi Bevvy, nope not too far at all, how are you finding the treatment so far ? Are you long or short protocol again ? 

I think I might need to do the hokey pokey tonight to try and bring it on as well lol. When I had my first scan back in July, I wasn't due on for two days but the dildo cam brought it on. It was uncomfortable as hell lol. I don't like them things at all. What probably didn't help is she just slipped a glove over the top of it lubed it up and whacked it on in     now I've worked in health care for a fair few years, (although I'm having a wee break while we are on this ivf journey.) And I've only ever used gloves for my hands, not for putting on any apparatus that was then going to be used internally on someone! I was taken aback by that. Has anyone else had a similar experience ? 

I haven't even thought about moving the date as I weren't sure I could lol. At this rate though with AF gone awol it will be delayed I presume. I'm with the Lister. It is a bit of a trek 2 1/2 hours away as I live in Northamptonshire. But fortunately I'm on short protocol so not too many long trips for me lol. Xxxx

Sorry for my long winded replies, I just have these little rants and no one apart from you ladies seem to understand. So I do apologise if I go on a bit xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Treatment seems to be going so quickly this time. Because Im using the nasal spray this time instead of the buserelin jabs, it doesn't seem so dragged out. I'm on the long protocol. What day are you gonna do transfer on? Are you having one or two embies put back?

The glove thing sounds a bit weird, they use a condom over the dildo cam (love that phrase lol) at my clinic. 

How come you travel down the lister? How come you didn't go CARE in Northampton or to Bourn in Cambridge? 

Xxx


----------



## KDJay

That is really weird with the glove  I'm at the lister and they didn't do that when I was there! I am also travelling far to the Lister x


----------



## Bubbles12

Ive been with clinics that have used gloves. Good utilisation!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Gloves?? No wonder it was uncomfortable for u.

I'm with CRGW in Wales and I too have to travel about 3hrs


----------



## bevvy82

Gosh I thought me travelling an hour was long. You poor girlies xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bevvy I was thinking the same but I'm not sure how long it will take me to get to cov yet :/ the things we do ay but hopefully it's all worth it in the end xx


----------



## MadameG

Yes takes us around a couple of hours to get to CRGW - we did 1000 miles during our cycle   I think it is worth it to travel to a clinic that you feel comfortable with though (although for us we are in the middle of all the clinics!). 

Fluttershy perhaps you ovd late this month with the stress of starting IVF, hopefully it turns up soon xx

Bevvy are you feeling more settled today? 

You lot make me laugh with your dildocam experiences  

Afm I am officially on HOLIDAY!!! Yay!! Got tomorrow to get organised then we're off on my birthday on Thursday. Whoop whoop!! Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Madame - feeling ok with stimms. I just get headaches after taking them every night. Just hoping tomorrow they say I'm responding well and can get EC booked in  Gonna ask them about having a general for EC and see what they say. 

Ooh happy birthday for Thursday - where are you going? Xxx


----------



## bethannora

I'm in the CRGW crew, but luckily I live only 20 mins away x

Madame - happy holidays and birthday! Have a fab time x

Bevvy - good luck for your scan tomorrow. I have my fingers and toes crossed x

Flutter - hope af rears her ugly face soon & it doesn't delay things x

Only condoms on my dildo cam ladies! Only time I have ever encountered one! Ha ha x

Treatment planning for me tomorrow x


----------



## bevvy82

Good luck with your treatment planning tomorrow Bethan  let us know how you get on xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame enjoy your holiday wish it was me  and happy birthday 
Bevvy glad your getting on ok hope they book etc in soon 
Bethan hope treatment planning goes well  
Cortney hope your well 
Fluttershy hope your well too 
I feel like we have lost half our group xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy yes we are a tad quiet here the last few days. I am sooooo excited about holidays, it is our first actual one since our honeymoon five years ago.

Bevvy thanks chick, we are at a spa in Surrey on Thursday then off to Madeira on Friday!! Never been but everyone I speak to says it's lovely. Good luck with your scan, can you feel your ovaries sloshing about yet?! Rubbish about the headaches, I had them for the whole time I down regged but they stopped once I started stimming xx

Bethan good luck tomorrow! I hope you get the blue bag and yellow box to take home. You're lucky living so close! Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Loopy - it  gets like that from time to time . There are times when it seems almost everyone is cycling. Then if they get a BFP they usually move on to a different thread and Pop back on now and again or we get bfns and then it's hard to come on here to see everyone cycling or getting BFP's. Sometimes there is a lull in anyone doing anything so people don't have anything to report. 

Madame- Ooh how lovely. Am well jel! lol. Hope you have a fab time!! Yeah my ovaries are started to get a bit uncomfortable but at least it means the stim dose is working I hope lol! I got really bad night sweats when I did the buserelin DR last time. Didn't get that this time round thank goodness! 

Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, I'm well thanks hun just anxious to start... hope you're well to  

Bethan, hope treatment planning goes well for you  

Madam, you've got a very exciting week lol! Happy birthday for Thursday and have a lovely holiday  

Bevvy, hope theyou can book ec soon  

Crgw ladies I thought I'd email debs to confirm that she said she'll get me in for treatment planning if I haven't been matched by the 2nd Nov as you ladies have said it's early as my bloods came back on the 21st September


----------



## Jaja1986

MadameG enjoy your holiday! Xx
Hope you ladies are good X
I'm holding up ok... Sorry I've been quiet tho I have been checking in today
Still no bleed but tummy still achey and breasts itchy&full (tmi I know)
Not taken any drugs since yesterday morning 
Follow up with consultant on Thursday evening x


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy if you can feel them then it sounds like it's working  such a weird sensation I thought! Did you ever hear back about your complaint? Xx

Thanks Cortney. Why not email eh? Can't do any harm xx

Jaja big hugs. A poo time for you xxx good that you have a follow up quickly though. It took a little while for all my symptoms to go...I miss my mega boobs xxx

I so hope that lady picks me. If she does and if AF plays ball, then I should hopefully start cycling a month after I get back from holiday    X


----------



## bevvy82

Cortney - hope the clinic comes back to you quickly with some confirmed dates so you know what you're doing. Defo keep on to them. 

Jaja-   Hope you are ok and that your follow up goes well. Been thinking of you. I had my failed attempt in July so I know how you feel. It's so horrible to go through but just stay strong, cry as much as you need too and don't rush into any decisions 

Madame- it does feel weird. Feels horrible bending over, I feel like I'm squishing them lol. I got a letter back about my complaint saying sorry for making me feel the way the did etc and obv they'd got their fingers out their backsides and sorted my match so I'm happy with that and the egg share coordinator was a lot better after I complained so hopefully she realised the way she was speaking to people. Do you know how long they've given the lady to decide which donor she wants? 

Xxx

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy I know! It just felt like they were in the way - I couldn't bend at all!! Glad you got kind of a resolution - as you say, perhaps they just didn't realise how they were treating people. Hopefully you have saved other ladies from the same experience. It was definitely a Wednesday - but can't remember if it is tomorrow or next week. I hope if it's next week then she doesn't turn me down as that'll be a whole week that no one else has had my profile. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## bevvy82

I think sometimes people get a bit complacent in their jobs but I'm happy it's sorted. 

My clinic usually give people a week at the most to make their decision. I actually can't see why it takes recipients so long to make their mind up lol. Fingers crossed you get some good news this week xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies, hope you are all well  xxx

Bevvy -  good luck with the scan today my lovely. Hope your ovaries don't cause you too much pain. Xxxx 

We chose the Lister cause of it's high numbers in success rates. We need icsi too and the clinics that are closer to us don't have a high enough % that I feel comfortable with. If you go on to the hfea website it comes up with all the clinics stats. Of course there's still no guarantee of it working, but I wanted to give it the best shot we could. I know emotionally if I get a bfn or miscarriage it will destroy me, like it does everyone. But I don't think I'm that strong to keep going through it. You ladies that pick yourselves up and go again are beyond strong. It amazes me honestly your strength is admirable. I honestly don't think I could do it over and over again.  

Madame hope you have a lovely time away. Still keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. Xxx

Loopy I'm good thank you, how are you ? Xxx

Courtney I hope you are well, and you get your dates soon, it does seem to go quickly when you get all the dates  xxx

Jaja hope you are well lovely. Thinking of you xxx

Kdjay, hope you are well, how's the treatment going ? Can I ask what did they use on you ? Xxx

Hope how are you ? Xxx

Bethan hope today goes well, let us know how it goes  xxx

To all you other lovely ladies I've missed I hope you are all well. Xxx

AFM, Noooooo AF. I knew the witch would delay things grrrrrrrrr. So I'm going to phone the clinic to let them know it's not arrived, I imagine my scan will be put back now. Flipping mother nature, me and you will be having words young lady lol. Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Fluttershy- it does devastate you when it doesn't work but everyone here is so supportive and you realise that actually you are strong enough to do it again. But lets hope you get bfp first time!! I totally understand why you chose the Lister. I chose Bourn because of the success rates and the fact that the worlds first successful ivf was done there. Just sitting here waiting for my scan now. 

Typical that AF hasn't shown up. Never does when you want it to. Sometimes if you are a few days late they can give you something to bring it on I think. So give them a call xxx


----------



## KDJay

Hi all,

Fluttershy - I have had one scan and my gf has had two there so far and I thought they used a condom but my gf said it looks like a condom but it is the thickness of a latex glove but she said ' it def didn't have five fingers!' lol!!! 

We haven't got started yet - my gf is just finishing her monitored cycle and then we will start to be matched x


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - good luck for your scan  x

Flutter - typical that af hasn't arrived. You have a stern word with that mother nature!! Like Bevvy says, it is surprising how much strength you can gather to keep going. I didn't ever think I would be doing this cycle, but here we are! x

Madame - hope today is the day you get some good matching news x

jaja - good luck for your follow up on Thursday. I have been thinking about you so much x

Cortney - did you hear back form your email? Really hope you get to stick to your plan and cycle in Nov x

AFM - treatment planning at 3:30 today. It's my dad's birthday, so hoping this is a good sign and he is looking down on me from wherever he is. His birthdays are always so hard since he died a few years ago, so I am glad I have something positive to do today. B x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Bevvy how exciting to be waiting, i hope all is as it should be lovely. I will Defo see if they can bring this witch on lol. Xxx

Kdjay I Defo saw the blue glove get slipped on lol I assumed she was going to put it on herself but nope, I ended up with it inside me lol. Lovely lady though, she loves cats and had pictures of them in the room.  xxx

Bethanorra awww I'm sure he will be there with you, I have no parents they both died. So I understand your loss. Keep your chin up lovely, it will all fall into place xxx


----------



## KDJay

Haha Fluttershy no wonder it was uncomfortable - my gf would have completely freaked out if she saw a glove! 

Bathannora - so glad you have something positive to fill your day, I recently lost my dad too and often wonder what he would make of all this!


----------



## bethannora

Flutter & Kdjay - so sorry you have both been through the same. Big occasions are always so hard, but we find our ways of making these days better x


----------



## KDJay

Thank you Bethannora - hope the treatment planning goes well for you today!


----------



## bevvy82

Hello all, 

Just a quickie as at work. 

Scan went well and all looked as it should. Had some nice sized follies in there  got a scan on Saturday ansni should know my EC date then. 

Good luck Bethan

Sorry guys will do personals later when I get home xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Glad the scan went well Bevvy ! So happy for you I bet you can't wait till egg collection  xxx


----------



## KDJay

Well done on a great scan Bevvy82, very exciting that its all looking good!


----------



## bevvy82

I just got a call from the clinic saying they've changed their mind , they want me to increase my dose to 150 and come in on Friday now lol xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, I know I've pm'ed ya but hope treatment planning went well for you and I bet your dads watching you and is so happy for you!! I know it's not the same as my dads still alive but I haven't seen him for 8 years and I know he wouldn't of understood me egg sharing.... At first I really miss him but I'm so use to him not being apart of my life anymore.

Fluttershy, can't believe she used a glove.... Christ that would be uncomfortable!! At least she was a nice lady would of been worse if she was horrible. 

Jaja, hope your follow up appt goes well!

Bevvy, glad you got good size follies... That's good you'll know when EC is sooner!

KDJay, hope you can get started soon!

Madam, have you heard from CRGW about matching yet? I really hope she picks you!

Loopy, hope you're well Hun!!

AFM, still haven't had a reply from my email


----------



## Wales81

Hi ladies.

I've missed you all these last few days! Just been reading and catching up with everything.  

First, Jaja I'm so sorry this cycle didn't work for you. I hope you have your follow up soon and things can get moving again. 

Bevvy, great that stims is going well, fingers crossed for EC next week sometime 

Madam,  I hope you have your match soon, it's so frustrating when they have our profiles for so long,  but the fact that they didn't dismiss it means they are Def interested. I hope this is your time. 

Bethan, hope treatment planning went well. Can't wait to hear when you'll be getting started. 

Courtney,  hope you get your dates soon. 

Fluttershy, loopy,  kdj hope you are all well. 

Fay, if your still reading this thread. Ive been thinking of you, hope to hear from you soon 

Afm,  had a bit of a fright Tuesday. Had horrendous pain in my one side so immediately thought ectopic.  Went for a scan though and everything was OK. Well more than OK, it's twins! Still not sunk in, and still not letting myself get excited. Snapped at my mother yesterday as she started talking about twin buggies etc, I just can't think that far ahead at all. Hoping that when I see heartbeats I'll allow myself to believe this is all real xxx


----------



## bethannora

Wales - I know I've already said it but congratulations x

Bevvy - well done! Good luck for your scan Friday x

Cortney - so sorry you haven't heard back yet x

Afm - treatment planning done! Scratch booked for 2 weeks time & ec for dec 7. Eeeekkk x


----------



## bevvy82

Wales- congratulations on your twinnies!!! Lovely news. Stay positive  

Beth- fab news about your dates. Bet you are dead excited!! Defo take some strong painkillers before the scratch xx

Cortney - why don't you give them a call? 

Xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Wales that is amazing news! Congratulations doll
I'm just started AF today so feeling poorly xxx


----------



## bethannora

I asked if I could take my DPs tramadol (she has athritis) before and they said yes! Hopefully I won't feel a thing!

Bevvy - how many follies did they see? What size were they? Hope you get ec dates fri x

Jaja - hope you're ok x

B x


----------



## pollita

Bethan, if tramadol doesn't do the trick then I'm not sure what will  I think you'll be loving it! So, so pleased that you have dates for scratch AND EC! I bet it seems so much more real now  Hope you've had a good day - birthdays and anniversaries are always hard for me but we get through them somehow, best to mark the day with something positive (like treatment planning  ) It's so sad how so many of us have lost parents so young   

Wales, congrats on the twins! I hope that they both do well and you have two lovely heartbeats on your next scan

Fay, I hope you're enjoying your holiday despite everything, thinking of you

Hope everyone else is ok - sorry for minimal personals, rushed off my feet and can't wait to pack up the laptop today. 

 for us all


----------



## KDJay

Wales - congrats that's great news so happy for u!!!!

I got an email today that thy have sent my details out and the recipient has 48 hours to decide!!!! Wasn't expecting to start matching so soon but very excited - hope it doesn't take too many people before they pick me! Xxx hoope u get picked soon Madame x


----------



## bevvy82

There were about 5-6 that were between 11-14mm and quite a lot of little ones which is why I think they upped my dosage - so the little ones can catch up. 

Jaja- bless Ya hun. Hope oh is looking after you. Hope you're ok xxx

kd- hope you get good news from the clinic 

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Wales that's such wonderful news! Congratulations  xxxx

Bethan you are on your way! Glad it's all sorted and booked in. Are you on long protocol? X

Bevvy great news with your scan! Did they up it to give you just an extra boost? 

Cortney they are always so crazy busy, give them a call if you haven't heard soon xx

Kdjay how exciting! I hope you get good news and you can get going xxx

Jaja take it easy hun xxx

Pollita I hope there is a glass of wine waiting for you xxx

Fluttershy thanks lovely, very much looking toward to my massage tomorrow. Still no sign of the witch? She's almost done here so I'll send her your way  xx

Karmas how are you doing?

Fay I hope you are feeling stronger xx

Afm no news from the clinic, maybe tomorrow? If not, please find me another match  I'm not too stressed as my 3 months will be up at the start of January anyway xxx


----------



## KDJay

Madame how long has it been that this one has had your details? My clinic have said they have 48 hours to decide but really I think they tell the recipient 24 hours, as my gf is receive  my eggs too we have all the paperwork an forms they give egg recipients as technically she is treated the same as well


----------



## MadameG

KD I'm not entirely sure but I think it might be a bit of a longer timespan because she is deciding whether to go eggshare or altruistic. I think normally they give them out over the weekends to think over. That's interesting about the paperwork. How is her monitored cycle going? xxx


----------



## KDJay

Well I hope you are not waiting too much longer! Yeh her monitored cycle going well, she had her scan and her lining was 8.4 and then she is back in on Friday for her progesterone test but I think all will be fine x


----------



## KDJay

Bethannora - how does the scratch work with timings etc? I thought you had to have a scratch the cycle before egg transfer but it looks like you are having yours not log before? Only reason I asked is coz I thought we may not have time to do the scratch before our cycle if we wanted to get going ASAP? I don't really know much about the scratch ?


----------



## bevvy82

Kd- I had the scratch done the day before I started DR. As long as it's done around CD21, I don't think it matters when you have it. Think you can have it done up to six months in advance xx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks bevvy! Looks like we could have time to do it then! That's good news - I'll get her to ask when she goes to the clinic tomo x


----------



## bethannora

Hi KDjay - as Bevvy has said, you have it done days 19-26 of your cycle before. The reason why mine isn't long before my cycle is because I am on short protocol this time. So scratch on day 21, then norethisterone (to induce a bleed) from day 22 for 7 days. Then I will get my bleed a couple of days later, have a scan, start the meds, and EC 2 weeks or so later. Mega fast for me this time!

Talking about norethisterone - have any of you ladies been on it before? I never had, but have read it can sometimes delay your af. If you have used it, how long after you stopped taking it did you start your bleed?

Bevvy - well done! Cant wait to hear how many more you have on scan tomorrow x

Madame - hope you have good matching news today. Like you say, if your 3 months is up in January, then at least it isn't too long to wait x

Pollita- yes, it's so sad how many of us have lost parents at a young age. It's the club that no one wants to be in x

Cortney - hope you get good matching news too x

Wales - less than 2 weeks until your next scan - exciting! x

AFM - so at my treatment planning yesterday, I found out my recipient doesn't want me anymore as I am too short (sob). Luckily the clinic are still going to do my cycle, and they will freeze the other half of my eggs for future recipients. Phew! My heart sank when the nurse said my recipient had pulled out - I thought this cycle would have been cancelled. So glad they are going to continue though!

B x


----------



## bevvy82

Bethan- Aww what a pain not picking you coz of your height. At least your clinic is still gonna do the treatment for you so that's great news 

I've never had that drug before hun but I think I've read girls on here that had it and believe it did delay their bleeds. But not 100% sure! 

I'm in a dilemma now!! My clinic have just changed their fees and now egg sharers get the Day 5 blast for free rather than pay £800 and they are pushing me for a day 5 transfer. Argh what to do!!!! Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan what a strange change of heart! They obviously knew your height initially   At least you can carry on as planned. I don't know anything about the drug but hopefully it will work for you as planned - do you still need to have it if your cycle doesn't have to be synced now? 

Bevvy ah what a dilemma again! I have seen that some clinics will only go for a 5 day transfer if you have 10+ embies to start with, as there is a risk that all will arrest before but could have been fine if put back earlier. I would say go with your gut instincts xxx

No news for me. Should I call or leave it, as it won't change anything? Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Madame - it's not to be synced, it's to make sure I bleed by that date so I can have ec before Xmas. It's just odd because my af is due on the 23rd anyway, and mine are like clockwork - I can guess down to the hour!!! Give them a call, it won't hurt. Good luck lady x

Bevvy - can you wait to make the decision based on how many mature eggs fertilise? X

B x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hello again ladies sorry I keep dissapearring, I'm quite busy this week so I do apologise. Xxx

Wales that's fantastic news !!! Awww how do you feel ? Silly question but massive congratulations, lovely Xxxx


Bethan I'm so glad you can still continue with treatment. Xxxx

Bevvy it's a tough decision, maybe look at their stats on both types of transfers it might help make your mind up a bit hun Xxxx

Madame any news yet ? Xxx

Courtney, loopy, Kdjay, hope, how are you all ? Xxx

Fay hope you are well lovely and enjoying your holiday, and happy birthday. xxx

Afm, AF still hasn't come, frigging nuisance I tell you lol. I've had 4 hot baths, two 1000g of vitamin c, I've literally jumped my OH bones every opportunity I can and still the witch is not having any of it. I think she's buggered off on holiday lol. The OH has been fantastic though bless him, he's taking me out for a meal tonight to cheer me up and take my mind off it, Or to stop me jumping him lol either way I'm just glad to stop knicker watching for at least a few hours. But as she's awol it means I won't be having my scan tomorrow, I'll have to wait till Monday now  xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Fluttershy how annoying! Did you ask the clinic if there is anything they can give you?

Bethan I really hope it works for you, would be so typical if it actually delays it! Good luck hun x

Bevvy good luck tomorrow!

Right girls I'm off for a massage and a holiday. I want to read plenty of good news when I am back from you all, I'll be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for all of you. I called the clinic and she's off today, so I'll have to wait and see. Lots of love to everyone xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Madame-have an amazing time away! Hopefully you'll have some good news when you get back 

Fluttershy- the results are apparantly better with day 5 but I had a day 5 top grade blast last time and it never worked so that doesn't give me any reassurance looking at the stats. I think I'll just have to wait Til theyve collected the eggs and fertilitised them and make the decision from there. Haha your poor oh bless him lol. 

Xx


----------



## bethannora

Have a fab holiday Madame! Super jealous of the massage too! Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - so sorry naughty af is delaying things :-( enjoy your meal out xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Have a great holiday Madame x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi Madame g, I couldn't get through on the phone so I had to email  all she said was if it comes tomorrow or over the weekend then I will have to come in for a scan Monday. She didn't mention about bringing the illusive witch on unfortunately  I hope you have a lovely holiday  xxxxx


Bevvy, that's awful you had the best grade embies and it didn't work. Go with what your heart and gut says lovely  the OH came in from work and he is knackered bless him, I will leave him alone tonight I think lol. Xxxx 

Bethanorra thank you, it's just my luck for there to be more waiting lol. And I will thoroughly enjoy my meal. I'm going to pig out lol. Xxx

Right you wonderful ladies I'm going to go for the evening and over indulge on dinner. I shall speak to you all tomorrow xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Have a good break Madame!


----------



## KDJay

Thanks for the advice regards the scratch ladies! Bethan I can't believe she changed her mind over height ! Weird, but at least you can do things on your time now and not neccasary ly someone else's that's good!


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello ladies I hope I'm in the right place and if not, I'm sorry for gate crashing!

I'm interested to know which clinics (London and south of England) accept egg donors who are aged 35. I'm currently with CRGW and their upper limit is 33. I've always been able to produce good quality mature eggs, high fertilisation rates and got five frozen embryos on my last (second) fresh cycle but I'm 35. 

Any info would be gratefully received as I'm just doing some initial research. Thanks x


----------



## Bubbles12

CRM CARE London and the Lister hospital (in Chelsea) accept up to 35 
If you google all the clinics that accept donors, they should give you their age limits on their websites. 
X


----------



## IloveWesties

Thanks Hope84 just wondered if there was a quick way of doing it like a central website or ranking anywhere but perhaps not. I did my second fresh cycle at the Lister (where I got my frosties) and was very happy with my experience there so may give them a call if it comes to it x


----------



## mle83

Herts and Essex take up to age 35 and so do Bourn Hall in Cambridge. Good luck in your research, hope you find a clinic soon x


----------



## Karmas

Wales huge congrats hun 

Bethanorra glad treatment planning went well

Loopy dont worry about the 6m wait hun honestly it prob about 6 months from your first appt and as I said not everyone wants the same kind of donor x

Madam G enjoy your hols


AFM nothing to report waiting for scratch on the 6th then AF on the 21st and then we can begin!
been rushed off our feet with the business so keeping busy and will be decorating this week in time for xmas!! I havent even thought about xmas up until now :/


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi everyone hope you're all well  

Karmas, How exciting treatments round the corner, hope you're well!

CRGW ladies I've just had a reply from debs I asked for confirmation on the dates and if she had an idea when treatment planning would be and her response was 'we can arrange a date convenient for you' not sure what to respond ladies, shall I ask book a date? As I'm not in a major rush due to my holiday in December!!

Sorry for lack in personals will catch up soon


----------



## KDJay

Couurtney - yes just reply with dates that you can do, that's exciting! 

I am still waiting to hear from the person they have sent my profile out to argh!!!!


----------



## Cortneywils

KDJay, thanks so much for your reply as I was hesitating whether to send my reply as I suggested the 9th Nov as my mother can then come with me, and now I've pressed the send button eeekkk!! Now waiting for reply!!

It's so horrible waiting, have they given the recipient a deadline when to choose by?


----------



## Cortneywils

Yes!!! I have my treatment planning appointment it's on the 11th Nov.... Yipeeeee! Is there anything I need to bring? Or what shall I expect ladies


----------



## KDJay

thats nice that your mother can come with you, they have given her 48 hours which are now up but I dont want to pester with an email to chase because I know they will contact us when they can. Sorry not had treatment planning meeting yet so cant help you with that one but I am sure one of the other ladies will be able to x


----------



## Cortneywils

KDJay, it's so horrible to have to wait, I was told one recipient was deciding if she wants me and was given a week to decide but there was no mention of her after and was told that the recipients they had seem to want those with blue eyes (mines brown). I would definitely ring your clinic tomorrow ( or now if they're still open) as you need to know... I always worry that I'm pestering them but you need to know... Good luck


----------



## bevvy82

Ilovewesties- welcome to the group hun  im at Bourn Hall and they accept egg sharers up to the age of 35 x

Karmas- good luck with your scratch. Like I old the others, take some painkillers in advance. The scratch isn't completely awful but it's not the most pleasant either. 

Cortney- how exciting that you've got dates  makes me laugh about eye colour. You can't guarantee eye colours lol. 

AFM- had another scan today and got some nicely growing follies. Got my trigger on Sunday and egg collection on Tuesday eeeek 

Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - fab news! How exciting for you! Good luck lady x

Cortney - Woop! Treatment planning is loooooong! A million forms to fill out! But you get your all important dates. So excited for you! X

Westies - I think LWC in cardiff & Swansea take up to 35. I know some clinics won't accept people with a few failed cycles though, so I would do some research. Good luck x

Karmas - not long until your scratch! Exciting x

Kdjay - hope you hear back ASAP and she picks you x

Flutter - any sign of af? Hope you enjoyed your meal x

Madame - hope you're having a wonderful holiday x

Jaja - how are you? X

Pollita - any news on a match? X

Leni - hope you're ok x

Wales - how you feeling lovely? Not long until your scan x

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone :-(

No news with me, family weekend ahead with my nieces 2nd birthday party! Hope you all have a lovely weekend

B xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy, how exciting!! Seems to have gone so quick for you  

Bethan, thanks, who am I likely to have the appointment with? Will it be debs? 
Hope your niece has a lovely birthday


----------



## bevvy82

Cortney- I know, I feel like it's flown by and so does everyone else. It's weird coz last time I felt like it dragged. I can't wait for these bloody jabs to be over 

Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - it will be with either debs, Jodie or yvonne. They're all lovely 

Bevvy - I agree, it seems like it's been super fast for you! Won't be long and you'll be doing your last jab xxx


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - if you're getting donor sperm from crgw, you choose that at treatment planning too! Wonder if you pick the same donor as me?!! X


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy, that's great it's going so quick  

Bethan, that's amazing I can't wait to choose, I pay for the sperm at baseline scan? That would be weird if I chose the same donor as you lol!


----------



## bethannora

Yep, pay at baseline. It's £495 xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
I'm doing ok... Been doing a bit of reading last-night following my follow up consultation on chemical pregnancies... Scary really!
However today I spoke to a clinic in Belfast about transferring my embryos over to them for further treatment
Gona wait til we are all settled in jobs and new house etc so will probably be the new year really.

Excited but scared for Monday!
I've been keeping busy enough when the pain is at a reasonable level (I have endometriosis so my periods are awful) tomorrow is packing up the van and moving day so we are Gona be so busy! Will be glad when we unpack on Sunday after getting the overnight ferry to Belfast! Just want to get there now lol

Xxx


----------



## KDJay

Wow that's such a big move, good luck with it all xxx


----------



## Karmas

Hope we are all ok ladies, 

Jaja good luck with the move hun it can be such a huge thing to do (we have done it 14 times :/ ) 

I heard back from the consultant doing my scratch and he wants to move the dates because I dont have a 28 day cycle he says it needs to be done after ovulation and as we are not sure when that happens im needing to get lots of ovulation tests and fast so any recomendations ladies? he says clear blue but there is no way im paying all of that when I know they do them cheaper. 
Also just a heads up for any of you in the same position its only day 21 because they expect you to ovulate on day 14-16

KD well done on being matched! 

Courtney there is a thread on here with all the questions you might want to ask at treatment planning but i dont have a clue where it is on here but looks like quite a few of us will be cycling together 

Bevvy wow hun you have managed 2 cycles in the time ive waited for one thats good going! Hopefully this is the last time for you have everything crossed for you hun x 

Westies welcome to the madness x

Hope everyone else is ok its got a little quiet on here


----------



## bevvy82

Morning ladies,

Hope you're all having a great weekend 

Jaja- hope the move goes well for you hun. Good luck in your new home 🍀

Karmas- I know, it's crazy! I'm just so glad you are finally getting sonewhere. Not long to go for you now. 

AFM- got my trigger tonight at 8:30 and then got to be at the clinic for 7:15am on Tuesday for EC. Luckily they've agreed to give me a general so I get to have a nice little nap whilst they collect the eggs lol. We still aren't sure on the day 2 or day 5 transfer. We are gonna wait to see how many egg we get and how many fertilise 

Xx


----------



## Karmas

Oh well done on the general! how did you swing that Cov have offered me sedation but ive told them it wont keep me asleep as Ive had lots of dental work done via sedation and have managed to wake up in the middle of it and walk home! 

I have to email Louise as I had minor spotting a few days ago hoping she wont move the dates!


----------



## bevvy82

I told them that when I had the iv sedation last time (which you are awake) I found it really painful despite the drugs and painkillers and just asked for the sedation and they spoke to my doctor who said he was fine with it so maybe ask hun if you want it. I've found that if you don't ask you don't get lol. 

I'm sure it will all be fine. They might just get you to have a scan to check your lining if they are concerned xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Karmas,

Who is your consultant?? Dr Keay?

I had a scratch done there with Rina and as my AF's are not regular, we didnt have a set day to do it.. i just booked an app and she did it.

I was also offered it inder GA with a nice bill of an extra £300! As much as im a lover of GA, we couldnt justify paying it. So i had it done without any pain relief.

X


----------



## bevvy82

Hope- that's bad that you had to pay for it, luckily we get it free at my clinic xx


----------



## bethannora

Jaja - wow, good luck with the move x

Karmas - I've never bought an ovulation kit, sorry. Hope you find a cheaper one though. Thanks for the extra info re scratch - I have mine on nov 11th, so day 20 of a 31 day cycle. I'm hoping that's ok! Fingers crossed we will be cycling together  x

Bevvy - woohoo! Good luck for trigger and your jab free day tomorrow! Ec will be here before you know it! Fab that you get GA too x

No news with me! Still panicking that the norethisterone is going to delay my af so I won't be able to start before christmas. Just can't work out why I'm going on it to make my period come on nov 23rd, when it's due that day anyway, and my periods are like clockwork! So confusing!

B x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karmas I'm using ones from wilko they are called freedom I think I got a faint line this morn for ovulation but it needs to be darker to say ovulation has happened testing again in the morning hopefully I should get my dark line will let you know if they work. There 5 stick things for 2m £2.50 or something like that 

Sorry no personals guys I'm at work will be back on later after work 
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Karmas

Hope its Dr Ghobara Tarek although Dr Rina was the first one we saw I think I may send her a message and see what she says
Oh wow I wont be paying £300 for a general, I dont see how they have an option to give it to me though as if sedation wont work they wont be able to keep me on the table to do the EC im really really bad at things like that and they freak me out and I end up panicking 

Beth they gave me norethisterone and told me to start taking on the 21st it and its the day my AF is due anyway so I messaged the clinic and she said not to bother taking it and just wait for AF and then start injecting on the 2nd day of my AF its all so confusing I wish they gave you a monthly planner or something with the blue bag just so I can write it all down. Think I may have to search for something on the internet just so I can keep track of all appts and dates. When are you due to start injections do you have your baseline booked?


----------



## bethannora

Karmas - ill book in baseline as soon as af shows up. I'm on short protocol so scan on day 2 of af, then straight on to stimming! Ec booked for dec 7th. You had all your dates? Are you on short too?

B x


----------



## Bubbles12

Ah, he is lovely. He did my OH sperm retrieval and he was overseeing the birth of my soon. (He was prem) really nice man. Saying that though, Dr keay is lovely too.

It may be worth asking about GA for EC. I know there are some clinics that do it without anything but i dont see how as EC is very painful (or so ive heard)
Be warned, they probably will charge you if you want GA for EC... but, cov have surprised me on several occasions so you never know. As for scratch, some say its painful, some dont... either way, its over in less than a minute and mine was done in Rina's office!!!

X


----------



## bevvy82

Karmas-when I was trying naturally, I used ovulation test strips from sainsburys. Only a couple of quid. The machines are way too expensive I think. Defo ask about a general for EC if you get panicky about stuff. 

Beth- november will fly by and EC will be here in no time.  I'm so glad tonight is my last jab, I hate them and I bruise easily with the injections. The other night I just sat and cried after my jab. I have no idea about the drugs though but if your AF is Durand your periods are regular, I'm not quite sure why they are using it??

Hope is right. The scratch is over in seconds so you just have a grit your teeth moment, deep breath and it's over. I found that I got period pain type cramps after for several hours though. 


Xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi everyone  

Karmas, thanks i will try and find that thread  
when I was tracking ovulation I used one step strip, a pack of 50 was about £4.99 and I found them to be good.  

Jaja, hope your well hun and the move is going well!

Bevvy, eekkk! So excited for you  

Bethan, sorry hun  can't offer you advice on the drugs hun! I hope it doesn't delay things for you! 
I'm wondering when they'll start me, as AF seems to be around the 20th of the month  

Pollita, hope you're ok?  

Loopy, hope you're well


----------



## Cortneywils

Ladies regarding my treatment planning will I be getting my medication for stimming? Will I need to keep it cool as it'll take me 3 hours to get home!


----------



## bevvy82

Cortney- they usually give you drugs at treatment planning. You have to keep your stimming meds in the fridge but you might not get that Til your baseline scan. If you can maybe take a cool bag with this freezer pack things to keep it stored in for your journey home xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Well that's my trigger done yay!! No more injections lol xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy, thanks so much will buy a cooler bag and a frozen ice pack just incase!!

Yay!! No more injections so chuffed for you!! Only 2 more sleeps until EC!!


----------



## bevvy82

No problem hun  poor you having a 3 hour journey. That not nice. Bet you can't wait! 

I'm so glad all my jabs are done now. Phew!! 

Xx


----------



## bethannora

Well done Bevvy! 2 more sleeps until ec! Eeeekkk - so exciting x

Cortney - crgw just give downreg meds at treatment planning. They will give your stims at baseline 

B x


----------



## Karmas

Beth im on the long protocol baseline is booked for the 21st dec but that may change, those are the only dates ive really had lol  

Courtney where do you get those from? also dont use an ie pack directly on the medication as it will start to freeze, id ask the clinic in advance how you can keep it cold as we were told they wernt to get too cold as it can upset the medication. What stims are you on? do you know 

Bevvy awww at last hun pleased for you not long now and fingers crossed x

Im not too bothered about the scratch tbh (I may regret saying that lol) I know if I just hang in there its over pretty quickly. 
I will speak to them about GA, Louise did say when I went in for treatment planning that I could speak to the Drs about the sedation as I react badly to one type and can become quite agressive verbally :/ completly out of character for me but it just has this weird effect on me. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Wales - hope things are going well hun 

Madam G - hope your enjoying you Hols

Fay - thinking of you if your reading this x


----------



## bethannora

We have been so quiet on here recently ladies! I am completely lost where everyone is in their cycle - we need to somehow do a mass update on people's dates!

Karmas - exciting that baseline is just before Christmas...sober Christmas for you! x 

bevvy - one more sleep until ec! Good luck lovely x

Cortney - I am also at CRGW on the 11th for my scratch. I will be there at 5:30, what about you? x

Jaja - have you done the big move? Hope it went well and your af pains have gone x

B xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fed up cov saying that they still haven't got my details even though I it was referred 2 weeks ago just feel like giving up how hard is it to put a referral letter on a computer I may regret saying this but bwh were faster with all this 
Hope everyone is well an getting on with their cycles 
My ovulation test got darker today so ovulation should be tomorrow so at least I know I'm ovulating xxx


----------



## bethannora

Loopy - are you still technically with BWH as well? At least with having the 2 clinics at the moment, you can go with whatever one gets you to treatment planning the quickest! Don't give up, you will get there soon. Once you start injecting, time goes by crazy fast x


----------



## Cortneywils

Karmas, here's the link to it but there is some others on eBay with different sensitivity

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/ONE-STEP-OVULATION-TESTS-20mIU-ULTRA-SENSITIVE-TESTS-FERTILITY-TEST-STRIPS-/141249917348?nav=SEARCH

Thanks karmas but I'm not sure what meds I'll be on, I will ask them at treatment planning or
Email them near the time 

Bethan, thanks, I'll be there at about 2pm so will prob miss you although I don't know how long I'll be there I wouldn't of thought I'll be there 3 hours lol! 

Bevvy, 1 more night Hun, will think about you tomorrow, what times EC? 

Fay, hope your ok Hun 

Pollita, hope you're well and looking after yourself 

Jaja, hope you're ok and the move went well! 

Loopy, Bethan's right if you have two clinics on the go then take advantage of which one is going to the next step it seems a lot of faffing about but you'll soon get there and will soon be jabbing yourself with the stimming needles lol! I can't wait 

Madam, hope you're enjoying you're holiday 

Sorry if I've missed anyone hope you're all well


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks girls think I just needed to vent don't think my oh understands my frustration 
I'm still with both clinics but not getting anywhere how does that work xx


----------



## bethannora

Loopy - I totally understand your frustration. It's the one big downer about egg sharing - there is lots of waiting! Your wait definitely seems longer than most though :-( x

Cortney - I think I was at my first treatment planning for about 1.5 - 2 hours x

B x


----------



## KDJay

hey everyone hope your weekends were all good.

Bevvy very exciting about the ET, good luck and hope all goes well! Keep us updated  

I am still waiting to hear about the match argh constantly checking emails! I just want to get going


----------



## bevvy82

Hi all,

Thanks for the good luck messages. Means a lot. My EC is gonna be around 8:30 in the morning. I'm really nervous now! I just hope that I get enough eggs and that they're good quality. 

Kd - when did they put you out for matching? It does get very frustrating when you don't hear anything. Hopefully you'll hear some good news soon hun  

Loopy- sorry you don't seem to be getting anywhere. I would keep on at them. I only got somewhere when I harrassed them and well ended up putting in a complaint and then they couldn't do enough lol. I second what Beth says about time flying once you start treatment!

How everyone else is ok. Think the thread is gonna go nuts in December. I reckon you'll all be cycling together lol xxx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
Hope your all well.
Well we eventually got moved but haven't done much unpacking as we are all absolutely wrecked. I'm sure it will happen over the next few weeks but until then I'm living out of boxes, vacuum bags and cases at my mums

Pains and af have settled
Started new job and the gym (at 6am) today so it's been tiring 

Looking forward to a good nights sleep X


----------



## Cortneywils

Jaja, sounds like you've been busy! Hope you get on well at your new job  

KD, I would personally ring then and ask for an update as its horrible keep waiting for a phone call and each day comes and- no phone call.... Grrrr! Def frustrating lol!

Loopy, it's seems to be dragging for you-even with 2 clinics, I would do as bevvy says and keep harassing them as I did my clinic lol! I rang/email every so often to ask for an update. I was shocked when I had a call from my egg sharing coordinator 2 days after she'd come back from annual leave just to give me an update as normally I'd have to ring them.

Bethan, thanks so much for your pm as its nice to have a guideline.... I guess they'd give me ideal dates! I'm hoping day 21 would be the 11th dec as then I'd be back from my hols in time other wise I'd have to DR injections with me. I bet you can't wait for the 23rd so exciting.


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hello ladies, wow I've missed soooo much.

Bevvy good luck tomorrow hun  xxx

How is everyone ? Hope you are all well 

loopy, I know how frustrating the whole waiting game is, it's not nice at all. Hang in there, it will be worth it hun  xxx

Sorry for the lack of personals, I've not long got in from my horrendous trip to the clinic.
I have literally had the day from hell, but I won't bore you all with the details. However I start meds on Wednesday  then back to the clinic Monday for scan and bloods.  xxx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - good luck for the morning! Let us know how many eggies you get. Will have everything crossed for you x

Cortney - no worries lovely. Not long until you get your dates for sure x

Flutter - sorry you've had a tough day. Super exciting for weds though! x

Jaja= bet you're shattered! Congrats on the move though x

B xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Morning ladies,

Up and out the door to go to the clinic, thanks for the good luck  will update you all later!

Have a fab day xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies,

Fluttershy, sorry you've had a bad day Hun, but great news on starting weds  

Bevvy, good luck Hun, keep us updated  

Hope everyone has a good day, for me I think it's going to be a loooonnnnngggg one.... Roll on 4pm!


----------



## KDJay

Good luck today Bevvy keep us posted xxx


----------



## bethannora

So excited for you Bevvy xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Good luck bevvy xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Hi girls,

On my way home now. I got 11 eggs. Hoped for more but still gives me 6 so I can't complain. Feeling ok, on my way to subway for a munch now lol xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

That's still a great number of eggs Bevvy ! How's the deciding on transfer going ? Xxx

Bethan, Courtney. Thank you. I'm so glad to finally get started.  xxx

Hope you all have a good day. Xxx


----------



## Karmas

Bevvy 6 is a good number hun! Fingers crossed for a good fertilization rate for you x
Did you decide on what day transfer your going to have?

Loopy, contact your GP again did they send the referral directly to the consultant? If not it would have delayed things, it needs to be addressed to them
Take a look at the info on the site here http://www.uhcw.nhs.uk/ivf
It took my GP a while to sort the referral out - If needs be ask the GP for a copy of the referral letter and fax it over to Coventry 
Trust me they are MUCH quicker than Coventry and if you were still with brum your still waiting for the SA arnt you? 
Have you read their info sheet for patients ? its here http://www.uhcw.nhs.uk/clientfiles/File/CRM%20Patient%20Info%20Sept%202015.pdf

Jaja - well done on the move it can be a nightmare dont worry too much about unpacking it will all happen eventually lol

Polita - hope your ok

Flutter - congrats on starting!! How did it go hope it wasnt too bad although you have described it as the day from hell lol

Who was it that wanted to know what questions to ask at the Treatment planning? Was it you Courtney? I found them

questions for ivf 
1. Why have we/Have we been recommended for ICSI?

2.i. What drugs will I be on?
a) for down regulation (is that an injection? How often will I do it?)
b) for ovarian stimulation (N.B. this is nearly always an injection!)
c) to trigger the release of eggs
2.ii At what times of day will I have to take these drugs?
2.iii Why have you chosen these drugs for me?
2.iv What happens if I don't respond to the drugs/over respond?
(N.B. You may want to ask more about the injections at this point e.g. Can you show me how to do it? Can I have a practice? etc.)

3. What happens and when: 
a) When do I start my down regulation drugs? (How long will I be on these for?)
b) How long (on average) will I have to wait for my period to start?
c) When will I have a baseline scan/assessment?
d) When will I start stimulating my ovaries?
e) How long after starting stimulation will egg collection be?

4. About the monitoring during stimulation phase of treatment:
a) What monitoring normally takes place during the stimulation phase of the treatment (e.g. blood tests for oestrogen, for progesterone and scans)?
b) How often will I have to come in for monitoring?
c) What will you be looking for (in the monitoring) to decide when egg collection will be?
d) How many eggs will you be expecting at egg collection.

5. About the egg collection: 
a) Where do you carry out egg collection?
b) Will I have a general anesthetic or sedation during the procedure?
c) Will my husband be able to come in with me?
d) What pain relief will I need/get after egg collection?
e) How long will I need to be off work following egg collection?

6. About the sperm collection:
a) When will this need to be done?
b) Where do I have to do this?
c) Are there any aids/literature (or should I bring my own?)
d) When should I have my last ejaculation before 'storing it up' for the procedure?

7. Is there anything we can do to improve the quality of the eggs or the sperm? (e.g. lifestyle factors or supplements)

8. About the embryo transfer:
a) how many days after egg collection will this be (on average)?
b) How many cells would you expect them to be by then?
c) i) what are your opinions on single embryo transfer (particularly in relation to our case)?
ii) what would be the risks of a multiple pregnancy (in our particular case)?
iii) How many embryos do you suggest we transfer? 
d) How do you grade the embryos?
e) Under what conditions would you freeze any 'spare' embryos?

9. Will I be receiving (or do you recommend) any additional treatment during this cycle of IVF/ICSI (e.g. low dose aspirin, IVIG, heparin etc.)

10. How do you rate our chances of success? (You may wish to be more specific for example asking about egg to embryo ratios)

11. What are the risks (including side-effects) that we need to be aware of?

12. If this treatment doesn't go to plan:
a) When and for what reasons might you abandon the cycle?
b) When would we be able to try again?
c) What support can we expect/access?

13. What do you estimate the costs as being?

14. When do we start?!

Hope they help for anyone having their appts, wish I would have found them before my appt lol


----------



## bevvy82

Think we are going to wait to see how many have fertilized tomorrow and decide on transfer day from there xxx


----------



## KDJay

Bevvy thats a great number of eggs! Well done, hope you are feeling ok! x


----------



## KDJay

thank you Karmas for that list, it wasnt me that asked but I am sure I will need it soon enough x (fingers crossed) .


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karmas I did fax it over is ment to be being faxed over again today so wil phone doctors to see if they have sent it then will leave cov a message saying it has been faxed over xx


----------



## bethannora

Woohoo - well done Bevvy xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Karmas, thanks so much for the list will write it down and bring it to my treatment planning  

Bevvy, that's brilliant fx, do you know when ET will be?

Sorry ladies for the lack of personals as I'm at the bus stop in my way home after a long day.... But have a day off tomorrow so will chill.


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks guys. I'm trying not to feel a little disappointed but I think that's coz I had more last time. 

Cortney - put your feet up and enjoy your day off Tomoz. ET will either be Thursday or Sunday depending which day they say when they call with fertilisation amounts Tomoz. I'm still debating what to do but will have a better idea Tomoz

Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy, it'll be fine Hun as they say it only takes one strong embie to make it! Hope you're phone call goes well tomorrow


----------



## bevvy82

We're hoping for two fighters so I dont Have to do this again lol xxx


----------



## Karmas

You're welcome ladies  

We had some bad news yesterday my Husbands Nan who he looks after every other day has only been given till the end of the week  she is 87 and has been bed bound for about a year after a fall. We were really hoping that she would still be here once we completed treatment so we might have been able to  share some happy news with her, he is beside himself and doesnt know what to do bless him. We have to travel all the way to the Brighton today to collect our youngest from my mums as she has been there on holiday and he wants her close by. 

Who mentioned the mass update the other day ? 

Its gone all very quiet on here so maybe thats a good idea 

We are waiting to start following AF at the end of this month, long protocol. Waiting to book scratch as they have changed the dates. Taking 12 vits a day and trying to eat better, drinking at least a liter of water on top of the normal drinks. Cut out caffeine.  

Just give us all a recap where are the rest of us are in our journeys then it will all be in the same place


----------



## bethannora

Karmas - so sorry to hear about your husband's nan. Have a safe journey today x

Bevvy - fingers crossed for this mornings phone call. Hope you're feeling ok x

It was me who mentioned the update...mainly because I have a memory like a sieve! Here goes:

Short protocol 
Scratch - Nov 11
Af expected - Nov 23
Ec booked - Dec 7

Eeeekkk xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies  

Bevvy, good luck for your phone call  

Karmas, I'm so sorry to hear about DH nan that's so awful! Sending lots of   

If I'm lucky to start this month then we maybe cycling together as I'll be on long protocol. AF will be around 17th Nov so will start DR on the 7th dec I hope the clinic will let me as it'll be near Xmas.... If not will have to wait till dec cycle and DR in jan.

Regards to the mass update, I have only been told I'll be on long protocol and have no idea on dates I'll be starting but I have treatment planning on the 11th so will know more then  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## bevvy82

Morning everyone

Karmas - so sorry to hear about yours and your husbands news 

My update:
Just had the call from the clinic and 5 out of my 6 eggs have fertilised yay!! We spoke to the embryologist about a day 3/5 transfer and because we ideally want two transferred, we have agreed that they will check the embryos tomorrow and if there are some front runners we will do a day 3 transfer but if they are all still looking the same, we will risk a day 5 transfer 

Xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hello ladies, hope you are all well 

So sorry to hear your sad news karmas, it's never easy losing a loved one. Sending you  
Xxx

Bevvy that's fab !! Awww not long now, you'll be nearing the end of your two week wait when I have my EC  xxx

Bethan, not long now. Xxx

Courtney I hope it all goes to plan and you can do it before Xmas  xxx

My update is a bit sketchy lol 

Short protocol.
Start merional 150, and aspirin 4th November (tonight)
Scan 9th, then maybe start cetrotide 0.25mg

I don't have a date booked for egg collection yet as I'm starting meds later then planned due to late AF. But I was told it's roughly two weeks so it should be around the 18th November.   xxx

Hope everyone else is all good  xxx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - good luck for your first jab x

Bevvy - amazing news! X


----------



## KDJay

Karmas - so sorry to hear that, hope your husband is ok!

Bevvy - wow that is an amazing result, did you have ICSI? 

I will be on long protocol when I finally get going, found out today that I have been matched but the recipient has travel plans in December so I can't start until Jan! I suppose it gives me more time to improve health/take vits etc. I am on the pill until then, gf starting the pill as soon as she has a bleed x


----------



## Karmas

Thanks for all the well wishes but we got the call this morning from his mum to say his nan had passed when she had arrived this morning  we have been with the family all morning and hubby is now sleeping on the sofa needing the rest.

Fay glad to see you back hun are you doing just straight IVF? no egg share this time or are you using your frosties? 3rd time will be a charm x

Courtney how come your injections dont start on day 2 of your bleed? Mine do im having buserelin on day 2 of my cycle so should start around the 29th ish if AF arrives on time! 

KD well done on the match hun! Can I ask why your partner is going through the cycle too? are you both doing ivf at the same time sorry if im being nosey just curious 

Flutter good luck hun im not looking forward to my jabs at all in fact i think im going to have to get the hubby to do the first few

Bevvy well done! Thats a great fertilisation rate hope they are all top grade for you are they using an embryoscope are you?

Beth my memory is horrendous too! I forget who everyone is and get really confused on who is who lol looks like we will be quite close in our cycles too!


----------



## Fay2410

Karmas - No egg share, not using frosties just yet as they aren't the best of grades, doing my own cycle but wont get half as many as I usually do as my ovaries aren't playing ball at the moment due to not having a proper break....    I get my BFP for a full 40 weeks this time!!! xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Aw thats great hun so pleased for you x It only takes one hun remember


----------



## Fay2410

Karmas - Only now reading about your sad news I am so sorry, I haven't been on here in a while - thinking of you   xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - welcome back lovely 

Karmas - I am so, so sorry. Look after yourself as well as hubby. Fab we will be cycling close together  When is af due for you? x

KDjay - awesome news you have been matched. Woop! Like you say, starting in Jan will give you a good amount of time to get healthy (but enjoy Xmas too, of course!) x

CRGW ladies - any news on a match for any of you? Hope so 

Bevvy - hope you're resting today x

B xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Glad to see you back Fay, although I wished it was on better terms  wishing you a very positive cycle  

Karmas, thinking of you both   I was dreading the jabs, but the oh is doing them for me, I can't get over the whole having to stab myself, I'd wimp out lol. I'm so glad I'm not diabetic. 

Kdjay, congrats on being matched  time will go by so quickly, I never thought I'd get to this stage, but I did lol. 

Can I ask how many of you are doing icsi?


----------



## KDJay

Karmas - I am so so sorry to hear about your loss, hope your hubby is keeping up  No you are not being nosy at all! we are cycling together because we are using my eggs (and sharing), but she is carrying our half of the eggs  So basically I am donating to two people (just one is my other half) haha! 

Fay - good luck for this cycle, i think it is a good thing to get right back into it - wishing you all the luck in the world

Now the waiting for a match is over just have to wait until Jan to get started!


----------



## Karmas

Thank you ladies its appreciated he is still resting x

Fluttershy I think we will be doing ICIS but wont know until the day of EC because we have some sperm in storage and they also want a fresh sample on the day if the sample isnt great then they will defrost the other and hope they survive the freeze, I dont see why the fresh sample woudnt be ok though but we will see what they say

Beth Af is due on the 29th but knowing my luck it will be late, they gave me provera to bring on the bleed and they want me to start that on the 21st-25th to induce the bleed on the 29th but ive also heard it can delay AF so im not sure what do to, when AF is late it can be ages up to 2 weeks at times so i think ill end up taking the provera just to make sure it happens quickly 


KD - aw thats great! Thats what my youngest daughter wants to do when she finds a gf and wants children. She says she doesnt want to be pregnant lol but she wants her gf to have her children.


----------



## bevvy82

Fay - know we've text but welcome back hun. Good luck with your cycle. Hope stimms are going ok?

Karmas - Not long to wait now  They never mentioned anything about embryoscope so i have no idea!!

Bethan - was back to work this afternoon. luckily was only a 4 hour shift at my desk so was nice and chilled doing credit reports all afternoon lol

Cortney - not long to go til your treatment planning date...all ya seem to do is wait for appts when youre doing ivf lol

Fluttershy - Good luck with your first jab hun. 

KD - No we didnt have ICSI, the clinic said they all fertilised naturally. 

Fluttershy - We didnt have ICSI for wither cycle, ours fertilised naturally - The clinic I use will step in and use ICSI wherever they feel its necessary.

AFM - Just waiting for tomorrows phonecall to let me know how my embies are doing and whether we'll be having the day 3 or 5 transfer. Im finding it hard to get even a tiny bit of excited about this cycle after the disappointment of last time. My OH's mum has given me the holy water she got from Westminster Abbey so i rubbed it on my belly before egg collection and will do it every day after transfer. im not really a believer but im up for trying anything lol 

xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy, that's so true, didn't realise so much waiting was involved.

I hope you're phone call goes well tomorrow. That's a nice idea about the holy water!!  

KDJay, that's brilliant you have a match... Yippee!!

Bethan, Haven't heard of a match found yet, hope you're well!

Karmas, I haven't officially been told I'll start on day21 I just assumed as that's what I thought happened on DR.... Are you DR on CD2? Didn't realise you could, I guess it's all new to me.

Fay, that's brilliant I'm so happy for you... Of course you've done the right thing... Def be 3rd time luck  

Fluttershy, good luck on first jab!


----------



## fluttershy1983

First jab went well, the oh will be a pro at this in no time lol. 

As for the icsi question we trust what the consultant said about us needing icsi, and we have no qualms about having it. However after doing loads of research we feel his sperm sample wasn't as bad as we first thought and feel what if we could try without it first or even 50/50 ? Have any of you ladies been in a similar situation ? Any feedback will be greatly appreciated  xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fluttershy - i think you kind of need to just go with what the clinic says on the day you have your
EC. If they recommend ICSI and you say no, you risk the chance of zero fertilisation and that would be heartbreaking after everything you put yourself through to get to that point. If you are in two minds about having ICSI, then I would defo say discuss the 50/50 option with them. 

When my OH had his first SA, they said he had poor morphology so would have to have ICSI for sure but on both cycles, he produced normal healthy sperm so sometimes you just get a bad batch. Defo have the chat with your consultant / embryologists 

Xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Karmas - I think my mum thinks I am just backing out of childbirth too! haha


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - good luck for today's phonecall 

Karmas - wow, how lovely your daughter has a plan already. And well done on being a supportive mum  Hope af comes when it should! x

KDjay - awesome news you have been matched. We hoped to do the same as you (me carry my DPs eggs) but she was too old to egg share :-( x

Flutter - we are doing ICSI with our donor sperm as my body has never met sperm, and might reject it! x

Cortney - not long until treatment planning. Bet you can't wait! x

Fay - how you doing on the jabs lovely lady? x

Hope everyone else is OK xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you Bevvy, he only had one sample so we were miffed at why the assumption to go straight to icsi ? I know he had cancer but the oh spoke to his Dr (routinr check up) and brought up the sample results, and the dr he said it's not a bad sample considering the odds so perhaps we could get another sample or talk to the clinic more about our options. But I just wondered if any of you ladies have been in a similar situation? and if you had what we're your thoughts? It's just something that's niggling me. Am I being silly ? Should we just go for icsi ? The OH is very on the fence about it all, he doesn't mind either way as long as we have a happy ending bless him. But I can't shift this feeling of could we try see if they do the natural thing ?


----------



## Karmas

Oh Beth she has it all planned out bless her she has talked about having a gf for years now (she is 13) says the reason she doesnt want to go through childbirth is because its a woman thing! lol i dont think she quite gets it ....... we will support her no matter what, we took her to the 25th celebration of Pride this year in Brighton she loved it, it was her first pride after coming out (really dislike that term as we always knew she was gay) 

Flutter can your OH not produce another sample and use it fresh on the day of EC? then tell them if they need to go to icis then they can

Our sample is sat in the freezer at the moment and we wont know if we need icis until the day as we are providing a fresh sample too just in case the frozen one doesnt thaw well or depending on the fresh sample we may just go ahead with that one. I hate making decisions that may affect treatment.

AFM Had an email from Louise as I told her about the spotting she says nothing to worry about and it wont affect my dates so Courtney I take the provera on the 21st Nov for 5 days and then wait for AF and start buserelin injections on the 2nd day of my cycle which should be the 1st/2nd Dec then Baseline is booked for the 21st Dec I thought the buserelin was down regulation :/ or am I just very confused now lol thats not hard by the way.


Also shamefully I still havent done my personal statement   I dont even know where to start or how to start I cant exactly put Dear madame.............


----------



## bethannora

Karmas - bless her, that really is sweet of you. A lot of young people don't have supportive parents like you. I am pretty sure buserelin is the downreg - so you will have baseline on the 21st & then start stimming. An exciting Christmas ahead for you! I struggled with my personal statement too - so went with the basics (educational level, pre-existing illnesses, family history of illnesses etc). I figured that's all we wanted to know about our sperm donor, so maybe that's all they would want to know about me. We didn't want to know about his personality etc, as it weirdly makes him 'real' x


----------



## KDJay

Karmas - that's really sweet of you to be so supportive, I was there at Pride this year too! It was a good time, it was my last blow out before prepping my body for this! haha . your daughter def seems like she knows herself and thats amazing at such a young age. 

bethannora - my gf is too old to egg share so we can only do it this way around - but I am really interested to hear about the ICSI situation as we havent been told anything about potentially rejecting the sperm?! I will obviously ask our consultant nearer the time. Is it your eggs that might reject the sperm or your body when the eggs have been transferred back in?


----------



## bevvy82

Hi guys,
Just a quickie as on an induction at work today. Will do personals later. 

The clinic called today. All 5 embies are doing well. Got 2 at 2 cells and 3 at 4 cells. They will call us tomorrow morning and let me know whether those 3 are still doing better than the others. If so, we will do transfer tomorrow. If the other 2 have caught up, we will go to day 5. Thinks that's best. 

Xxx


----------



## KDJay

Wow Bevvy that all sounds promising! Keep us all posted! x


----------



## bethannora

Fab news Bevvy! x

KDjay - my consultant mentioned it in terms of fertilisation I think. I had never heard of it before either, so not sure if it's actually a 'thing' x


----------



## KDJay

Bethan - Do you mind me asking what clinic you are at? I will ask my consultant about it nearer the time that we have to decide such things, its really intriguing! i told my gf about it at lunchtime and she said 'well if it is the fertilisation side of things (not the carrying) that we will be fine!' haha  - make of that what you will lol!!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all just a flying visit from me just annoyed as it the 2nd time I have faxed my details to cov and they still haven't got them how they go straight to them. Really had enough am seriously going to give up I know there's waiting and then there's people taking the mick I just have no luck 
Sorry just having a moment xxx


----------



## bethannora

Oh loopy I really do feel sorry for you. Sorry this might be a dull question - but what info needs to be faxed over before you have an appointment? Hope everything speeds up for you soon lovely x


----------



## KDJay

Loopy - it sounds so frustrating! Hope it sorts itself out!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Thanks kdjay and Bethan 
It's my referral bethan it's just a joke xx


----------



## KDJay

loopy - do they require a GP referral, cant you just self-refer (thats what I was able to do). I am sure you have thought about this!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yeah I could but then I would have to pay for all consultations and there expensive when I can get them for free that's why I need a referral so it states I want to egg share which means I get everything free apart from treatment x


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, how frustrating hope they get there bums in gear it's horrible waiting around!

Karmas, I never hear of DR on CD2 I always thought it was day 21 but I'm new to all this!! Hope time goes quick for you to get started.

Bevvy, so glad your phone call went well!

KDJay, you sound like a very supportive mother I bet you DD's glad she has you!

Fluttershy and Fay, hope the jabs are going well!

Sorry just a quick visit as been really busy today at work and of out in a bit... Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## bethannora

Loopy - you poor thing, it's crazy if it's only a referral! X

Kdjay - I'm with crgw near cardiff. Lol at your gf's response x

Bevvy - good luck for tomorrow's call and your 5 super embies x

Fay - good luck for tomorrow's scan & getting ec date. Woop x

Flutter - good luck for your jab tonight. When's your first scan? X

Cortney - not long until your planning appt! Eeekkkk x

Karmas - good luck writing your personal statement x

Afm - only 6 days until my scratch! Woop. Apparently my recipient wants me now, so panic over with that malarkey! 

B x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hello ladies, Bevvy that's fab news !! Awww not long now  xxx

Loopy I feel for you hun, I know the waiting around is a nightmare, how can they deny the fax ? Has someone put the wrong number down or something just as silly? I really hope it gets sorted soon. Xx

Karmas I haven't even wrote mine yet, I don't quite know what to write :/ xx

Courtney hope you are good and things are going well xx 

Fay good luck for tomorrow lovely Xx

Bethan, that's fab news !!! Bet you're excited Xx

AFM, I spoke to the clinic today I can see on the day wether we need ICSI or not. Which put my mind at rest immensely. I'm on Jab number 2 tonight. My scan is Monday  xx

Hope everyone else is well  xx


----------



## KDJay

bethannora - i thought you may be at CRGW and doesnt one of the consultants there are a speciality in same sex couples conceiving etc so if anyone would know they would! ?


----------



## bevvy82

Morning ladies,

So I had a call from the clinic and they told me that I'm down to 4 embies. 1x8 cell, 2x6 cell and 1x 5 cell. 

As we want 2 put back in, we have decided to do the transfer today. We will have the 8 cell and 1x 6 cell transfwrred and leave the other 2 Til day 5 to see if they are suitable for freezing. 

I just hope that we have made the right choice :-/ xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Good luck Bevvy  How exciting! You ahve definitely made the right choice xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Good luck bevvy how exciting xx


----------



## Karmas

Beth - she is my baby id do anything for her, I dont care who she falls in love with as long as they love her as much as I do.
Thats the thing with the personal statement I dont know if there was too much detail that they will then see my mannerisms in any child born from the donation, if they dont know then it wont constantly remind them :/ maybe I dont know but I think I may feel that way if it was me

KD - she knows herself alright very logical about things lol

Loopy get the GP surgery to call them or get the clinic to call the GPs they lost my referral at first but it was sorted after the gp called them

Courtney maybe its because I have longer cycles, im not sure when all the other ladies started their jabs I think a few of them on here had started on day 2

Flutter - im stuck :-/ really dont even know how to start

Bevvy - good luck hun fingers crossed they are sticky for you xx.

AFM - no news here really trying to keep as stress free as possible, which is difficult considering the circumstances

Question - how long do you think the eggs take to develope, a mans sperm takes about 3 months to regenerate and I know our bodies produce eggs in the same way men produce sperm but how long do you think that takes?

Article here as i used to think we were born with all the eggs we need but that makes no sense as then when we were stimulated it would grow all the eggs we had http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2012/02/120229-women-health-ovaries-eggs-reproduction-science/

http://www.doublexscience.org/old-ovaries-new-eggs-hatching-a-debate/


----------



## Bubbles12

Karmas,

Its 3 months for women also. 

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Does that mean I may produce crappy eggs this cycle then as I only had my last EC on the 5th October??  xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Im sure that wont be case fay... if it was, then the clinic would not be allowing you to cycle so quickly

Xx


----------



## KDJay

Fay - I also just read that you are extra fertile after a cycle so I am sure thats not the case


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karmas they have lost my 2nd 1 now booking Centre said they are 2 days behind at most and that it should be on system by now just phoned doctors and she said she will pass it on to my gp to see if she will ring them Monday. 
Just had enough now it's a joke the way it's going it's going to be years before I can even try and have a child 
Most frustrating situation ever fluttershy and cortney both started around the same time I did maybe a week or 2 difference and I haven't even had a a blood test yet don't get me wrong I'm happy for you both but just using you to show the difference in clinics
Sorry for the moan guys but all I'm hearing is pregnancies and I can't even seem to get referred xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Loopy, you must be so frustrated all this waiting, I'm going mad already and I haven't been waiting that long as I'm lucky I have treatment planning about 6 weeks after bloods came back and normally you have to wait 12 weeks if not matched.

I would ring your DR/Clinic to see if they've sent/received your referral letter on Monday and keep chasing them until your clinic has it, it's so inconvenient for you!! Hope you get to the next step soon Hun!   

Karmas, I've read it takes about 3 months same as sperm!!  

Fay, hope you're ok!! I'm sure your eggs are fine Hun!

Bevvy, hope transfer went well!

KD, hope your well!

Pollita, hope you're ok Hun.

Bethan, weds is nearing for us both, have 3 days off work so will get my questions sorted!

Fluttershy, hope stimming going well!

Madam, hope you're well Hun!

Sorry if I've missed anyone hope you're all well!


----------



## bevvy82

Hi everyone, 

hope youre all ok.

Loopy - Sorry to hear that you are having troubles with the clinic!! You should put in a complaint hun. Thats so bad - i know Karmas had the same issues with all that stuff  

Fay - stay positive hun, hope your eggies are top quality 

Fluttershy - thats great news that you can leave it til the day to decide on ICSI. Glad its put your mind at rest hun. Hope your jabs are going well. good luck for your scan on monday 

Beth - fab news on your recipient...ooh not long til your scratch!

Hope everyone else is ok! hard to try and keep up now! lol

AFM - well i'm officially PUPO! im very scared and nervous after last time and finding it difficult to get excited but trying to be positive. one of my 6 cell embies had split again to 8 cell so ive had 2 x 8 cell embies transferred. The other 2 embies dont seem to be the best at the moment but they will let them incubate til monday to see if they are suitable for freezing but in light of this, i think i did the best thing doing transfer today. just have to wait and see xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Congrats on being pupo bevvy


----------



## bethannora

Congrats Bevvy! When is otd? Xxx

Loopy - so sorry they're still taking their time. I really do feel for you x

Fay - you will be just fine lady! You have a fab number, plus your scratch will still work x

Cortney - not long for us at all x

Hope all you ladies have a fab weekend x


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks ladies! Sorry of lack of personals I need to catch up as I took a few weeks out

Bevvy - congrats on being pupo xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bevvy congrats on being pupo  I have everything crossed for you  
Cortney bethan and bevvy thanks for your reply I'm just finding it hard I'm not getting any wer 
Hope everyone is well will do personals soon just feeling sorry for myself atm xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks guys  

Beth - OTD is 18th november. I've decided to not test early as last time it drove me completely mad lol 

Xxx


----------



## KDJay

Bevy well done that sounds amazing , so excited for u! Sounds like a perfect cycle . 

Loopy - don't worry about moaning I can believe how frustrated u must feel it's horrible when all u wanna do is get stuck in and started! 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been able to do personals today as I've been on here just doing more research.

Loopy, so so sorry to hear your frustrating news lovely. What I chose to do was get a copy of everything the clinic needed from my docs, i then took a picture of it on my phone then emailed it over that way the clinic got it and I knew it was sent. Is that an option hun ? Xx

Bevvy congrats lovely how are you feeling ? I should be roughly having my e-commerce collection around your test date lol. Xx

Courtney and bethan how are you both ? Xx

Fay I will keep everything crossed for you, I rely hope this is your time Xx

If I've missed anyone I'm sorry ladies I'm about to delve into a pizza. I know I should be eating healthy and I do 90% of the time. don't get me wrong I'm no calorie watcher, far far from it. i'm relaxing about this as much as possible. I'm a huge believer in everything is ok in moderation, I'm 7st 10lb so something must be working, I do not go to the gym either I can't be bothered with all that. I walk often, have sex regularly and laugh a lot, and argue moderately at least twice a month with the OH lol.  xx


----------



## Karmas

Loopy you dont need to tell me about the waiting hun Bevvy started the same time as I did on her last cycle she has managed to get 2 cycles in before Ive even started my injections lol use this time to prep yourself, up your vitamin intake change your diet drink plenty etc once you have an appointment there it will go quickly as they like to do everything they can in one go 


Bevvy congrats hun this ones a sticky one! 

Are we sure its 3 months, im asking because a woman ovulates on every cycle so wouldnt your body only start producing more eggs where there are none that are mature in the body? Otherwise for example when fay cycled last time the eggs that were 'growing' would have been stimulated by the drugs for ivf and would have grown along when the others were being stimmed :-/ 

Its all so confusing 

Flutter dont worry about the pizza hun everyone needs a little pick me up now and then. I dont count calories either but Ive cut out caffeine completely even in fizzy drinks, I have a mocha in the mornings and thats it so im sure going from about 30 cups a day to 1 cup a day is good enough. Ive swapped all my white carbs for wholemeal (rice bread etc) im eating more eggs and meat/fish we had steak last night mmmmm  and im adding green veg in to my diet where I can. I used to have a real problem with food as a teenager and ended up being anorexic for a while so eating really is my weak point.  



Hi to everyone else sorry to those i missed been a hectic few days here x


----------



## bevvy82

Loopy - i know how hard and frustrating it is...please keep persisting with it and defo keep on the clinics case until you get somewhere  

Karmas - sorry to hear you had anorexia as a teen  so pleased you came out the other side. Im off to get some healthy food in today. Think as long as we do everything in moderation, then we have a fighting chance. I read an article this morning about do's and dont's after transfer and a doctor had put on there that it was all to do with biology so as long as you eat healthy and dont smoke, drink do drugs, weightlifting etc then theres not really much you can do to make the babies stick. Just be careful and sensible. it made a lot of sense to me. 

Fluttershy - mmm pizza...defo one thing i cannot completely cut out my life hahaha 

xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karmas was that because of bwh or coventry? 
I'm not changing my diet at all I've started vitamins and I don't drink or smoke anyway I don't think me eating less or healthier will help me get pregnant but that's just my views plus I love food too much 
Thanks for being so supportive guys xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Karmas, I'm glad I'm not alone lol. I haven't completely cut out fizzy drinks, but I only have about 3 cans of fizzy drink a week. I don't smoke, drink, or take drugs. I say I eat a varied diet I eat what I feel like which most days is chicken. I rarely eat lamb or pork, that's just because I'm not that keen on them though. 

A typical day of eating for me is toast, cereal and a cup of tea. 

Lunch eggs on toast or in a sandwich, or cheese and tomato sandwich, some days tuna salad sandwich, some fruit, chocolate bar, packet of crisps ( I know not healthy) and isotonic drink. A cup of tea usually around 3/4pm

Dinner could be roast, jacket potatoes, spaghetti Bolognese, lasagne, cottage pie, pulled beef wraps, tacos, chilli literally whatever I fancy on the day.

Desserts usually waffles and ice cream, or strawberries and cream and pancakes.

A cup of tea before bed.

I do drink loads of water and milk which I've added in. But I'm really not going strict on this, I've never ate any differently so I don't feel changing it completely is going to do anything if I'm honest. But that's just my opinion. I know some ladies change it completely and feel glad they did and that's great for them. I don't feel I eat badly, as I said it's all in moderation  xx

And yes Bevvy Defo a green light on the pizza, I can't not eat pizza, it's far too tempting lol.  xx


----------



## Karmas

Bevvy, its ok hun its something Ive dealt with and now cant get enough of food, cooking is something I love.

Loopy, it was because of BWH they were taking so long for appointments and things read through my blog and you will see how long the delays were or look on the Friends needed part 1 on the forum its all in there if you search for my posts they will all come up

Flutter - I eat loads of chicken im not really a fan of pork or lamb. I tend to try and stay away from processed foods if I can but thats only because I dont like the textures so I cook a lot from scratch, think the slow cooker is going to come in handy this winter!


----------



## bevvy82

Leni- welcome back hun  sorry to hear you are still waiting for you hysteroscopy. The NHS are useless sometime. Hopefully you'll get your appt soon. 

I'm actually feeling completely wiped out at the mo. Think after my failed attempt last time, it's playing on my mind a bit and I feel like I'm on constant knicker watch expecting it to fail again. I'm defo not tempted to test early this time. I drove myself crazy and became a complete poas addict. Also after reading about the chemicals on here, I just don't want to put myself through that. So I've given my OH the pregnancy tests from the clinic and told him to hide them and I'm gonna try my hardest not to cave in lol. I think I just feel a lot more realistic this time....sorry to go on lol. Other than that life is good haha x

Loopy- my complaint defo speeded things up for me lol 

Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Karmas I always cook from scratch unless it's a take away lol. I'm not one for ready meals, or precooked meats I like to meddle with food as the other half calls it, I call it experimenting lol 

Leni hope all is going well 

Bevvy I can't imagine the stress and excitement and panic you're going through. Try to relax and enjoy it as much as possible hun. I really hope you go on to have a wonderful smooth pregnancy lovely. Xxx


----------



## KDJay

Well done bevvy on keeping away from those tests I can't imagine how I'm gonna be when it comes to pur time! Exciting times for you x


----------



## bethannora

Morning ladies! Sorry I have been MIA all weekend - have been a busy bee.

Bevvy - how are you feeling PUPO lady? x

Fay - good luck for your scan today. Hopefully you will be triggering tonight  x

Leni - welcome back! So sorry you are still waiting :-( x

Flutter - your pizza comment led me to have dominos on Saturday night. Yum! Hope you're doing OK x

Madame - you any further on writing your personal statement? x

Loopy - hope you get some good news this week x

Cortney - 2 days until treatment planning! Exciting x

Wales - good luck for your scan today! I have everything crossed for you & your twins x

Pollita - how are things with you lady? x

Rags - how are you? Hope everything is going well? Have you had your scan yet? x

KDjay -hope you're OK lady x

AFM - 2 days until my scratch. Made the mistake of watching a video of one - eeeekkkk! Fop you ladies who have had it - what do I need to wear? How long can I expect to be at the clinic?

Thanks 

B xxxx


----------



## bevvy82

Morning ladies

Hope you've had a lovely weekend 

Fluttershy - thanks lovely. OH is wrapping me in cotton wool at the moment so I don't have much choice other than to relax lol. How are you?

KD - it's gonna take all my willpower not to test early I spent a fortune on tests last time round! lol

Fay- let me know how your scan goes. Fingers crossed you have some lovely follies ready to trigger 

Madame- I found that when I was doing my statement was easier if I put myself in the position of the recipient/child born from donated eggs and what sort of things I would want to read. It's such a difficult thing to do and I must've done about 20 rough drafts first lol. 

Bethan- just wear loose comfortable clothing as you may get some cramping afterwards. The actual procedure from when you first go into the room to leavong is about 5 minutes long. It's over in no time at all. It's not as bad as you imagine, it's just uncomfortable having it done and you just get period type cramps so defo dose up before and after the procedure. It's over before you know it so don't worry about it too much! 

Loopy- get onto the clinic today and keep pestering them hun. 

Cortney- are you excited about treatment planning? It will all seem real after that and time will fly!

Rags /pollita- hope you're both well x

AFM- not much news really. Called the clinic today and they told me that the two other embies didn't make it to blast and not suitable for freezing so I think that whether this cycle works or not, I did the best thing transferring on day 3. Trying not to symptom spot...like I would symptoms at 3dp3dt anyway lol. This 2ww feels like it is gonna go on forever!!! 

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies I'm back! If anyone wants (needs with this blooming rollercoaster) a lovely relaxing holiday, then I definitely rate Madeira - it is so chilled! Back to real life now and all the laundry that won't dry because there's no sun.... 

I think I've managed to catch up...

Fay glad to see you back and cycling so soon? That was mega quick, how are you finding it?

Bethan good luck with the scratch...not so well done on watching the video  sounds like your recipient was just having a wobble xx

Bevvy congrats on being pupo! The 18th will be here before you know it. I definitely think you did the right thing with the three day transfer xxx

Cortney woop on your treatment planning! Definitely take a list with all your questions. You should be fine bring the dr meds back as they actually only need to be kept at room temperature, they just don't want to get too warm. I would take a mini lunch bag xx

Fluttershy good luck with your appointments! That has come round quick xx

Loopy sorry to hear that it is dragging. Personally if it is not too far a drive, then I would physically take the refferal there. Keep positive as once you get going, time absolutely races by xx

Karmas and KD where are you up to girls? I'm a bit lost!

Leni how rubbish that you are still waiting xxx

Jaja hope you are doing okay and the mammoth task of unpacking isn't too stressful. Good luck with the moving of your Frosties too xx

Pollita, Rags, Wales and everyone I've missed, hope you're doing okay xxx

Afm just waiting on a call back from the clinic but I presume that she didn't pick me as I've no messages. Pretty sure I've ovulated a few days ago so only 10 days until my second obligatory AF before I can start again  gosh that flew by. I think I've been mixed up with someone on here as I'm not writing my statement at the moment xxx


----------



## KDJay

Madame - Welcome back I am glad you had a nice holiday to recoup! I am sure you deserved it! and I hope you hear back from the clinic soon, keep us posted on that match

Bevvy - keep strong honey, think of it as an achievement every day you manage not to test early! 

Bethan - hope you scratch goes well, I am sure you will be fine. I am just waiting for a date when my gf is going to be booked in for hers. 

Fay - I hope you cycle is going well?

Fluttershy - how are you? 

Karmas - I hope all is going well with you?

Loopy - any news on that referral? Fingers crossed things start moving for you. 

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi everyone  

Madamg, glad you had a lovely holiday, it'll be me next as I'm off to fuerteventura 3 weeks weds. Sounds like our AF will be due around the same time as AF due in about 8 days. Why not give grgw a call as if they can match you soon and we both start this cycle we can then cycle together which will be nice. I'm hoping they won't make me wait to be matched to start,guess I'll find out at treatment planning. Thanks for the mini lunchbox tip.

Fay, hope you're scan goes well hun.

Bevvy, how's pupo, I think that's wise letting oh keep hold of the test, that's sweet he's looking after you. 

Jaja, hope you're settled and doing well.

Rags and Wales, hope you're both ok and scans go well.

Pollita, hope you're doing well lovely.

Bethany, not long for you now, you're same as me watching a video of it is the exact same thing I'd do lol. I'm sure you'll be fine.

Leni, KD, fluttershy and Karmas, hope you're all well.

Loopy, keep pestering hun, Hope your ok.


Sorry if I've missed anyone hope everyone Is well


----------



## MadameG

Thanks KD we definitely needed it 

Cortney I called first thing but she was with a patient. Will call again in a couple of hours if I hear nothing back. Hoping to cycle together  xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Madame, i bet you did. Let us know when you hear back from the clinic, hopefully you will get matched soon x


----------



## Cortneywils

Madamg, I would ring soon as I normally get through at this time as it's quieter, hope u get matched xx


----------



## tillymint101

Hi ladies,


I hope you don't mind me joining you?  I have been lurking for a while but I have a question that I can't seem to find the answer to and I am really stressed out about it.

Basically I am receiving donor embryo from my dw on Wednesday (day 5), the embryos are fresh and currently on day 3 and going strong.  My concern is timings, I am on the oestrogen patches and progesterone pessaries and my lining was measured on Friday and is at 10 which they say is good.  However I feel like I am due or have ovulated?  On Friday the scan showed that I had not ovulated or was close to ovulating as she looked at both of my ovaries but I have been getting really bad OV pains that I get every month.  I get these for about 3-4 days each month and they are pretty bad pain.  I have never quite figured out whether I OV at the start, middle or end of these pains though and have neve3r had a clear positive on a urine stick test.

I was wondering what would happen if I had already ov or if I am going to today/tomorrow?  Will I still be able to have et?  The nurse at the clinic said not to worry and the meds will prevent me from ov but I have seen that sometimes people can ov on these meds??  Do we need to ovulate before et?  Or after?  I just can't seem to find a clear answer.

Sorry for the long post, just pretty stressed xx


----------



## KDJay

Tillymint - of course you are welcome! how exciting that you have et this week! Congrats to getting to that point, my gf and I are also doing intra-partner egg sharing. I am really sorry that I cant offer you any specific advice regards your concerns, I am sure you wont ovulate if the nurse said you wont and there was no sign on the scan but I am sure someone else might be able to offer you better advice! It may also be worth asking on the egg recipient forums as they would have experience of getting prepped to received a donor embryo? I am sure you will be fine though and good luck for this week - keep us posted x


----------



## bethannora

Tillymint - welcome & congratulations! Sorry, I don't know much either about preparing your body to receive a donor egg. I echo what KD said - maybe ask on the donor eggs forum? If not, phone your clinic...I am sure they will offer you some reassurance. Good luck for Wednesday xxx

Madame - did you hear back? Hope you have been matched  x

B xxxxx


----------



## tillymint101

Thanks KD and Bethannora,

I caved and emailed the sister of the clinic (3rd time today lol)!  She is gonna get sick of me soon, but she has reassured me again and said it won't matter if I ov before et so I am going to try and let that sink in and start relaxing.  I am meant to be doing dissertation work as well and have wasted most of the day googling this and stressing.  Oops.

I have just had a read and catch up with you lovely ladies, the cycle thread I'm on on babycentre is mainly women doing the full cycle and as my DW did the stims and ec etc we went on it together and got some great support, I didn't realise this was here for a while actually.  Especially as a few of you are doing or wanting to do the same as me and dw.  

KD, I am too old as well for egg sharing but my amh is too low anyhow to easily conceive with my eggs so dw donated to me as she doesn't want to carry and I am desperate to.  If you or you gf have any questions about the process let me know.  We managed to donate 6 eggs to the egg donor bank and keep 7 ourselves so we were pleased with that.

Bevvy, how exciting being pupo.  That will be me on wednesday and I really can't wait.  The only thing is that we decided to not tell anyone that we were having et and instead have told families that we are freezing embryos and transferring in January due to my uni work.  Thought it would take some pressure off us and then we can tell people at our own pace.

gl ladies xx


----------



## MadameG

Grrr had the call and the recipient hasn't got back to the clinic with a final decision. They are going to chase her up. Come on recipient ladies - I am ready to go in a few weeks!

Tilly welcome hun. I answered on your other thread but glad you got some reassurance from your clinic. Before my collection I was terrified of ovving as I had all the signs but it is just the progesterone (tmi I had loads of ewcm). Good plan about giving them the wrong timespan  xx


----------



## KDJay

Tillymint thanks for the offer, I am sure I will pick your brain alot! Your circumstances sound like ours, my gf has lower AMH and is older (39) and is desperate to carry whilst I am desperate to see her pregnant and am young enough to egg share so this way works perfectly for us too. Really excited for you, let us know how it all goes - what clinic are you with if you dont mind me asking? x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Evening you wonderful lot of ladies !  How are we all ? I hope you are all well. 

Madame g I'm glad you had a lovely time away, sounds like it was well needed.  xx

Bethanorra I hope the scratch goes well and you don't get any pain or discomfort lovely, not long now, pizza I Defo can't live without  xx

Courtney how are you ? Hope you are well lovely Xx

Loopy any news on your referral ? Hope you are well too Xx

Kdjay I'm very good thank you lovely, hope you are well and your Gf too  xx

Bevvy how are you doing, you were right to go with the 3 day transfer  xx

Welcome Tillymint, I have no idea to be honest, although I was told when you ovulate you have more discharge or cm I think it's called. Clear sticky stuff lol.  xx

AFM I had my first scan today since being on meds and I'm not sure what to make of it. I have loads of follies and all were between 11 and 14 mm. I'm to carry on 150 merional, I'm starting cetrotide tonight now and egg collection could be Saturday or Monday !!!! My bloods were fine, as I didn't have a call. She did mention that there's a little bit of fluid that needs to be gone before ET so I'm keeping everything crossed it goes. I've got a scan Wednesday and more bloods but all is going well  xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hey ladies,

I'm feeling a bit miserable...just cant seem to get into a PMA. Im also worried that the crinone gel isnt absorbing as much as it should and last time at about 10dpo, there was blood on the applicator and so i knew it hadnt worked and now im dreading doing it every night. Im getting some cramps and twinges - hoping thats a good sign and not bad...sorry to be on a downer. Feel i need to give myself a good slap in the face and man up! lol

Fluttershy - thats great news about your scan! Your follies are perfect sizes so not surprised theyve kept you on the same dose. Think they like to see them around 19mm and thats when they will trigger you...so youre not far off , how exciting!!Not long now! are you aiming for day 5 transfer? are you going to go for one or two embies?

madame - sorry to hear your potential recipient still hasnt made a decision! hopefully youll hear something tomorrow. glad youve had a lovely holiday 

Tillymint - welcome to the forum hun   Think its lovely that you and your partner are both able to be involved and share the experience.  Dont worry about the contacting the clinic so much - i think they actually expect us to pester them lol. What clinic are you with? How exciting that you will be PUPO on wednesday. how many embies are you going for? 

xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi girls thanks for the messages  finally found out today my referral was received an put on system yay only 1 bad thing she said will hear of an appointment in about 6 weeks what that long   so I phoned cov waiting for them to get back to me. 
Bevvy hope your ok in your 2ww?? Have my fingers crossed for you x 
Fluttershy wow that sounds like alot of follies good luck x
Cortney Wednesday is the day good luck x
Madame I hope you get chosen soon x x
Bethan hope your scratch goes well hopefully it will be over in no time x
Welcome tilly mint and good luck for et x
Leni jaja pollita rags and Wales hope your all doing well xx

Kdjay hope things are going well with you


----------



## bevvy82

Loopy - glad you are finally getting somewhere...not so good about the appt time...although i do remember having to wait quite a while to get our initial consultation. Maybe just call them once a week to see if they have any cancellations?? otherwise hope the other clinic can see you sooner xxx


----------



## KDJay

Fluttershy congrats on having lots of follies! It all sounds good to me, xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy I think you are totally normal - it's really tough not knowing if it's worked or not and its even worse if you've had disappointment before. All you can focus on is staying healthy  I'm sure your crinone is absorbing fine (although I think you can have bloods to check progesterone levels if you are really worried) and the twinges are a good sign too. Someone told me to visualise the growing bump - it was the only thing that gave me something to focus on. Breathe sweetie   xxxxx

Loopy woohoo for the referral! Hopefully you might have the start of a plan by Christmas xxx

Fluttershy fab scan result! Protein is now your new best friend to help reduce the fluid. Drink loads of water (3 litres+ a day) and have chicken and fish with everything. Cook a plate of chicken up and snack on it throughout the day xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Bevvy don't feel funny about being miserable your entitled to have ups and downs this all plays with your mind! That's normal

Loopy - so **** u have to wait so long  but hopefully it will fly by for u xxx


----------



## MadameG

...oh and drink protein shakes like Complan too Fluttershy xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies.   

Madame g thank you for the tips, I will be doing the chicken thing first thing tomorrow, I didn't think about that until you mentioned it so thank you !!   I now plan on buying them shakes too. I've upped my water intake today and will keep it up too.  xxx

Bevvy I really don't know what to say hun, try stay positive, I will keep everything crossed for you lovely. I think we are going to see what they fertilize at, but I think we might see if we can get to 5 day. We are having 1 embie put back in hun. Xxx

Loopy so glad you have got a bit closer, it gets to you the waiting around. I've been waiting since July to finally get here. But it's not as long as a lot of ladies so I'm lucky in that respect. You will get there hun,  xxx

Hope everyone else is good  xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy, try and stay positive sweet.... I know it's hard especially when you've had disappointments before  . I know when I go through the 2ww I'll be an emotional wreck and will be a poas addict but I'm going to try and hold out until otd! Sending lots of baby dust  

Loopy, that's brilliant Hun!! At least you'll know a plan soon... Def keep on pestering them as that's what I did to my clinic and I have treatment planning earlier then I thought   let's hope the other clinic is quicker.

Bethan, 1 day until scratch  

Fluttershy, great scan results Hun hope fluid goes away before ET!!  

Tillymimt, welcome to the thread, I think it's lovely you both can get involved in this journey.... I'm afraid I can't help as I'm a newbie to all this but if they say it's ok then I'd put my trust in the clinic.... Wish you both the best and good luck for ET tomorrow  

Just a quick one ladies as I'm ok to work   hope you all have a good day!!


----------



## loopy loo1017

Morning all 
I think I am going to stay with bwh as coventry seems to be longer wait for appointments I was given appointment over the phone with bwh and cov are saying I won't hear about an appointment for 6 weeks and that the appointment will be after that. We have oh SA today so will ask them when I'm there xx


----------



## Karmas

just quick - loopy dont give up on Cov yet hun brums appts are every 3-4 months! Covs are 6 weeks, its your initial appointment that takes the longest, why not just leave cov in the background incase you need them


----------



## fluttershy1983

Just a quickie loopy this may sound strange but if your oh can get him to take some sudafed an hour before sperm sample. It works wonders ive no idea why but it does lol. Xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Karmas that's what I'm going to do I think so looks like next appointment is Jan now we get oh SA results in a week at the doctors
Hope your all well just on way home xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy will your clinic not give the results over the phone? I always think it's mean when they make you wait even though they'll know the answer in a couple of hours xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

No madame she said we have to go the clinic but we already know the answer anyway 
Hope your all well xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy I hope the answer was okay hun xxx

Cortney you are planning tomorrow!!! Yeah!! Make sure you take your lost of questions - the forms take quite a while too xxx

Fluttershy how was your chicken day? How are you finding the jabs? Xx

Bevvy how are you doing hun? Xx

Afm I have a MATCH!!!!     treatment planning next Tuesday!!! Woohoo!!! Xxxxx


----------



## KDJay

Madame - congrats that's great news xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Cheers KD I'm so excited to get going again xx


----------



## KDJay

I bet you are! I can't wait either, the nurse called my gf today and said she would be emailing us our treatment plan tommorrow - I guess most of you ladies go into the clinic for treatment planning ?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Wel we need icsi so I know everything is low where oh SA is concerned 
Congrats madame on your match so excited for you x 
Bevvy hope your well x
Fluttershy  hope your needles are going well x
Kdjay hope your well x
Karmas treatment is getting closer now x 
Cortney yay for tomorrow x
Hope the rest of you are ok xxx


----------



## bevvy82

madameG- congrats on being matched hun!! you must be so excited  Wont be long before you're cycling!!

KD - i never had a proper treatment plan on either cycle... my clinic are quite unorganised and seem to be last minute and its all just go go go lol. Bet you cant wait for that email!!

Loopy - Feel for you hun, the IVF journey will test the most patient of people...all you do is wait for one thing or another...at least things are moving in the right direction x

Hope everyone else is ok!

AFM - Gave myself a good talking to and realised that ive done all i can and its now down to the wonders of biology. So trying to stay positive and now driving myself mad symptom spotting lol    

xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bevvy when is OTD again? It must such a emotional experience to go through 
Yeah things are moving it's just I honestly thought I'd have had an answer as to whether I can be an egg sharer or not by now xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy why don't you ask either clinic if you can have your big bloods done whilst waiting for the appointment? That way you'll know the answer on the day when it comes round. Don't panic too much over icsi - my DH sperm has been retrieved surgically and is sat in a frozen vial right now. With SSR pretty much everything is low but it doesn't matter as with ICSI (or IMSI as we chose) they pick out the best lookers. Clinics will sometimes let you do a 50/50 split with ICSI and IVF too if it is something that really bothers you. Did they tell you you need ICSI today? XXXX

Bevvy thanks lady  hope you are not being driven too mad - I have decided I am nuts as I keep symptom spotting when there is zero chance of a natural conception   I'm bouncing off the ceiling excited  

KD yep we go in for treatment planning, sign all the consents and collect our baseline meds. Plus get taught/reminded how to inject again - joy. I hope your email turns up sharpish - do you know roughly when you are starting? You already have your match don't you? Xxx


----------



## rags_83

Hello lovely ladies,

I am still reading and following all your stories, I'm so excited for those of you who are getting started.

Madame G - Congratulations on getting matched, one step further - hoooray. I hope you have a good treatment planning meeting on Tuesday.

Bevvy - When is OTD? Thinking of you on the horrid 2ww.

Bethannora - good luck for your scratch tomorrow  

Fay - EC tomorrow - yay! I will be thinking of you    

AFM - I am doing well, thanks to those asking after me. I had HCG bloods done 22dp2dt and the results were 4566, I have already seen the midwife and she seems really lovely. 1st scan was on 4th Nov which showed one healthy heartbeat, it was a very surreal moment indeed!!

I feel ok, not really any symptoms, slightly tender (.)(.), headaches and I pee a lot but that's about all.

I have booked another scan for next Wed, I know I need to relax but I am so worried about a missed miscarriage I would rather just have regular scans to put my mind at rest. I will have another scan at 10 weeks and the NHS scan has been booked for 16th December. I am still pinching myself that this is actually happening to be honest.

I won't keep posting as I know this thread is for those currently having treatment but I just wanted to say a quick hello. This thread has helped me survive the last 18 months of on/off treatment and I am so thankful for all the wonderful support. 

xxx


----------



## KDJay

Bevy - well done on keeping positive , it's easier said than done but you just have to let your body do what it needs to do but doesn't stop u going mad!  The wait is always hames we than u think it will be 

Loopy - I bet your going out of your mind! I found it really hard waiting to find out if I could egg share as my first scan didn't go too well so I was adamant that they wouldn't let me share

Madame - that's exciting that u get to do all that next week! Yes I said to my gf she shouldn't have told me that we will get the email tomo as I will be pressing refresh all day and I have so much worn to do! Haha - yes I have my match and the nurse told my gf she wa speaking to her today - it made me think, who is she? And what's we story - I know u can never know but I hope she's someone I would like ☺


----------



## KDJay

Rags it is brilliant to hear from you - I for one love hearing successes it keeps me going that all this works! X


----------



## MadameG

Rags so lovely to hear from you and with fantastic news too! If I ever get to that stage then I will scan regularly too I think. Everyone is different and if it makes you feel more relaxed then I say go for it  

KD the first thing I did when I got out of the airport was check my emails for any clinic updates  you'll have RSI from all the refreshing tomorrow  I wonder that too and also feel super grateful that she is giving me a chance too. Definitely is an extra carrot for me to do everything I can xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Loopy - OTD is the 18th (next Wednesday...although seems like next year lol). Its ridiculous...took me from my 1st appt in January to June to get started because of all the tests  i agree with MadameG, you should ask if you can get the tests done., I had my Hep B Core, Hep B Antibodies, Hep C and HIV blood tests done at my GP which saved some time and can get you started x

Madame - you are just like me. got told natural conception was near impossible but i still kept thinking i could be every month   oooh those lovely injections...not !

Rags - Glad all is going well and that you have one lovely baby on board! so pleased for you!! OTD is 18/11. I hate hate hate the 2ww...its enough to drive anyone insane! lol. im with you on the regular scans. think ill be the same if i get to that point!

Beth - Good luck with your scratch - deep breath in and its all over 

Fay - Good luck for EC - i know we text but let me know how you get on x

Im just thankful that I have my wedding plans and degree keeping me busy and occupied! 

xxx


----------



## pollita

Oh wooooooooooow, I feel like I'll never catch up! I've been MIA for a while because I've been a little down in the dumps  More on me later...

Bevvy, hope the wait isn't dragging too much for you! The 18th will be here before you know it. 

MadameG, congratulations on the match!!!! Very happy for you

Cortney, all the best for Treatment Planning tomorrow, it's such an excitement time once you get that blue bag in your hands  

Bethan, is your scratch tomorrow? If so all the best! Let us know how it goes

Rags, very pleased for your scan  

KDJay, great news about the treatment plan! Yes, many of us have to go to the clinic for that part which is a little annoying as it could easily be done by phone. I've done it twice and it's an hour's drive each way for them to just ask me when AF arrived/is due and to give me dates. Grr!

Loopy, it's so annoying having no news isn't it? Hope things pick up soon and you can finally get started!

Fay, goodness, EC tomorrow already?! Wishing you all the best, let us know how many lovely eggs they get x

Hello to all who I've missed - I've been gone far too long. 

AFM, as many of you know I had a miscarriage end of September which I decided to wait for a natural miscarriage rather than ERPC/D&C or pills. After a long 6 week wait I finally started bleeding on Sunday. It's slow, but it's happening. It was quite a weird thing to be SO EXCITED about it (because I was completely fed up of waiting and dreading ERPC if it came to that). SO, once it's over with I can get on with trying again thankfully. I'm ready, emotionally, mentally and physically. Otherwise, the last few weeks I've been in a very dark and depressed place, and have just kind of gone underground to deal with it. I think I just let things get to me but things are improving I suppose.


----------



## bevvy82

Pollita - welcome back hun.   Sorry to hear you've had a rough few weeks. Hope you've had good support round you. In the nicest possible way, I'm glad things have started happening so you can start to move on and prepare for the future xxx


----------



## KDJay

Polita I am so sorry to hear you have been in a dark place , sending u lots of love and happy that u are back on here so we can offer our support too, I cannot imagine the hell u must have felt the last 6 weeks x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Bevvy I'm so excited and have my fingers crossed for you I will deffo ask if I can get them bloods done at my gp  Thanks
Kdjay yeah I have to admit I think I am slightly losing it lol its so hard until you know it can really happen  
Madame I will ask at my appointment in Jan about bloods  my gp need paperwork to do them from the hospital so will try and get that in Jan I'm not too worried about icsi my oh only has 6% that work normally so I'm assuming I will need icsi  Thanks for the info though madame it's helps to know other people have had to have it too
Pollita so good to hear from you and I'm glad things are finally starting to move forward for you I can't imagine how hard it has all been for you and thank you  
Afm I do secretly hope it will happen naturally I've started vitamins and oh has and I'm using ovulation tests which seem to be working but with only 6% working I don't think we have any chance of natural conception although I am extremely tierd so much so that I cannot keep my eyes open and keep napping in the evening maybe I am just tierd from work my diploma and my son lol xxx


----------



## MadameG

Pollita I've been thinking of you   I hope this is the start of a new chapter for you and you can move forward now. Lots of love xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy I am terrible. I guess that hope just never goes away - even a gp told me 'miracles do happen' which isn't what a nitwit needs to hear 

Loopy I meant to say could you get the bloods done ahead of your appointment so you know the results by your appointment in January. I'd say it's worth asking  if you haven't got the results from today yet then I certainly wouldn't panic too much - even 'normal' guys can give a duff sample on an off month and with the vits it could well have changed. Either way it doesn't really matter too much if they can still find good ones to object with xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Madame- haha my gynae consultant said the same so before the ivf my oh was getting pounced on every couple of days haha xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

I wel it hasn't happened in 3 years for me so I'm thinking it's not going to happen now lol 
I will give bwh a call I think and see what they say madame xx


----------



## MadameG

....should have said 'inject with' not object! I didn't mean choosing rebellious sperms  I hope they will do that for you loopy xxx

Bevvy my oh doesn't know we actually try every month  xxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies, just a quick one as I'm ready for bed as its been a long day lol!

Pollita, I'm so glad you're coming through it Hun, I can't imagine what you're going through.... You're a very strong lady, sending lots of  

Bevvy, glad to hear you're keeping busy   2ww should go quicker 

Fay, hope EC goes well keep us updated!!

Bethan, good luck on scratch!!

Loopy, Madamg gave you some great advice definitely get you're bloods done for your Jan appt as its less waiting around  

Rags, that's lovely news!! A massive congratulations  

KD, great news on the treatment planning!!  

Madamg, yay!! Congrats on the match Hun, great news on the treatment planning wonder when you'll start!!  

Sorry for lack of personals nearly falling a sleep hahaha! Night!


----------



## MadameG

Good luck today Cortney! Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Wow, I've been gone a day & so much has happened!!

Bevvy - how's the 2ww lovely?

Courtney - guys luck with treatment planning. Exciting dat! X

Pollita - Welcome back. Glad things are moving in the right direction. Have been thinking about you x

Fay - good luck for ec today lady x

Madame - fab news on the match, super happy for you x

Rags - wonderful news. Massive congratulations xx

Kd - awesome news re your treatment plan xxx

Loopy - hope you're ok lovely x

Flutter - any news?

Afm - it's the dreaded day of the scratch! Eeeekkkk. Although I do like doing these things I important days...it's also my birthday! Hoping we can still go out for a meal if I'm not too sore. Scratch is at 5:30!

B xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks madamg!! Will I know starting dates today??  

Bethan, thanks!  'happy birthday' I'm sure you'll be fine enough to enjoy your dinner sweet! Hope scratch goes well!

Fay, Good luck on EC Hun hope they get lots of lovely eggies! Let us know how many!

Hi to everyone  

Sorry if I've missed anyone that's got appt/scans good luck if you have.... I get easily lost lol!


----------



## KDJay

Happy birthday Bethannora!

Fay and Tillymint - Good luck for EC today! x 

Courtney  - let us know how treatment planning goes and what you find out today x


----------



## Karmas

Courtney - you should get your dates today good luck x

Fay Good luck today x

Happy Birthday Beth good luck for the scratch 

MadamG Congrats on the match!

Polita been thinking of you x glad things have moved forwards


----------



## bethannora

Tillymint - good luck for ec today too! Let us know how many eggs you get. Such an exciting day x

Cortney - yes, you will get your dates for starting down reg, baseline scan & egg collection. How exciting! You should also get all your downreg drugs! You don't need to keep these in a fridge or anything. You will then get your stim drugs at baseline scan, and these need to go in a fridge.  This is normally how CRGW do their treatment planning anyway  x

Thanks for the birthday & good luck wishes ladies 

B xxxxx


----------



## KDJay

Eeeeek! I received my treatment planning email today and all the dates are leading to EC around 14 December - when we were told last week that we had been matched we were told that the recipient had travel plans in december so nothing would happen until January! I was a bit disappointed but then got my head around it and now they are saying my first scan is in less than 2 weeks! The one good thing about delaying until Jan was that I was in a new holiday year in work for time off etc. - on a long protocol how much time did you ladies have to take off. I live about 1 1/2 hours from the clinic


----------



## bethannora

Amazing news KD! My ec is scheduled for 7 Dec, so we will be cycling together 

B xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

That's brilliant KD!! Sorry Hun can't answer your question as no idea what to expect, hope someone can help!!

AFM, just left the clinic after seeing me 30 mins late, treatment planning went well, if AF comes on the 15/12/15 then will start DR on the 4/1/16 which will be supercur, baseline scan on the 18/1/16 then if lining is thin enough will be on menopor. EC booked in the week of the 1/2/16.

Going back for bloods on the 14/12/15 and she'll teach me injections then I'll get me meds..... Brilliant I now have dates!!


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - fab you have your dates! I know you wanted to start from your November period, but at least you can enjoy your holiday now without worrying about anything. Exciting times ahead for you xxx


----------



## pollita

Ah great news Courtney! Those dates really will be here before you know it, and like Bethan says, now you can relax and enjoy your holiday without needles and with alcohol  x


----------



## MadameG

Bethan Happy Birthday!! Hope you've had a lovely day (and the scratch wasn't too painful....), enjoy your meal xxx

Cortney fab news! Great that you have a plan and still get to enjoy your holiday and Christmas without the hassle. Enjoy those last few cocktails xxx

KD Woohoo!! Get your engines ready to go go go! Chuffed for you. I had scans every other days whilst stimming. I was supposed to go back to work the day before ET as I had been on holiday but ended up having another week off as I was so uncomfortable from my ovaries (and I wasn't doing anything to compromise treatment). Maybe try and schedule all your scans in advance for first thing so you can go into work late? xxx


----------



## pollita

Bethan, I didn't realise it was your birthday!! Happy birthday, way to celebrate with a scratch haha. Hope it went well x


----------



## KDJay

Courtney well done on the treatment planning , I got my dates today too! Baseline scan on 23/11!!! And ec on 14/12 if all goes well - there is three women in our equation! They have said that I will scan every other day during stims so thinking I'm going to have to discuss with work as I don't have much holiday left for the year x


----------



## bevvy82

Bethan - hope youve been having a lovely birthday. Enjoy your meal  how did your scratch go?

Cortney - so pleased for you that youve got your dates and stuff. Bet you cant wait

Tilly - How are you doing?

Fay - fab news for you  

KD - How exciting for you that youve got your dates too! and starting so soon!!

Hi to everyone else xx

AFM - Had a moment of weakness this morning and was desperate to test even though im only 5dp3dt. Luckily my OH has hidden my tests so that stopped me in my tracks and i stopped myself from buying any at the shop after work lol. 

xxx


----------



## tillymint101

Cool Madame, that must be exciting for you to have a match.  When will treatment start? xx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy you are baneeeeeed! Day eight is soooo early - only one more week to go   Xx

Tilly thanks hun, I'm hoping that I can start dr around the 12th December (if my AF arrives on time next week) as then I can just stay on the suprecur for a few extra days until the baseline scan in the new year. I briefly discussed it yesterday with the nurse and will confirm next week. Are you/have you transfered yet? xxx

KD yay to dates. I think some ladies get signed off by a gp, perhaps that would work for you xxx

Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks so much for the birthday love ladies. Scratch went fine - I didn't swear or scream! Currently off my face on tramadol. Whoops! My dp has spoilt me rotten today, bless her. My fave present was copper saucepans - how different birthdays in your thirties are!!!

So happy for all you ladies with your dates - there's quite a few of us cycling together 

Bevvy - well done on being strong lovely x

Fay - awesome news for you today. Well done girlie x

Tillymint - how was ec? Hope you got loads of eggs x

Big love to you all x


----------



## bevvy82

Madame- I was a good girl and didn't cave in lol. You know when you get caught up reading stuff and you see someone say I got bfp at 5dp3dt and you think Oooh maybe I will too. Then just as I thought about ransacking the house to find the tests I gave myself a reality check lol. 

Beth- glad today has ben lovely for you and scratch went well. It's my bday in 2 weeks and I told my oh I want a nice warm winter coat lol. Wants and needs defo change in Ya 30s lol x
Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies, I'm so excited I got dates now.... You're right it's good to start after my holiday, talking about holiday when I saw Debbie today (egg donor nurse). She said she just come back from the hotel in fuerteventura that I'm going to and she said how lovely the hotel was so we had a good natter about it lol!

Fay and Tilly, hope EC went well!!

Bethan, I'm glad scratch was over and done with sweet, you're right about birthday changing, in know I'm not in my 30's now but I def have a different views on what I want for presents, I don't really think of my birthdays anymore!!

Bevvy, glad you saw sense and didn't cave in and bought a test!! 

KD, glad you've got your dates to Hun it's so exciting!! I enjoyed choosing my sperm donor I'm glad I don't have to worry to much on characteristics as there's not much choice on CRGW sperm banks list. I've managed to save some annual leave but as madamg suggested get signed of by gp, I'm thinking of doing the same for egg collection for about 2 weeks as my jobs quite physical and I just want to relax during 2ww and plus I'll save annual leave.


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - that's mad debs went to the same place! Such a small world. Between starting treatment, Xmas & holidays, you have a few exciting months ahead! X

Bevvy - a nice winter coat sounds fab! Will you do anything to celebrate it? Do you still hope to wait until otd it do you think you will test early? X

Pollita - how you feeling lovely lady? X

Madame - really hope you get those dates at treatment planning next week x

B xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bethan glad your scratch went well - enjoy those copper pans! I'm an analon pan girl - they made up the majority of our wedding list   I'm not leaving without the dates I want hehe xx

Cortney my job is fairly physical too although because I have had nasty injuries the last few years I can just claim I need to do less than normal without all the staff knowing  

Bevvy well done you. You definitely have infinitely more self control than I do. Plan a netflixathon for the weekend and otd will be here before you know it! Xx

Pollita hope things are okay xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hey ladies hope you are all well 

Bethan sorry for the belated birthday message, but happy birthday lovely ! Hope you had a good day  xx

Kdjay good to hear you have your dayes, it will go so quickly now, if you have any questions regarding lister and dates etc feel free to send me a message or write on here hun  xx

Courtney glad you got your dates too hun, it's very exciting this part I think. I hope it goes as smoothly as possible  xx

Bevvy how you are staying same is beyond me, I hope you get a bfp I really do hun, but stay away from those sticks lol xx

Politta, hope you are well lovely  xx

Loopy hope you are good too hun, I hope you get the results in soon, and your treatment dates move along quicker. You really have been on a rollercoaster with this horrible waiting game  xx

Madame g congrats on getting matched lovely !! Hope you have  smooth runnings from here onwards  xx

Fay hope you are well Xx

Tilly, how are you feeling after ec? Xx

Hope I haven't missed anyone, if I have I hope you are all well, my signal keeps cutting out on my damn phone xxx

Well I had my second scan and most my follies are between 14-16 mm with 10 at 18 mm so egg collection is looking like Monday as they want the others to catch up. I've got another scan tomorrow  I don't feel any different though, I thought I'd be in pain with my ovaries getting bigger but nothing, nada not a thing. I had a little bit of pain at the injection site afterwards for a day but that's it nothing. I've still got a little bit of fluid but the Dr came and spoke to me yesterday at the clinic and said if it's there on the day of egg collection he will suck it out. ( with some sort of instrument, not literally suck it out himself lol.)
So I'm happy with that, my linning is 8.1 what ever that means I've no idea. But other then that I'm all good  xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fluttershy, that's brilliant news....woop woop!! I bet you're so excited that EC is so close  

Bevvy, hope you haven't teared down the house looking for those test!

Fay and Tilly, hope you're ok after EC and been looking after yourselves!!

Pollita, if your starting in Jan/Feb time the we'll be cycling together!! Hope you're ok!!

Loopy, hope you get some news soon Hun!! Hope you're ok!!

Madamg, not long until treatment planning!!

KD and bethan, not long til you both start!!

Hope everyone is well!

AFM, at my treatment Planning they mentioned seeing a counsellor if I want, but as I said to my mother I don't think I need to see one as I know what involved, I know I'm donating my eggs and that I'm using donor sperm!! I guess it's something I'll need to think about!


----------



## MadameG

Fluttershy fab news on the scan! Only a few more days of jabbing for you now xxx

Cortney 5 days till I get my dates   I didn't have counselling as I had been gearing up to egg share for two years prior and felt completely comfortable with donating. If you have any niggles whatsoever though (eg how you would feel if your recipient had a baby and you were unlucky), then I would book a little session xxx


----------



## pollita

Cortney, I didn't have the counselling either although she did call me to see if I wanted to book in with her. In hindsight, I kind of wish I had but not enough to get angry with myself for not doing so (does that make any sense?!) I think more than going over the actual process she covers things like how you would feel if the recipient got pregnant and you didn't (or as in my situation, one pregnancy flourished with the other didn't). It's not to make you change your mind at all, just to make you think of everything and go into it entirely aware of all the pitfalls. I think for me, however, I didn't have the support of my mother as you do, so I probably needed it a little more. It certainly doesn't do any harm though and it's free!

I hope everyone's well, it's busy busy busy again in here with lots of appointments, needles, ECs and treatment plans  

I have just heard from one of my 2016 brides that she has booked my hotel and flights for her Cyprus wedding next August/September so I've spent all evening planning how I'm going to go ahead with IVF as I cannot CANNOT miss this wedding! I don't think I'll be having EC before early March (which would be great dates wise) but I've decided that if for any reason it's earlier I'll freeze and do a FET a couple of months later. But, YAY Cyprus! I'm so excited, love my job sometimes


----------



## MadameG

Oh wow Pollita! I take it you are a wedding photographer then? Sounds gorgeous! Xx

Cortney Pollita has given you some good advice re counselling  xxx


----------



## djjim22

Cortney - I'm also single and went ahead with egg sharing last year. I had the counselling and as pollita says they just go over different situations re egg sharing and outcomes and also how you will address the donor sperm issue with any potential children. To be honest it was more of an informal chat, nothing about changing your mind or anything. But I think I would've been the same as you and not had it if it was optional but with my clinic it was compulsory for any donor treatment.xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow thanks ladies, I've been giving it a lot of thought since I came back from treatment planning and think I will pass on the counselling as I have my mum and sisters support (not the sister I live with) and I have them to talk to if needed, and of course you lovely ladies. I think for me the issues are telling my sister (the one I live with) when (hopefully) pregnant, as I feel bad doing all this behind her back as we're twins and she might be angry that I didn't share it with her, but I'm just not sure what her reaction will be. Another issue is 'who's the father?' Questions I'll be getting from coworkers, as I've only told one colleague no one else knows and I don't want any to know, I'm not ashamed or anything, but I work with a lot of opinionated people who like to gossip!! So now I'm thinking what my answer could be!!

Pollita, will you be getting counselling next time? How has your mum been? Has she seem more supportive?
That's great going to Cyprus, I guess with with your job you get to travel but even harder when juggling IVF with work, FET is an option for you!! Do you know when treatment planning will likely be? 

Madamg, treatment planning will soon be here, must warn you when I was in the office I was so hot I just wanted to run outside to cool down lol!.... Wether it was me or I was nervous I don't know!! The most exciting but was choosing the my donor, Debbie had to wait for Jodie to finish with a patient to see if my first choice was available (she made me pick 3) but he wasn't but my next favourite one was so that was good.

Djjim, thanks so much for your experience Hun!! Would you have still done it if it wasn't compulsory?


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - wow, you are growing a bumper crop of follies! Well done you! Exciting that ec isn't far away at all. Good luck xxx

Cortney - a lot of good advice from the ladies on here for you. We were offered it too as we are both donating, and using donor sperm. We didn't feel like we needed, but we are all different. There's no shame at all in going along x

Pollita - wow, Cyprus! Lucky, lucky you. Good idea re the FET too x

Madame - not long until treatment planning. Bet you can't wait to get going again x

Bevvy - how are you doing lovely PUPO lady? x

Tilly - sorry I got confused. You had et not ec. Oops. HOw are you pupo lady? x

KD - not long until you start now! x

Loopy - any news lovely lady? x

AFM - I am on both the doxycycline & norethisterone, and one of them is disturbing my sleep terribly. I am shattered! Zzzz. Normally I sleep so well - flat out all night. But since starting these 2 drugs on the same day (so don't know which one to blame) I cant get off to sleep, and I wake up loads during the night too. Ah well, week off work next week for me...it is soooooooooo needed. Work is crazy stressful for me at the moment.

B xxxxx


----------



## djjim22

Cortney - No I don't think I would've gone if it wasn't compulsory as I'm very lucky to have the support of my family and friends with this whole journey. But like I say, it wasn't as bad as I was expecting it to be.xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hello ladies, 

Hope you're all well 

Just a flying visit as at work 

Bethan- poor you getting no sleep  hopefully that will settle down soon. 

Tilly - how are you feeling? 

Cortney- our clinic insists that you have the initial counselling appt. you can't docthe treatment til you've had it. Nice to chat to someone about how you feel n stuff. 

Pollita- wow lucky you hun getting to go to Cyprus for a photo shoot 

AFM- I totally caved in yesterday eve and did a frer test. It came up with an extremely faint pink line that has stayed there. I also did a test this morning which looked like a bfn but not sure coz after I took the case apart - as you do lol and there is a sort of line but in not sure if there was an evap line. That then makes me think the first test is poss faulty  Silly me testing so early!!! Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - tut tut! I think I will totally be the same this time though, although I will try my hardest not to test early. Thing is, depending if i have 3dt or 5dt - I will be testing on either Xmas eve or boxing day. Rubbish! Anyway, I have everything crossed that your positive is the real deal - don't forget false negatives are common, but not false positives! xxx


----------



## KDJay

Argh! Bevvy step away from the tests!!! hahaha!  - Hope that faint line from the first one continues to get darker


----------



## bevvy82

Beth- I'm thoroughly disappointed in myself for testing early and my oh wasn't happy either. Lol. I don't know what to think as I've read conflicting stuff about evap lines in general and the frer specifically. Anyone know much about it all?  X.


----------



## KDJay

Sorry don't know much about it at all - what day were you meant to test on? x


----------



## bethannora

Sorry lovely, I am rubbish with my HPT knowledge. I rely on all you ladies instead x


----------



## bevvy82

Not due to test til Wednesday so very naughty to test early. I am 7dp3dt. I only tested coz I was reading different sites where people got early positives on that date xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Would upload a pic but don't know how?? Any ideas?? Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Can you change your profile picture Bevvy? Profile - Forum Profile - Upload an avatar. I think that should work lovely x


----------



## bevvy82

Don't know if Youll see it on my avatar pic but here goes lol xx


----------



## Bubbles12

Bevvy, the only thing i know about evap is that they are more common with the blue dye rather than the pink.

Im not 100% but is there a very faint line just to the right of the test line?

Xx


----------



## bevvy82

Hope- yes hun that's it x


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy, I don't blame you for caving in hun, as I think I'll be the same  think you can wait til OTD but you end you can't wait any longer! I can't really zoom in well on my tablet to see the line in the pic, but will try again. Don't panic yet hun as it's still early, I've heard the same what hope84 said about blue dye hpt having evap lines rather than the pink dye.....keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Bethan, testing Xmas eve would be a lovely present for you!  

Loopy, any progress yet?

AFM, it won't belong until I'll be packing my suitcase.... I'm wondering ladies Wether it'll be okay to pack my 10 supplements or we there my suitcase will be searched because of this!


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks hun

Just a heads up boots are doing buy one get one free on any first response tests xxxx


----------



## bethannora

I can see it ever so slightly too Bevvy - fingers crossed  xxx

Cortney - it could be the best or worst present...hopefully the best! 3rd time lucky! I'm not sure re the supplements. Technically it should be OK as they're not pharmaceutical drugs, but I agree they might think it's suspicious! x

B x


----------



## MadameG

Cortney I took four types of vitamins with me and didn't get stopped at all (plus all my inhalers). To make life easy for yourself keep them in their original containers so you looks less like a peddler  glad you have your donor sorted and will take a cardy rather than a woolly jumper! If we have to go down the donor sperm route later down the line, I will take their counselling option as I will want some clarity in my mind as to dealing with questions in the future xx

Bevvy I see a line  don't beat yourself up its not an easy wait! Supposedly it is technically impossible to get a false positive, as the only thing that sticks to the reagent is hcg, as I've seen written by doctors. If you are confessing to becoming a poas  addict then you could order the one step pregnancy dip strips off eBay - ridiculously cheap and detect 10miu. Be warned they do take a good 5+ mins to colour up when hcg is still low but they were still showing faints when my beta was 7 (no evaps just bfns after). You are still really early though  xxx

Bethan lack of sleep sounds miserable. I hope your body starts to adapt soon. If I go through phases of struggling to sleep I make sure devices with blue light (tv/tablet/phone) are banished an hour+ before bedtime, might be worth a go xxx

Love to all - counting down the days till planning xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks guys for the reassurance. I just did another test and didn't take it apart this time and there is defo some sort of line there and can see it without the whole shining it over a torch jobby lol. So I'm ever so cautiously hopeful this may be my time!

Cortney - so jel you are packing for hols. I agree with Madame G about the pills 

Madame- I have defo becomes own worst enemy and a poas addict overnight hahaha    I just need to stay away from doctor Google lol. 

Bethan- thanks hun. How you feeling? All recovered from the scratch I hope xxx


----------



## MadameG

Congrats Bevvy! Get off google and revel in your lovely news  xxxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - step away from Dr Google! Oohhh, I really, really hope this is your time 

Yep, I am recovered from the scratch. Don't get me wrong - it was mega painful at the time (the speculum is often the worst part for me). But the pain went instantly after it has finished, and I had no bleeding either. Woop!

B x


----------



## tillymint101

Hi ladies,

Sorry not been on here since et,


----------



## tillymint101

Oops, pressed send.

Well, not been on her since et as could'nt get it on my phone and not had the laptop out.

ET went well, we had a hatching 5 day blasto transferred and they said it was excellent quality, we also ended up with 3 more frozen at 4ab, 4bb and not sure about other one?  We are really pleased with this  .  ET was fine, they showed us the emby on screen first so we got pictures and then showed us on screen them putting it in, we also got a little posh tin with a posh memory stick in showing us the video of our emby growing.  Not sure why we got this as didn't pay for embryoscope but maybe they just had a spare one and used it so we are over the moon with our video!! 

I am only 2dpt and trying not to obsess too much about it but it's difficult as I'm no 2ww groups and everyone is constantly looking for signs.  I have a 13 day ww for some reason which will be 19 days post ec to test?  I don't know why the clinic have given us so long but I'm goin to try and not test until this date.

Bevvy, have you taken another test?  I can't see the picture well sorry but I know there are different strengths of hpt etc and people are driving themselves mad with testing a bit early and trying to figure out it it's positive.  Also, did you test out the hcg shot? Luckily I didnt have to use it as didn't do stims so don't have to worry about that.

Cortney - I had to fly from Turkey with injections as I had a dvt out there and the4y were fine with it.  Also I used to be on strong painkillers and loads of meds as I had back surgery and still travelled ok with it, never got pulled for it. x

Madame G, how long till your meeting now?  Bet you're so excited.  It seems like ages to wait for everything but when we first got started it few bym the hardest part is now I guess?  PUPO is good, just praying little bean sticks and stays for us xxx


----------



## KDJay

Bevvy - I hope this is your time! And def stay away from Google, it is a nightmare!!!

Tilly- Wow that all sounds perfect, chuffed for you! What clinic are you at? I will def be scratching your brain as we are also doing intra-partner. It was so funny last night we received the form from the clinic for my gf to sign to say whether she accepts me as her donor and all my characteristics were on this sheet just like the anon recipient will see! Is it sad that I was happy the doctor described me as 'slim' yay!


----------



## tillymint101

Hey KD,

we are at Manchester fertility clinic they are amazing!  Remind me again are you receiving or donating?  I don't remember getting a form like that and they would never describe me as slim lol!  Which clinic are you going to use?  I guess that my dw has a sheet like that for potential recipitents of her eggs (they are currently in egg bank). Are you or her donating to another woman as well? xx


----------



## bevvy82

Tilly - congrats on having your perfect embie on board. Good luck and fingers crossed. I went on the 2ww forum but had to come off it as like you said everyone is driving themselves mad symptom spotting and I'm loopy enough about it all without seeing everyone else doing it too haha. I didn't test out the trigger but that was 13 days ago now so would be well out of my system by now. 

KD - how sweet that you still get the form about whos donating. Bunch of flowers for the lovely doc? lol 

Beth- I defo agree that the speculum is the worst part. Only good thing is the scratch is over in seconds coz it's not pleasant. 

Xxx


----------



## KDJay

tilly - I am donating to an anon woman and to my gf (like your dw isnt it?) It was weird seeing all the info the recipient sees including my hobbies (which my gf wrote as she thought they would swing a match!) 

bevvy - this is your time I am sure!


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy, congrats on your bfp Hun hope it's a sticky one for you  

Bethan, I hate the speculum, I had my first smear test a few months ago and it was horrible it was so uncomfortable. Glad you've recovered well  

Madamg, treatment plannings nearly here!! Yay!!

Tilly, wow sounds like it couldn't of gone any better!! Sounds very positive to me!! 

KD, so lovely you're helping your gf and another women!


----------



## bethannora

Tilly - congrats! Sounds like a perfect cycle xxx


----------



## MadameG

Congrats on being PUPO Tilly! Lovely that you have frosties too. Your otd will be longer as some clinics like to (I think) eliminate the chance of it being a chemical and also to give extra time for implantation (blasts can supposedly take longer according to some studies I've read). Treatment planning is Tuesday for me. To be honest, the last couple of months have really flown by (had to have two AF before starting again), so I haven't been feeling too stressed about starting again xxx

Cortney - yup, just a few more days 

Bethan glad you are feeling tip top after the scratch xx

KD so funny to see the form! I hope your recipient writes you a thankyou note and allows you to know the outcome of her cycle


----------



## KDJay

Madame - exciting that treatment planning is next week, bet u are looking fwd to getting going again. 

I thought that we were legally entitled to know the outcome of our donation under the hfea rules?


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, yes we are entitled to, at treatment planning I decided that I wanted to know my recipients outcome as if she had a bfp, then all of it would of been worth it, mother helped me to decide it as she said 'wouldn't you like to know you helped somebody?' 

Did you not get asked?


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi guys sorry I've been away for a while been mega busy with my diploma and work no news for me looks like I'm waiting til jan for my appointment with bwh. Tbf I'm not even thinking about it anymore as nothing is happening atm so may as well just get on with things. 
Anyone heard off fay??
Bevvy I've got my fingers crossed that it's your time  
Cortney so glad you have dates  
Fluttershy that's alot of follies you have there well done  
Bethan glad your feeling OK after scratch  
Tilly congrats on being pupo too  
Madame looks like things are moving for you  
Kdjay must be nice to have your dates exciting  
Sorry if I have missed anyone xxx


----------



## KDJay

Courtney the reason I asked is coz Madame said I hope the recipient allows you to know the outcome and I thought I remember someone saying a whole back that their recipient didn't allow them to know but I thought they weren't allowed to do that and that it was your right ? I'm sure I will want to know but  not going to think about it yet as I may not feel ready to know for a while, also practically if they are successful then you know your eggs are good and to keep trying


----------



## MadameG

Cortney and KD we are entitled to know of any births, but it is up to the recipient whether she wants to tell you the outcome at the time of her cycle (my one didn't, so no idea if it was negative, she's pregnant or if she has frosties...still frustrates me to be honest but it's her choice). 

Loopy I think carrying on is the only thing you can do - speaking from experience as I have effectively put my life/career on hold for the last 4 years, thinking motherhood is just around the corner...   I believe Fays' cycle has gone well so far xx

KD I meant your other half   xx


----------



## KDJay

Haha Madame! I think I will be the one writing her a thank you note! Lol! So Madame once your recipient has given birth (if she did get pregnant) will you then be allowed to know even though she didn't want you to know at this stage?


----------



## MadameG

Yep that's right KD. This is from the hfea website:

Those who donated after 1 August 1991 are entitled to request information from the HFEA about the number, sex and year of birth of any people born as a result of their donation.

Not sure whether it is automatic notification or you periodically have to request the information xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow that's good to know thanks Madamg


----------



## bethannora

Loopy - so sorry you're still waiting x

Ladies I have a question! I am having my smear test on Tuesday - I am due to start stims 6 days after that. Is it ok for me to have it so close to treatment? 

Thanks 

B x


----------



## KDJay

Thanks Madame, I stupidly assumed that it applied to pregnancies too not just births. I have seen on other forums about recipients talking about not reporting the births or pregnancies and just falling under the radar


----------



## bevvy82

Beth- yes hun it will be perfectly fine for you to have your smear test before stimms xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hello again ladies, I hope you are all well. 

Wow a lot has gone on here the last couple of days, I tried logging in while at the clinic today but my phone was so slow lol.

Bevvy ahh you caved in lol. Tbh I probably will do too, I'm not very patient in the slightest. I really hope it's a sticky for you lovely.  xx

Courtney I'm so jealous of you right now lol, I sooooooo need a holiday. All this travelling to and from the clinic is driving me mad.  but I really hope you have a lovely time away  xx

Bethan how are you ? Hope you are well lovely Xx

Madame g not long now ! What clinic are you with again ? Xx

Kdjay hope you are well  xx

Tilly congratulations on being pupo  xx

Loopy stay positive and keep moving forward hun. January is just round the corner. Did you get your oh sample back yet ? Xx

If I have forgot anyone I sincerely apologise, i'm on my phone and can't go back very far. I hope you are doing well though  xxx

AFM I had another scan, 3rd this week and more bloods follies are growing fast there are loads ! 17 are just under 17mm !! 10 are over 18mm, and there are a few that are between 15-16. I've got to go back tomorrow which is a nightmare the traveling is really driving me mad as its 3 hour drive each way. and tomorrow will be the 4th time this week, and I have to be there by 9.15 so an early start for me. To say I'm knackered is an understatement. On the plus side I've still no side effects, I feel really relaxed tbh, tired but relaxed, my boobies are a bit sore but no different to just before i have a period. Another bonus is I don't have to have merional tonight as my oestrogen is sky high so one less jab tonight  anyone else had high oestrogen levels ? Apparently they don't like them over 21000, mine were going up by 7000 every two days, today they were well over 21000 so I just have to have cetrotide and aspirin. Xx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - wow! You are doing so well with all those follies! Sorry it's such a long drive & so often. It will all be worth it though x

Bevvy - cheers lady, I knew you would know x

B x


----------



## MadameG

Fluttershy wowa! You are going to have a mega basket full! As Bethan says, it will be worth it in the end. Are they keeping a close eye on you for ohss? Xxx


----------



## MadameG

....and I'm part of the CRGW massive 

KD I think the clinics have to notify hfea of all cycle outcomes (not sure if it includes births?), so hopefully not too many should slip under the radar xx


----------



## KDJay

Wow Fluttershy that's an amazing amount! My AFC is not that great so I'm worried I'm not even going to get 8! You are doing amazing! Do u have to drive 3 hours there and then 3 hours back?! Where are u travelling from? Four scans this week has that been since you started stimming? So how many visits have u had in total from and including baseline?


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies, I think they are,. I collect the trigger tomorrow as they are unsure what trigger to give me as there's two types. Ovitrelle which has an increased risk of ohss, and antagonist which will need to be taken with other drugs - she didn't say what other drugs, just that it can have a negative effect on womb lining so they usually go for ovitrelle but they are monitoring my bloods cause the oestrogen is far too high apparently. So I won't know till tomorrow. Do you think I have too many follies ? What's the normal number of follies cause I'm not sure about numbers and stuff  xx 

Hi Kdjay, I'm on short protocol so it's only just shy of 2 weeks from when I started my meds till EC. 
I had my baseline Monday 2nd of November, then started injections on the 4th November. No visits back to the clinic until this Monday just gone 9th of November scan and bloods, then Wednesday 11th scan and bloods, then today 13th scan and bloods and again tomorrow for scan and bloods, Because it's a weekend and my ec is Monday it's too long to be left un monitored. 

So in total that's 5 visits including baseline scan hun xx Yea it's 3 hours there and 3 hours back with traffic  I live in Northamptonshire.  xx 

Sorry I wrote the dates down wrong lol. I've corrected them now  xx


----------



## KDJay

Fluttershy that's a good amount of follies, everyone is different and I am going to be happy if I even get 8 for both the recipient and I! Thanks for all the info on the number of visits etc - I am trying to work out how I can balance bisits with work and I have a 2 hour journey there too, I was told to expect about 5 visits so hopefully I can juggle it all and then Becuase I'm not carrying the gf can take over from EC! 

You are doing really well with all the travelling - good luck for tomo


----------



## bevvy82

Beth- haha yeah I've had enough poking and prodding to know all about down there haha. It's has absolutely no effect on anything down there as its just a swab really using a soft plastic bristly brush. 

Fluttershy - wow go you with all your follies. Defo hope they are watching out for OHSS. So excited for you  


Xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

I've been told to drink plenty of water which I am doing but can't really drink much for 6 hours of the day cause I'm traveling so much I can't stop off anywhere to have a pee  so I don't tend to drink much water while I'm traveling. 
Ive read a bit about ohss what are the signs and symptoms I should be worried about ladies ? Xx

Kdjay anytime you need any info I'm more then happy to help if I can. Although my knowledge is very limited, but we are both with the same clinic so I may be able to help out a little lol  xx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks Fluttershy!


----------



## tillymint101

Wow flutter,  that is a lot of travelling.  I thought it was bad an hour and a half. Shame you couldn't have just booked a hotel nearby for the week?  We booked the night before dw ec as we didn't want the stress of travelling that gar in the morning.  Xx


----------



## tillymint101

Flutter,  signs of ohss are bloating,  sickness or nausea,  shortness of breath.  They are the ones I can remember xx


----------



## bevvy82

Fluttershy- OHSS signs can include severe abdominal pain / nausea / vomiting/ Bloating / headaches / diorreah so just be careful  everyone gets different amounts of follies- I think the average is about 15 on egg share but I know Fay has had in the 20's before?? 

Xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies  i've not had any of those symptoms so far thank god. My poop is rather solid, I'd go as far to say a little constipated, not much though. no headaches I had a couple at the start of meds but they vanished a couple of days after starting meds and (touch wood) haven't come back.

My (.)(.) are sore but I get tender breasts before a period so it's not something I've not experienced before. Xxx.


----------



## Bubbles12

Fluttershy,

Just monitor your urine output as well. I think its more common for OHSS to rear its head after the trigger shot (even more so if you have a BFP)
Ideally, your clinic should coast you until your levels go below their limit. But, they are the pro's and wouldnt put you at risk.

Good luck x


----------



## MadameG

Fluttershy fingers crossed you'll be fine as they are keeping a close eye on you  as the girls say, just keep an eye out for the symptoms after you have triggered. I can't remember how many follies I had at my last scan -20 ish perhaps? Still keep drinking hun - we would have to stop at services every hour on the way to and from the clinic, when I was at the end of stims. Hope the scan and bloods go well today xxx

Leni any news on your nhs appointment? Xx


----------



## MadameG

I can imagine Leni, pants that it is taking so long. Is there anyone you can chase it up with? Xx


----------



## bethannora

Leni - so sorry you are still waiting for your appointment. I bet you can't wait to get your frosties back in you. I really hope it isn't too much longer xxx

Bevvy - have you tested again today? Hope you're OK x

Flutter - what did the clinic day today? Hope the long drive there & back isn't too bad. It could be trigger tonight for you! Hope the OHSS has stayed away. Good luck lady x

Madame - love the phrase 'CRGW massive'! I wonder if any of us have ever been sat in the waiting room at the same time?! x

Tilly - how are you feeling? x

Cortney - bet you're excited for holidays x

Pollita - how are you lady? x

Sorry if I have missed anyone out, I promise it's not intentional. I dropped my iphone today (twice) and the screen has detached itself from the phone. Oops. New phone coming Monday for me, so no phone all weekend. I am missing it already! Finally got a good night's sleep last night. Woohoo! Doubt I will get a good night's sleep tonight though as we have our 4 year old niece over for a sleepover! Between her and our crazy kitten, I don't think I will sleep at all. She sleeps in with us for sleepovers, and is such a wriggle bum!

Hope you all have a fab weekend. Who has appointments or scans next week?

B xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies, hope you are all well  

I'm ok no trigger shot tonight as my levels are still rising despite not having merional since Thursday. 

I've got to go back tomorrow to see if I trigger then, also  I will have to go in Monday even if I trigger tomorrow grrrrrrrrr. What would of made more sense would be to coast me, check my bloods Monday no merional at all then hopefully trigger Monday with egg collection Wednesday ? Well that's my opinion anyway lol. I'm no expert but I really don't see the point going in tomorrow as I know my levels won't decrease by tomorrow morning. 9.am I have to be there for  

I'm really panicking though and I hope you ladies might be able to put my mind at ease please if you can. I looked on Google to see what I can do to reduce my levels and all I could see was the risk of cancer associated with high levels of oestrogen. It has really scared the pants off me now, cause I didn't know that by having merional ups your oestrogen hence giving you a higher risk of breast and uterine cancer . My boobs hurt as it is and now I can't stop worrying about it now. My OH says it's nothing to worry about but I can't help but think the worst. I'm sorry to have a moan, I don't usually have down days. Maybe it's all this travelling every day and seeing that I could of done without.  So sorry for the me post but I'm literally in tears thinking I've put myself at risk  xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Fluttershy - please don't worry hun and everything you look up on the Internet somehow manages to link up with cancer or tumours. If it was so dangerous, they wouldn't allow the drugs we have to take xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fluttershy, please try not to worry, it's like bevvy says everything is linked to cancer.... If you took notice of everything you'd be terrified from eating a lot of types of food. I really hope your oestrogen levels lower Hun so you can trigger!! 
I know what you mean with all the travelling as I have to get a train that's an 1hr45mins then a bus that's 50mins away, which is going to cost me £30 each time I have my appt/scans. I think when it comes to EC I will get a hotel that's next door but not sure wether to travel back or to stay that night?

Leni, I hope you get an appt soon Hun it be nice to have Frosties inside before Xmas!!

Madameg, treatment planning coming closer.... Yipeeee! Did you say you had idea of dates already?

Bethan, hope your niece behaves lol! That's a bummer about your phone.... There's no way I could go without mine!

Bevvy, hope you're well, are you still testing?

Tilly, hope pupo is going well!!

Fay, how you doing since EC!! Have u had et?

KD, try not to worry hoe many eggs as long as there's enough to share as it only takes one strong egg Hun!

AFM, the doctor said I had lots of AFC! But when I had treatment planning she said something that's got me worried, she said as my amh is high at 81.9, that they as they're putting me on a low dosage of menopor that I might get lots of follies but none big enough and will cancel, do you think this is very likely?

Also ladies what times of the day did you do your DR injections and stimming injections? I will ask her the best times to do them in worried if I do them in the evening I'll forget and more likely to remember in the morning!


----------



## pollita

They prefer you to do them in the evening, otherwise if they decide on scan day that they want to change your dose it can be done a day earlier (otherwise you have already done yours for the day and have to wait till the next day)

I did mine at 11pm and just set an alarm on my phone for it. I knew I'd be home by 11pm even if I was working a wedding, and I could go straight to bed after.


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow thanks pollita! I will do them in the evening. Hope you're ok Hun!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you so much for your replies, I think it's just all getting to me now. The traveling, the injections, the delays. I never even would of put myself through that unnecessary scare had I not of looked to lower my oestrogen. I feel incredibly stupid. 
The OH said exactly the same as you ladies have, but for some reason I chose to ignore him and bit the poor man's head off. 

Courtney I hope your treatment goes smoothly. That is a high AMH, I've not much knowledge on this ivf process, I do know that some follies don't have eggs in them. I'm hoping I have at least 15 eggs I really don't want any more. The traveling is awful, traffic isn't so bad at the weekend but it's all the moving around my OH days off, it's cost £200 in parking and fuel so far ! and I'm still not finished yet lol. I also did my injections late in the evening, around 10.00/10.30pm. I'm still on cetrotide and aspirin. They have given me suprecur as my trigger, cabergoline tablets and progynova tablets too.

Madame g how are you ? It will be your turn soon lovely hope you have smoother treatment   xx

Leni how are you ? They said if I get 30 eggs straight to freeze if I get lower they will transfer. I'm a little worried about getting ohss as it sounds horrendous Xx

Bevvy how are you today lovely ? Steering clear of the pee sticks I hope lol xx

Bethan I hope you have a lovely time with your niece, and you manage to get some sleep  x
That's horrible about your phone, I dropped mine in a saucepan of water a while back and thought I'd ruined it, I immediately put it in a bowl of rice then an hour later I put my hairdryer in full heat for 20 mins and a day later it worked fine lol I thought I lost everything  lol xx

Politta how are you ? Xx

Loopy hope you're well hun xx

Hope I hope you are well too Xx

I'm sorry if I have missed anyone I'm on my phone and can't go back very far. Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Fluttershy- ive had cervical cancer and only just in my first year of all clear - if there was a high risk of cancer , theres no way they would let me go through ivf. So please don't worry xx

I'm still testing ladies. Keep getting really faint lines but not enough to think yay bfp. I'm not testing til Monday now and then I should hopefully be able to get an accurate reading. Driving myself bananas over here lol

Sorry for quick one. Hope everyone on ok xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Oh Bevvy, I'm so sorry I didn't know. Jesus you have been through the mill !! You're an incredibly brave young lady that's for sure !! Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Awww Fluttershy   Try not to worry sweet, as the girls have said, the drugs are pretty safe and the reason we are so closely monitored is to keep us that way. What you've seen online are to do with long term hormone imbalances, not just a few days. It's all relative risks. Although the travelling is poo, it is much better to be there every day and for them to keep making sure you're not filling up with free fluid. All the IVF hormones can send us a bit loopy though, just give DH an extra cuddle  xxxx

Bevvy hang in there hunny xxxx

Will catch up with everyone else tomo - cream crackered here xxxxxxxz


----------



## Karmas

Just a quick one from me as we are manic here with arranging the funeral, trying to get my daughter up from brighton to brum in time by train without missing too much college ARGH and work well clients keep changing their bloody minds! 

I got a positive ovulation test on the 12th and emailed Dr Rina for the dates of my scratch and hopefully it wont be on the day of the funeral! 
But they will be cutting it fine as they want me to start Provera on the 21st 
Please do a pregnancy test on 21/11/2015 once negative 
Please then take the provera tablets 10mg twice a day for 5 days 21-25th November
You then should bleed around 29/11/2015 
Day 1 red blood all day
Day 2 start the buserelin 0.5mls once a day every morning

So really treatment starts in 6 days!!! How close to the start of treatment can I have the scratch done do you think? 

Any recomendations on good pregnancy tests ? That I can order on ebay or similar I just know I will be a poas addict and prob test every day after transfer so I dont want to spend a fortune on over the counter tests when I know you can buy the dip tests.


Bevvy - everything crossed for you lovely lady xx 

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## bevvy82

Karmas- I had the scratch the day before I started my buserelin down reg drugs. You should have the scratch between say 19-24 of your cycle if I can remember correctly. 

Fluttershy - thanks hun, was lucky enough that I go for regular smears and the cancer was picked up really early and after a few bouts of treatments ive been given the all clear and just have to have 6 monthly checks now so I'm fine about it all. Has made me a stronger person! 

AFM- so I've poas twice today using different tests and it's the order time I would class them as proper BFPs so now I've just gotta pray they remain sticky beans!!! I'm still nervous but a little bit excited now but cautiously so xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you Madame g and Bevvy. 

Karmas I hope the funeral goes well hun, how exciting that treatment is so soon now.  xx

Bevvy congrats hun I'm soooo happy for you lovely  I hope and pray it's a sticky  xxx

Madame g hope you're well and that you've had a lovely weekend  xxx

Hope everyone else has had a lovely weekend and that you are all keeping well  xxx

AFM, I feel a lot better today, I had more bloods done at the clinic today. My oestrogen has gone down sooooooo egg collection is on Tuesday eeek!!! Now I'm scared lol. I'm such a woss. On a completely different note I got a wee bit confused on what I need to take so I asked the nurse while I was at the clinic if I should take the tablets I'd been given and she was shocked I had been given the tablets and told me not to take them :/ even though the other nurse said yes I'm meant to. I'm so bloody confused I don't know who's right or who's wrong so what should I do ?? Anyone been in a similar situation ? Xxx


----------



## bevvy82

Fluttershy- yay for EC!! Whoop whoop!! Not sure on the tablets. Do you have an out of hours service? Maybe call them and ask for some advice xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - woohoo! Congrats lovely lady x

Flutter - fab news! Good luck for Tuesday x

Karmas - wow, not long for you! Are you on long protocol? Your scratch should be around day 21 of your cycle. I had mine last week on day 20 x

Babysitting duties were fine with my wriggle bum niece! Still on the norethisterone - I stop them this week, and should hopefully have my bleed by the 23rd. Eeeekkkk, can't believe ec is scheduled for 3 weeks tomorrow x


----------



## tillymint101

Hi ladies, 
Wow this group moves so fast I can't keep up. 

Cortney the clinic told dw to have her injections between 4-7 in the evening and stick to the same time each time.  They may tell you a certain time? 

Flutter,  wow how are you feeling?  Sounds like you ha e been pretty stressed?  Glad it's all sorted now and ec day is booked,  what tablets are they?  Dw only had anti afrerfrom after ec procedure,  the rest were all injections.  I would Def contact clinic about them.

Bethanora,  how exciting you stop norithesterone,  I was so glad when I stopped mine as felt it was all really starting.  
It may take a few days for you to start af but app see is meant to help it along lol! 

Bevvy,  yeah stay sticky!! 

Karmas,  sounds like it's pretty stressful for you atm?  I don't know about the scratch sorry. EBay is prob best for the cheap tests,  get them for pennies and then you can test as many times without spending a lot.  Just check the sensitivity of them. Tho? 

Afm I am 4dp5dt, had bad cramps the night before last,  shooting and stabbing twinges.  Hoping it was implantation pain as about the tight time.  Also been nauseous today and a little yesterday. But also have af type pains but I know they are common so not getting too stressed..  Got ages to wait still for otd,  a week on Tuesday.  I just want to know now lol xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies re on timings on injections, will ask clinic for times  

Leni, hope you get some news soon to start FET!  

Tilly, sounds like good signs Hun, keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Bevvy, congrats on the bfp Hun! Hope its a very sticky one for you  

Karmas, that's great you can get going so soon! I have a bag full of one step pregnancy tests left from when I tried home insems and bought them from eBay. I've also just bought CB non digi hpt and will get some FRER's and CB digis nearer the time.... So exciting lol!   sorry can't offer advice on the scratch as I'm new to all this  

Bethan, glad you had a good time with your niece  . You'll soon be starting treatment....yay!!  

Madameg, 2 more nights til treatment planning  

Fluttershy, that's brilliant EC booked for tues.... Yay!! 

AFM, 7 weeks until I start DR and counting lol!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Bevvy thank you hun, I called them and I'm not to take them ! Xx

Leni thank you hope you're well hun xx

Tilly, I'm good thank you, they are called caberogline, but I called the out of hours nurse and she confirmed not to take them. Sooooooo glad I got confused earlier and asked !! Xx

Bethan thank you hope you're well lovely xx

Karmas, I've heard one's off eBay that are sensitive from 10 but I've not personally used them, I think you can buy 10 for as little as £4.00 Xx

Courtney not long now ! Hope it goes quickly for you lovely. Xx

Sorry for the massive message earlier, I'm still new to this whole process, because it's so important I like to check 're check then double check lol I like to know all the details which must really pee the nurses off cause of my need to know everything about the drugs I take, side effects, dates, percentages the lot. Conscientious is an annoying habit I have so I do apologise to you all if I get on your nerves with my questions xxx


----------



## KDJay

Fluttershy that's good news about ec! 
Bevvy! Yay that the line is geting darker fab news! Keep us updated 
Bethan it looks  like we will prob be cycling around the same time! 
Tillymint the 2ww sounds like it is going well for u! 
Courtney - these weeks will go really fast for u with Christmas in the way too 
Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## KDJay

Karmas - my gf is booked in for scratch same day as my baseline scan and day start down reg but I don't know if it's different for us as one is carrying and one is doing the down reg


----------



## Cortneywils

Fluttershy, thanks so much   don't worry about posting concerns as I'll too will be when I go through treatment.... I'm so thankful to have you lovely ladies. I'm glad you got it sorted out  

KD, I really hope it does go quick, not sure I'll have a cycle buddy here lol! Glad you and Bethan will go through it together  

AF, I guess I'll find out when I get the meds but just wondered does any of you lovely ladies know how to store suprecur and menopor? If it's refrigerated then will either store them at my mums or buy a little one for my room (keep them from my sisters eyes lol)


----------



## bevvy82

Fluttershy- no worries chick. Glad you phones them and got the answer you needed. And don't worry about the posts, we've all been there when we need a little help and reassurance. That's what we're here for  

Cortney- the buserelin / suprecur hasnt got to be kept in the fridge and you have to do the jabs between 6pm - 8pm. But when you start the stimms, if you are on gonal F that has to be kept in the fridge xxx

Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Wohwa I've missed so much!

Cortney as Bevvy says, suprecur just needs to be at room temp (possibly under 25.c - not hard in the UK!). I was told keep menopur in the fridge, although I think it said on the packet the same as suprecur but I just did as I was told. It is tiny vials once it is mixed up, although the actually box is massive with the syringes in. You can do jabs either am or pm, but as Pollita says it is easier to adjust the dose if you do it in the evening. I did mine at 9pm (set an alarm!!) as then I wasn't rushing before work. 

Fluttershy glad to hear that it is all systems go for ec! Why were they faffing over your tablets? Weird to get differing instructions! Don't worry about asking questions, definitely the point of a forum  X

Bevvy congrats Hun!! Xx

Karmas I recommended the one step ones a few pages back (or search my posts) 50 for £3.69 delivered  

Bethan I hope that AF arrives as ordered! We should have a secret code to all spot each other  although we all seem to know when each other are in. I'm the one trying to ignore my husband pinching too many biscuits for later  Xx

Tilly keeping everything crossed for you lovely xxxx

Leni deffo chase that referral up, not unknown for paperwork to vanish...I would push them on having to store your embies etc xx

KD not long till you are off the marks xx

Sorry if I've missed you xxx

Afm just written my planning list out, two more sleeps - yippeeee!


----------



## bethannora

Morning ladies - hope you all had a fab weekend?

Bevvy - hope that magic 2nd line is still there  so happy for you x

Madame - not long until you find out your dates. Bet you can't wait! Your biscuit comment was hilarious! I love the coffee there X

Karmas - I've got the eBay cheapies too x

Tilly - how you feeling today? X

Cortney - hope you're excited for holiday x

Kd - fab we will be cycle buddies! X

Flutter - good luck for Tuesday lovely X 

Leni - really hope your appt comes soon. Can you phone to see where you are on the list? I know with my health board, you can ask to be put on a cancellation list as long as you can get to the hospital within a short space of time. If your work permits, it's worth a go x

Wales & rags - hope you pregnant ladies are both ok x

Pollita - hope you're ok too lovely x

Fay - good luck for et today. Eeeekkkkk! X

B x


----------



## bevvy82

Hi all,

Well I had a bit of a mini meltdown this morning as got a bit of red blood when I went to the loo this morning. Only a little bit of spotting. So called the clinic who gave me some reassurance about what it could possible be. So I drove to boots and got some more frers and got a stronger line than yesterday so I've relaxed a little now although still a bit worried coz of my failed attempt last time. So I'm still not celebrating yet. 

Sorry for quick one. Just running out the door. Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## KDJay

bevvy great news about getting a stronger line, glad you got the reassurance regards the spotting. a friend of mine is 6 months pregnant after egg sharing and bled loads early on (causing much stress) but her baby is going strong!


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - I bet that was scary. So glad you are still getting a darker line. Won't be long until you can properly celebrate  x


----------



## bevvy82

Thanks girls, i'm still seeing the odd bit of blood but its mainly brown rather than bright red like earlier so im   this doesnt end. my OTD cant come soon enough. This is horrible  xx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy hold tight Hun. I've been following the early scans thread for the last couple of months and most of the girls on there have had bleeds xxx

Bethan I best be coming home with a bag of needles  xx


----------



## pollita

Aw Bevvy I'm sure you must be so worried but try your best not to be   Only a day or two until your OTD I think yes? Can the clinic get some betas done for reassurance?

Hello to all else - I've been MIA again so very far behind all the news but I will be back a lot more now - I don't want to make a me post esp given what bevy's going through but things are FINE with me now so I can come back online and spend too much time as usual       to you all x


----------



## bethannora

Madame - I'm sure you will! Are you oblong protocol? X

Pollita - welcome back!

Bevvy - still hope you're ok lovely x

Just 2 more days of norethisterone for me - really hope af shows her ugly face on time!

B x


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi everyone 
Just a quick one from me I've got to have a hysteroscopy before my next appointment to remove my endometrial polyp I'm not sure if I have endo or not :/ it didn't say on the letter I had. So reckon that should happen before Xmas as my next appointment is 6th Jan 
Will do personals later just a flying visit xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Seems a bit quiet in here lol xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bevvy, what a horrible scare, glad you have a stronger second line for reassurance  

Madam, hope treatment planning goes well for you   let us know how it goes. I didn't get a bag of needles as Debbie's going to give me the suprecur on the 14th Dec when she takes my bloods!

Pollita, welcome back Hun, nice to have you back!!   do you have any ideas when you want to start treatment?

Bethan, that's good not long until you finish the norethisterone.... Hope AF doesn't take too long to come   thanks so much for your pm, I think you know the clinic very well lol!

Fluttershy, hope EC goes well tomorrow!! Will be thinking of you!!  

Loopy, That's good if they can remove the polyp!! Hope you're ok  


Also thank ladies on tips on what time to do the injections


----------



## pollita

Thanks all for the thoughts and well wishes 

Cortney, I'm going to call the hospital for a scan tomorrow to make sure that I've had a complete mc and nothing it left behind (I doubt there is but have to be sure!) and then once I get the all clear from them I'll call the clinic to see what's going on with matching etc. I have a sneaking suspicion that even though Amanda told me my profile was being sent out immediately that it's not as I've still not heard a word from the clinic   They "discharged" me 6 or 7 weeks ago now so going by that timescale even if I'm not matched I should have a treatment planning appointment in the next 5-6 weeks. If I'm not matched I'm going to ask to start DR on my January cycle with EC in late feb/early March. If I am matched I'll just have to go with what they say (so it may be a month earlier). No big deal!

Right, I'm off to bed - today has been horrific and draining and I need my beauty sleep - tomorrow is the start of a new chapter!

Hope everyone's well, tomorrow I'm going to work on my personals once I've caught up


----------



## MadameG

Pollita welcome back  glad today is done and dusted for you and tomorrow is a new day. Sounds like you have a good plan. You are so strong - here's to a much brighter 2016 xxxx

Loopy glad that things are at least 'happening' for you. I don't know anything about endo sorry. Will the clinic remove your polyp? Xxx

Cortney one more sleep  you make Debs sound like a vampire  xxx

Bethan yep I'm on the oblong protocol not the square  I don't know at what point they would consider swapping to short protocol as I responded well last time. Deffo not looking forward to the dr headaches though... I am having gonal f this time though to hopefully limit testosterone levels xxx

Bevvy hope you are oka, two more sleeps till otd?   X

Off to Wales tomorrow - hoping that the storm doesn't hit too early and close the Severn bridge for the journey home! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning everyone  

Pollita, hope your scan goes ok Hun, sounds like you have a good 2016 plan. CRGW always giving different information all the time 'clients thinking about your profile' and when I ring up for an update they act like that never happened, so it wouldn't surprise me if the haven't sent your profile out.... At least we're lucky and still get to go ahead with treatment of not matched!!

Madameg, hahahaha!! The vampire comment was so funny lol!! I hope treatment planning goes well please let us know how it goes.... So exciting!! 

Fluttershy, hope EC goes well!! Let us know how many lovely eggies they get!!


----------



## bevvy82

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one from me. Looks like a chemical for me this time. I'm still bleeding a bit and bfp line is fainter than yesterday so think its Safe to say I'm out this cycle. Thanks for all your support. Will stay around but might be awol for a few days. Good luck to everyone. Lots of love xxx


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - I am so sorry lady, I had really hoped this was your time. Look after yourself, and we totally understand if you need a ff break (although we will miss you) Xxx

Pollita - oh no, sorry to hear you've had a tough day. I hope the scan goes well. Fingers crossed you can have your Preferred dates when you start cycling again x

Flutter - good luck for ec today. Let us know how many eggs you get x

Tilly - how's the 2ww treating you? X

Madame - good luck for treatment planning! I am on gonal f too. I didn't respond to menopur at all. Enjoy your wales trip x

Cortney - haha! No worries lovely, glad I could help guess your dates  x

Loopy - hopefully if it didn't say then you don't have endo. Fingers crossed. Why don't you phone for clarification if you're worried? Hope things get moving for you now x

Leni - any news on your appt lady? X

Kd - bet you're excited to start. Not long for us now x

B xxx


----------



## pollita

Bevvy I'm so sorry to hear that, was really hoping this was it. Take care of yourself, we are here if you need us xx


----------



## KDJay

Oh Bevvy I am so sorry to hear that, we are here for you if you need any support x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi ladies thank you for wishing me luck I go down at 10.30 I'm absolutely nervous as hell about being under but I've had so much reassurance so I'm trying not to panic too much. I will let you all know how it goes. 

Bevvy I hope it's not the end !! I'm keeping fingers crossed its a dud test !!! When is your otd again ? Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Bevvy so so hoping that the fainter line was a fluke but sending you a bucket load of love. Take it easy lovely xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Fluttershy good luck today, hope you get lots of eggies. Is it a GA or sedation? Generals feel a bit like you blinked and woken up in another room, you'll be fine lovely xxx

Bethan and Cortney thanks girls xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Aw Bevvy hun im so sorry xx

Loopy i wouldnt hold out too much hope that you will have that done before Jan hun I hate to dishearten you I had one done at the start of treatment and waited 6 m for the appointment if you have it done under a local it should be much quicker than if you opt for a general as thats just like waiting for any other operation, if you are still concerned about the Endo Id book an appointment with the GP and see if you can speak to the consultant at Brum we had Dr Robinson who was lovely

Flutter good luck fo EC xx

Madam good luck for treatment planning hun when do you think they will start you off?

Polita welcome back hun hope you are doing ok

Fay hope et went well

AFM I heard back from the Dr about the scratch and she said this _'X are you sure you wish the ES and not UNK test with S Quenby? You made appointments last month and later cancelled it?
When are you starting IVF and which protocol are you on?'_
I was like WTF is she talking about canceled appointments I've NEVER canceled an IVF appointment !

My reply_ I don't know who S Quinby is or what a unk test is I didn't have any appointments last month and I certainly didn't cancel them. I was told by Dr Ghobara that the scratch is best performed after ovulation and in previous emails from yourself and as my cycle is every 44 days it would be best to check for ovulation before having the scratch done. 
You said it needed to be done between day 18 and 26 but I didn't ovulate until the 12th my next period is due on the 26-29th of November I am egg sharing with Louise and I start my treatment at the end of this month. 
It will be very unfortunate if I can't have the scratch due to misinformation from yourself and Dr Ghobara as I am now extremely confused due to you saying about cancelled appointments and that the scratch must be done after ovulation but in-between day 18 and 26 what happens to those who ovulates late in their cycles_

She then just replys with please come in on the morning of the 19th but then says 
*If you wish to have a brief consultation and review scan this can be pre arranged and at an extra cost of £170.00*

What bloody review scan im really confused and concerned now that the scratch wont work because of them messing me about with the dates they (the clinic Drs) told me that I HAD to ovulate before the scratch and to do tests so I did and now they have said that it should have been done between day 18 and 26 but I dont ovulate until day 30 in my cycle  Im still waiting for a reply from the Dr

Why is it always so much of a fight for me to get anything done in my IVF journey


----------



## MadameG

Karmas sorry that things are such an uphill climb for you! If you don't get a speedy answer today, why don't you give a different clinic a call and just have the scratch done there, before carrying on with treatment? Come down to Wales, they are lovely . Will get dates sorted later xxxx


----------



## MadameG

On my way back with my bag of needles. AF dependent, will be starting around the 10th December. Bring on the DR headaches! X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Madame yes they are going to remove it just waiting for appointment to come through congrats on starting again soon 
Bethan I might do that but I'm sure they would have stated it in the letter if I had endo but all it mentioned was a polyp
Karmas thanks for that I will start chasing them on that then 
Bevvy hun I am so sorry I have my fingers crossed still that you might have some luck
Hope the rest of you are ok  xx


----------



## bethannora

Madame - fab news! Hope there's biscuits left at the clinic! X

Bevvy - sending more hugs your way x

B x


----------



## MadameG

Bethan - DH's words on the way in: "how much space do you have in your bag?"  

Loopy - hope the letter comes soon xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, that's brilliant if AF comes the 10th Dec will you then start DR on 30th Dec? As if so I start DR on the 4th Jan if AF arrives on 15th Dec  

Karmas, how annoying, it's like they don't know what they're doing, I would do as madam said and go elsewhere for your scratch  

Bevvy, sending you a   I really hoped it was your time Hun!

Bethan, one more day of norethisterone!!  

Loopy, I hope they can remove the polyp for you soon Hun  

Fluttershy, hope you're ok after EC   good luck for phone call tomorrow


----------



## tillymint101

Oh no Bevvy, are you sure it's def over?  When is your otd again?    

Fluttershy, hope it all went well today?  Let us know how you got on xx

Madame G, I was like that with the biscuits at our clinic, my DW was mortified as once they didn't have any and I went up to ask for some lol!  But we are paying good money so we expect biscuits.  Also great news on you potential date for dr xx

Karmas it does sound like they don't have a clue??  Have they got you mixed up with someone else?  If you are private can you transfer to another clinic or is it too much messing about?  It's a stressful enough journey without the clinic adding on to itxx

Afm, I am 6dp5dt today and chomping at the bit to finally know the results.  Got another week to wait for otd which is next tuesday and we are not going to test early.  I am trying to throw myself into my dissertation to make go fast but it's on HIV and pregnancy (I chose it myself so stupid choice) and everytie I rad something about pregnancy I go off on a tangent lol, so making it harder to do than another subject.  Especially when in the library all the books are near the baby books soo I'[m having little sneak peaks into them. xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Wel I'm was due on yesterday and still haven't come on so stupidly I did a test and it's a BFN so basically just waiting for an to start 
Why can't it just be on time and then I would never had any bit of hope xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Af  not an lol


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just phoned they are trying to get me an appointment by the 30th November so hoping I may still get seen before Christmas with them 
Going to phone bwh tomorrow as they are closed already need to push this appointment 
Hope your all doing OK  glad to see people are moving on with their treatments  xx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Just phoned cov I ment to say lol I'm not with it today at all x


----------



## MadameG

Aww loopy   It's never easy lovely. I hope she turns up soon for you - is today 14 days after your positive opk? I must confess that I also checked for a miracle this morning but I am a nut and have zero chance. Take 15 minutes just for you tonight. Not long for that Coventry appointment though! xxx

Cortney I start injecting on day 21 which will be around 10th December. I am having an extra few days of dr to get to the first day back of scanning on the 29th. The dates were based on those given at my follow up so I've just sneaked in to start this year. I'll only be a couple of weeks ahead of you so still cycle buddies  

Tilly DH asked for extra at ec   how are you feeling? You two have much more will power than I did/do/will! Xx

Afm I am adding pred, clexane and lubion this cycle - going to be an expensive start to the new year! I am being positive and saying it will all be worth it. Can't wait to get going now! Xxxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Yep it's been 15 days since ovulation just I'm normally like clockwork and am never late  o well I must be stressed nope hopefully that appointment will be through soon 
You must be so excited to be starting again xx


----------



## MadameG

Loopy   Maybe test in a couple of days with a frer just in case xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hello ladies 

Bevvy keep positive sweets xxx

Karmas I would be confused too hun, can you speak to your consultant ? Xxx

Madame g very exciting times ahead for you now lovely  xxx

Loopy, I hope you can get your appointment through soon hun  xxx

Tilly how you're managing not to test is beyond me, I know I'm impatient so will probably test every single day lol xxx

Bethan how are you lovely ? Hope you're keeping well  xxx

Leni how are you? Hope you are well sweets xx 

Politta hope you are doing well too lovely xxx

Courtney how you doing lovely? hope you're well xxx

Kdjay how are you ? hope you are well lovely  xxx

If I have missed anyone I do apologise. I hope you're all doing well in your treatments and cycles  xxx

AFM wow what a day, I got to the clinic an hour and 15 minutes late due to traffic, we left at 4.00am and got there at 8.15. A lovely gentleman showed us to our room and a staff nurse came in along with the Dr who did the procedure who were absolutely lovely, talked me through everything gave me some lovely big pants, slippers and a gown to put on. I ordered my luch, I was due to go down at 10.30 but didn't go down till 10.50. I came back from theatre at 12.30 a lot later then planned. It wasn't a 10 minute procedure for me as I had to have fluid aspirated as well. 

I cried like a big baby when I went down to theatre but I have to say they were so nice and reassuring I can't thank them enough as they made me feel so comfortable and not like an idiot lol.

I had 17 eggs in total so I'm pleased with that. I had a bit of pain but I had some cosine and a heat pack that did the trick. I didn't leave there till gone 4.00pm as my blood pressure was low and I had to go to the clinic for a pregnyl injection. By this time I started to feel really rough. I got in the car and about 30 mins later I was sick as a dog. I still don't feel to great but I feel a lot better then I did on the drive home. 

I just want to thank you all for your support and messages without you ladies I would be a complete mess. You have all helped me so much and I really really appreciate you all so much  xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Fluttershy been thinking about u all day , wow it sounds like u had a roller coaster of a day but 17 eggs is amazing! Well done! Your Dh must have been really worried with u being down there that long? Glad to know u had great treatment and good luck for the 2ww! X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fluttershy congrats on the eggs well done hope you feel better soon xx
Madame I might but af will prob show in the morning lol just to be a cow xx


----------



## MadameG

Fluttershy congrats lovely! Was wondering how you were getting on. Sorry that it hasn't been an easy day, I hope the sickness wears off soon. I can't tolerate any opiates including codeine, so if you still keep getting sick then try switching to just paracetamol xxxx

Loopy that's why we call her a witch   xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Awww thank you ladies!!  I got home about 20 mins ago and I feel whacked lol.

My OH bless him was panicking but the relief on his face when he saw me, I'll never forget that smile on his face. 

I know I had conflicting info from them about meds and that but honestly they made me feel so at ease I'd gladly do it again. I'm not in any pain at all just feel a bit groggy, but I think it's more to do with the codine as my body doesn't like any painkillers other then paracetamol. Anything else like ibuprofen i get awful side effects.  xxx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - wow 17 eggs! Well done you. Rest up now and I hope you feel better in the morning x

Cortney & Madame - fab you will be cycle buddies! X

Loopy - naughty af! Sorry you're clinic are getting confused. Bless you, you're not having an easy journey x

Tilly - congrats on not testing early - that's some willpower! X

Bevvy - hoping you get a bfp tomorrow & it was just a dud test x

Madame - out of interest, when will you start taking the press? I'm taking it this time too, but have been told I can't start until et because I'm sharing? X

Afm - went for my smear today but was told I can't have it as I have recently had an endo scratch. They said the scratch could give an abnormal reading. Last norethisterone has been taken - now the wait for af so I can start stimming!

B x


----------



## MadameG

Bethan have pmd you   xxx


----------



## Karmas

Madam well done on the needles! It wont be long now

Flutter 17 eggs is amazing congrats!! Oh and that is my consultant :/ lol 

I dont want to change clinics not at all im only 5 days away from starting about a week and a bit away from the injections to be done on cd2 they have got back to me and said they will do the scratch on Thurs evening, just waiting for our eldest to get here by train from brighton for the funeral tomorrow

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## bethannora

Karmas - I hope the funeral goes ok. Will be thinking of you. Glad you can get your scratch done x

Sorry - I got you & loopy mixed up in my earlier message. Oops x


----------



## MadameG

Karmas will be thinking of you tomorrow. Glad you have your scratch organised - despite them giving you the runaround xxx


----------



## KDJay

Thinking of u tomo karmas, glad u cleared things up with your treatment


----------



## tillymint101

Flutter,  well done on so many eggs.  Did they tell you how many were mature?  I guess you find out in the morning how many fertilised as well.  Fc for you xx

Everyone keeps saying that I am doing well for not testing early,  it's just that dw will go mad if I do and as I wouldn't test without her there I won't be able to do it earlier,  xxx


----------



## MadameG

Tilly I think DW going mad is a good enough incentive not to test early  xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fluttershy, wow 17 eggs that's amazing... Sorry it was a long day Hun have a good sleep tonight!! Really hope your phone call goes well tomorrow!!

Bethan, hope AF doesn't take too long to come! How annoying you couldn't of had your smear!

Loopy, hope AF being absent means a good sign Hun!!

Madamg, I guess will still be cycle buddies but you'll be a few weeks ahead of me!! Be prepared for lots of questions on injections, EC and ET lol!

Tilly, is dw away? 

KD, hope your well!

Karmas, so glad you got scratch sorted out! Also hope the funeral goes well tomorrow!


----------



## MadameG

Ready and waiting Cortney  xxx


----------



## KDJay

Madame - me too with the questions as this will be my first cycle and all three of us will be cycling together


----------



## MadameG

Whey! Cycle buddies! I've only had the one ivf before, so am in no way an expert, but we can all go along for the ride together  xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks madameg  

fluttershy, hope phone call goes well today


----------



## bethannora

Bevvy - hope you're ok lovely lady x

Flutter - good luck for your call this morning x

Tilly & Fay - hope you pupo ladies are ok x

Hope everyone else has a fab day!

My af wait commences!!!

B x


----------



## KDJay

Find it hard to keep up where everyone is so just hope everyone is ok and that fluttershy you get a good call today


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hello ladies, how are we all today ?  

Bevvy how are you feeling lovely ? I really really hope it's still all ok, I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Xxx


Karmas hope today goes well hun. Xxx

Bethan waiting is the hardest part I think, my Af decided to do her own thing and delay things when I really wanted it not too lol. Xxx

Loopy how are you hun ? Any news on your appointment ? Xxx

Tilly as Madame g said that is a very good incentive not to test ! You're a lot stronger then me  xxx

Fay hope you're well lovely, and I hope this is your time hun xxx

Madame g how are you lovely, I noticed on your other post about not being an expert, but you're full of knowledge and you've helped me a lot as all of you lovely ladies have done  xxx


AFM I had the phone call, I had 17 eggs so my recipient received 8 and I have 9.
All 9 are mature, and 8 out of my 9 have fertilized. I have two transfer days either Friday or Sunday. It will be Friday if there's a clear winner or Sunday if there is no clear winner and they take it to blastocyst stage.  So I'm very pleased they were all good eggies  xxx


----------



## MadameG

Fluttershy you are sweet. Good news about your eggs and now embies!! How are you feeling today? Xxx

Bethan hope AF arrives ASAP xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi Madame g, I feel better then yesterday, no more sickness or fuzzy feeling. I'm still a bit tender, so I'm taking it easy  xxx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - amazing news. Well done! X


----------



## tillymint101

That's really good numbers Fluttershy, now this is the hardest part waiting to see how they are growing?  Are you using an embryoscope?  We didn't pay for one but I think the clinic must have used it as they gave us a time lapse video when we went in for et which shows the hours of the embryo devloing over 5 days.  Fingers crossed you get them all to a good stage and hopefully you will get a lot frozen.  xxx

Do you start your pessaries and patches now then?

xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fluttershy, amazing news!!  

Hope everyone's well I've been shopping at Bristol and on my way home and completely knackered lol!


----------



## KDJay

Fluttershy that's amazing news u have some good eggs there! X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Congrats fluttershy amazing amount of embryos there  
No news on my appointment yet and didn't get home in time to phone bwh  nightmare 
Cortney nope af turned up today  gutted even though deep down I know it won't happen naturally 
Hope your all well bet the 3 of you cycling together are so excited 
Hope the rest of you are well
Anyone know how fay is doing xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies !!  xxx

We didn't have the embryoscope, I didn't think about it at the time tbh, I was crying like a baby cause I was scared of the general anaesthetic lol. We get a picture of the embryo to take home.

I've started cyclogest pessaries. I've got to continue with the aspirin and now I'm also on clexane injections and prognova - I think it's called that lol  xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

How come your on those fluttershy? Xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

The aspirin I've been on from the start, cyclogest are the pessaries that you have to take either up your floof or bottom. The clexane is another blood thinner, I'm not sure why I'm on both aspirin and clexane but I did double check I'm meant to be on them both lol. And the prognova is to help keep the lining of the womb nice and thick xxx


----------



## MadameG

Fluttershy glad you are feeling a bit brighter. Take it very easy though lovely, anaesthetics are tough on your body. Embryoscope is used in culturing the embryos up to the point of transfer, but not all clinics have or use it xxx

Loopy sorry that AF turned up   Xx


----------



## bethannora

Loopy - sorry re af. I imagine it's natural to still hope for a natural conception. Big hugs X

Flutter - fab your clinic has put you on all those. Better to be safe than sorry  not long until et for you X 

Tilly - lovely that your clinic gave you that video, so very special X

Bevvy - sending you huge hugs X

Can't believe ec is only 2 and a half weeks away. Eeeekkk! Hurry up af so I can start stimming! Got stomach pains today, so hoping the witch is on her way X


----------



## loopy loo1017

Fluttershy I only asked as I thought it all stopped after injections and egg collection lol I have to learn so much :/ 
Thanks madame  I think deep down I knew it would 
Thanks bethan  tbh i thought id gotten past it all but there will always be that little bit of hope you must be so excited to start so soon though  
Hope everyone is well I really hope we get some bfps soon as feels like ages since we had one 
Glasgow to you all cxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Good luck that was ment to say not Glasgow haha silly phone xx


----------



## Wales81

Hi everyone, 

I see this thread is mega busy as usual!

I can't go very far back on my phone, but I'm sure most of you should be cycling by now or at least very soon so a huge good luck to you all! Hope to pop back on here soon to some lovely positive news. 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone 

Wonder if I can join you all? some of you might remember me from earlier in the year. 
As you can see from my signature I've had a little girl in 2014 on my first IVF and since then have tried for a sibling.
My last 3 egg share cycles have been BFN and I was going to give it up, BUT I just don't feel 'done'
I've got one frostie but didn't want to do a SET so I'm doing another IVF egg share with a different approach of 'what will be will be' 
I've had NK cells tests, they are slightly raised so I'm hoping this time with steroids, clexane, a scratch and gestone I might might be lucky.
Who knows.
If not I've got one frozen left and then I'm defianatley stopping. 

So my plan was to have a long break and start next year BUT I got matched really quick and my recipient is keen to start, so anyone cycling soon ? 
I start DR 22nd December ? 

Haven't had a chance to reed back too much, sorry for lack of personals 😀


----------



## KDJay

Welcome Caz there are a few of us who are atarting before Christmas so it will be good to have another one on board! 

Good to hear all going well for u Wales ! Twins, wow u must be so happy I love hearing good news givese hope it will work


----------



## MadameG

Caz great to see you back lovely, I'm glad you are giving it another shot. You, me, Cortney and KD are all roughly cycle buddies  I'm starting DR around the 10th December with baseline booked for the 29th. I'm following you with steroids, clexane and (wimping out over gestone with) lubion xx

Loopy you have hormones to take after EC/ET as IVF monkeys around with your normal production. Hopefully all your appointments will be organised soon and you can get cracking xxx

Wales lovely to hear from you, hope you are enjoying it xxxxx

Bethan send AF over when you find her xxx


----------



## bethannora

Wales - how many weeks are you now lady? When's your next scan? Hope you don't have any morning sickness X

Caz - welcome back! Good luck for this cycle X

Madame - will certainly send her your way once she has made an appearance! X

Loopy - Glasgow to you too! Haha X

Kd - is ec Dec 14th for you? I can't remember! Sure we are cycling close together X

B x


----------



## KDJay

Bethannora - yes provisionally ec is that date but of course anything could change  I start dr on 23rd nov hopefully


----------



## Cortneywils

Caz, welcome back Hun, glad your giving it another go and have a good plan!! I'll be a few weeks behind you as I'll start DR on the 4th Jan and EC booked week commencing 1st Feb!  

Wales, how lovely to hear from you I hope you and twinnies doing well!!

Bethan and madam, I'll send the witch over to you both as she's here annoying me lol! Glad she is as my next AF will be the cycle I start DR.....yay!!!

Loopy, I'm sorry the witch paid you a visit   

KD and Bethan, it's getting close now to you both can start.....woop woop!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi loopy, yea unfortunately after egg collection there's still many drugs to keep on taking lol. But only one injection for me a day now. But I'll be on clexane all through the (hopefully) pregnancy. there is so much I still don't know about the whole process, I take it day by day hun. But one bit of advice I would give is ask as many questions as possible hun. If I can help in anyway lovely I will try my best  xxx

Welcome back caz !! I remember talking to you on your last cycle. Hope you're well lovely. Xxx

Thank you Madame g the oh is being so sweet and doing what he can to help me bless him. So I'm taking extra easy   xxx

Bethanorra I hope af comes soon and you're able to start soon. You'll hopefully be starting your treatment when I test eeek!!! So exciting  xxx

Kdjay God that has come round quick !! Next week you'll start stimming ! Time sure does go by so quickly. Xxx

Wales I hope you're well hun, how is pregnancy going ? Xxx

Not long now Courtney !! How are you feeling ? Xxx


----------



## Wales81

All going great thanks girls. I have my last scan with crgw next Tuesday which is absolutely crazy! Time's flying by. I'm nearly 9 weeks now, had my midwife booking in appointment yesterday which was very exciting xxx


----------



## KDJay

Wales that is so exciting, so happy for u I love hearing good news helps keep the positivity up xxxx


----------



## Karmas

Flutter thats a great fertilization rate, did you have icis?

Caz welcome back hun 

Wales hope your feeling well 

Kd we will be cycle buddies hopefully DR starts for me at the end of Nov


AFM the funeral went as well as a funeral would there were no fights or arguments - a miracle for his family! Hubby was beside himself with grief, he was really hoping she would hold on until we had a baby and now he knows she wont be there he cant take it bless him.
Oh and I have my scratch booked for 4:40 today   
Anyone else cycling at the end of Nov start of Dec?


----------



## Cortneywils

Wales, that's brilliant let us know how it goes 

Karmas, glad the funeral went well! I hope the scratch goes ok for you Hun  

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## bethannora

Karmas - glad the funeral went well, so sorry Dh was so upset. Grief is a heartbreaking emotion. How was the scratch? X

How are all you other ladies?

I have started spotting so hopefully af will arrive tomorrow. It's all getting real now! Me and dp are treating ourselves to a spa day tomorrow - can't wait to have a massage. Really in need of a day of relaxation!

B X


----------



## fluttershy1983

Karmas I'm glad the funeral went well. They are never easy and can be hard when family don't get along. But I'm glad it went well and all was ok. We did have icsi as we spoke to the embryologist and she made sense that having it we don't run the risk of no fertilization so we thought sod it lets go for it lol. Xxx

Bethan a spa day sounds soooo good ! I think I need one of those and soon  xxx

Tomorrow I may or may not hear from the clinic, if I hear from them then I go in Sunday for et. If not then tomorrow will be et  xxx


----------



## MadameG

Fluttershy did you get an update today? I hope they are all growing nicely xxxx

Bethan yay for spotting! Get ready to roll! Xx

Karmas glad it went as well as can be. Poor DH, it's so tough when we set ourselves those ideals. I was the same with my Grandad (I lost him a year ago) and now my grandma is fading away too it feels a bit like I am too late. Hope that you can have a moments peace together at the weekend. How was your scratch....? Xxx

Cortney six and a bit weeks until you are cycling! You should have one and a half advent calendars  xxx

Wales so chuffed for you, glad you are all doing well. Lovely to hear a positive story xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Hi Madame g nope no phone call today, they only check them on day 3 and day 5. I'm kinda hoping I get a call tomorrow and we go in Sunday  xxxx

Sorry Wales I completely missed you hun, my mind is all over the place the last few days lol. Congratulations sweetie I'm glad things are going well. I hope the rest of your pregnancy is just as smooth  xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Wales I'm so sorry I missed your post MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS    
The booking appointment must have been amazing xx

Fluttershy good luck for the call i see you got a great number, well done  

Madame hope you are well  

Bethanora have a great day at the spa  

Karma a I'm sorry about the funeral, hope the scratch went ok  

KD hope you are well,not long until you start  

Courtney we will be cycling close together 

Thank you very much for the warm welcome back xx
Scratch booked mid December, has anyone had one?


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, that's good AF is nearly here, I too spot the day before AF gets here! A spa day sounds lovely.... I think I could do with one myself as life itself is so stressful! Oh well roll on holiday, not long until you can start stimming....yipeeee!

Madameg, I can't wait it'll be 6 weeks Monday if AF turns up 15th Dec   i like the advent calendar idea as I could count down while eating chocolate... Sounds good to me although I'd prob eat all the chocolates in one go lol! Might pick a couple up tomorrow! Hope your well 

Fluttershy, what time are you booked in for et? I guess will they check the eggs before you head to the clinic to see wether to wait until day 5? And ring to let you know? That's very last minute! Sorry if I've got it wrong im half asleep as i woke up at 4.45am as had early start at work!

Karmas, hope scratch went ok!

Caz, sorry haven't had a scratch done, the clinic said i won't need one as I haven't cycled before! Yes I guess will will be cycling close together as you'll be 12 days ahead of me.... Hope you're ok!
Hope everyone has had a good day


----------



## bethannora

Caz - I had the scratch last week. It doesn't last long, but definitely take painkillers an hour before. The nurse couldn't get to where she needed to be as she couldn't reach my cervix, so mine probably lasted 5-10 minutes. But that includes inserting the speculum, inserting the catheter etc. The actually scratch part took 20 seconds. It's uncomfortable but not horrendous - like bad period pains. All worth it for the bfp though  

B x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Sorry caz I haven't had the scratch so unfortunately I can't help you there hun xxx

Courtney I'm provisionally booked in tomorrow at 2.00pm however if they call by 9.30 then I won't be going in tomorrow and they will delay it till Sunday when they will have hopefully gone to blastocyst stage.
The embryologist said they tend to check them the next day after egg collection to see how many have fertilized, then on day 3 then day 5 if you don't have a day 3 transfer hun xxx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - fingers crossed for day 5 and a phone call tomorrow!  x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you Bethan  Its exciting getting started, I remember starting treatment and thinking omg it's ages away till egg collection then transfer, but it goes so quickly. Especially if you keep yourself occupied  I hope you both have a lovely day tomorrow xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fluttershy, hope you get your phone call and embies go to day 5, if not then by this afternoon you'll be pupo  

Bethan, enjoy your spa day!


----------



## MadameG

Fluttershy good luck for that phone call! Xx

Bethan enjoy your pamper sesh xxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies! Thought af would be here this morning - but I've just had lots of brown streaks (sorry tmi) when I wipe. This is unusual for me, so I'm guessing it's the norethisterone. Really hope af hurries up! Never before have I wished my af to arrive as I head off for a spa day. Haha!

Good luck today flutter 

Bevvy - still sending you massive hugs X


----------



## KDJay

good luck fluttershy - let us all know how it goes?! 

Bethan - enjoy your spa day, very jealous!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Bethan I know it's crazy wanting AF to turn up full stop let alone on time, it always appears when we least expect it or when we don't want it too lol xxx

Courtney, Madame g, Kdjay, Bethan thank you ladies  I've had the phone call all are identical and are 8 cell so there's no clear winners so I'm going to blastocyst !!! Wahooooo best phone call ever lol ! God I'm soooo happy, I didn't want a day 3 transfer cause the decision is up to them but day 5 is up to the survival of the fittest although they all are the same at the mo  it's crazy cause I thought perhaps they might not make it, some might be weaker then others, I'm gobsmacked they are all the same, and beyond happy right now. However the question is do I do one or two ? Or is that option taken away from me as they are going to blastocyst ? Xxxx


----------



## MadameG

Congrats Fluttershy! Ultimately the descision is down to you, but what the clinic will recommend is based on your age etc. It's a big dilemma, I went for one on my last cycle but I am undecided for the next xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you Madame g, I thought from the start I'd only have one but now I'm undecided, is the risk of multiple births higher with blastocyst ? Xxx


----------



## KDJay

wow fluttershy you have had the perfect cycle i am so glad its going so well for you! have they mentioned numbers to you so far?


----------



## MadameG

Fluttershy here are a couple of good resources to wade through:

http://www.oneatatime.org.uk/

http://crgw.co.uk/files/PI%2022%20Eset%20V1.doc

It's a bit of a minefield, so have a good mull over of it all xxxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you Kdjay, the hard part is yet to come lol. What do you mean by numbers hun ? As in the grading of my embies? Or the one or two debate ? Or something else lovely ? Xxxx

Thank you Madame g I will have a look throughout them now  xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Decision made, I'm opting for one to be placed back in lol. I know I couldn't possibly handle twins or triplets !! Defo one is going back inside lol xxx


----------



## KDJay

the one or two debate? In my inital consultation i was told it would be one unless we heavily pressed for two and of course it depends on how your embies are doing? I sway between the one or two all the time, when I read the oneatatime website and other things on the risks I am def all for one but then I go the other way too!


----------



## Karmas

Courtney - Thanks hun

Beth - oooh spa day sounds lush!

Madam G - Thanks hun he spent the last 2 yrs by her side every other day so its a huge loss for him she was such a big part of his life, sorry to hear your grandma its never too late hun do what you need to do because regret is much harder to deal with. All of his cousins are now regretting never seeing her x

Caz - thanks hun, scratch isnt too bad painful when they put the cannula in, like a mild contraction down below then when the tube goes in there is a little pain and when they start swishing the thing around in there its teeth clenching but its over in literally a minute, although hubby has said if I go in to labour he is taking his rings off - he should know by now im a wuss and if he offers me his hand ill be squeezing it for dear life lol -  take some strong pain killers about 30 mins before hand and take a towel with you incase you spot (I did) there isnt much pain after either nothing a bath and hot water bottle wont fix anyway. 

Flutter - well done on the embies hun ! Id love to have 2 put back but I think our clinic is going to insist on one. Can I request 2 does anyone know ?

AFM im ok today still in a bit of pain but im not working today so have given myself the day off - still have to nip to the wholesalers though have taken some painkillers and ill be ok start the provera tomorrow cant believe its come so quickly after waiting 8 yrs I didnt think I would ever get here. 
Anyone had Provera before? what side effects am I expecting? 


Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## pollita

I'm baaaaaaack! I've been discharged from the hospital, FINALLY! Now just twiddling my thumbs waiting for a match from the clinic to start IVF#2  yay!

Karmas, hope you feel better and good luck!!! Most clinics will allow 2 but make you sign a disclosure form right before to say that you understand the risks involved and that the clinic have advised against it. That's what they made me do anyway.

Flutter, there's no right or wrong really, just what's right for you. Personally, I regret having two put back but only a little. Both took and I spent a week straight stressed and worrying about how I would cope with twins. BUT, on the flipside the other would have only been frozen and as it turns out neither made it past 8 weeks so I could have gone through FET and had a second miscarriage. Then again my miscarriage could have been BECAUSE it was twins. There's simply no way to tell unfortunately, it's all ifs and buts. This time I'm only having one put back, not going to risk twins any more than possible. 

Bethan, hope AF starts up properly for you so you're not waiting too long! 

Wales, I don't think I've congratulated you yet so big congrats!!!

Caz, I know we have messaged but best of luck for your scratch!


OK that's as far back as I can go at the mo - hope everyone else is doing well! Lots and lots going on around here at the moment, and it looks like lots are about to get started with their cycles! Such an exciting time


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - well done superwoman! Good luck for Sunday. Eeekkkk. It's very much a personal decision re one or two. Madame has sent you some good links to read through X

Pollita - fab you have been discharged. Woop! Fingers crossed for a super fast match X

Karmas - good luck lady! My clinic recommended a single transfer, but I had 2 transferred back. Like Pollita says, you can ask & sign a disclaimer X

Afm - af is here. Phoned the clinic & went in for baseline as they don't scan on weekends, but lining too thick, so back in Monday morning for another baseline. Hopefully I will start stimming Monday. Eeekkk x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Kdjay in my initial consultation I was told 1 would be put back as well. However when the embryologist called she asked if we have thought about having 1 or two put back. I didn't think about two until she mentioned it. I've spoke to my clinic after reading those links Madame g sent me and I'm 10000% I'm only having 1 put back in. Ultimately it is our choice but I think the risk of two is far to great for me, I'm tiny as well lol. I'd look like a beached whale lol. Xxx

Pollita welcome back lovely, hope you're doing well as can be. Thank you so much for the advice, I've listened to you all and taken on board everything you've all said and its helped me and the oh tremendously ! I Defo don't want to risk anything. I can always freeze them if it doesn't work out and having so many still left its a huge relief. Xxx

Ah thank you behannora, I'm in no way a superwoman though lol I'm very lucky and blessed that's it's so far touch wood going ok. I will be much happier when I have a beautiful baby in my arms though  ah soooo happy the wicked witch has made an appearance!! You'll be in my position in no time lovely xxx

Shoot I forgot karmas sorry lovely !!! Yea as pollita said you can have 2 put back, but it's all down to what's best for you. Hope you feel better soon hun. I've not had that drug unfortunately so I've no idea what it's like. I'm on prognova and a lot of people get horrible side effects on it but I haven't had a single one, all I can say is if I do too much my stomach hurts a bit so I have to relax, like for instance if I left something heavy or do the hovering. And also I get a mild hot flush at night but it's no different to getting a bit hot so I sleep with a window open. Other then that I'm all good. I'm soooo glad I never got ohss I did worry about about getting it. Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fluttershy, that's brilliant, I bet you're thrilled go bits   I had a discussion with my mum and sister today regarding wether to have one or two embies put back and I'm going to go for two. I know the clinic advices against it but I would like to increase my chances.. I'm small too and so is my mum and she carried twins fine(me being one of them lol) I guess you've got to Sunday to decide!! Unless you've made your mind up only having the one  

Bethan, that's good Hun yippee.... 3 nights eekk!!! EC before you know it! Did you have a nice spa day?

Karmas, when I had my treatment planning they said that hfea are trying to minimise multiple births so they advise one embryo being put back but you can sign a waiver form to have two!  

Pollita, welcome back Hun? Hope you get matched soon, im still waiting to be matched but I don't mind as I have my dates so will start then   have you thought about contacting clinic to get an update? That's great you've been discharged from the hospital! You're a very strong lady!

Hope everyone is ok, off out soon so a quick one


----------



## MadameG

Pollita glad you have been discharged, hope you get a match soon! Do you need to wait for an AF or are you ready to go? Wise words re one or two, I'm like a yoyo deciding but I am leaning more towards ESET again xx

Cortney did you get your IVF calendars  xx

Bethan glad AF has appeared! I'm sure it'll thin over the weekend ready for baseline now xxx

Fluttershy I hope they carry on growing nicely and you end up with some frosties too. Glad the info was helpful xxx

Karmas hope today has been a little easier hun. Seeing my grandma tomo  xxxx


----------



## MadameG

...AF hasn't arrived for me, must have misjudged ov when I was on holiday. Does mean I won't have to DR for as many days though the later she is   x


----------



## bethannora

Madame - I will send her your way! Haha X

Cortney - spa day was lovely thanks! Super relaxed now  when do you go on holiday? X

Flutter - 2 more days until you're pupo! Woop X

Karmas - good luck for your first provera tomorrow X

Pollita - have you asked crgw if they will go ahead with your treatment planning even if you're not matched? Your 12 weeks must nearly be up now? X

Hope everyone else is ok. Af is heavy now, so hopefully my lining will be thin enough Monday morning. I'm in first thing at 8:10 so hopefully i won't be late for work. I'm all snuggled up on the sofa with my DP, 2 cats & fire on. Bliss! 

Have a fab weekend 

B X


----------



## tillymint101

Hi ladies, 
Gosh this moves so fast.  I haven't got time for personals but well done flutter,  ours went to day 5 and we got 4 really good quality blastocyst out of them. The clinic didn't even talk. To us about the numbers we would have put in, we assumed that as it was so good we would only have the one which we did. 

I am 9dp5dt today and otd isn't till. Tuesday.  Stupidly I persuaded dw to let me test this afternoon with extremely diluted urine,  suffice to say we got negative but I know that's due to strength of urine and time of day.  We are testing tomorrow morning early so fc xxx

Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## pollita

bethannora said:


> Pollita - have you asked crgw if they will go ahead with your treatment planning even if you're not matched? Your 12 weeks must nearly be up now? X


Thanks all!!  No, I've not been in touch with them just yet. Amanda said my profile was being sent out on Oct 6th so it's been almost 7 weeks now, so if no match I should be having treatment planning in about 5 weeks. I'll give them a call next week or send them an email - been meaning to email but not sure if there's any point as they will probably need to discuss it on the phone instead??

Oh ladies, my mother is driving me a little bonkers! Since this whole MC thing she's just kept saying (in a slightly condescending tone) that once it's over I can just forget about it, move on and focus on the rest of my life. She's given me lots of indications that she expects me to not try again and it's hurt me a lot. It's not just a feeling I have, it's clear the message she's sending. ANYWAY, today my sister and I were clearing out the attic at my dad's house and found a moses basket his girlfriend must have put up there years ago. I threw it out and my mum was shocked and asked why I hadn't kept it as I may need it sometime soon, then kind of back peddled and said 'or maybe someone else or something...'. Gah, mother, give me a clear sign of what you're feeling! Going to have to tell her soon that I'm going again, just bracing myself for the barrage of questions as to how I could possibly manage it


----------



## MadameG

Aw Pollita how annoying for you. You can tell her that you will manage in exactly the same way you would have done if things had gone to plan: just fine. However it would be obviously helpful if she could get positive about your future babas and it would make your life even easier if she then helped you out once they arrive. You are super strong and I hope she sees that soon xxx

Tilly sorry that the extra line was hiding today, I hope it comes up tomorrow   Fingers crossed for you xxxxxxxxx

Bethan tell AF that she has to be here by Monday or else   Xxx


----------



## bethannora

Tilly - I have everything crossed with fmu tomorrow, you get your magic second line  xxx

Pollita - sorry your mum is still sending mixed signals. It must be so tough. Hope the upcoming chat with her goes well. Good luck with your call / email to the clinic X 

Madame - I've sent her your way ;-) x

B xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone

Tilly good luck for your test tomorrow 😀

Madame grab the white trousers out, af will be out straight away 😀

Bethan good luck for Monday's scan😀

Fluttershy that's such great news about your embryos 😀

Cortney it is so great that you have you me mum and sisters support xx

Kd hope you are well 

I'm so sorry if I've missed anyone, I've been wrestling a pony with an inhaler tonight so typing and looking I. Phone when tired is not easy with the tiny screen  😂
Karmas thanks so much for that I will def take painkillers beforehand, I'm
Sorry I haven't used the prognova.



Polita I'm so sorry, I hope you can have the chat with your mum soon and at least once you have dates you can say I'm starting on this date, so you are opening it up with 'it's happenening'
In my experience, there were more people that told me how hard it would be then how great it will be, since actually having my daughter all of them have commented on how easy I make it look and surprised they are. 
I'm not sure why more people in general seem to feel the need to always point out negatives first. 
I'm so so sure once your mum meets your child/ children, these conversations and reservations will be gone, all she will be is proud and in love xx 

The one or two debate, wow it's tough.
For me 4 IVFs, I've done two single transfers followed by two double transfers, I was successful first time with one, the only reason I've swapped to two is due to multiple failed cycles.
The fact that my only success has been with one lone 4bb blast who is now asleep in her room is a strong argument for SET 😀


----------



## Caz242424

I apologise for my mixed up post ! 
Haha 
I'll be back tomorrow with a bigger screen 😂


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning everyone  

Tilly, good luck hope you see that second line  

Madam, hope AF makes an appearance  soon  I've got my calendar so I'm officially counting down the days with chocolate  

Caz, yes it's lovely of their support the only issues I have now is telling my other sister (my twin who I live with) grrr! Never a right time! Hope your well! Will you be going for a single transfer again?

Pollita, I was wondering how you was getting on with your mum, I'm sorry she's being so insensitive about your MC and wanting to try again and showing lack of support. The fact she's sending mix signals is awful I'm glad she hasn't put you off trying again! 

I managed to get treatment planning 6 weeks after my bloods come back so I had it early can't you email Debbie and ask for treatment planning? Then at least you'll have an idea when you're starting  

Fluttershy, one more sleep until your pupo....yay!!  

Bethan, hope lining is nice and thin got Monday   I go away a week weds


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies hope you are all well  xxxx

Courtney hope you're well lovely, we talked for a long time last night the oh and I about it after speaking to the clinic and we are Defo set on 1 being transferred. I'm hoping I get frosties. So we can go again if need be. But we are hoping we don't need to go again 

Madame g hope you get started soon lovely, good news the less Dr you have to do though !  xxx

Pollita I'm sorry about how your mum is behaving at the moment. I think mum's in general just want the best for their children, and perhaps she may be thinking along the lines of old fashioned parents ? I'm sure once you have your baby/babies she will come round I'm sure of it. She might just be protective and not wanting you to go through it alone. But some parents do need to let their children make their own decisions in life and perhaps she may struggle with that still. Xxxx

Tilly hope you get started more clearer test today lovely, I know how frustrating it all can be the dreadful 2ww. I will be in it tomorrow ! Xxx

Caz hope you're well lovely, did I read right ? Wrestling a pony with an inhaler ? I hope you managed to sort the little pony out bless it. Xxx

Bethan how are you lovely ? Hope it all goes smoothly Monday sweets  xxx

Bevvy hope you're ok lovely, I haven't seen you on here for a while.  xxxx

Loopy hope you're ok too lovely xxx

Karmas hope you're well too lovely xxx

Afm it's transfer day tomorrow !! Stupidly excited yet I am also trying to be a bit reserved. I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch, excuse the pun. Until I'm 12 weeks pregnant I think I will be on tender hooks lol xxx


----------



## MadameG

Rooting for you Tilly    

Caz had the tiniest bit of spotting this morning - I've never bought white jeans since I was a teenager after reading the cringe section of 'Mizz' magazine with an unfortunate 'white jeans+AF' event! Had to google ponies and inhalers - the things you learn on this forum xx

Fluttershy good luck tomorrow lovely - enjoy your last day of freedom  xxx

Cortney   xxx

As for one vs two, I think I'm swayed back to one. Lower risks are better for me xxx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - one more day until you're pupo! Exciting X

Madame - fingers crossed af will be with you tomorrow if you're spotting X

Tilly - good luck for your test today, I have everything crossed for you X

Cortney - so sweet you're counting down with a calendar! When do you think you'll tell your twin? I told all my family about my last 2 cycles (including my twin sister) but have only told my mum about this round. I find it hard telling people when it has failed X

Afm - this period after norethisterone is horrendous! Super painful & super heavy - never known anything like it :-(

B xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, how cool you're also a twin, are you identical? I'm not thank god it's bad enough sharing birthdays without looks aswell! I really don't know when to tell her my sister told me last night that I could tell her I had a one night stand but I don't want to lie as I would like to be honest with my child (if I'm lucky). Sorry to hear AF has turned up being a nuisance at least your lining will be thin for Monday. I was getting worried about mine as since I lost weight I was lucky to get 2 days of bleed and they were light but since I've been taking supplements Fay told me about its been better, last month I had a 3 day bleed which was a bit heavier and this AF I've had 3 day bleed and a 4th day of light bleed so it has to be the supplements unless it's just a coincidence! Sorry for the tmi!

Fluttershy, I'd be the same until I was 12 weeks as a lot can happen, but it'll be fine Hun you'll be celebrating soon!

Madameg, hope you're well won't be long for you!


----------



## bethannora

Cortney - nope we're not identical in any way - looks or personality! I would be honest with your sister. It's much more admirable that your child is born out of sheer love - putting yourself through IVF because you want a child so badly is much nicer than a one night stand. Why are you so worried about telling her?

B xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, I just find it hard bringing the subject up, with my mum it was easy as I tried with Cryos 2 times on my own then one day we were chatting in a cafe and mum saw this cute baby and asked if I would like one, as I was trying to tell her about Cryos before so I said yes and it went from there and shown her Cryos website (but didn't tell her previous attempts) so I ordered but ovulation decided to be delayed that month causing a bfn. So then I show her CRGW egg sharing program and she gave me the courage to phone up. And my other sister knows cos my mum told her. I just don't know her reaction, I guess in one way it's because she's got these big travel plans for me and her to do next year as we like travelling and another is she's not that easy to talk to grrr! Sorry to go on!!


----------



## bevvy82

Hello ladies,

Sorry for my absence over the last few days. Just been feeling a bit crappy as this cycle is all over for me  I'm ok though, we are going to try again but have a few months break first to concentrate on the wedding planning. OH has been amazing about it all. Couldnt ask for more support. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok. Know a lot of you are cycling n stuff around about now so best of luck to you all....we need some good news!! 

Will do some personals when ive caught up lol 

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## pollita

Aw Bevvy, I am so sorry for your CP  Very glad to hear you OH is being very supportive though!

Cortney, I haven't bothered chasing it because 5 weeks from now is when my treatment planning would be anyway, and it's right when my AF is due (I can't try before anyway) and also because I really want EC in march, not february so the later the better  I'm in no rush at all!


----------



## bethannora

Hey Bevvy - hope you're feeling as OK as you can be. So glad dp is being super supportive, and you have your wedding to look forward to! Have been thinking about you loads x

Cortney - I guess it can be an awkward conversation if you don't know how she will respond. Just remember if it will add more stress, then you don't have to tell her (until you get your bfp of course!) xxx


----------



## tillymint101

Hi ladies, 
Thanks for all the posts wishing me luck.  I really appreciate it.  
Well,  test came up negative this morning with fmu,  I am 10dp5dt today so pretty sure that if I was pregnant it would have shown something but otd isn't till Tuesday so dw says not to give up yet.  I just hope it's something like a late implantation or just low hcg and I get a positive over the next few days.  I keep go googling that a lot of people don't get positive with hpt and it can be late in the cycle when they do.  I guess until af turns up which if she goes back to a 32 day cycle should be Monday then I have hope until then? But my cycle has been all over the place tbh and I don't actually know when my real cycle is? 

Also,  does the days po go off the ec date of dw or my ovulation?  If so I am not sure when I ov anyhow as I get pains and never able to tell which side of the pains it is?  So on day one or day three of the pains?  

Also, if you have long cycle and therefore a longer luteal phase will the test work later rather than sooner? 

I know I am clutching at straws but I need to until Tuesday as I need some hope that I am pregnant.  
Xxx


----------



## tillymint101

Flutter when is et day?  Have you heard how they are doing? 

Courtenay and bethan I am an identical twin,  my twin is really supportive and has been really helpful during this.  At first we didn't want to tell anyone that we were having et now and said we were freezing them and doing it Jan to take the pressure off but day of et I caved and told her.  My mum tho,  I struggle to talk to about it.  

Madame hope af turns up soon.  

Sorry can't go far back and message everyone,  just hope everyone is doing OK xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies, I'm excited but I'm just going to relax as much as possible about it all. What will be will be.  I trawled through this forum reading so many different stories about what to eat, what vitamins to take, what exercise to do, when and when not to have sex, what's the best meds, what I should avoid and it drove me mad, it made me more stressed. So I stopped trying to be anything other then myself and just went with the flow, I drink normal tea, I eat what I fancy, I don't smoke or drink or do drugs, I don't do any exercise I wouldn't normally do. I've literally changed nothing just added pregnacare vitamins and my eggs turned out alright so far. I think for me personally it's best to take each and every day at a time. I can be very intense and want to know everything about everything and it becomes a bit obsessive and then I'd worry about anything and everything and it just becomes a vicious circle. So I'm letting go and relaxing as much as possible lol xxxx

Tilly it's tomorrow et I have to be at the clinic for 10.00am so another early morning for me lol.  I'm not entirely sure when testing is or how it all works if I'm honest so I'm useless for any information on that front unfortunately, however having said that I've read loads of stories on this forum where people test early get a negative then test on otd and get a positive so maybe testing is a little early, I know if you have twins the hcg level is slightly higher so maybe you have one on board that is why your levels are low at the moment and because it's early days still it's not picking it up yet hun. Don't give up just yet though lovely. Keep positive and I will keep everything crossed for you  xxx

Bethan, Madame g, Courtney thank you lovely ladies.  xxxx

Bevvy I'm so so sorry hun, I really didn't want this to be a negative for you  take as much time as you need lovely. I hope you try again and get your happy ever after lovely. xxxx


----------



## KDJay

Hey everyone , I can't believe we have three sets of twins on this group, that's amazing!!!! 

Bevy - so sorry , I was really rooting for u . Be kind to yourself and take as much time as u need sending love 

Tilly - u were given otd for a reason so try not to worry haha easy for me to say until u have tested on Tuesday 

Fluttershy - exciting et today!!!! Best of luck Can't believe u will be in the 2ww then! I am exactly the same as u I can read too much and whilst I have learnt loads from the Internet and this forum I can also find it stresses me out a lot! I'm trying to stay as positive and relaxed as possible 

Afm baseline scan for me and gf tomo (endoscrtach for her) so we will really find out then if we get going before Christmas etc as I only have until the start of December to start stimmjng otherwise there won't be time before the Christmas close down . Going to be spending the day thinking of questions and filling out a million consent forms !


----------



## Fay2410

Hi ladies!!! Sorry I've not been around the last 4 weeks have been a blur!! I've gone back and read where most of you are at - sorry in advance if I've missed anyone

Fluttershy - good luck for ET tomorrow! 

Cortney - sorry you haven't been matched, I know you wanted to get started before Christmas. At least you have a start date so you can enjoy Christmas with something to look forward to in the new year

Tilly - congratulations on being pupo, when is OTD?

KDjay - good luck for baseline scan tomorrow 

Caz, Pollita & Madame - I know we've pm, but just waned to wish you all good luck in your upcoming cycles

Bethan & Bevvy - know we text but didn't seem right not saying hello to you both! 

Afm - cycle went ok, didn't end up with any Frosties and the the two embryos I had transferred were only average blasts so wasn't feeling very positive at all. Well I couldn't have been more wrong, I tested out the trigger and when I tested at 4dp 5dt i got a BFP!!! I've tested everyday and today the line is darker so I'm cautiously happy but also expecting it all to end so very easily just like last time! I will keep you posted! Xx


----------



## trina123

Awww wow fay have been rooting for you maybe it's twins with a bap at 4pt I keep praying for you xxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Thank you Trina!! Twins would be great! Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Fluttershy, good luck with et Hun   in too not going to worry about my diet, I'll eat as well as I can but will too have treats..... What will be will be I say!!

KD, hope baseline scan goes well Hun so you can get in before Xmas!!

Bethan, one more night until baseline, hope you can start stimming!

Bevvy, hope you're looking after yourself!

Pollita, hope you're well Hun! I guess if your in no rush then you can enjoy Xmas and have March to look forward to!

Fay, that's amazing a big sticky congrats Hun!!

How many of you ladies test out the trigger? I'm starting to build up my hpt collection ready lol!

Tilly, wow identical twin... Did people get you mixed up a school they did me and my sis and we dont even look a like lol! Will keep everything crossed for a sticky bfp Hun xx


----------



## KDJay

Fay congrats that's great news, I love hearing news of BFPs!!!!


----------



## Karmas

Just a quick one from me

Fay huge congrats hun have been thinking of you x

Bevvy im so sorry, take some time out hun and look after yourself x

Flutter good luck for today x

Will be back later to do more personals hope you are all well x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you so much ladies, turns out my appointment is at 11.00 not 10.00 so I'm here with the oh an hour early lol. Xxx

Fay huge congratulations to you lovely, that's fantastic news !! I really hope it goes smoothly you truly deserve it ! Xxx

Hope you are all well just a quick one from me till I get home then I will do personals lovelies  xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - woohoo!!! X

Tilly - some people don't get their bfp until it's so don't lose hope xxx

Flutter - good luck! You will be pupo in the next hour. Eeeekkkk X

Bevvy - still sending big hugs X

Kd - good luck for baseline tomorrow X

Cortney - not long until holidays! X

Madame - has af arrived? Hope so! X

Caz & Pollita - hope you're having lovely weekends X

Afm - baseline tomorrow. Eeekkk! Hope I can start stimming & then ec might only be 2 weeks away!

B x


----------



## KDJay

Hope all goes well Fluttershy!


----------



## fluttershy1983

Just a quickie, thank you ladies all went well I'm officially pupo !!   now on the long journey back home. My recipient was in earlier on and the Dr that transferred mine said her embies are doing fantastic too, and she's really happy so I'm chuffed to bits to hear that. 

I've been told to test in 10 days time so I'm keeping everything crossed it goes well. 

I have 7 snow babies left  xxx


----------



## KDJay

Wow Fluttershy sounds like it has gone so well for u! It's so weird to think that the recipient was there earlier in the day! X


----------



## tillymint101

Cortney Yeh we used to get mixed up all the time.  People still mix us up at times if they don't. Know us well lol.  

Flutter,  that's great,  welcome to pupo. At least you don't have to wait very long for otd.  Love the snow babies,  think I may call. Mine that! 

Well,  tested again today and still negative.  2 days until otd and think we know that it's not going to be positive. Trying to prepare myself but also. Remain hopeful as well but don't want to build up my hopes too much as it's really taken it out of me these past few days.  I really wish I hadn't tested early now.  Xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Fay congratulations again, I'm so so happy for you, I wonder how many are in there   

Bevvy I'm so so sorry is was a bfn, have you booked your follow up yet? 

Fluttershy Congratulations on being PUPO 😀😀

Polita I'm glad you have a plan set, and that it works better to wait until March, normally I'm itching to start, but this time I really don't mind just taking my time, I'm only cycling so soon as I got matched so quick. 
Otherwise as we spoke about previously I would have been more than happy to wait. 

Tilly your not out yet! I hope OTD brings that BFP 😀

Kdjay good luck for baseline scan tomorrow 

Cortney I'm a poas addict, I do test out the trigger and then start testing from about 4dp5dt. Despite the chemicals I think il do so again 😂

Bethan good luck for basline scan Tomorrow 

Madame hope AF has arrived, I don't own any white trousers either for a similar fear 😂

Karmas hope you are well 

Afm the pony is fine now thank you 😀
What a temperature drop in the weather though hey, brrrr 
Glad I found my thermals 😀


----------



## MadameG

Manic at work with horrid AF cramps - bleugh - but popped in to send Tilly some love (keep hoping sweetie) and Fluttershy congrats pupo lady.

Will be back later - love to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Karmas - sorry in missed you out Hun!!! Not intentional I promise!!! Thank you Hun, I'm over the moon but also not getting too excited, not just yet. I see your finally getting started, yay!!! I'm glad as I know how long you've been waiting bless you xx


----------



## djjim22

Fay - just logged on to catch up and saw you have a BFP!!!!! Soo happy for you. Fingers crossed you have a little sticky one (or two!) in there.xxxxx


----------



## Fay2410

Djjim - thanks Hun!!! Cautiously happy at the moment!! How long you got left? Can't be long now?


----------



## djjim22

Fay - Enjoy it! I feel like I missed out loads during pregnancy as I just could not relax and enjoy it as I worried from start to finish! 
India arrived on the 18th October, she's five weeks old already. Can't believe this time last year I'd had egg collection and my little embryos were now day 3! Just proves that this time next year, you could all be sitting with your little bundles of joy!xx


----------



## Fay2410

Djjim - OMG congratulations! So sorry I din't know she had arrived!! Oh what a lovely name as well. So happy for you! Xxxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Kdjay thank you, it was weird knowing she was there earlier, I may have been there at the same time as I was over an hour early lol.  xxx

Caz thank you lovely, so glad the pony is ok. The weather certainly is turning bitter. Defo need to wrap up warm ! Xxx

Bethannora good luck tomorrow at your scan lovely how all is well not long now till you get started !!  xxx

Madame g awww I hope you didn't have too much of a stressful day lovely xxx

Tilly I'm still rooting for you hun, you're not out yet, and snow babies you may use as much as you want lovely I'm sure I found it on here trawling through many posts lol xxx

Courtney how are you lovely ? Xxx

Karmas I hope you're ok too lovely xxx

Loopy I hope you get going soon lovely xxx

Bevvy thinking of you my dear xxxxxx

Fay can I ask a random question ? Did you have constipation ? If so how do you relieve it ? It's driving me mad  xxx

Congratulations djjim I hope motherhood is all you hoped it to be and more  xxx


----------



## bethannora

Djjjjm - congratulations! X

Flutter - you are pupo! Congratulations lady - hope the 2ww goes super fast for you X

Fay - hope the next week goes super fast for you too lovely X

Madame - sorry your af is also painful :-( xxx

Caz - glad the pony is ok now xxx

Tilly - hope you're ok lovely. At least you have Frosties too. Big hugs X

Thanks for all your good luck for the scan tomorrow! Never had one when I've been bleeding before - not looking to that to be honest! But can't wait to start jabbing now!

B x


----------



## Fay2410

Fluttershy - I did get a little bit of constipation, but it eased after a day or two. Maybe ask your clinic what you can take to be on the safe side Xxx


----------



## MadameG

Glad that day is over!

Fluttershy I had it really bad, I was told to take lactulose (which worked a treat!) but I wasn't allowed to take it after et, although apparently it is safe in pregnancy   Did you get to see your embie today? Xx

Bevvy big hugs hun. Enjoy your festive break  xxx

Fay as I said before, mega congrats!! Keeping everything crossed for you xxxx

Bethan I blame you for the AF cramps  they've calmed down but this is definitely day one. Good luck for the scan tomo xxx

Karmas what day do you start again? Xxx

KD good luck for your scan tomorrow! Hopefully you can get jabbing away xx

Djm congratulations! I'm so hoping I am in your shoes this time next year   Xxx

Caz I had to wear my thermals to dog walk yesterday brrrrrrrr. Glad the pony is well again xxx

Girls, does anyone know whether I can start DR on day 22 rather than 21? I'm dr for afew extra days anyway over Christmas....I think I'll have to call the clinic tomorrow. Only reason is that day 21 is the day of our work party (over an hour away from home) and so DH wouldn't be able to do my jab and I don't want to take it all with me. I may have to skip the party if I can't start a day late but...there will be dodgems! And fire eaters! Pitfalls of IVF hehe xxx


----------



## Harper14

Fay omg I've only just logged on to see how you have got on, how amazing!!!! I knew it would work for you this time exact same as me second time round not as successful with friaries etc but resulted in bfp - keep positive Hun what a wonderful early Christmas present I'm chuffed for you.

Dijjm congratulations what a lovely name I can't believe how quick your pregnancy has gone and it's so lovely to see positive stories and it keeps everyone positive and realise that it's all worth it in the end. Me and my eh went Xmas shopping today and we played Michael buble Xmas album and it totally reminds me of my first cycle two years ago which failed and you never think it will work it was such a low point but today we were in the car with both our girls when it came on and we just looked at each other and said we never thought we would be there but we are......enjoy every moment.

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok - sorry for lack of personals I don't always get a chance to get on here 

Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Harper - thank you Hun. I honestly thought this cycle was a waste of time. I was so low after ET, broke down in tears when they said we had no Frosties, so complete shock to get a BFP at 4dp 5dt. My test today seems darker than last time, my lines started to fade at 8/9 dp so another 3 days to getting a step further xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Bethan I had to have the good old dildo cam up me while I was in too, not a nice feeling I can tell you lol. I'm sure it will be fine  xxx

Fay I will do thank you xxx

Madame g that's very strange to be told that lol, conflicting stories is all I seem to be reading, from prune juice to fybogel but trying to find them this late at night on a Sunday or lactulose is like rocking horse  poop so I've downed a carton of good old pure orange juice and 40 mins later I was able to go thank god.  
We got a photo of our little blastocyst too and we were able to see it on screen, it was very strange as I weren't sure what I was looking at on screen lol. As for the Dr, I have no idea at all hun I was on short protocol, and unfortunately I've no idea how they work long protocol out. Can you ring the clinic to find out ? Dodgems and fire eaters is some work party lol ! My work Christmas do last year was a meal at an Indian lol  xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12

Congratulations Fay 

X


----------



## MadameG

Fluttershy I think they are just super cautious about any medicines after et. Hardly any medicines are actually 100% classed as safe during pregnancy as it is not very ethical to do trials on pregnant women! I've got to ring tomorrow to let them know AF is here, so I'll ask then. I've skipped the Christmas dos the last few years as I'm not really a drinker, but this one sounds fun! IVF does come first though, so I will miss it if I can't start late (having never done the jabs myself, I'm not starting alone in a hotel in the middle of Cardiff!). Very glad you were able to 'go', I felt pretty darn uncomfortable...putting your feet up on a little stool can help too . It's lovely to have the embie photo, it's amazing that once upon a time, that was us xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, that's brilliant AF is here, sooner you can get started....yay!! Not sure about starting a day late though, hope the clinic says you can as your Christmas do sounds fun all we get is a meal that we have to pay for but I never go to these dos as I'm normally away that time of the year.

Bethan, I'll to be embarrassed when it comes to having the dildo can when on my period but I'm going to try and think that they're use to it, it's nothing they've seen before.... Good luck Hun hope you can start stimming tomorrow.

Djjim, wow 5 weeks so cute!!

Fay, just wanted to say another congrats!!

Fluttershy, that's nice you got to see embie... Will keep everything crossed for you and 2ww goes quick Hun!!

Tillymint, 2 more nights til otd... Hang in there Hun still a chance of a bfp.... Sorry to hear it was another bfn!!

Loopy, hope you're ok.... Have you got any further?

KD, good luck for your scan tomorrow Hun!!

Karmas, hope your ok! Hope not long til you start?! Sorry have forgotten when you start as its a lot to keep up with lol! Sorry memory's not good


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan and KD good luck on your scan


----------



## MadameG

Good luck scanners!

Tilly hope you are okay lovely   Xxx

Cortney will call and see what they say today xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning madameg, hope they say yes Hun, I really don't see what a day makes but I guess see what they say! Also at my treatment planning Debbie asked me if I could ring them if AF doesn't turn up on the 15th Dec, but do I also ring them if it has arrived as baseline is booked for the 18th Jan.   

Tilly, one more night Hun, really hope it's a bfp tomorrow, I have heard ladies not getting bfp til gone past 18 days.  

Hope everyone had a nice weekend


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you Madame g ! I usually put my feet up on a little box when I go, I heard about that trick a while back. It does help a lot tbh  I can't jab myself either so I know how you feel there hun Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bethan Kdjay good luck today girls ! Hope it all goes ok lovelies xxx

Thank you Courtney, hope you're well lovely  xxx


Ladies I've got another question to ask you all, my clinic said I need to test next Tuesday so that will make me 9dp5dt is that right ? Cause it seems a little early to me :/ xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Sorry about the extra amount of kisses my phone has a habit of doing its own thing sometimes lol !! Xxx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks for all the good wishes, just sat waiting in the clinic now x


----------



## pollita

Cortneywils said:


> Also at my treatment planning Debbie asked me if I could ring them if AF doesn't turn up on the 15th Dec, but do I also ring them if it has arrived as baseline is booked for the 18th Jan


No, if it turns up on time you don't ring. Yvonne told me of AF arrived more than a day early or late to call as it would affect baseline scan. My AF was a day late so I didn't call.

Quick one from me ladies, hope you're all well! I talked to my mum in depth yesterday and all is great! She was hoping I'd wait a few months before trying again to give my body a rest but I told her I won't be trying until February or March now and she is actually happy about that and talking A LITTLE (just a bit!) about baby clothes and goodies 

I'll catch up properly on my laptop later x


----------



## bethannora

Pollita - fab news about your mum! I'm so glad for you X

Tilly - hope you're ok today. Have you tested again? Good luck for otd tomorrow X

Flutter - hope you're feeling well pupo lady! A lot of clinics make women test 14 days from ec, so 9dp 5dt isn't too early X

Fay - hope you're ok pregnant lady X

Kd - good luck for baseline X

Flutter - hopefully af will arrive on time so you won't have to worry X

Madame - hope af is less painful X

Hope everyone else is ok X

Afm - baseline went well. Lining is nice and thin at 1.5 so start jabbing tonight! Woop! On suprecur and gonal f 300. Next scan booked for Monday to see how I'm responding. Super excited now! Will also be on steroids & clexane for immune support after ec xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Bethan that's fantastic news !!! So glad it all went well. Bet you're excited to be getting started !! Wahooooo  by the way Clexane is a b***h, it's stings like hell. So be prepared lovely it's not nice but just think of the the positive result at the end hun  thank you for replying regards dates and testing seems like I'm getting confuffled a lot lately, soooo blaming the drugs lol xxx

Pollita, so glad all is well with your mum. I knew it would all be ok in the end. So happy it's all working out for you lovely xxx


----------



## Fay2410

Bethan - great news!!! Whoo hoo!

Pollita - so glad mum is ok with you, bet you feel like a weight has been lifted from you

Tilly - good luck testing today!

Hope - thank you Hun

KDjay - good luck today 

Fluttershy - your clinic do seem to have a short 2ww but to be honest most positives do show up by 9dp 5dt, there is a small chance that a BFP can show from 10-14dp so may be worth testing again if you don't get a BFP by 9dp

Karmas, Cortney, Caz & Madame - hope your all ok

Sorry if I've missed anyone

Afm - 7dp 5dt and my tests are darker again and I've also got a positive on clear blue digital so feeling happier now 😍 Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Bethan, that's brilliant news, another step closer woop woop!  

Pollita, glad your mums coming to terms with the idea... Sounds like she's getting excited with the talk of baby clothes  

Fay, that's brilliant news Hun  

Fluttershy, that's a short 2ww, keep everything crossed for you  

Tilly, hang on Hun not out yet  

KD, fingers crossed


----------



## Karmas

Fay2410 said:


> Karmas - sorry in missed you out Hun!!! Not intentional I promise!!! Thank you Hun, I'm over the moon but also not getting too excited, not just yet. I see your finally getting started, yay!!! I'm glad as I know how long you've been waiting bless you xx


Its fine hun dont worry, im over the moon for you hun truly I am   its sticky for you a BFP on a clear blue has only got to be a good thing!!

Djjim huge congrats on the birth of baby India I hope it went smoothly for you both x

Tilly  to you hun dont beat yourself up about testing early Im sure loads of us say we wont but do

Caz glad the pony is better

Flutter well done pupo lady xx Hope the ET wasnt too uncomfortable

MadamG we start on CD2 ive been taking Medroxyprogesterone for 4 days now so one more day of pills and then wait for AF and start then so this time next week hopefully! Im really not looking forward to the injections like REALLY ive got my emla cream all ready and waiting and I know its not going to hurt but I bruise very easily and Hubby will be doing them for me as there is no way I can do it myself not at first I might end up doing them but just not yet I couldnt 

Bethan glad the scan went well, are you doing 2 jabs a day now?

KD good luck with your scan

Courtney we start in about a week, dont worry about the memory hubbies is the worst! lol

Fluttery 9dp5dt is 14 days in total hun so that would be about right

Polita im glad your mother is finally beginning to see sense hun x

Hope everyone else is doing well sorry if ive missed anyone

AFM no change, no side effects from the meds yet (touch wood) wouldnt even know Id taken them tbh just itching to start my jabs, what a strange thing to say for a needle phobic lol


----------



## bethannora

Thanks ladies! Yep, 2 jabs a day for me!

Karmas - bet you can't wait to start! Bevvy used to take the emla cream and she loved it! So hopefully it does the trick for you too X


----------



## MadameG

Fay woohoo!!! Was wandering how you were this morning. So pleased for you xxxx

Karmas I didn't do any jabs last time, may have to suck it up and try them this time. Especially as - when - I get my bfp, DH has to go away for work I will have to take over clexane etc. Actually he will be gone during the 2ww so it's not optional...oops. I also bruise really easily (I always have mystery bruises) but I didn't get any from the jabs funnily enough. Not long for you now at all  xxx

Fluttershy I enjoyed the extra kisses  as the girls say, you'll be fine testing them but repeat it if it doesn't show on the day xxx

Pollita lovely to hear your mum is coming round to it. I hope it brings you closer as a result  xxx

Cortney I've called the clinic and waiting for a callback this afternoon. Both times I have been told to call regardless to say the day AF starts but as Pollita says it's not too much of an issue xxx

Bethan yay to stims!! Hope the dildocam wasn't too grim. AF is fine now thankfully xx

KD hope you got the green light.

Afm I've got an exciting day planned of looking at fence panels after the wind blew two down again... Fun xx


----------



## bethannora

Madame - so glad af is better! My meeting with dildocam wasn't too bad thank god!! My dp does my jabs too - I'm rubbish at doing them myself! Happy fence shopping! X


----------



## Karmas

Madam I think I will be ok doing them after the first few as I know it wont hurt but its more the whole stabbing it in to myself with one hand and holding my skin with the other Im really bad with my hand eye coordination
Im ok  as long as im alone when I do it, I get more stressed if someone is there with me not sure why.
I always have emla cream for needles have done since I was a kid, might be an option for you for when you have to do them yourself

Whats the clexane for is it a blood thinner?


----------



## MadameG

Karmas yes it's a blood thinner. I think I'm more nervous about screwing it up to be fair - I should stop being a wuss bag really. Spoke to the clinic and I can start on the 13th, so problem solved for now at least xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Fay thank you lovely, I'm so glad all seems to be going well hun, I really hope it's carries on smoothly Xx

Madame g my phone has a random mind of its own, sometimes it has got me in trouble lol. Thank you I got confufled and assumed it was 14 days after egg transfer lol. Xx

Karmas it werent too bad, a bit like having a smear done, I was hoping hand praying I wouldn't wee lol. Xx


Bethan so glad it went well lovely. Xx

Kdjay hope it went well today  xx

Tilly hope you're ok hun xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madam, have you heard from the clinic?

Karmas, that's brilliant you get to start soon!

Tilly, good luck tomorrow!

Afm, might have to order some elms cream as I haven't been able to find any in the nurses room oh well, I think I will get mother to help me with first jab to make sure I do it properly then might be able to do it myself after, mother use to inject her ex husband as he was diabetic.


----------



## tillymint101

Hi ladies,  hope everyone is ok?. As usual so much has gone on that it's difficult to do personals on my phone...

So hope everyone is ok anyhow?  I notice you're all talking about the injections,  they are not too bad really as dw is scared of needles and she managed it.  Think she kind of got immune to it lol.  

Flutter how is pupo? 

I am still testing negative so will repeat it tomorrow on otd and let the clinic know.  I guess they will let me know the next steps?  When af arrives I will be 100% sure I'm not pregnant as until then I still have a feeling the hpt aren't picking it up (denial)!!  Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Tilly - sorry your still getting bfn, sending you a big hug  . What tests are you using? Hope it changes tomorrow for you xx

Fluttershy - how are you feeling? Are you already getting the urge to test? I started testing at 2dp (because I'm crazy) and I sort of saw a very very faint line at 3dp but at 4dp the line was still faint but real! Will you hold on until OTD or so you think you'll test early? Xx

Madame - the clexane isn't too bad Hun, it does sting only a little bit and it does leave nasty bruises on your tummy but the needle itself is small and easy to administer. The gestone on the other hand is huge and very painful!! I'm going to see info can switch to lubion of all goes to plan and I make it to my 6 week scan xx

Cortney - I had DH to do my first few days of injections when I started earlier this year but then found it easier to do myself xx


----------



## MadameG

Cortney - yep, can start a day late as DR for longer anyway. 5 weeks till my baseline   xx

Fay - not looking forward to it but it'll be worth it. Deffo change to lubion at your scan. When is your actual otd so you can call with your news?? Xx

Tilly - sorry that the naughty line is hiding. I so hope it shows tomorrow. What tests are you using? If you are in doubt you could always get betas done xx

Fluttershy all the clinics are different with their otds, but 14 days post ec is usually the day your AF would be due. Some clinics (mine included) have a much longer tww xx

Afm 13th December is D-day!! Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Madame - OTD is a week today   such a long way to go!! Scan is normally 2 weeks after OTD. The wait after a BFP is actually harder than the 2ww, especially when you've had a chemical pregnancy xx


----------



## MadameG

Fay I can imagine   You'll be fine though  xxxxx


----------



## bethannora

Madame - roll on Dec 13! Bet you can't wait X

Fay - this is your time, I just know it X

Tilly - I really hope that second line arrives tomorrow morning lovely X

Cortney - that would be lovely to involve your mum  X

Karmas - when are you due to start jabbing? Sorry, my memory is like a sieve X

Kd - hope everything went well at your scan today X

Afm - just did my jabs (well my amazing dp did) - I knew being with a vet would have its advantages! Haha. Have stuffed my face with protein today, no caffeine & loads of water. Feel as full as an egg!

B x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Tilly what pregnancy tests are you using hun ?  Xx

Fay I'm feeling ok, not much to report really. I'm trying to keep myself busy but it's not working much. I've ordered a batch of tests off Amazon. They say they are sensitive from 10 but they don't arrive till Thursday. I keep wondering when should I test, should I test early or shall I wait till otd, I'm not sure I could hold out till next Tuesday if I'm honest.  I can understand your worry, land I truly hope this is your time lovely xx

Courtney once you start jabbing you kind of get used to the pain, it's a bit like tattoos you know it's going to hurt but the end result is worth it  Xx


Madame g ah that's fab news lovely ! Bet you can't wait Xx

Bethan being with a vet is very handy indeed.  xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone. 

Fluttershy I think I'm at the same clinic, if you get a bfn they tell you to re test in 48 hours. 
Hopefully you won't need to 😀

Fay I'm so glad you are getting digital positives how exciting ! 😀

Polita I'm so so glad your mum was positive, that's fantastic news 

Bethan congratulations on the start of jabbing and very handy having a dp vet! 

Madame eekkk counting down the days now 

Tilly I hope you get your positive tomorrow xx

Cortney you will be fine, I am terrible with needles but doing it more has made me get on with it, the Emla gave me a lot more confidence 😀

Karma a totally agree, I have to get myself calm and be alone for jabs then I'm fine 😀

Kd good luck with your scan 

Djimm massive massive congratulations xxx

I'm so sorry if I've missed anyone 

I'm definitely 100% going to be asking for lubion not gestone after reading about big needles 😂


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies,

Tilly, good luck!! Hoping that second line appears Hun 

Bethan, being with a vet is very handy, what an amazing job dp does!! Still have to tell mother she'll be doing my first jab lol!

Fay, I bet the 2ww between otd and scan must be the worst bit, especially if you've had cp before hope it's a sticky one for you!

Madam, that's good you can start a day late! Hope 13th comes round quick. 

Fluttershy, I would like to hold out for otd but like you said it's not that easy lol! When I was trying with Cryos I caved in at 8dpo.... It'll be hard to refrain from testing once those hpt gets to your house lol!

Caz, hope your well Hun, remind me when your starting, memory isn't that good!

Karmas, bet your counting down the days


----------



## bethannora

Good luck for otd today Tilly xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Afternoon ladies, hope you're all well.


Courtney I'm so tempted to test but I know it's early days so I'm going to wait till at least Thursday I think ? Lol Xx

Hope you get a more positive result today Tilly Xx

AFM I don't really feel different, my boobs are incredibly sore though, they were tender before but today seem more sore, so I've took my bra off they hurt that much lol. At night I feel like I'm burning up. ( think I'm coming down with a cold though) I get tired easily but that I think is a side effects of prognova. I wake up at silly clock for a wee. But I'm drinking more fluids. But I've had mild cramps since the transfer that come and go. Nothing too uncomfortable though. Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Fluttershy - your symptoms sound promising!!!! Cramps are good after transfer, with both my BFP's I had mild cramping (still have actually) - good luck! Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## fluttershy1983

I hope so Fay I really do  and thank you. How are you feeling ? Xx


----------



## Fay2410

Fluttershy - I have a good feeling for you. I'm ok, frer lines are as dark as the control line today so starting to think this could be real. I will be 4 weeks tomorrow so still early days. Feeling tired and a little sick this afternoon xx


----------



## MadameG

Fay such awesome news! I can't wait to see the second line again xxx

Fluttershy definitely sounds promising. Thursday would be the earliest I would test xxx (disclaimer - I am also a poas addict and don't always do as I say  ) xxx


----------



## loopy loo1017

Hi all sorry haven't been on for a wile had no news. Chasing up bwh for my hysteroscopy going to give them til Fri and if I haven't heard anything will phone them Monday.  Can't believe how far you all 
Congrats fay x
Goodwick fluttershy x
Tilly hope your ok x
And good luck to all you guys who are starting treatment or have just started it so pleased for you all 
Sorry if I've left anyone out xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Awww thank you Fay  I'm glad all is ok with you. I can't believe you'll be 4 weeks tomorrow already !! That's crazy how quick it's gone.  xx

Madame g that made me laugh lol I think I might test tomorrow I know it's early, but it's incredibly hard this waiting game lol.  xx

Hey loopy hope you're ok. I'm sorry you're still waiting for things to get going. Hope things start moving sooner for you xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Hi ladies
Sorry I've not been in touch for a while tho I have been keeping up to date with post. I'm taking a break from FET until I'm fully settled into new job and house is sorted which will probably be Febeuary/March time.
Trying to stay positive
Trying to find an acupuncturist here in Belfast who deals with endometriosis constipation for fertility isn't the easiest - hence my tummy is proper Endo and constipation belly. Waiting for next af following chemical. Feeling rubbish

Sending you all baby dust Xxxx


----------



## bethannora

Loopy - so sorry things are still going so slowly for you. I really hope it all picks up for you xxx

Flutter - good luck if you do test tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you X

Tilly - hope you had a bfp today X

Madame - I totally think I'm going to be a poas addict this time too X

Fay - super happy for you lady xx

Cortney - did you ask your mum to do the first jab for you? Not long until you will be sunbathing on holidays. Apparently vitamin d is really good for IVF X

Karmas - hope you're ok - not long until you start jabbing x

Pollita - hope you're ok too lady. I know you're in no rush, but any news on a match? X

Caz - hope your pony is better X

Afm - second jabs are done. I'm already getting the tiredness that comes with the jabs - I'm sure it didn't start this early before! Not bloated yet, but no doubt that will come. I'm shoving protein down my neck like there's no tomorrow - getting at least 100g a day. I will be sick of the sight of cottage cheese soon...but there's 30g of protein in a pot and only 0.4 grams of fat. Winner!

B x


----------



## bethannora

Jaja - so lovely to hear from you. Sorry you're feeling poorly - hope you find an acupuncturist soon to help you. Good luck with the new house, job & of course the FET next year x


----------



## MadameG

Jaja sorry you are feeling pants, I hope things settle for you soon. Have you started your new job yet? Good to hear from you and good luck for the new year xxx

Loopy how annoying that things are going slowly. Really hope you get some dates soon xx

Flutter good luck if you do test but remember it is so so early and the line may well be hiding still xxx

Bethan glad the jabs are okay, is gonal a pen like the trigger or just normal syringes? Nap time for you! Xx

Tilly big hugs if you are reading this thread still xxxxx

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## Jaja1986

Thanks ladies
I've been keeping up to date with all your goings on
Yes I'm in final (4th)week of training. Assessments this week it's been tough going.
Still doesn't feel like I've perm moved back 'home' as I'm still living out of boxes and vacuum bags at mummy and daddy's 
Xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies 😀

Jaja, sorry you're feeling rubbish Hun, look forward to the new year Hun and will keep my fingers crossed its your time!  

Loopy, sorry things are moving so slowly for you!  Hope they contact you soon  

Bethan, EC is getting closer eekk!! No haven't asked mum yet lol! Might ask her when I get my suprecur on the 14th Dec. That's good about vitamin d, I need some sun tbh i can't wait to go and come back as it won't be long til I get my meds   didn't realise cottage cheese had so much protein  

Fluttershy, hope it's all promising news as it sounds good to me   if you test Thursday then it's only one more nigh!  

Fay, that's brilliant so happy for you   

Hope everyone has a good day, I'm on overtime so finish work at 11am....yay!! Won't be doing any overtime Jan and Feb lol!


----------



## bethannora

Jaja - good luck for your assessment. I am sure you will ace it X

Madame - gonal f can either come in the pen it normal jabs like the suprecur. I have the normal syringe ones, but for no reason other than its what the clinic have given me both times I've been on it. Are you on gonal f this time too? X

Cortney - yes, cheese is a fab source of protein. I'm a veggie so have had to do my research! It wing be long now until you're jabbing X

Flutter - good luck if you do decide to test early today X

B xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Morning ladies hope you're all well 

Hi jaja, sorry you're not feeling too great, I hope the new job goes well and next year is a better brighter year for you lovely Xx

Bethan please stop with mentioning food lol I'm eating like a ravaged horse at the moment lol. Seriously if I see it it's devoured in seconds... which isn't good when I go past krispy kreme in tescos  I know I shouldn't but they taste so damn good to resist. Glad you're finding jabbing ok, the longer there's no bloating the better lol. Xx

Madame g hope you're well lovely, I chickened out, I didn't test today. I bought a pregnancy test last night but I couldn't do it,  cause I know it's too early I like this little bubble I'm in at the moment. If I test and its negative I will automatically assume the worst cause I'm   and will then be on a downer the whole time. I don't want to be a moody cow just yet lol xx

Courtney hope you're well lovely, bet you can't wait till you go away  xx

Hope everyone else is good xxx

AFM I had the night from hell, I had a awful pain under my boobs and round my right side of my tummy, which went across the top of my back, hours I was in pain for and it was getting worse. So I called the nurse who informed me to take paracetamol and if it gets worse go into hospital. Fortunately it got better and I stayed at home, but omg that was horrible. I kept burping too I'm guessing it was trapped wind but I've never experienced anything like that before  hope I don't get that ever again xx


----------



## Fay2410

Fluttershy - sorry to hear you've been in pain   Sounds awful! I think tomorrow would be the earliest a BFP will show, by its still very early so don't let it get you down if the second line doesn't show. 

Bethan - how are the jabs going Hun? 

Tilly - hope your ok  

Loopy - sorry to hear your still waiting, how frustrating! I'd definitely chase it up 

Cortney - not long until you pick up your suprecur!! 

Caz & Madame - will you both be cycling the same time?

Afm - frer are lovely and dark today at 9dp 5dt, I had my chemical confirmed at 8dp/9dp last time so feel like I've reached a milestone today. I've been googling frer tests with beta hcg results and drove myself crazy so went to my GP and managed to convince him to do betas for me    I get my results Friday and I have to go back for repeat test to check levels are increasing Friday morning xxx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - I don't blame you, stay in your happy pupo bubble  sorry you were in so much pain. Hope you feel better today X

Fay - fab news your GP will do the betas! X

B X


----------



## Fay2410

Thanks Bethan!! - they must be over 200 because I just did another clear blue digital and it's come up 2-3 at 14dpo!!! Xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Thank you ladies, honestly I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy.

So glad all is going well Fay really really pleased !! Even better your gp doing the tests !  xxx

Bethan I kinda like this little bubble, it's a long process but it's nearly the weekend and I'm extremely busy putting up my chrimbo tree and decs xx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - woohoo! I'm putting my money on you having twins X

Flutter - well done on being so early with the Xmas tree! I would put mine up now, but dp won't let me! Haha. Enjoy the pupo bubble xx

B x


----------



## pollita

Fay - OMG, I thought the same as Bethan, could be twins   I'm so excited for you! I found the 2ww from +HPT to scan the longest wait ever! So much worse than any 2ww. You're getting there! When have they booked you in for?

Flutter, congrats on being pupo (I don't think I've congratulated you yet!) Hope it continues to go well, and hope you're feeling better today. Good luck for your OTD

Bethan, hope the jabs aren't too bad!

Jaja, hope you're ok! You've been through so much lately, FET will be something nice to look forward to  

Tilly, been thinking of you and wondering what your outcome was!

Cortney, not long to go now!!!! Bet you're excited  



I hope everyone else is doing well! I need to come in here more often to keep up with everything  

No, no news on a match yet but I've not had a chance to call. I did a marathon of Christmas portrait for children on the weekend and I've been wiped out all this week editing like a crazy woman! Also got a big sale to arrange for Black Friday - it seems like there aren't enough hours in the day sometime! I'll go drop the clinic an email now to see what's going on...

I do have to say that I feel a million times better since the chat with my mum! Very very excited to try again


----------



## MadameG

Fay I would also put money on twins! Your GP sounds like a star. I'll be a couple weeks ahead of Cortney xxx

Pollita glad you are feeling better if uber busy! Second times going to be a charm   Xx

Cortney soooo jealous of you jetting off to the sunshine. Seriously questioning why I live in this country at the moment! Xx

Bethan yep I'm on gonal this time round. How are you finding stims? Xx

Fluttershy I can't believe you've got your Christmas tree up before December   Hehe! What test did you buy? Xxx

Jaja living out of boxes is definitely the down side of moving, hope you get everything organised soon xxx

Afm I am rocking my onesie after a very long, cold day of dog training out on the field. Put a request in to DH on the drive home for him to run me a bath to hop in - he added plenty of bubbles bless him. 2 and a half weeks until DR begins (can you tell I'm excited?) xx


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone

Fay I thought it's twins when you got your 4dp5dt positive now I'm thinking twins OR more 😀😀😀😀
WOW ! 
So glad you have betas done, where you are now is when my tests were getting lighter instead of staying the same or darker, I think you have reached a milestone 😀😀

Madame I've been out all day looking after horses I agree it's freezing, are you a dog trainer ? 
How brill 

Polita so glad you are feeling more positive, good luck with all the work for Friday 😀

Cortney wow! Have an amazing time 😀

Fluttershy I have just put my tree up ! 
It's less than a month until Christmas 😀

Jaja hope you get through the mountainous tasks of unpacking soon 
I haven't completely and I'm ashamed to say I moved 6 weeks ago ! 

Tilly hope you are ok 

Bethan hope stims are going well 😀

Sorry if I've missed anyone 

Afm 16th Dec scratch booked 😀


----------



## Fay2410

pollita - I haven't called the clinic yet to tell them my news as OTD isn't until Monday so didn't want to jinx myself. Hope you back from the crgw soon

Madameg - hot bubble bath sounds amazing!! I've not had a bath since ET! I've been showering instead as I've read not to bath after ET or until a BFP is seen but im just too scared ao I think I'll continue with the showers until my first scan. 

Bethan - how are the jabs going Hun? 

Caz - how would I cope with more than 2!!! 😳 Not long until your scratch!!! It's definitely worth the 20 seconds of pain 

Cortney - where are you going for your hols? Sooo jealous! 

Flutter - good luck if your going to test tomorrow

Afm - twins!!!!!! Arghhhh! Now that would be an amazing Christmas present!!! I'd be happy with one as well as long as healthy and well. I've been googling beta hcg's at 14dpo which os what I am today and mine does seem rather high and the average is around 48 at this point. Maybe clear blue digital is wrong but the website states that your hcg needs to be 201+ to get a 2-3 and ive also read that urine is 1.6 weaker than your actual blood results so who knows. I guess I will find out Friday! Xx


----------



## MadameG

Caz no I'm not that good unfortunately! I do gundog training with my spaniels. It was blooming freezing AND we had horizontal rain, yuk! Do you work with horses then? Good luck with the scratch. I was told that I didn't need it because of the chemical as the implantation does the same job? Xx

Fay yep I thought it was high to be seen so early - can't wait to hear your news! I think you'll be scanning as I am just starting. I am making the most of pre IVF now, although alcohol has already gone and caffeine is being cut down again xxx


----------



## bethannora

Fay - I bet you can't wait to have your levels confirmed by your betas. Eeeekkkk X

Madame - that's interesting re your reasons for not needing the scratch. Not long for you now! I love spaniels. How many do you have? X

Caz - fab you have the scratch booked! Exciting times ahead for you X

Pollita - you sound like a busy bee! Hope you get a reply from the clinic to say you've been matched & can start when you need to next year X

All this talk of animals today - I've been sat in a freezing cold room offering neutering to pet owners for £10 all day long. Bbbrrrrrr! I work for a large animal welfare organisation - with my dp being a vet, we are the crazy animal family!!! 

B x


----------



## MadameG

Bethan we are an equally animal crazy family 🐾 We have just the two spaniels - would love another but our downstairs isn't that big and ideally I don't want a puppy at the same time as a baby (thinking positive  ). I asked to have the scratch and was told I didn't need it at the follow up, who knows! Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies a lot to catch up!!

Fay, you must be having twins Hun 2-3 weeks must have high hcg!! So happy for you, bet you can't wait for beta! I'm of to fuerteventura and can't wait.

Bethan, I'm to a animal lover.... Hope you got warmed up! I really can't wait to start now lol!

Caz, thanks can't wait for some sunshine!! That's good you got scratch booked! 

Pollita, wow, you've been busy at least then time will go quicker. Hope there's news on a match soon so you can have some dates. I'm so happy your mum is coming round to it now Hun and be lovely for you to have her 
there next time.

Madameg, that was nice of your DH, i too had the same idea of a lovely hot bath and get straight into comfy pj's... I to question living here lol! 

Fluttershy, sorry you had a bad night Hun, hope you have a better night tonight, if you're testing tomorrow....good luck!!

Tilly, how are you?

Sorry if I've missed anyone using my phone and hard to read on small screen hope you're all well


----------



## tillymint101

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for the posts to see how I am.  I won't lie,  I am devastated and think I psychologically thought there was a baby in there and that's why it's hit me so hard.  I think when we do it again I will try to have something else to focus on as well as I literally thought about it 24/7 and put off other things in my life like uni.  

I stopped the meds yesterday and still have nausea,  sore boobs and period cramps /stabbing pains.  Waiting for af to arrive so I can really believe I'm not pregnant as still hoping it just didn't show up on hpt lol! 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## MadameG

Oh Tilly, I really feel for you. It's not an easy thing to go through at all. Hopefully the progesterone will start wearing off soon. I know the feeling - there's always that little bit of hope that there is something there. Be kind to yourself and know that we are all still here for you. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Tilly, I am so sorry Hun sending you a big


----------



## Fay2410

Tillymint - I am so sorry   This journey is so hard. When my first cycle failed, it hit me for 6 as I automatically thought it would work first time. Take some time out and be kind to yourself. When do you have your follow up appointment? If you scroll back on the thread (it may even be the thread before this one) I put a list of vitamins and supplement on here that are supposed to help with embryo quality and implantation. If you can't find it let me know and I'll pm you and there's a few more things I changed that I believe helped me get my BFP, I don't mind sharing with you   Xxx


----------



## Caz242424

Tilly I'm so so sorry


----------



## bethannora

So sorry Tilly - look after yourself xxx


----------



## bethannora

Ladies - I'm really starting to panic that the same is happening as my 2 lst cycles - that I'm not responding to the drugs. I know I have only done 3 stim injections, but I still don't have any bloating / feeling in my follicles. I really, really hope that this SP is going to work this time - my last 2 LP cycles have been so disappointing when I go for my scans, and I have always dreaded at each one that my cycle would be cancelled. It's such a horrible feeling. I just want to actually try to enjoy a cycle, but already I am panicking. Sorry for the 'me' post - hopefully by my first scan on Monday I will have good news x


----------



## Karmas

Aw Tilly im sorry try to take care of yourself xx


Fay im betting twins too please do share your tips what did you change? 

Polita im glad your feeling better after the chat with your mum 

Bethan keep your chin up hun have they changed the drugs since the last cycles? 

AFM - finished provera now waiting for AF then on CD2 start my jabs!! AF was meant to be due today anyway but due to the provera not sure it will be here on time
To say im bricking it is an understatement, I just have this gut wrenching feeling its not going to work first time round although I know Im doing everything I can to help it along the way just feeling a little urgh 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## KDJay

Hi all, 

tilly - so sorry to hear! Sending you lots of love! I am not surprised you are devastated, just think of those briliant frosties you have waiting when you are ready 

Karmas - Its my first time too and I am trying really hard to be really positive rather than thinking it will never happen first time, because it could and thats the attitude we both need  

Fay  - Big congrats, so happy for you. I am sure it is twins! Please share your advice I would love to hear it esp this being my first time. I have learnt so much off everyone already. 

Courtney  - Bet you cant wait to get going now can you!

Fluttershy - hope you are enjoying being PUPO so glad it has gone so well for you so far, keep us updated and don't be tempted to test early I have read so many people who are disappointed in themselves when they do - although I know I will want to! haha

Politta I am so glad you have sorted things with your mum that must be such a relief to have that extra stress off your chest and makes everything so much more positive! 

Bethan and Caz - I hope you are well?

AFM - Had a scan at the start of the week and my lining was good and thin and my gf's was too thick but they were nto too concerned and are going to scan her next week again and hopefully if all good then I will start stims that same day. we are both DR at the moment with Synarel and I actually feel more perky on it! haha Maybe it is just more energy and positivity since we have finally got going! 

Quick question - have those of you that have told friends/family that you are doing IVF also told them you are egg sharing? I think I am worried somehow of ppl's opinions of egg sharing so most of the ppl that know we are doing IVF don't know about the egg sharing element but then I am disappointed in myself that I haven't said anything as if it is something I am ashamed of! Aw I don't know! Just wondering what all of yours experiences are? We have told our parents about the egg sharing and siblings and being in a same sex relationship most of our gay friends all know about egg sharing as everyone is doing it so I think they assume we are sharing! x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Afternoon ladies I've missed so much ! Sorry I kept losing signal on my phone. One minute in on the next I'm not grrrr but alas I have signal now 


Hope you are all well  

Tilly I'm so sorry hun. It's never easy this ivf journey. We do all hope it works first time. I know I do, and I'll be just as gutted and upset as you if it doesn't. All we can do is hope lovely. Xx

Pollita thank you lovely, glad things are going well with your mum now and I hope you get to start your treatment when you can lovely. Xx

Courtney hope you have a lovely time away you lucky lucky woman lol  xx

Karmas I fell the same hun, I have a huge negative mind on me today for some unknown reason, I think its the drugs playing games with my brain lol. Try stay positive, also of you can, try and plan something for everyday you're in your 2ww it helps it go quicker  Xx

Bethan if it helps I didn't feel anything when I was on my injections, I had high oestrogen levels, massive ovaries and if I didn't have the scans I wouldn't of know It was working. I honestly felt the same as you. Hopefully when you have your scan hun it will put your mind at rest. Xx

Madame g I was meant to put its nearly the weekend and I'll be extremely busy putting up my tree and decs lol, I hate this damn phone soooo much it's always auto corrects itself but wrongly ! I need a new phone  I have a clear blue, and 4 first response ones, as they are £10.49 in boots for 2 but buy one get one free  are they any good ? Xx

Caz hope you're well hun, I see so many trees up already I'm half tempted to put it up early but the oh won't let me, probably because he's the one that has to drag it all out of the garage   Xx

Fay omg that's fantastic news !!! Wow could even be triplets   awww I'm so happy for you lovely, it really has come at a perfect time for you. I really wish you a smooth pregnancy lovely  xx

Kdjay, hope you're well not long now and you'll be in my boots  as for telling people I think that's personal and up to you. It's not really anyone's business but yours and your gfs. If you don't want to tell anyone then you don't have to lovely  xx

AFM I'm 4dp5dt still got sore boobs, still a bit of mild cramping. Mainly pulling/twinging on my left side. I haven't come up in spots which I usually do before a period so I'm happy about that lol.still weeing loads. But I'm drinking a lot. I've had a few light headed spells nothing really major. And still tired lol.  I've not poas yet. The OH bought me a clear blue the other night as I was half tempted to test, but I resisted I have however bought some first response ones but I'm still not ready to test yet lol. I don't know maybe I'm a Swiss, I just really don't want to see a negative  xxx


----------



## KDJay

Hey fulttershy - keep with it and try not to test for a little while longer as it is still really early days and you want to keep the positive frame of mind, when it your OTD? 

Yes thats what my gf said is that it's no-ones business but then you can say that about the whole thing and I wonder why i have told some friends about the IVF but not the egg sharing? Nevermind I was just wondering what other people's experiences are x


----------



## fluttershy1983

I was meant to say woss not Swiss   this phone seriously needs to go in the bin, or to update it's vocab lol. 

Hey Kdjay d day is Tuesday, so a little while yet  xx

I've told a few close friends and they thinks very differently to each other, one is oh that's very kind and the other is I'd never do that in a million years lol. So I think maybe it's how you feel about it yourself is really all that matters lovely. We all get judged no matter what we do, we are dampened if we do and fanned if we don't, but never let that stop you leading the life you want and love. It's your life, your journey you do what you feel is best hun xx


----------



## KDJay

Ha I gathered you meant woss! Keep going a little longer!


----------



## bethannora

KD - it's definitely a personal decision. For our first two rounds, everyone we told about the IVF (close family & friends), we also told them we were egg sharing. We had nothing but lovely responses from people telling us we were doing a wonderful thing for someone else. In fact my mum cried because she thought we were doing such a kind act. However, this time we have decided only to tell a few people, and of those few, we have told no one we are egg sharing again. I don't really know why, it's just the way it has happened this time around. Good luck for your DP's scan next Monday - fingers crossed you can start stimming. Exciting x

Flutter - well done on holding out and not testing. You have some good willpower there lady  Thanks for the reassurance re not feeling anything on your cycle too. I didn't feel much on my previous 2 cycles either, but because they didn't go very well, I guess I am just worried about history repeating itself. Hopefully it won't take too long for Tuesday to be here, and you get that magical BFP x

Fay - good luck for your beta results tomorrow. Such an exciting / nerve wracking time for you. I bet you can't wait to get the date of your first scan x

Karmas - hope af arrives soon for you lovely. I think we all naturally fear the worst, but hope for the best. IVF works for a lot of women the first time around, so don't count yourself out yet. It will work  Think positively lovely x 

Hope everyone else is OK today. I have an appointment with my GP at 4pm to beg them to give me the prednisolone & clexane on prescription - fingers crossed! I also have a lump in my boob, so need to get that checked out too. The joys of being a woman, eh?

B x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Damned * Jesus this phone how can I write the same word twice and it comes up with two different ones ? 

Sorry Kdjay, I will try my hardest  xx


Bethan that's totally understandable hun, I really wish it is working for you hun and that being on short protocol you don't feel much, will they up your dose if they need to ?  xx


----------



## Cortneywils

KD, like the other ladies have said it's totally your choice, the people who knows about me doing IVF knows i am egg sharing although it's only 3 that knows, my mum, sister and close work friend, and there all happy for me and think I am doing a wonderful thing, so it's totally up to you who you tell. There's no way I would tell anyone else from work as there to opinionated and such gossipers and hate being the person their talking about. I'm not ashamed at all what I am doing.... I'm not looking forward to the question 'who's the dad?'

Hope scan goes well do you can start stimming!!

Fluttershy, you're very strong willed ....Don't cave in yet Hun as it's still early yet!!

Bethan, hope your scan goes well and you're responding better this round.... 3rd time lucky!! A lot of ladies don't have symptoms and respond really well! Hope your gp gives you it on prescription Hun!!

Karmas, hope AF hurries up so you can start! Like Bethan says IVF works first time for a lot of ladies so try not to panic yet Hun I know it's as easy as said then done especially as it's my first IVF and I'm to a bit worried going through it all for it not to work but I'm trying to keep positive!


----------



## KDJay

Fluttershy - I meant well done on keeping holding out on testing lol


----------



## bethannora

Well my GP said no to the clexane & pred, so I'll buy them myself with a prescription from the clinic instead. At least we tried! Have to go for a scan & biopsy on my lump, but I've had them before so not worried. Pretty sure it's another benign fibroedenoma.

Flutter - yes they will up my dose if I'm not responding well. I'm already on 300 gonal f (same as my last cycle). Was on menopur 225 for my first & I didn't respond very well at all.

Sorry for the 'me' post - just having a bit of a low day x


----------



## KDJay

Oh bethan - no need to apologise , the whole point of a forum is so that you can share what's going on so that others can support you - thats a shame he wouldn't prescribe it but it was worth a try! 

Fingers crossed you will respond well, I am sure your clinic have learnt lots from your first two cycles and will have it spot on this time . I am on menopur 225 for this which is my first cycle so I hope I respond well to it? x


----------



## bethannora

Kd - yep loads of people respond really well on it. My amh is 28 so I should respond perfectly well on it, but as always I like to be awkward! Haha. You will grow lots of follies on it, I'm sure! I think a few of the ladies on here have been on menopur 150 & still got a basket full of eggs!

B x


----------



## fluttershy1983

Oh Bethan I really hope the lump isn't anything to worry about, have you had one before then ? Jesus you have been through the mill lovely  I really hope you respond well to the treatment, I hope you are like me no symptoms hun  xx

Kdjay I know lovely I was saying I'll try to not cave in sweets, I'm on my phone and well as previous messages it's not good at writing anything lol. Xx

Courtney I will try my best xx


----------



## bethannora

Flutter - I've had loads before. Had a tumour removed from my throat & a teratoma rumour removed from my ovary (it had hair / nails / lung tissue etc). Gross! Plus I've got one already in my breast, but it's benign so I decided against surgery. I'm a lumpy girl! Haha. I really hope I'm the same as you  you have done amazingly well not testing yet - well done lovely. How are you feeling - any symptoms? What progesterone support are you on, are you finding it ok? Hope so xxx


----------



## fluttershy1983

Omg ! How you carry on is amazing, I'd be a complete wreck ! Jesus you need a break lovely and I hope it's in the form of a lovely bfp !! You always seem so upbeat and that's just incredible. You are a warrior ! 

I hope and wish you are doing fine lovely just the symptoms decided to give you a well deserved break  xxx

Symptom wise with me, I've had sore boobs throughout but they are really tender to touch, and achy. It feels so good not wearing a bra, my boobs do feel a lot fuller much to my oh delight lol. I've had mild cramping since transfer, pulling twinging on my left side of my uterus. I've also had/have a very weird sensation in my floof in the left side it's hard to describe it, it's not a pain just a weird sensation. I've had a few light headed occasions, nothing to bad or anything. I think they may all be due to the meds though  I'm weeing so much even through the night but that's down to drinking so much fluids, lucozade sport drinks are my favourite, ( just to add beef jerky is my top protein choice, I went off eggs everyday lol the protein in that little packet is 50g !). And protein milkshakes are very good, taste naff but they help  I'm on 400mg of cyclogest, 1 aspirin a day, 2 2mg of progynova, and 1 40mg of clexane a day. I also take 1 pregnacare a day. Xxx


----------



## poppy05

Evening lovely ladies


I am going to be locking this thread in a bit, i will post the link to your new home in here in a min.


Poppy xx


----------



## Caz242424

Flutter you have done so well not to test, well done 😀
Not much longer to wait now 

Bethan you really have been through it! Wow you amazing lady. 
Where are you going to get the clexane and pred from, I haven't had a chance to look at prices but I'm guessing my clinic will be much more expensive as it is for the progesterone. 

Kdjay any friends I've told about egg sharing have been really amazed by it, obviously it's a personal choice though. 

Cortney hope you are well 

Fay good luck for your beta results tomorrow 

Karmas hope AF comes soon 

Hope everyone else is well 😀


----------



## poppy05

New home this way girls

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=341374.new#new


----------

